# Final Fantasy Versus XIII



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

_*Platform:*_ _Playstation 3_
*Release Date:* _TBA_
_*Genre:*_ _Action Role-playing_
_*Publishers:*_ _Square Enix_
*Developers:* _Square Enix_




*Final Fantasy Versus XIII Staff*​
_Producers_ - Shinji Hashimoto and Yoshinori Kitase
_Image Artwork_ - Yoshitaka Amano
_Mechanic Concept_ - Takayuki Takeya
_Clothes Design_ - Hiromu Takahara (Roen Creative Director)
_Scenario Writer_ - Kazushige Nojima
_Planning Directors_ - Yuuchi Kanemori and Takayoshi Nakazato
_Planning Director (World)_ - Takeshi Endou
_Planning Director (event)_ - Jun Akiyama
_Graphic Director (Character Model)_ - Tomohiro Kayano
_Graphic Director (Map Model)_ - Masahide Tanaka
_Graphic Director (Visual Effects)_ - Shuichi Sato
_Graphic Director (System Menu)_ - Takeshi Arakawa
_Art Director (Character)_ - Tomohiro Hasegawa
_Art Director (Map)_ - Takayuki Ohtachi
_Movie Director_ - Takeshi Nozue
_Music Composer_ - Yoko Shimomura
_Director, Concept Game Design, Character Design, and Base Story_ - *Tetsuya Nomura*

*Introduction to Game*​
Final Fantasy Versus XIII revolves around a prince named Noctis Lucis Caelum, who is the last heir to an unnamed kingdom in which the last Crystal is kept. Because of increasingly apparent modernization in contrast to neighboring nations, Noctis' kingdom has isolated itself from the outside world. The game is set as two nations battle each other for dominance and for the last Crystal held by Noctis' kingdom. The game has been said to initiate at the "clearing" of a long Cold War between warring nations that revolved around these crystals.


*Notable Characters​*








​


*Setting*​
The story, like Final Fantasy XIII, focuses around crystals. The main character, Noctis Lucis Caelum — who is part of a lineage of kings, but is not yet king himself — leads the country holding the last crystal, which is beneficial to his country's military, political, and economic standing. Because of increasingly apparent modernization in contrast to neighboring nations (making them equivalent to a developed nation), Noctis's kingdom has isolated itself from the outside world. 

At one time, all the other countries also possessed a crystal, yet lost them in warfare. They pooled their resources into weapons, granting them firearms in exchange for swords and magic. A long cold war has gone on about the use of the crystal. Recently, a peace treaty was talked about between the countries, but a group of marauders are beginning to break it.

There also exists a mythology in the kingdom of Tenebrae, an opposing country, about a goddess of death, the Goddess Etro. She is said to greet the souls of the deceased, and open the door to the afterlife. When that door opens, the released souls burst out in a streak of light that ascends to heaven. However, very few people are able to see the light, and those who can see it are given power from the Kingdom of the Dead. During their conversation, Noctis and Stella mention they can see the light, and the former wonders if they are dying.

The game's focus is to examine the characters' humanity and distinguish it from the fantasy setting in other titles in the series. Nomura is "trying to propose new vision of how a Final Fantasy game can be. The game's going to be more human than the science-fiction caricature... and will focus around current world events - in that sense it's darker".

The world Versus XIII takes place in what seems similar to the real world, with modern technology such as cars and highways, but also contains countries with medieval elements, such as castles and armored soldiers. According to the developers, the locations in the game are based on real world locations. So far, the following replicas have been seen or confirmed by the developers: Saint Mark's Square and Basilica (from Venice, Italy), Manchester (England), a US gas station and Shinjuku (an area of Tokyo, Japan). 


*Gameplay*​
Players will find a big world map with vast fields where they will be able to explore as far as the eye can reach, except for the mountains. Nomura says the game is not open, but is more like the 2D Final Fantasy games in HD and in third person view. The player will be able to drive a car and fly airships just like in older Final Fantasy titles too.
Nomura also says the day and night cycles and cloud formations are done by physical calculations. It was decided to be made this way to have a smooth change between the cycles and to have a much more dynamic lighting system, which reflects the mood of a certain region/place. The game will be seamless and the only loading the player will experience is between large areas. The loading will occur while watching an event scene to give players a more immersive experience.

Monsters wander throughout the field and sometimes hostile ones will suddenly appear to ambush the player.

The battle system of Final Fantasy Versus XIII is to draw the nostalgic feeling from old Final Fantasy titles and blend it with a whole new concept. The action and pace will be similar to what is found in Kingdom Hearts but united with new mechanics. Battles will also be seamless and transition will have no load times.

Battles will take place in real-time environments using all regions of the field, from up high buildings to down low streets. Nomura has said the power of the PS3 will feature battles that take place in areas with great differences in height, just like in the trailer, and will have to fight using the full environment. This means fighting what's both in front of the player and above and below (vertical battles).

One of the trailers show Noctis selecting from a number of different weapons to defeat the enemy soldiers in front of him. The various weapons in the game will have different methods of attack, and some will even be usable as shields to go along with Noctis's crystal power. Weapons will have some sort of customization element as well. The trailer also showed Noctis warping around killing enemies. Nomura explained players won't be able to warp freely to every spot, but it will be possible to warp to the location where the player has placed their sword. The player can throw their sword and warp to that location as well. This is one area that is being tested on so it's a matter of time to see if this all makes it into the final product.
Nomura has also stated that Noctis's eyes and hair change with his emotions, as well as different actions in battle. There will be a sub window that copies Noctis's expression that will be shown at the bottom of the screen, similar to Kingdom Hearts, but with more detail. Summon beasts are in the game and will have to be defeated to be used. Nomura has said the game will have Sixaxis support, but gave no specifics about it.

Magic will be available in battle, but spells will have their own unique effects and manifestations amongst each team member. Noctis must also be included in the team as well to have access to use magic, as the ability is related to the powers of the crystal.

The game is stated by Nomura to have 2 types of cutscenes. One shall be prerendered movies while the others are real-time event scenes. These real-time event scenes are similar to the cutscenes found in FPS games with the player having full control over the camera. Nomura states that in previous games they had to make separate hi-poly models for cutscenes. However with the technology of today the only difference between the hi-poly models of the prerendered movies and the low-poly models of the game in Versus XIII is the hair. Nomura also stated that Noctis will have a cellphone which can be used to take in game pictures.

*Trailers (So Far)*

*E3 2006 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6At_bb1PNU[/YOUTUBE]

*DKS3713 2008 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGyVZRHZ2ow[/YOUTUBE]

*Fabula Nova Crystallis TGS 2010 Trailer*
​


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Though Versus does deserve it's own thread.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Though Versus does deserve it's own thread.*



I agree. It should have always been seperate anyway.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2010)

When do we expect this? 2012?


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think there are still any dates on a release.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2010)

That was joke you silly girl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Though Versus does deserve it's own thread.




[YOUTUBE]pi96ucB7ZdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 8, 2010)

Has it been confirmed as a PS3 Exclusive? PS3fag here.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]pi96ucB7ZdI[/YOUTUBE]



Oh you.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2010)

Regulator said:


> Has it been confirmed as a PS3 Exclusive? PS3fag here.


According to Nomura, yeah it's still being developed specifically for the PS3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> So incredibly subtle...


>my face


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Regulator said:


> Has it been confirmed as a PS3 Exclusive? PS3fag here.



I dont want to start a console war but Nomura did say this in his past interviews:  “Versus XIII on Xbox 360? There are no plans for that at all. There is no change about this game situation and It’ll release on the market exclusively on the PS3 system.” - Tetsuya Nomura... 

And one of his employees said: “Mr. Nomura likes to focus on only one platform when developing a game.” 

So from these quotes I believe it is a PS3 Exclusive.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2010)

Geg said:


> According to Nomura, yeah it's still being developed specifically for the PS3.


Developed for PS3... but released multi-platform 


Tachikoma said:


> >my face


I still hate his name so much.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Developed for PS3... but released multi-platform
> 
> I still hate his name so much.



Again read my above post. And heres a little speculation on both Xbox 360 and PS3 and where Versus is sitting at:

*"Some hard facts about the 360 as compared to the PS3.
Walls of text ensue, but it may be worth it to read it. You might just learn something.

I'll do a lesser known factoid first this time:
The 360's data execution permissions come from the GPU. This means the the available command set is hardwired. What this means to developers is they cannot create custom (and oft more efficient) code sets.
The PS3 supports custom code sets so long as it's defined by the program, and could even handle a reverse engineering of the 360's codeset.

The 360's GPU is ever so slightly more powerful than the PS3's GPU. It's mainly just a noticeable difference in lighting. Don't take this as a victory just yet:

The 360's RAM is a bottleneck for the system. Its total of 512 Megabytes of normal system RAM (750 MHZ, I recall) serve for both normal data and as a substitute for VRAM. This is actually pretty inhibiting, as you may know if you are a techie and have an onboard GPU of any merit.
By comparison, the PS3 has 256 MB of dedicated VRAM clocked at 750 MHZ, and 256 MB or system RAM clock at 3 GHZ.
Yes, that's right 3 GHZ speed RAM.

Bluray versus DVD has been argued many times, but here's a bit of perspective: HDDVD could have been an actual contender. It had the space, it had the speed, what happened? In truth, MS happened. Not only did they not include the HDDVD drive in the actual console (which they could have done easily), and not only did they not make it so the external HDDVD drive is not able to spool game data to the 360's main architecture, but a press release (no, I don't have a link, shut up) alluded to MS purchasing the rights to the HDDVD format from Toshiba purely so they could run it into the ground (my guess is revenge for helping Sony with the PS2's architecture).
In any case, If the game's world and data end up being larger than 8 gigs on their own, sans-FMVs, the 360 would have to sit on it. S-E multidisc games have always had the entire game sans-cinematics on each disc (the exception is Xenogears) so you could swap one out if it started to act up.

Now to that most hallowed of arguments, the Cell processor:
The 360 has 3 general purpose CPUs (I recall something about Intel or Cyrix, but don't quote me on it), each clocked at 3.2 GHZ. Not bad, but none of them can be retasked.
The PS3 has 1 IBM PowerPC core CPU clocked at 3.2 GHZ, and 8, count them, 8 IBM Cell SPE subprocessors clocked at 3.2 GHZ each. Every Cell SPE can be retasked to aid in other hardware tasks such as supporting the GPU's lighting or polygon generation.
However, 2 of the PS3's Cell SPE's are unavailable for use by developers. One is dedicated to running the OS, and the other is a dummy core intended to kick in in case another SPE fails.

360: 3(3.2) = 9.6 GHZ nonretaskable
PS3: 1(3.2) + 8(3.2) - 2(3.2) = 22.4 GHZ, 19.2 GHZ of which is retaskable

If you assign just 2 Cell SPEs to support the core, you have a machine of equal processing power to the 360. If you then assign 1 SPE to suppor the video card in any way, it instantly outclasses the 360 on all fronts. Now, what is a developer to do with the remaining 3 SPEs that he has access to?
I won't get into what happens if you retask the GPU to help with system level processing.


That is what Nomura is doing. The stated plans for Versus 13 amount to fully exploiting all 6 Cell SPE's available to developers, granting computing power far greater than the 360 can muster. Versus will genuinely require this level of power to run, and any attempt to port it to the 360 will massively downgrade it."
*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2010)

I was riding the FFXIII hate train pretty hard, still only managed to stomach 4 hours of the game, but Agito and Versus looks like it's going to rekindle my FF love.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I was riding the FFXIII hate train pretty hard, still only managed to stomach 4 hours of the game, but Agito and Versus looks like it's going to rekindle my FF love.



Yeah Final Fantasy XIII wasn't really what I expected it to be.... As people have said Versus XIII will surpass FFXIII since it's already being titled as a *"Revolutionary"* game.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome game deserves own thread. Good call.

I don't think I will need to reiterate how much love I have for this game before it's even been released, it should be widely known.

Noctis, you have a good username, but an ugly, bulky sig. I plan to be posting in this thread a lot when the time comes so please change it, it's unsightly. Also the quote is "There is nothing *either* good or bad, but thinking makes it so." the way the show it in the trailers. I would know, I have it tattooed on my arm.

If the game remains exclusive, which I hope it does, I hope it has a limited edition PS3 system since I sold mine.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Awesome game deserves own thread. Good call.
> 
> I don't think I will need to reiterate how much love I have for this game before it's even been released, it should be widely known.
> 
> ...



Uhhhh...... I really don't see what the problem is with my signature....


----------



## Fraust (Oct 8, 2010)

It's bigger than this image:


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2010)

And isn't that senior as well? I haven't even had a need for that myself.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

From what I see from the TGS 2010 trailer I can safely assume that Stella is not the only girl in that world. If you see closely during the battle between Noctis and the Behemoth, you can see a bulletin board with a woman with a flower accessory on her head? Something really, really insignificant but pointing that out to the people who didnt see that =S.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus will genuinely require this level of power to run, and any attempt to port it to the 360 will massively downgrade it."
> [/B]
> -Chibi Kami from Gamespot Forums.



Doesn't mean it cant/wont happen any way


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Doesn't mean it cant/wont happen any way



Well if it does happen, Microsoft will probably want to gimp the PS3 version like Final Fantasy XIII since "they don't want to look inferior to the PS3 versions of their games". And another thing would be that it would be a waste of the 7-8 years of development in intense graphics and detail of the cut content it will endure. I'm not gonna say its not gonna happen but it is possible. The real question is that do you want Versus XIII to suffer the amount of content that will be cut that was wasted working on in the past 7-8 years?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well if it does happen, Microsoft will probably want to gimp the PS3 version like Final Fantasy XIII since "they don't want to look inferior to the PS3 versions of their games". And another thing would be that it would be a waste of the 7-8 years of development in intense graphics and detail of the cut content it will endure. I'm not gonna say its not gonna happen but it is possible. *The real question is that do you want Versus XIII to suffer the amount of content that will be cut that was wasted working on in the past 7-8 years?*



ur being over dramatic, as for the question as long as its still a good game i dont care

Pretty graphics dont make a game better


----------



## Fraust (Oct 8, 2010)

Too overdramatic. They're not gonna cut stuff out after so long. They'll just force 360 owners to have a 6 disc game. It's not a 'waste' if it makes them a profit technically.

I'd buy it for both systems just like I did with XIII. I'm just a jerk! [/timmyturner]


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

i dont care about multi disks , some of the best games were on multiple disks


----------



## Fraust (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't either. I enjoyed the nostalgic feeling of Lost Odyssey and FFXIII my second time through. However, the slowness of XIII on the 360 was rather annoying after playing it so smoothly on the PS3. That'd be the only thing that would bother me if it went multi-platform almost forcing me to get both (since I love this game religiously).


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2010)

It's practically impossible on 360 due to the lack of a hard drive on all models - not power. Versus 13, like FF13 will probably have lots of nice CG cutscenes that take up the majority of a Blu-Ray disc. This in turn would be bad for the 360 because it would possibly call for a lot of disc changing. The only scenario I see that it could be on the 360 is if they do repeating and bland environments or make it linear like FF13. If the 360 had a hard drive on all models I could see a port with a required install so you wouldn't have to switch disks so much.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Eh But Multiplatform is too overrated through Tetsuya Nomura's eyes, as his employer said he likes working at one console at a time =S But it is possible even though I want it exclusively on the PS3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh But Multiplatform is too overrated through Tetsuya Nomura's eyes, as his employer said he likes working at one console at a time =S But it is possible even though *I want it exclusively on the PS3.*



as a mass effect man my response to this is "tough shit"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

My guess is we have to wait till January 11, 2011 for the conference and see what goes down there... If its Ps3 exclusive, many sony fans will cheer in joy, if its Multiplatform, Yoichi Wada will be getting death threats from anonymous people.... But I have faith in Tetsuya Nomura to keep it PS3 exclusive but thats just me... Again i dont want to start a console war.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

lol Japanese fan boys and their death threats


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Well they have to have something to do in their spare time ^-^


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 8, 2010)

After SE's complete colossal fail with FFXIII and XIV, I wouldn't be surprised if this game turns out to be another cluster fuck title from SE.

And I mean it.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't even.

This is their last shot for a lot of fans. If this game, which I'm putting all my hype and hope in, is a fail I won't support the company for anything other than KH anymore, and it'll be another 10 years for KH3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

it probably wont suck un less they eally really botch it but iam not expecting it to any thing more then a "good game"


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

Nomura hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]pi96ucB7ZdI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K0gZvj1MsI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 9, 2010)

So if there is a exclusive edition of Versus XIII, what do you think will be included? Hopefully a poster with Stella in a bathtowel


----------



## Deimos (Oct 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> ? I don't know what BR is.



I meant to say Blu-ray. I think there's a mistake in the link but I'm going to check the HQ version available on that website.

Thank you.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 9, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So if there is a exclusive edition of Versus XIII, what do you think will be included? Hopefully a poster with Stella in a bathtowel



I actually like her outfit in the DKS trailer. That skirt looks pretty cool!

*Edit* - _Better quality, smaller image~_


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 9, 2010)

*New Twitter Update from Tetsuya Nomura*​
*"It seems that there's been a bit of debate about what areas of the Tokyo Game Show Final Fantasy Versus XIII trailer are real time and what's pre-rendered. Tetsuya Nomura has responded via Twitter.

The opening sequence of the Versus trailer which shows a close-up of main character Noctis is part of a pre-rendered movie, said Nomura. Everything else is real time footage of the game being actually controlled.

Regarding the sequences showing Noctis running about, Nomura said that you can traverse these areas on foot as shown in the trailer, but he believes most people will opt for transportation via car.

Regarding the ending battle sequence with the giant behemoth, Nomura said that they slowed the speed down just a bit from the real thing. The reason for this is that Noctis' speed is actually so fast that you can't see him clearly.

For further details on the trailer and how you can watch it yourself, see this story. Nomura actually commented on the sequences shown in the trailer, along with such areas as car transportation and the battle system, back in June. For a summary of that old Famitsu interview, see this story.

In an earlier post, Nomura explained the reasoning behind putting the trailers on the login-protected Members site. This was done only because the Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Agito XIII official sites are not yet ready, and the fastest way to get them up would be to go through the Members site.

Final Fantasy Agito XIII director Hajime Tabata commented on the Agito trailer which precedes the Versus trailer. Wrote Tabata, "The main characters' actions, Golem and Ifrit coming down to the battle field, smashing enemy soldiers with blizzard. The details are a secret, but they're all important elements for Agito. The area where the Chocobo is running is the world map."

As usual for these Twitter updates, I have no idea when Nomura is going to stop making posts, so I'll be adding translations of new posts (if there are any) to this story via comments section. Registered members can get alerts in the following section on the site's front page when the comments section has been updated by clicking the "follow this thread" checkbox above the comments field below."*

Source:


----------



## urca (Oct 9, 2010)

Any information about the game's story..??


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

since when does he uses twitter? cant complain tough somethin is better than nothin, but if this game is going to take so long to come out then Ill just leave it for a while so later it can to me as a surprise and stuff.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 9, 2010)

urca said:


> Any information about the game's story..??



Im editing front page and putting story there.



Suigetsu said:


> since when does he uses twitter? cant complain tough somethin is better than nothin, but if this game is going to take so long to come out then Ill just leave it for a while so later it can to me as a surprise and stuff.



In his first tweet, he said his superiors "forced" him to use twitter to provide updates about The 3rd Birthday and other games(such as Final Fantasy Versus XIII).


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im editing front page and putting story there.
> 
> 
> 
> In his first tweet, he said his superiors "forced" him to use twitter to provide updates about The 3rd Birthday and other games(such as Final Fantasy Versus XIII).



Excellent! finally the guy talks to the fans. I really want to play the 3rth birthday. Also a crossover of fabula is far from happening right? Will Noctis be able to change of costumes?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Excellent! finally the guy talks to the fans. I really want to play the 3rth birthday. Also a crossover of fabula is far from happening right? Will Noctis be able to change of costumes?



It is possible not talked about yet. There are no crossover except the theme of the game. It is said to be in the same universe (maybe same world??) but Thats probably the only things you could relate to the Fabula Nova Crystallis series.

Edit: OK IM FINALLY DONE UPDATING THE FRONT PAGE >.<


----------



## Fraust (Oct 9, 2010)

No, there is no crossover between FNC titles besides the mythos relating to crystals being important, hence the name. Same 'universe', though technically that doesn't mean squat.

Having the games be completely separate is the way to go.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> No, there is no crossover between FNC titles besides the mythos relating to crystals being important, hence the name. Same 'universe', though technically that doesn't mean squat.
> 
> Having the games be completely separate is the way to go.



what about dissidia? I would still like a Lighting and Noctis crossover, even tough FFXIII story was really mediocre. I have never played any kingdom hearts game so I would like to ask, how do your m8's help you in the fight?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> what about dissidia? I would still like a Lighting and Noctis crossover, even tough FFXIII story was really mediocre. I have never played any kingdom hearts game so I would like to ask, how do your m8's help you in the fight?



Well they said they will go in depth with the characters in Dissidia Duodecim at the FNC conference


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Lets see how deuodecim turns out, I hope they will give us online play because I want to fight Sephiroth( the user of this forums) I still hope and wish that they put Fang in there. Its a real letdown that Noctis will not be in there 

Btw toriyama wrote the scenario for XIII right? he is not getting his hands on versus right? He better stay away from my versus.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 9, 2010)

I mean in their individual games. Dissidia combines all FFs, but it's not their individual games so I don't care in the slightest.

Also, like in KH, Noctis will probably be the only character you control while your teammates just fight enemies on their own with slight customization as far as abilities, frequency in using abilities/items, and who they target. That's the way, uh huh uh huh, I like it. I only want to use Noctis. He has enough weapons to tide me over so I hope they make an intricate system in obtaining them (though it's probably 'kill boss, get weapon'), using them, and powering them up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I mean in their individual games. Dissidia combines all FFs, but it's not their individual games so I don't care in the slightest.
> 
> Also, like in KH, Noctis will probably be the only character you control while your teammates just fight enemies on their own with slight customization as far as abilities, frequency in using abilities/items, and who they target. That's the way, uh huh uh huh, I like it. I only want to use Noctis. He has enough weapons to tide me over so I hope they make an intricate system in obtaining them (though it's probably 'kill boss, get weapon'), using them, and powering them up.



Sounds like loads of fun, definitely a fresh change. Also the enviorment gives me this strong Fallout 3  atmosphere vibe! I hope they make more of that kind of stuff.

So no news until next year ehh? man they should drop all the other games (specially their mobile ones) and concentrate on this one specifically.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 9, 2010)

I felt the same about Fallout 3, and I like it, too. Fallout 3 was okay to me, but I hated how the character looked if you were in third person so this is beautiful compared to that. I'm excited.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 10, 2010)

when when ?


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

I think the Urban city will be huge with tons to explore, and it probably won't be the only city seeing as how some environments in previous trailers don't look like they're in that city. I mean, sure we see a lot of that desolate wasteland looking environment, but it's the world map. It's just like playing FFVII really zoomed in, there's TONS of land between each location which I'm sure will make for awesome grinding and other sidequests.

When I think about it like that, it just seems like it's exactly what I wanted KH to be since their worlds were so small individually and you couldn't really go into any buildings.

I hope there are NPCs walking around in the cities at least, though. It'd be funny if there was a crowd and then a Behemoth pops up and they all scatter screaming. But I think that's too much to ask.


----------



## Alice (Oct 10, 2010)

FF series turns worse and worse. Hopefully scriptwriter is better than one who did FFXIII. My main worry is gameplay though, SE fucks it up more and more lately.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 10, 2010)

Well our next info point for Versus XIII is either in a tweet/interview from Nomura or the January Conference..... I cant wait that long!!!!!!! But yeah hopefully we get to see alot of detail in the shinjuku-like city... so detailed like the environment in the Yakuza games =S.... That would be awesome. I trust Tetsuya Nomura, he keeps his promise of what he says about his games.

@Alice The gameplay for this game is a realistic complex kingdom hearts gameplay... so more blood and gore and pure hack 'n' slash gameplay =D


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2010)

Nomura Doesnt fck up, he is the only one that was well tought by takaguchi. To tell the truth I think he hasnt tackled a FF story since 7 or maybe 10? O.o he has been inmersed in his kingdom hearts and dissidia tough.

So if you want a good Final Fantasy then revise that is done by Nomura, the toriyama dude that directed XIII and wrote the scenario is terrible and now is drowned in the shame of failure.

Versus is going to be the ragnarocking roll that we have been waitin for since 10.  Hack n slash, this sounds waay more awesome everytime. And I cant wait to use the Jaguar across the wasteland. I wonder if there will be Nuka Colas, maybe they are the elixir's?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 10, 2010)

Ha Yeah I believe that Square Enix gave this Solo-project to Nomura-san because they know he has the talent to make Square Enix succeed like the old times again. Its all up to Nomura of how this game is going... From my speculations I believe he is making a masterpiece of this game rather than doing it for money(which I think is great of him ^-^) and Hopefully this game will be well known worldwide after its release =D Hopefully it will compete with all the popular games like CoD: Black Ops or Gears of War 3. But thats just a pity fantasy i believe in =S.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

It probably won't come out next year (in NA anyway) so it won't have to compete with those. And the gap between genres from RPG to FPS is so great they're not even applicable. They won't choose a game with great multiplayer over a game with great story, cinematics and gameplay.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 10, 2010)

Fraust, you know Nomura-san did say he was going to make simultaneous release dates in his next games (Most likely Versus XIII) So I hope think that North american version of Versus XIII will get the same release date as the Japanese version. I read it in a interview but I dont have link with me =/. But I assure you he did talk about him doing simultaneous release dates in his next games.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

They also said that for XIII. Either way, just remove my parentheses then.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 10, 2010)

Meh but it was Nomura saying this right? He never directed XIII so were still in the clear for a simultaneous release date for Versus XIII.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Nomura Doesnt fck up, he is the only one that was well tought by takaguchi. To tell the truth I think he hasnt tackled a FF story since 7 or maybe 10? O.o he has been inmersed in his kingdom hearts and dissidia tough.
> 
> So if you want a good Final Fantasy then revise that is done by Nomura, the toriyama dude that directed XIII and wrote the scenario is terrible and now is *drowned in the shame of failure.*
> 
> Versus is going to be the ragnarocking roll that we have been waitin for since 10.  Hack n slash, this sounds waay more awesome everytime. And I cant wait to use the Jaguar across the wasteland. I wonder if there will be Nuka Colas, maybe they are the elixir's?



Wasn't 13 the most successful FF game in a little while?

Story will probably end up blowing in V13. Gameplay will be fun.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Wasn't 13 the most successful FF game in a little while?


Because people were hoping for the best. Just because it sold doesn't mean it was good. Plus it was advertised the fuck out of and it was multiplatform.

EDIT: He clearly meant failure in terms of the game ending up not as great as it was planned.



> Story will probably end up blowing in V13. Gameplay will be fun.


A dark story, involving mafia, a last standing kingdom, and a power that as far as we know only three people have relating to their mythos or crystals or that shinigami looking thing or a light in the sky or some shit?

I think the story will be better than the gameplay.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

All I can picture is an amazing looking Kingdom Hearts, with a kick-ass story and DLC (possibly) to boot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2010)

FF13 did not sell that well. Especially in its home country (did not even crack 2 million in its first week). Plus the reviews for the game were not that great either.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2010)

Fraust said:


> EDIT: He clearly meant failure in terms of the game ending up not as great as it was planned.



Yeah, XIII was huge disapointment and they just kept changing from what they said. I remember Nomura saying in an interview that they wanted him to design a female cloud, and then the guys from XIII denied it. That game kept changing and changing in promises.

Nomura is more of the blizzard kind of guy that says; the game will be out not when its ready but finished. I still wish that we can play with the placeholder suit for Noctis, Changing costumes would be Ace like in kingdom hearts right?



> A dark story, involving mafia, a last standing kingdom, and a power that as far as we know only three people have relating to their mythos or crystals or that shinigami looking thing or a light in the sky or some shit?
> 
> I think the story will be better than the gameplay.



Do not forget the fallout 3 setting, with gas stations and dinner restaurants of the 60's! Man that was jackpot.

Man I really feel bad for XIII, Nomura still loves the characters that he designed them tough.

Oh btw, notice how the background in the wasteland of versus actually looks like a real outside neviorment. In 13 it felt artificial and music playing nonstop to create the ambient. Just look at shadows of the colossus how the ambient was created by itself and the enviormental sound and effects.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope we can change outfits, too. But no you can't do that in KH, and in KHII it's only from fusing and not permanent.

Nomura said people will probably opt to use the car on the world map, but I might just walk everywhere for the hell of it... at least my first time through. Game will feel a hell of a lot longer, too. Can't wait.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Because people were hoping for the best. Just because it sold doesn't mean it was good. Plus it was advertised the fuck out of and it was multiplatform.
> 
> EDIT: He clearly meant failure in terms of the game ending up not as great as it was planned.


It got mixed responses like the last three games in the series.



> A dark story, involving mafia, a last standing kingdom, and a power that as far as we know only three people have relating to their mythos or crystals or that shinigami looking thing or a light in the sky or some shit?
> 
> I think the story will be better than the gameplay.


Story ideas don't matter, execution does. Nomura's stories always end up being convoluted messes that shove all the details into the last quarter of the game.

No matter how cool the concepts are if the story's told in a bad way it won't matter(see FF13).


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It got mixed responses like the last three games in the series.
> 
> 
> Story ideas don't matter, execution does. Nomura's stories always end up being convoluted messes that shove all the details into the last quarter of the game.
> ...



Nomura didn't direct or produce XIII. Square Enix tampering might fuck up the upcoming games.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 11, 2010)

So just to be clear, was it true Nomura said that he would leave Square Enix if Versus went multiplatform or was that just a PS3 fanboy bullshitting by starting a rumour?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

Does this game really exist, or is it like Duke Nukem Forever and Diablo III?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does this game really exist, or is it like Duke Nukem Forever and Diablo III?



Check front page and the last trailer i posted... Theres gameplay footage that was posted recently... And there will be a Conference about this game and Agito on January 11, 2011... Almost everything you need to know about Final Fantasy Versus XIII is on the front page if not there are links to the sites you can go to to expand your knowledge about the game. And to answer your question, yes it exists, Square Enix just made a mistake about releasing information about it early.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So just to be clear, was it true Nomura said that he would leave Square Enix if Versus went multiplatform or was that just a PS3 fanboy bullshitting by starting a rumour?



uhhhhhhhhh he could go and join his former senpai and make games like the last story and stuff. Also he could make his dream of making a FPS become true!



> Nomura didn't direct or produce XIII. Square Enix tampering might fuck up the upcoming games.



my god FFXIII story was really disapointing, but yeah the only thing Nomura did there was the main char design and assistance with 2ndary char design like Rosch and Jihl nabaat which ended up being irrelevant in the story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 11, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> uhhhhhhhhh he could go and join his former senpai and make games like the last story and stuff. Also he could make his dream of making a FPS become true!
> 
> 
> 
> my god FFXIII story was really disapointing, but yeah the only thing Nomura did there was the main char design and assistance with 2ndary char design like Rosch and Jihl nabaat which ended up being irrelevant in the story.



Which was sad since Jihl was shaping up to be a villain and hopefully a boss. But...


----------



## Fraust (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does this game really exist, or is it like Duke Nukem Forever and Diablo III?



It's more like StarCraft II or Portal 2. People are gonna be like "Wtf is tha--oh yeah, that shit. Sweet!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 11, 2010)

^Basically


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2010)

The World said:


> Nomura didn't direct or produce XIII. Square Enix tampering might fuck up the upcoming games.



XIII was an example of a game with cool concepts beign ruined by execution. An example of that happening in a Nomura game would be every Kingdom hearts game after the original.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 12, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So just to be clear, was it true Nomura said that he would leave Square Enix if Versus went multiplatform or was that just a PS3 fanboy bullshitting by starting a rumour?



Unlikely. It would be a stupid reason to leave since the game is already being developed as a PS3 exclusive. Even if SE decided to port the game later (assuming it's possible at all) because of costs or revenue estimates, I don't think Nomura would be involved much in the process.

In short, all this would do to him is make some fans angry because they read it was exclusive and it turned out not to be. That's hardly enough of a reason to leave.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Which was sad since Jihl was shaping up to be a villain and hopefully a boss. But...



yeah, Jihl Nabaat.... She was supposed to be the female sephiroth of the series, Ligthnings nemesis. Should had killed serah.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> yeah, Jihl Nabaat.... She was supposed to be the female sephiroth of the series, Ligthnings nemesis. Should had killed serah.



She was epic fail =S


----------



## Fraust (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a nice pic of her.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2010)

Whatever happen to her? I can't remember, or was it not shown?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 12, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Whatever happen to her? I can't remember, or was it not shown?



She got backhanded by the super pope's pimp hand.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2010)

It's really kind of stupid how Nomura is like the scapegoat FF fans use whenever they feel the games are bad, considering he hasn't had anything to do with any of the games' stories (minus the KH series, but they've improved since KH2 as well) since FFVIII, and that was just in the concept stages of "we should do some kind of school setting"

I mean yeah, there's advent children, but we can just ignore that it exists


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> She was epic fail =S



thats what she turned out to be, but we where expecting an awesome nemesis. Thats kitase and toriyama for you.



> since FFVIII


hey he helped out in X as well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 12, 2010)

Fraust said:


> That's a nice pic of her.



This is nicer


*Spoiler*: __ 









I prefer a hot chick as the villain than some crusty old guy. Even Cid Raine was cooler.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a bigger fan of sketches which is why I like the first one better, but that is also a very nice pic.

Stella as a semi-boss is one huge reason I'm looking forward to Versus. She's hot, a love interest, and a rival? What the fuck! I need this game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok So Versus XIII is empty on information right now =/ Damn you Nomura-san!!! So do you guys think you will be able to control your Party members? Or will it be like Kingdom Hearts where they attack with you as AIs?


----------



## Fraust (Oct 12, 2010)

KH style. I'd say almost definitely. I don't think with so many weapons and abilities and him being such a crucial character that they'd deviate at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 12, 2010)

My question would be how fast exactly Noctis' gonna move in battle? Is he gonna be teleporting like the boss?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2010)

basch71 said:


> My question would be how fast exactly Noctis' gonna move in battle? Is he gonna be teleporting like the boss?



Hes gonna be teleporting all right but not like a "boss".....
LIKE A BAWSS!!!

But did people see dem physics engine on clouds


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> It's really kind of stupid how Nomura is like the scapegoat FF fans use whenever they feel the games are bad, considering he hasn't had anything to do with any of the games' stories (minus the KH series, but they've improved since KH2 as well) since FFVIII, and that was just in the concept stages of "we should do some kind of school setting"
> 
> I mean yeah, there's advent children, but we can just ignore that it exists



The thing is the non-Nomura games have all been pretty good outside of 13.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 13, 2010)

But they've been steadily declining, no? This _might_ raise the bar back up to VI and VII's success.

That would be nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2010)

They've been declining because outside of Dragon Quest, nearly everything Square-Enix has a hand in has been declining in quality.

Maybe Dragon Quest is such an exception because it's a franchise always developed by external sources.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2010)

Eh my last fav game in the series was FFX after that everything went downhill IMO


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2010)

XII was great in my book. I still have to play XIII. That one might be the first disappointment, unless it's as "bad" as XII. I'm seriously worried about the story this time though.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 13, 2010)

The story is actually cliche as far as recent jRPGs go. Tales of Vesperia, Last Remnant, and FFXIII all have very similar base ideas to their stories. Remarkably similar in fact.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2010)

Honestly, I gave up being picky on the story a long while ago. As long as the gameplay was good and the game had some awesome characters, I end up enjoying it quite well. The story would have to be absolutely terrible to throw me off; and in FFXIII's case, I don't like the look of it. I'm less worried about people's complaints about the gameplay, I think.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2010)

XIII's story had a lot of potential to be great but it mostly falls flat in execution. Too much time is spent in character relation drama that the actual story development almost feels like an afterthought.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> XIII's story had a lot of potential to be great but it mostly falls flat in execution. Too much time is spent in character relation drama that the actual story development almost feels like an afterthought.



Very true, They really emphasized on Hope's hatred towards Snow more than they did with the story. I just hope Nomura balances the character drama and the main plot in Versus XIII.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Oct 13, 2010)

Thankfully Versus scenario writer is Nojima who also played that role for the 3 most successful FF titles VII, VIII & X. 

Oh and no Wantabe and Toriyama involvement is another plus for this game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

basch71 said:


> I prefer a hot chick as the villain than some crusty old guy. Even Cid Raine was cooler.



Yeah, I still dont get what they where thinking. A sequel directed or done by someone different like nomura would be interesting, heck a re-make would be the thing... Jihl Nabaat, I stil cant belive the fcked up one of the biggest chances they had.


> XIII's story had a lot of potential to be great but it mostly falls flat in execution. Too much time is spent in character relation drama that the actual story development almost feels like an afterthought.



It was super pretentious, and melodramatic. And the music for gods sake... I honestly couldnt take it, I skipped the scene with snow and hope because I gelt akward. Yun Fang was loads of fun but their lack of script revision made her look like a lesbian 

Lighting doesnt feel like a main character as well, heck for all I know Snow could had been it or Yun fang. She doesnt even play an important role other than Serah's sister.



> Thankfully Versus scenario writer is Nojima who also played that role for the 3 most successful FF titles VII, VIII & X.


I didnt really like VIII, squall was an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Ultimecia was a freaking clown that didnt gain anything from killing people that is already death.

Besides Rhionna wasnt that special Imo, Quistis was a sex appeal bomb. I liked Yuffies hair tough. Well I guess it was better than XIII, anythings better than XIII tough.

If I could give orders to my other party members like, agressive, defensive, support and stuff it would be pretty neat.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok discussion question: How many people shit their pants when they first saw this in the 2006 trailer?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

I said cool! when is it out and I tough that Lighting and Noctis where in the same Game. I also tough that Pulse was the homeworld of Noctis.

Interesting times, had no clue Toriyama would shit XIII and Versus was waay farther.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Lighting doesnt feel like a main character as well, heck for all I know Snow could had been it or Yun fang. She doesnt even play an important role other than Serah's sister.


They did that on purpose. Although she was the "main" protagonist as far as the first character introduced and symbol for the game, there is no real main character... like FFXII. You'd think they'd learn.



> Besides Rhionna wasnt that special Imo, Quistis was a sex appeal bomb. I liked Yuffies hair tough. Well I guess it was better than XIII, anythings better than XIII tough.


Rinoa*. Yuffie was in VII, I think you mean Selphie.



> If I could give orders to my other party members like, agressive, defensive, support and stuff it would be pretty neat.


Probably the first thing I disliked when I played the game. I like controlling all my characters when it's sorta turn-based and there's a battle screen and all that, but it would've slowed the game down a lot and they were going for a faster more fluid battle system.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok discussion question: How many people shit their pants when they first saw this in the 2006 trailer?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I thought it was cool, though I'd like a katana or dual daggers more than any of those weapons, but I was far more interested when I saw him teleport. By far my favorite ability in the history of any ability or super power. Although, speculation has it he can only teleport to his weapons which he controls telekinetically. Still, though, an amazing power. I showed my friend that trailer a couple years back (it's a shame that I can say that) and he said "Once he teleported it was a wrap." meaning he was definitely getting it because of the ability.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok discussion question: How many people shit their pants when they first saw this in the 2006 trailer?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The minute I saw the trailer and heard the track Somnus, I instantly knew that Versus is infinitely better than XIII.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if they'll include day/night mechanics. I hope so.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2010)

Fraust said:


> But they've been steadily declining, no? This _might_ raise the bar back up to VI and VII's success.
> 
> That would be nice.



Nah, unsteady ups and downs. 8 was overly convoluted, 9 was good until the last second reveal which was a pretty big wtf, 10 and 12 were good. 11 is weird.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 13, 2010)

Meh, I don't count 11 as a main series FF. Just put Lost Odyssey in its place and you have four straight solids, lol. I liked XII the least since VIII, but it was enjoyable until the end scene.

So for me, it goes:

VII, yay. VIII, half-decent. IX, yay. X, yay. XI... I mean Lost Odyssey? XII, decent. XIII, wait what?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2010)

VII - It was good....
VIII - Wait I thought this game was with Monkeyboy
IX - OMG MONKEYBOY FTW!!!
X - Masterpiece worth of Epic sauce 
XI - Hmm Did I hear a queef?
XII - Not worth playing ever again
XIII - Leona Lewis?!?! Fuck this.....
Versus XIII -


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2010)

Square Enix, for the love of god please do not ruin this one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> VII - It was good....
> VIII - Wait I thought this game was with Monkeyboy
> IX - OMG MONKEYBOY FTW!!!
> X - Masterpiece worth of Epic sauce
> ...



llolol for me XII was either blue dragon or the last story. Srsly just after taking a look at captain of dalmaska..... srsly in wtf where they thinking?

BTW Do not forget about VI and IV those are ACE! I didnt like VIII IMO. Squall is an Emo boy, while Cloud strife is just freaking traumatized. waay to many things happened to him.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2010)

has there been a release date announce for the game yet?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> has there been a release date announce for the game yet?



Check back with this game on January 11, 2011... Conference about Versus and Agito sooo Stay tuned!


----------



## Deimos (Oct 14, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I thought it was cool, though I'd like a katana or dual daggers more than any of those weapons, but I was far more interested when I saw him teleport. By far my favorite ability in the history of any ability or super power. Although, speculation has it he can only teleport to his weapons which he controls telekinetically. Still, though, an amazing power. I showed my friend that trailer a couple years back (it's a shame that I can say that) and he said "Once he teleported it was a wrap." meaning he was definitely getting it because of the ability.



Hahaha! That is exactly what happened to me. The trailer was looking pretty neat until the moment he teleported, at which point it became divine. Also, the way he just ignores them at the end is absolutely awesome. The arrogant bastard! I'm jealous!



basch71 said:


> The minute I saw the trailer and heard the track Somnus, I instantly knew that Versus is infinitely better than XIII.



Same.



mystictrunks said:


> Nah, unsteady ups and downs. 8 was overly convoluted, 9 was good until the last second reveal which was a pretty big wtf, 10 and 12 were good. 11 is weird.





Fraust said:


> Meh, I don't count 11 as a main series FF. Just put Lost Odyssey in its place and you have four straight solids, lol. I liked XII the least since VIII, but it was enjoyable until the end scene.
> 
> So for me, it goes:
> 
> VII, yay. VIII, half-decent. IX, yay. X, yay. XI... I mean Lost Odyssey? XII, decent. XIII, wait what?



Yeah, I don't count XI either. I agree with the rest.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> VII - It was good....
> VIII - Wait I thought this game was with Monkeyboy
> IX - OMG MONKEYBOY FTW!!!
> X - Masterpiece worth of Epic sauce
> ...



I played XII a few times and I definitely plan on playing it again. Actually, I plan on playing all of them again, except VIII perhaps.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hurry up I wanna rape this game 
I mean play it


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Meh, I don't count 11 as a main series FF. Just put Lost Odyssey in its place and you have four straight solids, lol. I liked XII the least since VIII, but it was enjoyable until the end scene.
> 
> So for me, it goes:
> 
> VII, yay. VIII, half-decent. IX, yay. X, yay. XI... I mean Lost Odyssey? XII, decent. XIII, wait what?




XI has the best story in the franchise, it just had a pretty barren launch and requires a ton of devotion to have fun.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> XI has the best story in the franchise, it just had a pretty barren launch and requires a ton of devotion to have fun.



Never tried Final Fantasy XI considering I already play WoW.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> XI has the best story in the franchise, it just had a pretty barren launch and requires a ton of devotion to have fun.



But for a minority in the hood tryna make it through college it's not possible to even play it, feel me?

Therefore I don't like it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 14, 2010)

So Final fantasy versus xiii > Naruto shippuden ultimate ninja storm 2?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So Final fantasy versus xiii > Naruto shippuden ultimate ninja storm 2?



obviously, because its a game that will keep updating depending on the progress of the narutoverse. At the contrary versus is going to be a stand alone art piece, in this case master piece since Nomura is really good at making games and has the ideology of making the best game he can do.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok Since this thread is dying I might as well share this with you guys because I was reallly bored =S


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

^Congratulations on making gifs that make my work computer chug like hell.
Also you sig is 13meg. The forum limit is 1meg


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Congratulations on making gifs that make my work computer chug like hell.
> Also you sig is 13meg. The forum limit is 1meg



^Thats so bull ^-^ Anyways....

*Versus XIII Update​*
*"At the 2008 gaming expo in Los Angeles, Square Enix dropped a bombshell: Final Fantasy XIII, previously believed to be a PS3 exclusive, was headed for the Xbox 360. Could the same be in store for Final Fantasy Versus XIII?

Final Fantasy Versus XIII designer Tetsuya Nomura has stated repeatedly that Versus XIII is a PS3 exclusive. Previously, it was revealed that Square Enix was "looking into" a multi-platform Final Fantasy Versus XIII release. Square Enix Yoichi Wada later tweeted, "What was said at the investors meeting was only that until the official announcement is made everything about all titles is pending."

Today, Square Enix posted a job listing for a Final Fantasy Versus XIII "Battle Planner". Listed in the job requirements are the following requirements: experience developing a 3D action game, knowledge and experience in both level and battle design and "development experience on a PS3, or Xbox 360 package title".

The inclusion of "or Xbox 360 package title" is leading to speculation online that Final Fantasy Versus XIII will be a multi-platform title just like Final Fantasy XIII.

When Square Enix revealed that FFXIII would be released on the Xbox 360, the company stated that it would be a PS3 exclusive in Japan. The game will finally be released on the Xbox 360 in Japan this December."*

Source: 

This one actually made me wonder if I should ever trust Square Enix, specifically, Tetsuya Nomura ever again.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 18, 2010)

What the are you talking about? Please don't be one of the retards that over speculates minuscule details.

It probably won't go multi and even if it does nothing bad will happen. Calm down.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh Im one of those paranoid people who does look at small details and jumps the gun ^-^ But I know it's a small chance it would go multiplatform but I know that theres a chance =S


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope this game goes multiplatform just so I can hear the rabid cries and see the sweet tears from sony fanboys as they get "trolled" again.

Though I imagine if it did come out, it wouldn't be a simultaneous release.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I hope this game goes multiplatform just so I can hear the rabid cries and see the sweet tears from sony fanboys as they get "trolled" again.
> 
> Though I imagine if it did come out, it wouldn't be a simultaneous release.



Yeah I know lol, I would cry but I wouldn't think of it as the end of the world. I mean I would lose trust in Square enix but thats about it. But look at it this way, we have never got really good Final Fantasy since 10, and we want the ultimate satisfaction which is by making it Exclusive right? We get the 100% content and no downgrades. Otherwise if it goes multiplatform, we get like around 60-85%(my guess but we dont get 100%) so just saying.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 18, 2010)

If it went multiplatform all it would mean for me is 65 more dollars spent and another 1000 points added to my gamerscore on Xbox.

The Platinum trophy is inevitable regardless.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think this will go multi-platform but stranger things have happened...
It'd be a shame to see a potentially epic game nerfed for the sake of sexbox360...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

^I concur Id rather have a 100% packaged game rather than not the full game that gets downgraded for Xbox's space on disc.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 18, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^I concur Id rather have a 100% packaged game rather than not the full game that gets downgraded for Xbox's space on disc.



Your post is the prime example of why I want this game to go multiplatform. Already saying the game is gonna get degraded lol.

And I dunno what you're talking about, XII was fantastic. All day son.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Your post is the prime example of why I want this game to go multiplatform. Already saying the game is gonna get degraded lol.
> 
> And I dunno what you're talking about, XII was fantastic. All day son.



Eh I just hated how the Gil was scarce in the game =/ And how none of the summons that were used were from the classics =/


----------



## Fraust (Oct 18, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Eh I just hated how the Gil was scarce in the game* =/ And how none of the summons that were used were from the classics =/



Lol, XIII failed harder at that, though it wasn't as needed (which was also a fail).

Also, Versus won't get downgraded. Chill.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

We will see


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 19, 2010)

Gil wasn't as scarce as it seems in XII. It balances out with the rest of the game like many of the previous games. XIII though, yeah fuck that shit. If it wasn't a grind for slow income, it was a gambit of ass and pure luck. What made it worse was that none of the higher grade items were necessary (cept for completionists).

Hopefully Versus doesn't become gil dependent when it comes to upgrades and the likes.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok I had this in my mind for the past couple of days and I need to let it out =S If you watch the E3 2006 Versus Trailer, theres 2 statues that you see just before Noctis comes out of the building. Also If you watch the 30 second gameplay video, if you pause it at the right moment in the beginning where Noctis looks to the side, youll see 2 golden statues. They have the same hand gesture so I wanted to ask if anyone knows if they're the same statues? I know its insignificant but just bugging me.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 21, 2010)

They don't look like they're doing the same thing to me. And they're definitely not the same.

Gold vs. Marble. Small vs. Enormous. On a highway vs. Noctis's *Palace.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah but the hand gesture looks very similar


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 22, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh I just hated how the Gil was scarce in the game =/ And how none of the summons that were used were from the classics =/



I think all the summons in the game were variations of classic summons. . .


----------



## Chippy (Oct 27, 2010)

Well the world isn't ending in 2012 then because GOD DAMNIT THIS GAME PROBABLY WON'T BE AVAILABLE TO ME TIL LIKE 2013 AND I AM GONNA DAMN WELL PLAY IT


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 27, 2010)

Chippy said:


> Well the world isn't ending in 2012 then because GOD DAMNIT THIS GAME PROBABLY WON'T BE AVAILABLE TO ME TIL LIKE 2013 AND I AM GONNA DAMN WELL PLAY IT



Lol well theres a conference on January 11, 2011 focusing on Versus XIII and Agito XIII. Also it will most likely come out somewhere in 2012 since one of the programmers said they cant commit to a 2011 release =/ Maybe a release date in that conference =D


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2010)

They should just call it FFXIV and forget about the whole MMO scene.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol Yeah it should take place of the failure FFXIV was XD But you know its part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis XIII series so


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

XII(12) was the ugliest one in the series so far, the story was like a retarded teenage japanese drama and the characters looked like super gay and like whoes. ( no offense but srsly!)

The game system was alrite but not thrilling, I like more the xiii battle mode tough.

Versus wont go 360 because its being designed for the 6 cell crap thing of the ps3, something that the 360 doesnt have. So it would have to be after the game is done that we will see. BTW dont get your hopes up Nomura is more on quality than on selling crap.

If it goes multi, well like I care, I am picking the one where the cut scenes look sharp and clean. And I dont have to use like 6 discs.

edit: was 14  a failure? O.o


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2010)

if VS XIII goes multiplat it would probably be about a half year after its release on PS3, like Star Ocean in reverse type of thing. In that case I would get it for PS3 just because it's first. Any other case I would get for 360 because well...achievements  lol (i'm not an achievement whore, I swear).


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> XI was the ugliest one in the series so far, the story was like a retarded teenage japanese drama and the characters looked like super gay and like whoes. ( no offense but srsly!)
> 
> The game system was alrite but not thrilling, I like more the xiii battle mode tough.
> 
> ...



Good Insight about the chance of Exclusivity

O.O I cant Rep you

And from what I heard, FFXIV didnt go well...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> XI was the ugliest one in the series so far, the story was like a retarded teenage japanese drama and the characters looked like super gay and like whoes. ( no offense but srsly!)




XI look pretty good for an MMO of its time, I believe it was one of the best looking ones to date when it launched.

The story was more mature than most other Final Fantasys.




> Versus wont go 360 because its being designed for the 6 cell crap thing of the ps3, something that the 360 doesnt have. So it would have to be after the game is done that we will see. BTW dont get your hopes up Nomura is more on quality than on selling crap.


I believe the line only possible with the power of the PS3 was a line used by many games developers who eventually launched the title on both consoles.



> If it goes multi, well like I care, I am picking the one where the cut scenes look sharp and clean. And I dont have to use like 6 discs.
> 
> edit: was 14  a failure? O.o


No one knows if it has failed yet. MMOs depend more on keeping subscribers than moving a ton of copies. For examples EVE online is one of the most successful MMOs out right now and it has about 400,000 subscribers. I believe FFXI has 300,000 or so and is also considered very successful.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

whoops.. I meant XII hehe sry


----------



## Fraust (Oct 27, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> if VS XIII goes multiplat it would probably be about a half year after its release on PS3, like Star Ocean in reverse type of thing. In that case I would get it for PS3 just because it's first. Any other case I would get for 360 because well...achievements  lol (i'm not an achievement whore, I swear).



I'm getting it for both (if it's multi) so I can play it for beauty and play it for achievements.

I am, in fact, an achievement whore.  That's why I bought XIII for both.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 31, 2010)

While I was searching through youtube I found this video maybe you people will be interested in =/


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

I still cant belive they putted TIfa into dissidia 2. WHy did it had to turn into a pairing fan service? besides she is givin me the impression to look too street walker in a game of nobility.
I really wanted to see Oerba Yun Fang and Vincent instead. And if captain Vash of dalmaska makes it... OMG dissidia will be loosing waay more dignity.

But oh well, I am still buying it. =/


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 31, 2010)

@Noctis: Come on SE, make it multi-plat. I wanna see the bitchin' and cries of "the game got nerfed"



Suigetsu said:


> XII(12) was the ugliest one in the series so far, the story was like a retarded teenage japanese drama and the characters looked like super gay and like whoes. ( no offense but srsly!)
> 
> The game system was alrite but not thrilling, I like more the xiii battle mode tough.
> 
> ...



XII a teenage drama?  Not even gonna touch that one. 

Still too early on FFXIV's front but now that I've managed to play it some, it's FFXI in HD except it's missing alot of basic things and some things aren't intuitive. I can see it be a great game but it definitely needs a whole lot of polish. Which isn't new considering MMOs are usually ass on release and only over time do they get better. FFXI was garbage on release (JP). NA got lucky (and unlucky) we got it a year late. It has lost some people already, so hopefully the updates in the next 2 months and PS3 release liven the game up some more.

And uh.. Tifa is prime for Dissidia, she's a straight up brawler, something the game was missing.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 31, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> @Noctis: Come on SE, make it multi-plat. I wanna see the bitchin' and cries of "the game got nerfed"



Hmm your eagerness to destroy Sony Fanboys is over 9000 =/ If you really are eager to possibly screw SE's success, send death threats to Yoichi Wada ^-^


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 31, 2010)

It's not eagerness, it's more like, "shut the hell up, your game is still gonna be boss". Not to mention how when something in the game doesn't go the way a fan wants, especially with multi-plat games, the immediate scapegoat is that it wasn't developed for the PS3, 360, Commodore 64, etc. It's not like SE is afraid of admitting when multi-plat games actually affect the game. They've done so with FFXI and mentioned the pacing of FFXIII was adjusted a bit.

I don't see how this screws SE's success. PS3 owners that want it, will still buy it (and bitch about the game for something they don't like). The only downside is that KH3 would be delayed since the FFvXIII team would have to spend time developing on the 360. A couple months isn't going to kill anyone.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 31, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It's not eagerness, it's more like, "shut the hell up, your game is still gonna be boss". Not to mention how when something in the game doesn't go the way a fan wants, especially with multi-plat games, the immediate scapegoat is that it wasn't developed for the PS3, 360, Commodore 64, etc. It's not like SE is afraid of admitting when multi-plat games actually affect the game. They've done so with FFXI and mentioned the pacing of FFXIII was adjusted a bit.
> 
> I don't see how this screws SE's success. PS3 owners that want it, will still buy it (and bitch about the game for something they don't like). The only downside is that KH3 would be delayed since the FFvXIII team would have to spend time developing on the 360. A couple months isn't going to kill anyone.



Then the implied question is would you want KHIII on PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Piekage (Oct 31, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I still cant belive they putted TIfa into dissidia 2. WHy did it had to turn into a pairing fan service? besides she is givin me the impression to look too street walker in a game of nobility.
> I really wanted to see Oerba Yun Fang and Vincent instead. And if captain Vash of dalmaska makes it... OMG dissidia will be loosing waay more dignity.
> 
> But oh well, I am still buying it. =/



You_ have _seen Cloud of Darkness right? That thing is far more fan servicey than Tifa could ever be. Dissidia itself is fan service incarnate.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 31, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Then the implied question is would you want KHIII on PS3 or Xbox?



As of right now, Versus > KHIII and that's coming from someone whose favorite game of all time (at the moment) is KH. KHIII's system doesn't matter as long as it's not a Wii exclusive because then I'll destroy the world myself.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 31, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Then the implied question is would you want KHIII on PS3 or Xbox?



You should know the answer by now. I don't care. I just want a good game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Piekage said:


> You_ have _seen Cloud of Darkness right? That thing is far more fan servicey than Tifa could ever be. Dissidia itself is fan service incarnate.



Cloud of darkness has had that look since amano designed her. She was just solidified by Nomura. She strikes me as a poison Ivy kind of thing. Tifa strikes me as a street walker, sadly  besides isnt dissidia about noble main characters with hand weapons and magic? 

And yeah, XII story is among the worst things ever.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 31, 2010)

Dissidia is a fan service game with FF characters. Nobility... lol.

Not gonna argue about FFXII's story being bad or not in this thread. It's opinion after all but a teenage drama it is not.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Dissidia is a fan service game with FF characters. Nobility... lol.



How the heck is it going to be fan service if they are all male characters and only 3 girls? One being a normal dressed girl, another one a freaking clown and a 3rth some weird plant like woman.

You seem to really like XII, if it was so good then it would had done better. Never the less You strike me as a character with odd tastes, maybe it is simple as that.



> Noctis Lucis Caelum


The chances of Noctis being in dissidia 2 seem super slim right? most likely he will be reduced to mere portraits or something like that. Never the less if there is a 3rth game then I hope its done for a home console with the chars of the original plus Lighting, Noctis and maybe Kain highwind and Fang. Yeahh.. and a rival for noctis and for Lighting maybe Jihl Nabaat?

BTW ppl I dont know you but I want this game to be its best it can be, then it should go for the best console in the market. Like it or not the PS3 has waay better capabilities than the 360, from graphics, definition to the controls.

If you want to play it that bad then get a PS3.

Honestly as I ve stated before I dont care if it goes multiplatform, but if it goes then let it be waay after its released. So the ps3 version can get a proper treatment and then be refitted to a 360 release with your 6 discs.

Thats what Bioshock did, in viceversa and it ended up really good.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2010)

Since when has a teenage drama been an overarching theme in any Final Fantasy besides say 8? Possibly 10 too but barely at that...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> How the heck is it going to be fan service if they are all male characters and only 3 girls? One being a normal dressed girl, another one a freaking clown and a 3rth some weird plant like woman.



The entire premise of the game is fan service. Not to mention, FF does have female fans you know.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The entire premise of the game is fan service. Not to mention, FF does have female fans you know.



The premise of the game was aniversary. How is putting the main Hero and villian fan service? It would be saying like game x and game that is fan service. 

For example Tifa IS fan service because altough she is just irrelevant to the theme, story and the game itself, she is just there because of the pairing fans or because of her boobs. 

We need a dissidia thread, this has become into a ff theme thread lol.

BTW, so no news of Versus until next year? think that there will be some kind of Nuka Cola? Maybe the elixirs could be like that?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2010)

Naw No news until January 11, 2011 someone needs to make a countdown =/ Unless Tetsuya Nomura decides to twitter about Versus in the next 2 months

BTW heres a 8 bit Versus theme


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

hahahaha where did you got that stuff? xP its awesome.^.^, and the guy that made it has moar!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hahahaha where did you got that stuff? xP its awesome.^.^, and the guy that made it has moar!



Yep 8 bit goodness for everyone ^-^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> BTW ppl I dont know you but I want this game to be its best it can be, then it should go for the best console in the market. Like it or not the PS3 has waay better capabilities than the 360, from graphics, definition to the controls.



I only want to bring up a fair argument, after seeing the laughable hostility of this game being on multiple platforms. It makes perfect business sense to release a game on as many platforms as possible, for the biggest gains. How this "destroys" the success of Square-Enix is beyond me. Console exclusivity has nothing to do with quality from that company, because a majority of their titles have been absolutely mediocre for these past few years anyway, even before their buyout of Eidos. Even platform exclusives have been meh. Maybe if people didn't have some jaded view that Versus XIII being an exclusive as being a major factor to the perceived quality of it, they'd just concentrate on hoping it's not a mindless button mashing fest like the Kingdom Hearts games, or just simply talk about what they hope in terms of mechanics or scope. Why the console "exclusivity" "fight" from third parties is still occurring in 2010 is fucking beyond me.

What exactly defines this "best" console on the market that Versus should be going to? On a business sense, based on worldwide sales data, the PS3 would be the *least* likely candidate for a release, as in theory it'd be more successful on a platform with a larger install base. Which would mean the Wii or 360, honestly. You'd _prefer_ it to be on the PS3, but like it or not, it seems to be the least successful of the HD twins, if you want to totally ignore the Wii. I couldn't care less if it's going to be released on the 360, but the comments about it being "6 discs" and it would "ruin S-E's success" only make me chuckle, and I find the assertions as to why it should be only on PS3 to be childish at best.

And I like the PS3 more than the 360.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> The premise of the game was aniversary. How is putting the main Hero and villian fan service? It would be saying like game x and game that is fan service.
> 
> For example Tifa IS fan service because altough she is just irrelevant to the theme, story and the game itself, she is just there because of the pairing fans or because of her boobs.



The original Dissidia maybe, but the sequel? Made cause the original was popular. You have no idea how Tifa's going to affect Duodecim either, so to say she's irrelevent is jumping the gun. Seems like your letting your hate and personal bias blind your judgment. Nobility? Tifa's plenty noble. She risked life and limb to protect the planet and her friends, several times. If that ain't noble then what is? Just because she wears revealing clothes doesn't mean she isn't a hero, and that she doesn't deserve to fight alongside WoL and Co. Letting something like looks blind your perceptions is, no offense, kinda immature.



> How the heck is it going to be fan service if they are all male characters and only 3 girls? One being a normal dressed girl, another one a freaking clown and a 3rth some weird plant like woman.



Not all fan service is sexual. I'd consider Advent Children fan service, because it caters to FF7 fans with it's beautiful visuals, fight scenes, and loads of nostalgia sanwiched inbetween.

Dissidia and Doudecim are fan service incarnate. Consider how popular these games are. How popular the Cloud vs Squall debate is amoung FF fans. The main characters and villians from the first few games fighting each other? That's a fanboy's wet dream.



> Cloud of darkness has had that look since amano designed her. She was just solidified by Nomura. She strikes me as a poison Ivy kind of thing. Tifa strikes me as a street walker, sadly  besides isnt dissidia about noble main characters with hand weapons and magic?



That doesn't make her any less slutty looking. When I see CoD I think of a hentai character ready to tenticle rape somebody. That don't make it so, but her 'outfit' is far more revealing then what Tifa wears. And CoD's inhuman characteristics doesn't stop people from fetisizing her, so that's no excuse. For that matter look at Ultimecia. Logically, a good gust of wind would undo that outfit of hers easy. For that matter lets look at Dissidia itself, where a bunch of guys have very sharp swords and magics that can very easily undo(i.e. destroy) the outfits of every female in the game.

BTW, there's already a Dissidia Duodecim thread. Pretty sure you posted in it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I only want to bring up a fair argument, after seeing the laughable hostility of this game being on multiple platforms. It makes perfect business sense to release a game on as many platforms as possible, for the biggest gains. How this "destroys" the success of Square-Enix is beyond me. Console exclusivity has nothing to do with quality from that company, because a majority of their titles have been absolutely mediocre for these past few years anyway, even before their buyout of Eidos. Even platform exclusives have been meh. Maybe if people didn't have some jaded view that Versus XIII being an exclusive as being a major factor to the perceived quality of it, they'd just concentrate on hoping it's not a mindless button mashing fest like the Kingdom Hearts games, or just simply talk about what they hope in terms of mechanics or scope. Why the console "exclusivity" "fight" from third parties is still occurring in 2010 is fucking beyond me.
> 
> What exactly defines this "best" console on the market that Versus should be going to? On a business sense, based on worldwide sales data, the PS3 would be the *least* likely candidate for a release, as in theory it'd be more successful on a platform with a larger install base. Which would mean the Wii or 360, honestly. You'd _prefer_ it to be on the PS3, but like it or not, it seems to be the least successful of the HD twins, if you want to totally ignore the Wii. I couldn't care less if it's going to be released on the 360, but the comments about it being "6 discs" and it would "ruin S-E's success" only make me chuckle, and I find the assertions as to why it should be only on PS3 to be childish at best.
> 
> And I like the PS3 more than the 360.



Good Argument But consider how Tetsuya Nomura is pro PS3 more than anything and he is "specifically" designing this game for the PS3. If it was somehow released on multiplatform, the PS3 version would look superior then the 360 version. The 360 version would be getting bad reviews of inferior state which can lead to gaining a bad rep for Square Enix. Another possibility is both the 360 and PS3 being the same in content wise which most likely would lead to the PS3 version being compressed and gimped thus the PS3 people may lose respect for Square Enix. Either way if it gets ported it would look bad on Square Enix's side rather than keeping it Exclusive like it was said  to be.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 2, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Good Argument But consider how Tetsuya Nomura is pro PS3 more than anything


One person's taste won't decide a company's action more often than not.



> and he is "specifically" designing this game for the PS3.


Any game that starts exclusive is designed for that console. XIII was the same. Irrelevant.



> If it was somehow released on multiplatform, the PS3 version would look superior then the 360 version.


Quite obvious. Was the case with XIII and probably would be the case again, but it's not that big a deal. I highly doubt SE cares if it's still selling. The graphics are already known to be some of the best in gaming, they should be focusing on story and gameplay anyway. Their graphics will always be top-notch.



> The 360 version would be getting bad reviews of inferior state which can lead to gaining a bad rep for Square Enix.


LOL.



> Another possibility is both the 360 and PS3 being the same in content wise which most likely would lead to the PS3 version being compressed and gimped thus the PS3 people may lose respect for Square Enix. Either way if it gets ported it would look bad on Square Enix's side rather than keeping it Exclusive like it was said  to be.


I would put money on the idea that Nomura, being slightly bias, will push the 360 to as many discs as necessary to keep everything safe on the PS3 side. That's just my hunch, though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think the Japanese ps3 fans would forgive Nomura for fucking up their FF just because they want to make it multi platform for those 3 x360 users in Japan.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 2, 2010)

Fraust said:


> One person's taste won't decide a company's action more often than not.


Now Explain how Kojima made Metal Gear Solid 4 and the rest of the series Sony Exclusive. He was one person and he wanted MGS series on PS3. Of course Metal Gear Solid Rising is said to be irrelevant to the MGS series containing story content that will be easily introduced to the new Xbox players. But Kojima did say that Metal Gear Solid 5 after Rising will be a Sony Exclusive. Its his choice of console and Tetsuya Nomura is like Kojima, thus I doubt Tetsuya Nomura would want a 360 version, but thats my saying.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 2, 2010)

Tetsuya is a game director and character designer. Kojima is the director of Kojima Productions, which is under Konami. Kojima can do whatever the hell he wants with the games he develops. If Tetsuya starts his own name under SE, I'm sure he could do the same with more authority.

But like I said, "more often than not".


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2010)

*Goofy Titan:
*
The ps3 is best console in the market for reasons that you should know already. Nomura is concentrating on exploiting the max power of the ps3, which is power beyond that of the 360. Like I stated BEFORE, if you want the game to go multi then you should wait for it to be finish on ps3 so they can take their time and make a proper release and translation to the 360.
Business is also about the quality of the product, besides didnt the FFXIII sales pretty much showed that the ps3 over sold the 360 version massively?

*Piekage:*
I understand that you are a great fan of Tifa but all what she did in FF7 is irrelevant! This is a different game with different plot, dont bring the development of characters from that game into this one. 
Its supposed to be how the main hero's of all the franchises get a long with each other and how they behave with each other.

Tifa is pure fan service for either sexual appeal or because of the famous love triangle with cloud. Sure Cloud was on the flower field of Aerith in the end of dissidia with her white Materia, so now they put Tifa in the 2nd to make things even? Please... cant you keep that stuff in your won franchise universe?

First dissidia wasnt fan service, it sold because it was an awesome idea and the game was really fun itself. The fans took it with their own perspective tough. I believe you are misinterpreting what Fan service truly is.

And about Cloud of darkness, well... you got a dirty mind that has lurked too much in the darkest places. I just see a crazy broad that resembles poison ivy. Thats the way Amano designed her =/


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2010)

PS3 has more potential but the 360 is easier to develop on. End of story.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> *Goofy Titan:
> *
> The ps3 is best console in the market for reasons that you should know already. Nomura is concentrating on exploiting the max power of the ps3, which is power beyond that of the 360. Like I stated BEFORE, if you want the game to go multi then you should wait for it to be finish on ps3 so they can take their time and make a proper release and translation to the 360.
> Business is also about the quality of the product, besides didnt the FFXIII sales pretty much showed that the ps3 over sold the 360 version massively?



Please stop saying it's the "best", it's rather annoying and will make me get very serious in this thread which I don't want to do.

XIII sold better because the FF fanbase is generally concentrated on Sony consoles seeing as how their biggest 3D titles were on Sony consoles, that's it. If FF went from Nintendo to Xbox and eventually went multi for PS3, even if the specs were better, it'd sell better on Xbox because that's where they're more familiar with the consumers.

Yes, the PS3 has better specs than the 360, but fans already know the graphics are going to look good. I played XIII on both systems. Yes, they looked better on the PS3 (only really noticeable during cutscenes) and had less slowdown on the PS3 (only really noticeable during Crystarium actions), however, in no way did XIII look bad on the 360. Played them both from beginning to end, on the same and on different TVs, and both were remarkably beautiful. Versus will look better on the PS3 if it goes multi, EVERYONE KNOWS THAT. The game will not be highly rated on having the best graphics if it's a shit story, generic, super melodramatic, cliche, etc. If it stays exclusive, bitchy fanboys are STILL going to find shit to complain about, or even spend their time gloating that it stayed exclusive. If it goes multi, they'll spend most of their time assuming it's not as good cause it's on both systems, which will be 100% false seeing as how the story won't change, the gameplay won't change, and the overall quality won't fucking change. The graphics don't define the game and they don't determine the overall quality of it.

Seriously. I'm calling this game my favorite *work of entertainment ever made* before it's even announced a release date and I don't give two shits whether it goes multi. The only way that affects me is I'll spend $65.31 or whatever more to buy it for 360 so I can support its brilliance, get all trophies and achievements, and prove that the difference in console in no way changes the fucking enjoyability of the game.

P.S. I bet the 360 controller would be more enjoyable to use anyway.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> *Piekage:*
> I understand that you are a great fan of Tifa but all what she did in FF7 is irrelevant! This is a different game with different plot, dont bring the development of characters from that game into this one.
> Its supposed to be how the main hero's of all the franchises get a long with each other and how they behave with each other.



BS. The character of every character in Dissidia is important. If it weren't, then they wouldn't be the same characters we know in the first place. What would be the point of putting Zidane in Dissidia if he didn't at least act like Zidane from FF9 in some way. Stop finding poor excuses to justify your arguments.

Says who? You? Do you have a source for that? I also don't see you complaining about Kain being added in, and while we are at it, lets bring this up.



Suigetsu said:


> Honestly I dont get why is Tifa there, Vincent or Angeal would had been more interesting and would had spiced it more.
> 
> And I dont care about anyone else, Just give me FANG!
> 
> Edit: oh btw that scan is fake.



Fang isn't FF13's main character. Vincent isn't FF7's main character. Angeal isn't FF7's main character. He's not even in FF7. All three of them are, according to your criteria, unfit to be in Dissidia or Duodecim cause they aren't main characters. That right there is hypocrisy. It'd be fine if you simply came out and said "I want what I want." and stopped trying to imply some deeper or greater meaning to what your saying. Furthermore your incapable of comprehending that there are fans who like Tifa because she has plenty of good qualities unrelated to her looks, to the point where they would look forward to using her in the game.


> Tifa is pure fan service for either sexual appeal or because of the famous love triangle with cloud. Sure Cloud was on the flower field of Aerith in the end of dissidia with her white Materia, so now they put Tifa in the 2nd to make things even? Please... cant you keep that stuff in your won franchise universe?


First off not every male FF fan thinks with his dick. There are plenty of reasons to like Tifa that aren't related to how she looks. Secondly, what are you talking about? The flower field was reminescent of Aeris, so what? Aeris is a popular character and flowers are a strong connection to her character, nothing more. Tifa's inclusion has nothing to do with that. Tifa is mostly in because one of the guys in charge said if she wasn't the game wouldn't get made. 





> First dissidia wasnt fan service, it sold because it was an awesome idea and the game was really fun itself. The fans took it with their own perspective tough. I believe you are misinterpreting what Fan service truly is.



It was an awesome idea and it was fun, but it was also fanservice. The three aren't mutually exclusive. Again, not all fanservice is sexual in nature. Dissidia is a game that takes something fans have always wanted, a fighting game with FF characters, and made it. 



> And about Cloud of darkness, well... you got a dirty mind that has lurked too much in the darkest places. I just see a crazy broad that resembles poison ivy. Thats the way Amano designed her =/



You don't know anything about me. I could say the same to you, since you seem to think hooker when you look at a fictional character. Hell, to you, the phrase fanservice seems to directly draw connotations to sexual things. Saying "that's the way Amano designed her" isn't an excuse. Nomura designed Tifa the way he did, and yet she's not good enough for Dissidia in your opinion.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 2, 2010)

Fraust said:


> P.S. I bet the 360 controller would be more enjoyable to use anyway.



You know Nomura did say hes thinking about using the Six-axis feature on the PS3 controller. Something the Xbox 360 controller does not have. Idk, maybe SE can prolly bullshiit their way through making the game compatible with 360. But just a point to look at.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2010)

No! the Six-Axis usually fails hard in games. Grenade throwing in Uncharted 

Idk what it is about the PS3 controllers (maybe they fixed this but I still have the same 2 controllers that came with my ps3) but the "triggers" are very uncomfortable, and I prefer the sticks not to be right next to each other.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They putted him in because he is the main character, as for Kain I must admit I wasnt expecting him to appear but he seems like a fresh addition. This days everyone refers to only the FF's with Nomura design's. IV was a great game and I think that adding Kain was like something special and refreshing, true i dont complain about him because he is actually a knight with a lance.

In this case Deuodecim would be adding strong support characters that could be main hero's on their very own, if you didnt count the already main character. You are right about Fang she isnt the main character, heck the main character was the main cast! Lighting was supposed to be the protagonist but her role was too faint and as far as I know the main ones could had been either Snow, Fang or Serah. And a part from Light, Fang seems to have the stronger and right character for the kind of fights that are Dissidia.

Oh btw Nomura's request was to have Kain not Tifa, and besides isnt that website the one that said: Sazh would make it into dissidia and that Cloud X Tifa was cannon?! Its just like wikipedia. And has more grains of salt than the death sea. But in the case that was true it doesnt mention tifa, and in case it does then it proves that she was added for pure self fan service.

The usual reference for fan service is either do something that fans request a lot or that would please them. In some cases is eichi stuff. Tifa's reason of popularity is because of her sexual attraction MOSTLY. And if its not then her fans make it pretty evident.

I get that you are a hardcore Tifa fan but thats my opinion and if you where right in yours then you wouldnt be so upset... dont you?



*
Goofy Titan.*


> Please stop saying it's the "best", it's rather annoying.



*Spoiler*: __ 




My bad, I will call it the most suitable then. Look I am trying to explain why it will go on ps3 rather than in 360 but you get all mad. The game is like 2 years from release and you go all apeshit! But is the truth!

The ps3 has capabilities that the 360 doesn't have, like it or not. And exploiting them is what they are trying to do. To make the best product we can make, that is Blizzards politic and pixar's. 
And as far as I know they are pretty much the most successful in their respective fields. And Nomura is the guy that usually goes for that policy.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 2, 2010)

no offense, but the sixaxis sucks so hard.

The original controller is an abomination to gaming. The Dualshock 3 is a huge improvement, but the 360 controller is still superior in terms of triggers, analogs, and shape. The PS3, has a better D-pad (which is usually nice in FFs, okay) but I don't think many people like it better otherwise... maybe the R1 and L1 better than the RB and LB? But probably not a huge separation.

Anyway, I hope sixaxis isn't a big part because that would blow unless done perfectly, or insignificantly like removing camo in MGS4. It was a nice, subtle touch, but not essential to the gameplay which was a huge plus and just a nice bonus. Something like that would be cool, but again, not something that would affect its multi-possibility.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> They putted him in because he is the main character, as for Kain I must admit I wasnt expecting him to appear but he seems like a fresh addition. This days everyone refers to only the FF's with Nomura design's. IV was a great game and I think that adding Kain was like something special and refreshing, true i dont complain about him because he is actually a knight with a lance.


Who is "him"?



Suigetsu said:


> In this case Deuodecim would be adding strong support characters that could be main hero's on their very own, if you didnt count the already main character. You are right about Fang she isnt the main character, heck the main character was the main cast! Lighting was supposed to be the protagonist but her role was too faint and as far as I know the main ones could had been either Snow, Fang or Serah. And a part from Light, Fang seems to have the stronger and right character for the kind of fights that are Dissidia.


Based on what? Lightning's the main character of 13, and Kain and Tifa are insanely popular. There is no basis at all for that first sentence, and the rest is pretty irrelevant.


Suigetsu said:


> Oh btw Nomura's request was to have Kain not Tifa, and besides isnt that website the one that said: Sazh would make it into dissidia and that Cloud X Tifa was cannon?! Its just like wikipedia. And has more grains of salt than the death sea. But in the case that was true it doesnt mention tifa, and in case it does then it proves that she was added for pure self fan service.


That site provided a translation for an interview. That's all. Did you even read it?

Nomura: The next new character to be revealed was one that Takahashi said, “if you don’t add this character I’m not making the sequel!”

Takahashi wanted Tifa. No, it doesn't prove anything, other then the fact that one of the developers is a Tifa fan. Unless your privy to personaly information that reveals Takahashi to be a massive pervert for Tifa, him being a Tifa fan is pretty much it. Regarding Tifa/Cloud, that's hardly the subject at hand. If you really want to get into that, take it to the FF thread.


Suigetsu said:


> The usual reference for fan service is either do something that fans request a lot or that would please them. In some cases is eichi stuff. Tifa's reason of popularity is because of her sexual attraction MOSTLY. And if its not then her fans make it pretty evident.


I know. That's what I've been saying this entire time.

Yeah, a Final Fantasy fighting game *has* been requested *a lot*. It did please many a fan because it's something they've been waiting for for a long time. You essentially said what I've been saying the entire time.

You know this how? You know the opinion of every FF or Tifa fan then? You've searched across the internet enough to provide absolute fact on that statment have you? Gimme some proof then guy. Otherwise your generalizing about something you know nothing about. People like Tifa because she can kick ass. When someone watches Advent Children or Dead Fantasy they don't do so because they want to see/fantasize Tifa in suggestive or sexual situations; they do so because they enjoy watching her kick ass.


Suigetsu said:


> I get that you are a hardcore Tifa fan but thats my opinion and if you where right in yours then you wouldnt be so upset... dont you?



I'm hardly a Tifa fanboy. I like her fine, but she's hardly my favorite character. I'm also not upset. I'm just baffled at how someone can throw such a hissyfit because a character they don't like got into a game, and how warped your reasoning is at some points.

Your entitled to your opinion. If you'd make it clear that you simply didn't care for Tifa or her inclusion in Duodecim, than I probably wouldn't have anything to say. The thing is, is that you present your "opinion" as fact, which it most certainly is not, and express bewilderment when someone tells you they don't actually mind Tifa being included in the game. _Then_ you try to justify your "opinion" on the subject by lecturing what Dissidia and Duodecim are about and what they stand for, as though Tifa had treaded upon sacred ground by her very inclusion, and _then_ you attempt to deride the opinions of others by saying that Tifa fans obviously only like her because of how she looks, thereby calling them shallow. _Then_ you make excuses to justify the hypocrisies you committed, by which I mean the first two paragraphs. There's not much to say with regards to both of them because it's filler and excuses as to why it's ok that characters you like should be in the game, despite the fact that thinking those characters should get in violates your reasoning as to why a character you don't like shouldn't be in the game.

There's a huge difference between saying "I like The Dark Knight more than The Godfather" and saying "The Dark Knight is better than The Godfather times 1000, and anyone who thinks otherwise can suck it." I'm not saying your saying exactly that, or anything close to it, but the analogy is, IMO, a little similar.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 2, 2010)

Heres a really good fanmade battle theme. Sounds like a piece from Yoko Shimimoura


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2010)

Piekage


*Spoiler*: __ 



err Zidane? werent you talking about him? In which roles is Lighting the main char of 13? 13 followed the same patron as 12 on having all the characters being main characters, enough said she is the mascot of the game. 

Granted it was a translation but since no one knows the original stuff said except the translator, a lot of stuff can be putted in them. It has happened before so grain of salt is necessary.

That a fanboy was in the development was pretty much a no brainer, otherwise she would had never made it. However sometimes you should restrain your fanboyism to overwhelm the primary needs. In this case the theme and balance of the game. While everyone is using magic and weapons she is going to be punching. 

Besides a support char that is not even a main character and is a love interest, this makes tifa contrast with the atmosphere of dissidia completely.

No one knows the opinions of every person, thats just silly. However those that I have seen follow a same patron of classes. A patron in which you fit in perfectly. Sure she kicks ass, but then again so does Vincent Valentine. Heck he even had his own game and thus deserves a dissidia spot waay more. Or what about Yuna with guns?

Aside from the rest of your rant all I can say is, that if you are not a Tifa fan then you are doing a great job to look like one.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 3, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> err Zidane? werent you talking about him? In which roles is Lighting the main char of 13? 13 followed the same patron as 12 on having all the characters being main characters, enough said she is the mascot of the game.


Oh. Well, yeah, I was making an example that a person's character is important in Dissidia, otherwise it undermind the very purpose of the game. Of course Zidane was added because he was the main of 9, but that's completely unrelated to the point I was trying to make.

Lightning was the narrative focus of the entire game. She's the character used in promotional artworks, the game synopses refers to the group as Lightning and Co, even the developers refer to her as the main character. 





Suigetsu said:


> Granted it was a translation but since no one knows the original stuff said except the translator, a lot of stuff can be putted in them. It has happened before so grain of salt is necessary.


That is possible, I agree with that, but for what purpose would someone lie about that anyway? Randomly putting in "Some guy wanted Tifa in" seems incredibly unlikely.


Suigetsu said:


> That a fanboy was in the development was pretty much a no brainer, otherwise she would had never made it.


How do you know that? Are you from some alternate reality where there wasn't a Tifa fanboy on staff? Can you predict alternate timelines that diverge from our own? Can you read the mind of the Square Enix staff? Did some guy of a credible source come out and say that was the case? 


Suigetsu said:


> However sometimes you should restrain your fanboyism to overwhelm the primary needs. In this case the theme and balance of the game. While everyone is using magic and weapons she is going to be punching.


Sometimes you need to put aside your glaring and irrational hatred and use some common sense and understanding.

And who are you to determine what the game needs? Your one person with an opinion. A Monk-like character amoung sword and magic users isn't anything new to the franchise, so your really grasping at straws now. Balance? Have you played with Tifa at all? How would you know anything about the games balance when it's not even out yet? The only thing that can determine balance in a video game is it's creators, no one else. If the wanted to, the creators could make an armless legless gimp the most broken thing in the game. If the game's not balance, it's because they didn't program it right.

Oh, and there's the fact that Zidane was just a thief in FF9 who couldn't do any of the magicy stuff without Trance. And before you mention it, yeah, I know he was an "Angel of Death" blah blah blah. He still didn't do any of that stuff in the original game. And that Tidus doesn't use any of the magic he aquires in FFX. And the fact that most of Jecht's attacks are with his *hands* and *fists*.

If I didn't know any better, I'd say Square and Dissidia changed the characters fighting style for the sake of the characters and story.


Suigetsu said:


> Besides a support char that is not even a main character and is a love interest, this makes tifa contrast with the atmosphere of dissidia completely.


Not a main character? Are you implying Tifa isn't a main character in FF7, because if so that's the most ridiculous you've typed. If your implying Tifa isn't THE main character, here's a bit of news. They ran out of Main Characters last game. All that's left is Vaan(snort) and side game MCs.

How does she contrast with the atmosphere? I'm real interested in how you know that Tifa contrast with the game when said game hasn't even been released yet.


Suigetsu said:


> No one knows the opinions of every person, thats just silly. However those that I have seen follow a same patron of classes. A patron in which you fit in perfectly. Sure she kicks ass, but then again so does Vincent Valentine. Heck he even had his own game and thus deserves a dissidia spot waay more. Or what about Yuna with guns?


Really? Because you seem to imply that you do, if this,



			
				Suigetsu said:
			
		

> Tifa's reason of popularity is because of her sexual attraction MOSTLY
> 
> I get that you are a hardcore Tifa fan
> 
> And about Cloud of darkness, well... you got a dirty mind that has lurked too much in the darkest places.



is any indication. Patron of classes? Really? Your reasoning is ridiculous and contradictory, and you make blind assumptions on things you know nothing about. Your a whole nother breed of "fan" yourself.

Way to completely miss the point. I didn't say Tifa deserved a spot in over Vince or Yuna(who might actually be in, only SE knows), that segment was pointing out that there are fans that who like Tifa because she can fight really well, and for plenty of other reasons that aren't related to her boobs.

As for Vince deserving the spot, depends on who you are. One could easily say that since Vince got his own game he doesn't need anymore limelight. And considering the farce that is Dirge of Cerberus, why should Vincent get another chance? While I too would prefer him over Tifa, I can understand why Square would pass him over. 

Who are you to say who deserves a spot? Again, your just one person with an opinion like anyone else here. What criteria are you basing this off of? Vincent has more screentime over Tifa so he should get even more? Considering Vincent got an entire game dedicated to him I would think it's not a big deal if he get's the back seat on this one. But then, considering your incredible bais against things you don't like, I can't say I expect you to look at the subject objectively anyway.



Suigetsu said:


> Aside from the rest of your rant all I can say is, that if you are not a Tifa fan then you are doing a great job to look like one.



Again, way to completely miss the point. It's not that I'm defending Tifa through hell and high water, I'm questioning how convaluted your logic on the subject is because of your obvious bais against Tifa, and your ridiculous attempts to seemingly hide it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Now Explain how Kojima made Metal Gear Solid 4 and the rest of the series Sony Exclusive. He was one person and he wanted MGS series on PS3. Of course Metal Gear Solid Rising is said to be irrelevant to the MGS series containing story content that will be easily introduced to the new Xbox players. But Kojima did say that Metal Gear Solid 5 after Rising will be a Sony Exclusive. Its his choice of console and Tetsuya Nomura is like Kojima, thus I doubt Tetsuya Nomura would want a 360 version, but thats my saying.




MGS isn't a Sony exclusive series. It's been getting released on Sony consoles because in the PS1 era carts couldn't hold all the video or voice, in the PS2 era MGS2 came out on the XBOX and TS came out on the GC. I think MGS4 may be the first console exclusive in the series now that 3 is coming out on 3DS.

Its been everywhere on hand-helds.



Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I don't think the Japanese ps3 fans would forgive Nomura for fucking up their FF just because they want to make it multi platform for those 3 x360 users in Japan.



And they'd still buy it up by the millions. 

SMH @ some of the arguments in this thread. If anyone gave a shit about a consoles power "gimping" a game Dragon Quest 9 would have flopped horribly in Japan.


LOL@ Six-Axis in 2010.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2010)

Random Video of the Day:
*Male Version of Somnus Nemoris*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 7, 2010)

Well I have been reading through the Xbox community forums and I have to say this person named 'Dasgetto' has brilliant arguments against the people up for Multiplatform for Versus XIII. He apparently used to work for Squaresoft in a branching company called Digicube. Now he works for Kotaku Japan. The best thing about him is he physically met Tetsuya Nomura and a few people from the Versus team.

I will link the threads he made his convincing arguments in:

*1st Thread:* 
*2nd Thread:* 
*3rd Thread:* 
*4th Thread:* 

Enjoy reading his posts because I highly recommend reading them to those who want a PS3 exclusive on Versus ^-^


----------



## Fraust (Nov 7, 2010)

Holy crap, I can't even take part in this thread anymore. It's beyond pointless.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 7, 2010)

Well Things will speed up during conference week >.>


----------



## Deimos (Nov 10, 2010)

Aww I missed the Tifa debate!

*@Suigetsu:* I don't think anyone can argue that Tifa's looks don't play a major role in her popularity, but like Piekage pointed out, that's really not all there is to her. Whether you liked her character or not, she was still amazingly strong in the original game. I posted a video about that a long time ago . I think her inclusion in DdFF makes perfect sense. Sure, she might dress in a provocative fashion, but who cares? It's a video game. If you can have a sexy chick that can kick ass, why the hell not?

Wait.. why is that in the FFvXIII thread again? Anyway, the same argument can be made about many other video game characters. For instance, Stella's outfit in the DKS trailer is not as revealing as Tifa's, but it's equally appealing in my eyes.


----------



## mondayblues (Nov 11, 2010)

My first time in this thread and I came here for news...and here I was surprised that people are being hostile about the multiplatform possibilities.

And as another poster has already mentioned, yes these hostilities are laughable.

I'm probably older than most of you folks around here but have you seen Square Enix's recent financial statements?

*Square Enix reports 25% fall in sales*


Coupled with the worsening economic climate in the default gaming territories, those figures are bad.  The decision is clear for any management person...and so it should be as well the developers and planning team.  Either they bring down their company by holding on these exclusivity BS and actually fire people or they shallow their damn biases and make them multiplatform.  And I'm not just talking about XBOX 360 and PS3...I'm also talking about handheld games like the ones in the DS and PSP.  Extend them to all platforms such as the iPhone and we have something like a hit.

I'm not saying that FF13Versus should be put out on the Wii and sacrifice its graphics engine...but both PS3 and XBOX 360 have similar graphical qualities its only logical and practical to be available to both.  This also follows for DS and PSP titles that are exclusive.  Porting these applications across multiple handheld problems should not be that hard...if it is then consider it a development challenge rather as an obstacle!  And for the love of FF, please bring those games to the iPhone where they have a chance of getting a bigger market than the DS or the PSP.

And those that will say it won't be optimized...well let's face it since when was anything ever really optimized?  Besides a good developer will have to learn to change and adapt with the times.  

Stop coddling Square Enix biases!  Frankly, because SE has been coddled by its fans too much, they are unable to innovate as fast as other developers.  I love Final Fantasy games (6&7 being my favorite)...I adore Xenogears and the Mana Series.   I picked up FF13 for the PS3 and I was sorely disappointed.   Graphics was spectacular but I don't play graphics!  I play for good gameplay and a great story!  For me that's what RPGs are all about!  I'm interested in FF13 versus since it seems to have a better plot than FF13.   And if more people will play it and enjoy it...then perhaps there might be a resurgence of JRPGs and not the the default crap most Japanese companies are releasing!

I own both consoles but I do have a preference for the XBOX 360 simply because I also like FPS games like Halo and CoD.  (Uncharted 2 was great too!).  I also loved Lost Odyssey for the XBOX 360 (Damn...imagine if Hironobu Sakaguchi was still with SE...)  I prefer the PS3 for my general media playback and Uncharted (which is the greatest game the PS3 ever had!!! Sorry MGS4 you pale compared to Uncharted!)  Now if FF13Versus will be multiplatform and more people will get to enjoy the game so much the better!

We really have to get over these console war debates because its counter productive for gamers and developers.

Now I'm leaving this thread again...but I do hope next time I decide to visit the thread will be talking about the game rather than the stupid console war.




Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I don't think the Japanese ps3 fans would forgive Nomura for fucking up their FF just because they want to make it multi platform for those 3 x360 users in Japan.



This is the one thing I hate the most.  FF is not a game exclusive for Japanese gamers!  Please that time is long past!  I always felt that FF has a universal appeal and not cater to a single culture only.   Besides Japanese gamers are shrinking.  The future of the gaming market is outside Japan.  Who cares about those 3 XBOX 360 users in Japan what about the millions of them who reside outside Japan?



And for the record I'm not saying I'm buying the FF13Versus version of the XBOX 360.  I'm buying which version arrives first whether that's XBOX 360 or PS3.  Heck if it comes out on the PC first, then I'm buying it there!


----------



## sunlight (Dec 7, 2010)

personally i would like FFVersus13 to be ps3 exclusive just to hype others.
but it would be ok if it'll be available in multiplatform so that many people can enjoy the game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 7, 2010)

sunlight said:


> personally would i like FFVersus13 to be ps3 exclusive just to hype others.
> but it would be ok if it'll be available in multiplatform so that many people can enjoy the game.



Consider the uncomfortable feeling the director would have while hes developing on a console he wasnt planning on developing =S He might screw up in the process while making it due to the lack of enthusiasm =S But who knows


----------



## sunlight (Dec 7, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Consider the uncomfortable feeling the director would have while hes developing on a console he wasnt planning on developing =S He might screw up in the process while making it due to the lack of enthusiasm =S But who knows



i can understand your pain buddy. if it degrades the quality of game then i want it to be ps3 exclusive.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyways, Lets get this thread back on track. Jump Festa is a week away (I think) And Square Enix has one unannounced game sitting in one of their booths. Its probably not Versus since that is saved for FNC Conference, but what kind of genre do you think it is going to be? 
Source:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

New Tabata Update​
*"Yes, it's another "brief" update on Final Fantasy Agito XIII. But at least this one doesn't come from Twitter!

Famitsu has a lengthy interview with The 3rd Birthday staff this week. Included in that staff is Hajime Tabata, who happens to be directing both The 3rd Birthday and Agito. The magazine asked Tabata for a progress update on the Final Fantasy XIII sister project.

"I occasionally provide progress updates at The 3rd Birthday Twitter, but development is progressing well," said Tabata.

He added, "it's becoming an intense experience where you do gun shooting with fire." It sounds like Tabata is hinting at some heavy duty action elements for the combat system!

On the topic of multiplayer, Tabata said, "Agito XIII will not have the standard multiplayer style of everyone gathering together to play. It will be a multiplayer system unique to this game."

Famitsu says that further details on Agito will be gradually released starting with the January Fabula Nova Crystallis conference. Versus XIII is also scheduled to get its full reveal at this event."*

*Source: *

I think the last sentence should keep us hyped.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 8, 2010)

My hands dont wanna wait.


----------



## wjones83 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Looking for an understanding to the opposition*

Look, lets just get this out in the open, because I'm kind of curious at this point.  *I want to know why people want Versus XIII to remain exclusive? and why they're so uptight about whether or not it goes multi?*

I can't speak for everyone nor do I intend to, however I feel as though Versus XIII should remain exclusive even if only in a limited capacity because it's an attempt for SQUAREENIX to save face and show some favor to their "most loyal fans".  To clarify what I mean by this statement, I'm talking about all of those early adopters of the PS3 because literally from like '05 up until the end of '09 (probably longer) SQUARE had been adamant about the FABULA NOVA CRYSTALLUS series being SONY Exclusive.  Meaning if you don't have a PS3 your SOL.  

Now I'm not particulary talking about me because I was going to buy a PS3 regardless -and I didn't buy mine til last year - but I'm sure this made up a lot of peoples minds for them as far as which next-gen console they were buying in advance (if you were a FF fan).  So to have SQUARE say 2 years into the PS3's life "oh yeah! were making XIII multi " was guaranteed to piss off an entire console base, and seeing the prospect of it happening again with Versus XIII is about to piss off even more people, incite yet more 360 Trolls, and keep the fires of the console wars burning.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 8, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Anyways, Lets get this thread back on track. Jump Festa is a week away (I think) And Square Enix has one unannounced game sitting in one of their booths. Its probably not Versus since that is saved for FNC Conference, but what kind of genre do you think it is going to be?
> Source:



I'll tell you what the game wont be; Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

wjones83 said:


> Look, lets just get this out in the open, because I'm kind of curious at this point.  *I want to know why people want Versus XIII to remain exclusive? and why they're so uptight about whether or not it goes multi?*
> 
> I can't speak for everyone nor do I intend to, however I feel as though Versus XIII should remain exclusive even if only in a limited capacity because it's an attempt for SQUAREENIX to save face and show some favor to their "most loyal fans".  To clarify what I mean by this statement, I'm talking about all of those early adopters of the PS3 because literally from like '05 up until the end of '09 (probably longer) SQUARE had been adamant about the FABULA NOVA CRYSTALLUS series being SONY Exclusive.  Meaning if you don't have a PS3 your SOL.
> 
> Now I'm not particulary talking about me because I was going to buy a PS3 regardless -and I didn't buy mine til last year - but I'm sure this made up a lot of peoples minds for them as far as which next-gen console they were buying in advance (if you were a FF fan).  So to have SQUARE say 2 years into the PS3's life "oh yeah! were making XIII multi " was guaranteed to piss off an entire console base, and seeing the prospect of it happening again with Versus XIII is about to piss off even more people, incite yet more 360 Trolls, and keep the fires of the console wars burning.


Well I can say that Versus XIII is being developed by Nomura who created masterpieces such as Kingdom Hearts or Parasite Eve. Hes putting his heart and soul into making this game focusing on the full capacity of one console which is the PS3. As I have said earlier, it might turn out not what he wanted if he was forced to make it multiplatform due to the lack of enthusiasm he will feel while developing it on the 360 too. Its just my guess based upon how Tetsuya Nomura would feel but I agree with your statement too its just that Versus XIII is going to be a whole new take on of the Final Fantasy Series where Nomura is focusing it on developing on the PS3. Ok can we please stop talking about which console it would be on than the game itself? Anyways lets get a topic down. *What do you guys think Noctis's friend's weapons are going to be?*

Shotty -> Obviously Shotgun
ScarFace -> His fists
Glasses -> A extendable rod

Your thoughts?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, the *director*'s efforts will go to waste if the *technical* capabilities of the system are limited.

Do you even understand what you're writing? You're basically saying if the game can't look as nice as possible, the story is going to lack because of it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Yes, the *director*'s efforts will go to waste if the *technical* capabilities of the system are limited.
> 
> Do you even understand what you're writing? You're basically saying if the game can't look as nice as possible, the story is going to lack because of it.



Im not saying that at all, im saying he possibly won't be enthusiastic about it as much as developing it on the PS3.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure if he's such a god among developers he'd be making the game for the sake of the fans not in terms of keeping it exclusive but in terms of making it good.

If a fan can't accept a good game, possibly a masterpiece, because it's not exclusive, they're not a fan. Plain and simple.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> No, I'm pretty sure if he's such a god among developers he'd be making the game for the sake of the fans not in terms of keeping it exclusive but in terms of making it good.
> 
> If a fan can't accept a good game, possibly a masterpiece, because it's not exclusive, they're not a fan. Plain and simple.



Well one of his employees did say he is more comfortable by focusing on one console per game he makes. But idk, I can see what your saying with your point but I also consider my point too.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2010)

All games are made by focusing primarly on one console. When they put it on another console they just port it, which is a relatively simple process.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

New Square Enix Update​*"The Fabula Nova Crystallis Conference is no more. Square Enix has changed the event's name to "Square Enix 1st Production Department Premier."

Going along with the name change, Square Enix opened an information page for the event with some preliminary details.

The 1st Production Department Premier event will be held on January 18 at the Toho Cinemas theater in Roppongi Hills (not the originally announced 1/11). This is one of Square Enix's favorite premier spots. Final Fantasy XII and Final Fantasy VII Advent Children were both shown here first.

The event, as the name change would suggest, will see new information on games from Square Enix's entire 1st Production Department. The event page does not have a final list of titles, but producer Tetsuya Nomura said in past interviews to expect updates on the Fabula Nova Crystallis games like Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Agito XIII along with new details on Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy.

The event will be held twice through the day. The first showing will run from 18:00 to 19:30. The second showing will run from 20:00 to 21:30.

The reason for the two showings is that fans are being invited to attend. Details on how to get your name down for admission will be announced through the Square Enix Members site shortly."*

*Source:* 

Damnit Square >.> At least its open to the public now and showing Versus at a World Premiere place =D


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

This is going to be a great PS3 exclusive......thats right 360 fan boys.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Wolfen Blitzer said:


> This is going to be a great PS3 exclusive......thats right 360 fan boys.....



ME2 was exclusive too


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ME2 was exclusive too



There going to World Premiere Versus XIII, and last time we saw footage of Versus was the gameplay footage which was on PS3 Hardware, and I just think its least likely there will be a 360 version but there is always a possibility.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

OH SHIT! Burn.

EDIT: To Zen-aku's post of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Was the thing from Kotaku posted?

I still don't see what would stop them form porting it after its released


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 13, 2010)

if the company is in need of some money they might wanna look into 360....unless FF13 sales on 360 beg to differ. any1 got a link?

its like the Jrpg market hasnt been getting much love overall. I'm down for sticking to one system. but itd be a the final push in forcing me to get a PS3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I still think it is least likely because they are going to show off a World Premiere trailer at a Japan Conference.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I still think it is least likely because they are going to show off a World Premiere trailer at a Japan Conference.



Explain the reasoning there please....


they had a ton of ff13 trailers before it was anounced


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Explain the reasoning there please....
> 
> 
> they had a ton of ff13 trailers before it was anounced



Final Fantasy XIII World Premiere trailer was at a US Conference, and thats the difference.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Final Fantasy XIII World Premiere trailer was at a US Conference, and thats the difference.



i am still not following


i dont think the world premier trailer is gonna be 360 announcement or any thing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i am still not following
> 
> 
> i dont think the world premier trailer is gonna be 360 announcement or any thing



Final Fantasy XIII was announced multiplatform at a US conference because Microsoft was also attending the event, where most games announced at a Japan Conference when showing a World Premiere trailer is most likely what the company say it is on. I just dont see this game going on the 360 =/ Versus XIII is going to have a World Premiere trailer on January 18 and it is most likely going to be a reaffirmation of a PS3 Exclusive as most Japanese companies do.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

God damn right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Even if they reaffirm it that doesn't really mean it wont happen at a latter date

you know how many times the ME forums were told "no were still Exclusive to the 360"

it just doesn't make sens to me Considering Squares last 2 years of direction, for it to never ever happen


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

True, Square Enix has'nt been reliable for awhile.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Even if they reaffirm it that doesn't really mean it wont happen at a latter date
> 
> you know how many times the ME forums were told "no were still Exclusive to the 360"
> 
> it just doesn't make sens to me Considering Squares last 2 years of direction, for it to never ever happen



You should expect a different direction because Nomura is the one making the game. He feels uncomfortable developing games on multiple platforms because he wants to make the best game out of one platform fullest potentials. Why do you think all his games stayed console exclusive?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You should expect a different direction because Nomura is the one making the game. He feels uncomfortable developing games on multiple platforms because he wants to make the best game out of one platform fullest potentials. Why do you think all his games stayed console exclusive?



O hi know about the Nomura situation but as soon as the game is done its not in his hands any more

I think i ve made the comparison before but ill make it again, Itagaki Didn't Want Ninja Gaiden on the PS3 for the same reasons

and yet...


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Exactly, unreliable sources of information. Just because they say something, you can't go and believe it, things change like that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> O hi know about the Nomura situation but as soon as the game is done its not in his hands any more
> 
> I think i ve made the comparison before but ill make it again, Itagaki Didn't Want Ninja Gaiden on the PS3 for the same reasons
> 
> and yet...



Hmm Thats Ninja Gaiden =/ Can you give me a example of Nomura's games that he developed that had the same situation? (It doesn't have to be PS3 game)


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

It doesnt matter....just cause its Nomura, did you even listen? he doesn't have a say what platform it goes on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

What Wolfen said


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Wolfen Blitzer said:


> It doesnt matter....just cause its Nomura, did you even listen? he doesn't have a say what platform it goes on.



Hmmm I can say he had a say about which platforms Kingdom Hearts went on, maybe Third Birthday? What about the World Ends with you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm I can say he had a say about which platforms Kingdom Hearts went on, maybe Third Birthday? What about the World Ends with you?



there was one for every hand held system thogh [still a weird decision if u ask me]

but aside from that those games dont really equal a "FF13 Versus"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> there was one for every hand held system thogh [still a weird decision if u ask me]
> 
> but aside from that those games dont really equal a "FF13 Versus"



Kingdom Hearts 1 + 2 were console exclusives under his word, He has never lied to his fans about any second thoughts about his games going on which console. If he says Versus XIII is a PS3 Exclusive, then its a PS3 Exclusive. Hes trying to make the best out of Versus because he is exploiting the full potential of the PS3. As I said he is more comfortable working with one platform than several.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Kingdom Hearts 1 + 2 were console exclusives under his word, He has never lied to his fans about any second thoughts about his games going on which console. If he says Versus XIII is a PS3 Exclusive, then its a PS3 Exclusive. Hes trying to make the best out of Versus because he is exploiting the full potential of the PS3. As I said he is more comfortable working with one platform than several.



dood i am not saying hes lying or disagreeing with  you

i am talking about once the game is done, if square wants to port it they can and  will, and Nomura probably wont even be involved with that process if they do

Also when KH came out Sony and Square Were still BFF's and the  very thought  of a Square game on any thing but a play station was laughable, things have changed


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> dood i am not saying hes lying or disagreeing with  you
> 
> i am talking about once the game is done, if square wants to port it they can and  will, and Nomura probably wont even be involved with that process if they do
> 
> Also when KH came out Sony and Square Were still BFF's and the  very thought  of a Square game on any thing but a play station was laughable, things have changed



Thats if that do decide to do it. Nomura has yet to lie to us and I dont think he will go back on his word =/


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2010)

Versus will now be a 18+ game in Japan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Thats if that do decide to do it. Nomura has yet to lie to us and I dont think he will go back on his word =/



it wouldn't be lying i would be a decision out of his control


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If he says Versus XIII is a PS3 Exclusive, then its a PS3 Exclusive.


No, he doesn't run Square or Square-Enix.



> Hes trying to make the best out of Versus because he is exploiting the full potential of the PS3. As I said he is more comfortable working with one platform than several.



You realize he's directing it right? Stop specifying Nomura when you mention the potential of the PS3, he has nothing to do with the technical aspects of the game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it wouldn't be lying i would be a decision out of his control



I still think it will be least likely on the 360 since they are going to show a World Premiere trailer of Versus XIII in a Japan Conference =/


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I still think it will be least likely on the 360 since they are going to show a World Premiere trailer of Versus XIII in a Japan Conference =/



see and i just dont see the reasoning for believing that

a trailer they show now wont change a decision they make  6 months from now


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

"Wrote the Versus XIII director at The 3rd Birthday Twitter: *"Multiplatform is when you start development on a game with the assumption of optimizing for multiple platforms. Porting is something that's done after you've developed a game specifically for a particular platforms. The debate over porting is decided by the management based off the current market and the costs. All I can say right now as a developer is that Versus is being developed specifically for the PlayStation 3."*

Source: 

The least you would get is a Port but it probably isnt likely =/


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> "Wrote the Versus XIII director at The 3rd Birthday Twitter: *"Multiplatform is when you start development on a game with the assumption of optimizing for multiple platforms. Porting is something that's done after you've developed a game specifically for a particular platforms. The debate over porting is decided by the management based off the current market and the costs. All I can say right now as a developer is that Versus is being developed specifically for the PlayStation 3."*
> 
> Source:
> 
> The least you would get is a Port but it probably isnt likely =/



i never thought wed get any thing But a port dood

as for the likeliness, i think theirs a decent shot with  how square has operated in the last 2 years, and the current gaming industry in general

Plus with what happen with 13, and 14 i think square would be quick to pull a move like this for financial reasons


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> "Wrote the Versus XIII director at The 3rd Birthday Twitter: *"Multiplatform is when you start development on a game with the assumption of optimizing for multiple platforms. Porting is something that's done after you've developed a game specifically for a particular platforms. The debate over porting is decided by the management based off the current market and the costs. All I can say right now as a developer is that Versus is being developed specifically for the PlayStation 3."*
> 
> Source:
> 
> The least you would get is a Port but it probably isnt likely =/


I think you mean the most. And that's what FFXIII was so... what's your point?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm Lets see on January 18th on their World Premiere Trailer.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

. Omg, what's the point of this thread anymore?

So anyway, if this game is everything I hope it to be, I'll be getting stuff tatted on my left arm to go along with the "There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so" I already have.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't get your hopes up keep your expectations at a even level

or square will just disappoint you again...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't get your hopes up keep your expectations at a even level
> 
> or square will just disappoint you again...



I dont care about Square Enix, I care about Nomura's art.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I dont care about Square Enix, I care about Nomura's art.



Birth by sleep sucked too so i stand by my statment


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Birth by sleep sucked too so i stand by my statment



Hmm maybe, maybe not, Other's have their opinions =/ Im a future game developer and Im following Nomura-sans steps. I learned that games should be created for Art for fans, not the financial aspect,


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2010)

Honestly, this game like Assassin's Creed and Kingdom Hearts, simply can't disappoint me. It could be absolute shit, but if I can run around as Noctis and use a beautiful weapon and hear some nice music then it's a 10 in my book. I differentiate between my absolute favorite games and the games I consider the greatest or best made.

So I'm hyped as hell. 

EDIT: I'm also going to be a future game developer. But, if you're already planning to make games for one system specifically like you're so strongly defending for you better become the head of the company before you get fired for being arrogant.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Optimism has burned me before,


but I hope your not disappointed Fraust, i really am


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2010)

Eh, my hype isn't as bad as it can be considering I don't actually look at new info released. I mean I've seen everything up until now, but seriously it isn't anything. Once next semester starts I ban myself from this topic until I've beaten the game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm totally in love with FFXIII right now. It made me want to play more FF games, so Nomura-san needs to hurry his ass up with Versus man, cause I do not feel like playing FFV again....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I'm also going to be a future game developer. But, if you're already planning to make games for one system specifically like you're so strongly defending for you better become the head of the company before you get fired for being arrogant.




*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



Hmm =/ Im already in charge of developing a JRPG with the game dev company im in at the moment. Im making this game for the PS3 (Yes the PS3). And the game is well on its way because I have something in the game thats completely original and invented by me and fellow teammates. But anywho I don't plan on strongly defending the PS3, I strongly plan on creating art rather than thinking about the profit itself where I plan to focus on _one console_ for each game I make.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 15, 2010)

Which game would that be?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't say =/ But in time, I will release a teaser trailer for "said" game. To be honest, its just called "Beta Project" for now, Titles come in later =S.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2010)

NEW VERSUS UPDATE​
*"Tetsuya Nomura has shared a few details with Dengeki on the upcoming "Square Enix 1st Production Department Premier" event (formerly the "Fabula Nova Crystallis Conference").

The event was originally scheduled for January 11, but was pushed back to January 18. The reason for this was due to timing related to magazine publishing.

While the event was originally announced as being mostly a press event, it has instead shifted to being a "premium event" for fans. The focus will be not on demos but on video footage.

Developers of the various games will appear at the event.

Versus will, as expected, be shown at the event. We'll get to hear main character Noctis speak for the first time. In addition, we'll get to see plenty of actual footage from the game, although this is apparently before the game's visuals have been given a quality boost."*

*Source:*

OMG IM SO HYPED >.< Noctis will actually talk =D AND BETTER VIEW OF GAMEPLAY!!!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweet. That's some killer news. I gotta get me a PS3 pronto just for this XD.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 20, 2010)

Marry me Noctis !
Your voice will probaly make me faint


----------



## Huntress (Dec 21, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Marry me Noctis !
> Your voice will probaly make me faint



his looks will already do that /swoons


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmmm Noctis >>> Sasuke


----------



## Huntress (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm Noctis >>> Sasuke



well duh lol. noctis is 3d, he looks as real as u can get basically, whereas sasuke does not look real or 3d at all


----------



## neocurry (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm Noctis >>> Sasuke


Noctis isnt gay


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2010)

Rep for the new member.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

*@PaperAngel:*Tell Mael that


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

It may just be me, but Versus is becoming a joke to me, of equal standing to Duke Nukem Forever. Seriously, they actually think I give a shit about the Japanese voice over for Noctis? Only Square Enix can get a fanbase all hyped up over fucking voice overs. They need to like seriously show some damn gameplay or announce a fucking release date. How the hell is it that Bioware can make TWO Mass Effect games, Dragon Age Origins, a port of Mass Effect 2, AND work on Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 and announce a release date for them in the amount of time it takes to MAKE this one game and release info on it.

I want to get hyped about this game....I really do, but Square is trolling me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> It may just be me, but Versus is becoming a joke to me, of equal standing to Duke Nukem Forever. Seriously, they actually think I give a shit about the Japanese voice over for Noctis? Only Square Enix can get a fanbase all hyped up over fucking voice overs. They need to like seriously show some damn gameplay or announce a fucking release date. How the hell is it that Bioware can make TWO Mass Effect games, Dragon Age Origins, a port of Mass Effect 2, AND work on Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 and announce a release date for them in the amount of time it takes to MAKE this one game and release info on it.
> 
> I want to get hyped about this game....I really do, but Square is trolling me.



Calm down man, Tetsuya Nomura is taking his time to create a masterpiece, something FFXIII failed to do =/ Im willing to wait for another 5 years because I understand Tetsuya Nomura's intentions. You see im dedicated to becoming a game developer just like him ^-^ Hes taking this game step by step and treating this game just like his own child. I believe this game will be a revolutionary game due to the high amount of care the director is feeling for it.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> It may just be me, but Versus is becoming a joke to me, of equal standing to Duke Nukem Forever. Seriously, they actually think I give a shit about the Japanese voice over for Noctis? Only Square Enix can get a fanbase all hyped up over fucking voice overs. They need to like seriously show some damn gameplay or announce a fucking release date. How the hell is it that Bioware can make TWO Mass Effect games, Dragon Age Origins, a port of Mass Effect 2, AND work on Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 and announce a release date for them in the amount of time it takes to MAKE this one game and release info on it.
> 
> I want to get hyped about this game....I really do, but Square is trolling me.


 It sounds hilarious when you put it like that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Calm down man, Tetsuya Nomura is taking his time to create a masterpiece, something FFXIII failed to do =/ Im willing to wait for another 5 years because I understand Tetsuya Nomura's intentions. You see im dedicated to becoming a game developer just like him ^-^ Hes taking this game step by step and treating this game just like his own child. I believe this game will be a revolutionary game due to the high amount of care the director is feeling for it.


Dont get me wrong, I like Tetsuya Nomura, and I tend to love the games he make, but seriously....I need me another FF game. I've beaten FFXIII and loved it two times over already. I hope this game succeed, but my hype for this game has been waning alot lately. Its hard being a hardcore console JRPG fan nowadays and I find myself playing WRPGs more only because there are more of them. If Square release Versus to some success, Japanese devs would probably want to localize some of their console JRPGs here and make more for consoles, cause I cant RPG on handhelds.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

The project was announce since 2003 right?
So like 8 years ( 9 years) development . So I want to look forward to this game
because the time it took


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

Tetsuya Nomura is one of the reasons I want to be a game developer, because of how much he cares for his fanbase, and as his fans we need to understand he is doing all he can to put as much detail and art into creating this game no matter how long it takes, its our job to be patient regardless of the situation.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Tetsuya Nomura is one of the reasons I want to be a game developer, because of how much he cares for his fanbase, and as his fans we need to understand he is doing all he can to put as much detail and art into creating this game no matter how long it takes, its our job to be patient regardless of the situation.




  if fanbase   you mean japanese fanbase.

Tetsuya Nomura is a trash , all designs for main characters/characters follow a pattern of emo,kiddie, or girly men.

And notice how this character likes to wear all black and is shy and no emotions.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> if fanbase   you mean japanese fanbase.
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura is a trash , all designs for main characters/characters follow a pattern of emo,kiddie, or girly men.
> 
> And notice how this character likes to wear all black and is shy and no emotions.



I like Tetsuya Nomura's style. Its different, but it appeals to me in a certain way. I found most of Tetsuya Nomura's games to be great...which is what pissing me off about Versus. About time he release Versus, no one will give a shit about it, and you'll have Uncharted 7 and Heavy Rain 3 by then.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> if fanbase   you mean japanese fanbase.
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura is a trash , all designs for main characters/characters follow a pattern of emo,kiddie, or girly men.
> 
> And notice how this character likes to wear all black and is shy and no emotions.




Super Smash fans shouldn't even comment , when they take other characters and have a brawl.  Let long dissing someone like Nomura.  This is final fantasy 
, your in the wrong thread. When you don't even know the apsects of the games.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 21, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Super Smash fans shouldn't even comment , when they take other characters and have a brawl.  Let long dissing someone like Nomura.  This is final fantasy
> , your in the wrong thread. When you don't even know the apsects of the games.




  don't know what u talking about madam(going by yo pic), I've played most final fantasy games and made purchases. I can say whatever I want about that crappy jap dude. When he does a good job, he will get my praise and I don't see that happening anytime soon.And why u gotta bring brawl into this miss , I don't every play it.:amazed


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't see what's your point.
He's crap because? Those reason above is just your social prejudice. Nothing to do with the game


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 21, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I don't see what's your point.
> He's crap because? Those reason above is just your social prejudice. Nothing to do with the game



Cause he can't create any interesting characters and gets too much praise for it. character in versus is the overly done emo type with hacked powers.And this isn't the first of many of his work.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> Cause he can't create any interesting characters and gets too much praise for it. character in versus is the overly done emo type with hacked powers.And this isn't the first of many of his work.



You can say what you think =/ But I won't change my opinion about him since I respect him for creating games for the artistic aspect rather than wanting profit off it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol first time I ever heard
Emo type and hack power. In this thread 

Ok than what do you want
some hunk with no power?


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry but Nomura IS trash
As a character designer he fails to create something interesting, he always give em chains and belts and no personality whatsoever, when he tries he end up creating some abominations such as Snow, Hope and Vanille


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 21, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Lol first time I ever heard
> Emo type and hack power. In this thread
> 
> Ok than what do you want
> some hunk with no power?



Thats better than what I'm seeing now.

The versus character has shown hacked abilities in trailer and how will game explain it , they won't.

And when it comes to gameplay you don't even get said abilities.

My main point is series would be alot better if they find another person thats not nomura would give series breath of fresh air and make sure dude never touches another game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2010)

snow, vanille and co where just designs that where comissioned to him. He had no part in the game development. Besides I dont hear you complaining on akira toriyama, he has a very limited design sheet, everyone has the face of gokuk, trunks or gohan And the girls either look like bulma or no.18.

Nomura designs that way because his fans Like it, its his style. Also Noctis wont have an emmo attitude which was a statement. The emmones was done because they didnt want their character to contradict with the players which was a mistake.

Cloud is a traumatized guy that is used as a n avatar by fans precisely cause he lacks personality and Squall is an anti social emmo. He said this this pretty much.


----------



## Reksveks (Dec 21, 2010)

He ain't trash, but he ain't as good as Amano or even Itahana although he only did one main FF. His style is a dark sombre one and although you might not like, whilst he is working at Square Enix he should stick to it and hope that story writers or whoever writes the dialogues try to break up the negativity with humour. 

He still has designed though my most memorable FF game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Shrimp said:


> Sorry but Nomura IS trash
> As a character designer he fails to create something interesting, he always give em chains and belts and no personality whatsoever, when he tries he end up creating some abominations such as Snow, Hope and Vanille


Ok, wtf is wrong with Snow and Vanille? (ok I hate Hope though)

And the chains and belts is his thing. I like it, his other fans like it, HE seems to like it. Its no different than Epic making overly muscle-bounded He-mans with guns for Gears of Wars and Unreal Tournament. Let the man make what he likes. And not all of his characters are chains and belt wearing emo people that seems to be the common perception of his characters. Aya Brea did not have belts and chains, nor did many of FFVIIs or FFVIII's characters, whom I think Nomura designed the characters for as well.

That said, Lulu is awesome and is definitely not devoid of personality. I'm not sure if Nomura designed her but Lulu and Paine are one of my favorite female FF characters besides Yuna and Rikku.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 21, 2010)

His characters are often very similar in personality and shit, but thats because that shit sells.
Look how popular they are.
Sure, somebody like noctis is not going to be to everyones taste, but to the majority of people, he will appeal.
Why? Look at his design - he is graceful, elegant, mysterious. He is not over the top, yet not ruggedly bare, his body is not weak but hes not looking like some steriod abuser either. Look at his personality, alot of guys can identify with his shyness and acting "cold" to disguise it.
Guys like him because he represents an idealised version of themselves; handsome, powerful, graceful yet vunrable too.
Its that retarded saying, guys want to be him, girls want to be with him.
Dont forget the female fanbase, you want characters that they can find appealing too.
Final Fantasy lets users pretend that they are flawless graceful people, who have interesting and prestigious backgrounds, something that most people feel they cannot ever have in real life.

So although Nomura's characters are similar, buisness-wise Nomura is excellent because he has cashed in on a perfect setup basically. People will always love Final Fantasy as long as it remains their ultimate fantasy.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis may be the coolest looking male character he designed since Squall and Cloud. Normally, I love all his female characters, but his males have been hit or miss for me.

Which is what pissing me off with Square...Versus looks awesome, and I highly doubt it would be released until 2012 or maybe 13. This shit was announced when I was in high school man! I'm almost 21 years old now!


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

I was like 10. This must be the longest development.
Noctis seems cool. 

Fighting against his Girl . The Last of his own Kind . 
Fantasy into Reality. This should be a great game.

All I care about is

Story Plot
Battle system( Weapons/Levels/Stradgegy/)
Main Character (Noctis very likeable)
Boss Fights ( pls need some challenging ones,or good desigsn)
(I don't want giant behemoths or over grown elephant)

I think we are allow to move in battle. To dodge or shield , within a parmeter


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis is gonna be boss. He may be shy, but he's supposed to act "cool" to cover it up.

And they do explain where he got his so called "hack" powers... they pretty much explain it in the trailer. Both he and Stella get it from the light in the sky or whatever. I'm sure they'll go more in-depth.

I never understood the point of hating on the game, it's not gonna make people not buy it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I never understood the point of hating on the game, it's not gonna make people not buy it.


Whos hating on it? I WANT to buy it, but Square dont want me to buy it, cause theres no fucking release dates and its been over 6+ years now.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait till January 18, there shedding light on the game and taking it out of the shadows.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait till January 18, there shedding light on the game and taking it out of the shadows.



Hopefully they can release this shit early 2012 or something.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol, no the people trashing on Tetsuya and the games he worked on.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 21, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Noctis is gonna be boss. He may be shy, but he's supposed to act "cool" to cover it up.
> 
> And they do explain where he got his so called "hack" powers... they pretty much explain it in the trailer. Both he and Stella get it from the light in the sky or whatever. I'm sure they'll go more in-depth.
> 
> I never understood the point of hating on the game, it's not gonna make people not buy it.




But the character is emo type of shy and trys to act cool and people think that equals to being cool. 

And isn't that being fake and a person should overcome shyness not cover it up.

I don't know what people see in these so called dark type characters and as a paying customer of final fantasy games , I can talk about Nomura being awful all day if I feel like it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 21, 2010)

Then why even bother posting in this thread? If you want to share you opinion about this game or the creator do it in the appropriate thread....


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool people doesn't let people read them easily
Shy people don't kill so relentlessly and sitting on a throne
Shy people won't be fighting his girl
Dark side is scary,dangerous, exciting.

Go ahead and talk about Nomura. Surely he doesn't care.
You have thoundsands of fans. Surely you have couple of haters.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2010)

Talking about shy.
Like as if you don't hide times when your shy( hello be realistic)
Been shy is a emotion. (make him realistic)


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Truth be told, if a fan of Square games dont like Tetsuya Nomura...then they will be dissapointed to know that . He is to Square what Todd Howard is to Bethesda...a fucking big noise mayn.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> But the character is emo type of shy and trys to act cool and people think that equals to being cool.
> 
> And isn't that being fake and a person should overcome shyness not cover it up.


You seem to be legally retarded, sir. Do you even know what emo really is? Noctis is far from emo. Just because he doesn't look like he's a talkative dude doesn't make him emo. Just because his clothes are dark doesn't mean he's emo. He doesn't 'try' to act cool... he wouldn't have friends and a girl interest if he was only trying to act cool because people don't like that. I'm pretty sure a part of the game IS him overcoming that shyness and opening up to his friends and Stella.

I like to be a loner now and then. Shit, I'm a more productive person when I can sit alone (in the dark preferably) with music and whatever I'm doing. If I'm angry at something, I work even more efficiently. But, I love life, enjoy life, and get over my shyness when I have to. (yes, I like Noctis because I can relate to his character). So yeah, not emo.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 21, 2010)

Fraust said:


> You seem to be legally retarded, sir. Do you even know what emo really is? Noctis is far from emo. Just because he doesn't look like he's a talkative dude doesn't make him emo. Just because his clothes are dark doesn't mean he's emo. He doesn't 'try' to act cool... he wouldn't have friends and a girl interest if he was only trying to act cool because people don't like that. I'm pretty sure a part of the game IS him overcoming that shyness and opening up to his friends and Stella.
> 
> I like to be a loner now and then. Shit, I'm a more productive person when I can sit alone (in the dark preferably) with music and whatever I'm doing. If I'm angry at something, I work even more efficiently. But, I love life, enjoy life, and get over my shyness when I have to. (yes, I like Noctis because I can relate to his character). So yeah, not emo.



  A person can be considered cool and have love interest  but they are really not and are just passing themselves off as it and people hang with them in hope to be as cool.

Character is the overly done dark character  which past final fantasys have alot of. And if he is not emo , why does he look like he has problems and depressed.

He sure ain't smiling at all from what is currently seen , all that is seen is dude who is void of emotions.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2010)

Void of emotions does not equal emo. And not smiling does not mean void of emotions. Do you even go outside? Holy shit, I'm pretty sure 90% of people don't just walk around smiling for no reason. Some do, I'm sure, but most don't. We haven't exactly seen a scene with him actually talking to people. We saw him fight and kill ( a lot ), sit in his throne waiting to fight and kill, we saw what looked like him and his friends being chased or rushing from somewhere ( probably not a happy time ), we saw them look at a building where the mafia may be?, and we saw him confront the girl in two different context at a party he wasn't feeling and in a fighting stance. I don't think he has too much to smile about...

If you want to play a game where the main character is super excited and hyped to do what he does, play Devil May Cry 3.

Let's go back to other main characters.

Cloud - not emo. Very talkative, cocky... but I'm pretty sure if you found out your memories are actually the life of your best friend who got killed in front of you while you were practically brain dead and your hero turned into the world's greatest threat and you're forced to kill him and another one of your best friends and someone you were starting to love gets killed by said ex-hero you'd get a little depressed too... AND he wasn't even all that sad until he was hospitalized until Tifa snapped him out of it.

Squall - He's like Dante. He's cocky, but cool. Just because he's quite and thinks to himself doesn't mean he's emo. I don't understand how that makes sense. Is he dark because he thinks to himself? Wtf? He fucking fights the woman who raised him and his friends, and didn't even remember her until later in the game. His memories were dormant. He's allowed to keep to himself, his past was fucked up.

Zidane - if you say he's emo you're a fucktard.

Tidus - See Zidane.

Lightning - Not emo. Quite strong, fighting for her sister, though a little bitchy at first. Then the revelation scene with Hope and it's all good.

I'm not going to go into non-main protagonists.


----------



## DanE (Dec 22, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> But the character is emo type of shy and trys to act cool and people think that equals to being cool.
> 
> And isn't that being fake and a person should overcome shyness not cover it up.
> 
> I don't know what people see in these so called dark type characters and as a paying customer of final fantasy games , I can talk about Nomura being awful all day if I feel like it.



Thats only how the character is presented in the trailers, Lighting seem that way also but in the actual game she was different, this guy probably has a good personality maybe from Zack's Predecessor or Master in Crisis Core


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Void of emotions does not equal emo. And not smiling does not mean void of emotions. Do you even go outside? Holy shit, I'm pretty sure 90% of people don't just walk around smiling for no reason. Some do, I'm sure, but most don't. We haven't exactly seen a scene with him actually talking to people. We saw him fight and kill ( a lot ), sit in his throne waiting to fight and kill, we saw what looked like him and his friends being chased or rushing from somewhere ( probably not a happy time ), we saw them look at a building where the mafia may be?, and we saw him confront the girl in two different context at a party he wasn't feeling and in a fighting stance. I don't think he has too much to smile about...
> 
> If you want to play a game where the main character is super excited and hyped to do what he does, play Devil May Cry 3.
> 
> ...



What you see as cool and what I see is cool is two different things.

I am looking for sometime unique that matches my vision of a game that will never see light as currently the way things are going.

But it seems everyone likes the bland generic dark type , i guess its just them.

Noctis is emo as I see him now and my opinion may change but not likely and alot of characters fit the word with some you mentioned.

And I bet this game is going be the final fantasy forever that peeps won't see thanks to nomura and isn't he dude that makes kingdom hearts , if he wastes his time on this won't that series never get its ending due to that being a big game itself.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 22, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Thats only how the character is presented in the trailers, Lighting seem that way also but in the actual game she was different, this guy probably has a good personality maybe from Zack's Predecessor or Master in Crisis Core



Lightning didn't give off any vibe and it wasn't till I played the game I learned about her and i could tell she was going to be someone who could show emotions.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:
			
		

> Character is the overly done dark character which past final fantasys have alot of. And if he is not emo , why does he look like he has problems and depressed.
> 
> He sure ain't smiling at all from what is currently seen , all that is seen is dude who is void of emotions.





			
				smashbroforlife said:
			
		

> Noctis is emo as I see him now and my opinion may change but not likely and alot of characters fit the word with some you mentioned.



I know there's probably more of these comments hidden somewhere in this thread, but..... LAWL your basing your opinion from what? 2 trailers?! You nor anybody else in the Final Fantasy fanbase know nothing about Noctis or the background of characters from this videogame. And dissing Nomura's style is stupid. Not all of his characters are in black (or emo in this case). Look at Sora... or Fraust's list. 

I might not have played every Final Fantasy game, but I know for sure not *EVERY* person whether they would be the main or side characters are "overly dark".  Whatever, I guess. Versus might be a dark game, but nobody knows that for sure. If it is; then I'm pretty positive it'll be the first for the series.



			
				smashbroforlife said:
			
		

> I am looking for sometime unique that matches my vision of a game that will never see light as currently the way things are going.



and what is that exactly? If you hate these games so much or think they're not your style then why are you buying them?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2010)

Noctis emo? come on that's the typical Nomura style also we don't know too much about his personality, damn trends ruining everything Emos with Japanese hairdos and twilight with Vampires.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> *Boss Fights ( pls need some challenging ones,or good desigsn)
> (I don't want giant behemoths or over grown elephant)*



YES! Jesus! thank you! 

You spend half a decade on a game and all you can give us are these generic ass bosses?!? STEP THAT SHIT UP! 

Sorry, i still have a bad after taste of 13 still in my mouth.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> But the character is emo type of shy and trys to act cool and people think that equals to being cool.
> 
> And isn't that being fake and a person should overcome shyness not cover it up.
> 
> I don't know what people see in these so called dark type characters and as a paying customer of final fantasy games , I can talk about Nomura being awful all day if I feel like it.



 Say "emo" again. Say "emo" again! I dare you! I double-dog-dare you! Say "emo" one more goddamn time!


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 22, 2010)

Esura said:


> Say "emo" again. Say "emo" again! I dare you! I double-dog-dare you! Say "emo" one more goddamn time!



you prefer handicapped with feelings , cause thats all noctis is showing.

Dude looks like type that would be in band singing about pain and what not with his jap hairdo.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 22, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> you prefer handicapped with feelings , cause thats all noctis is showing.
> 
> Dude looks like type that would be in band singing about pain and what not with his jap hairdo.



Your taking that as a stereotypical opinion from what you would find in people in North America? What about opinions from people from Japan? Again your opinion is just one of many others, But what you say is not true to me or anyone else that have opposed opinions =/ If you want to share your opinion, I suggest you take it to some other thread that have similar views as well =/


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 22, 2010)

Girls like me. Love it
So guess who's popular and who's not .


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2010)

smashbroforlife said:


> you prefer handicapped with feelings , cause thats all noctis is showing.
> 
> Dude looks like type that would be in band singing about pain and what not with his jap hairdo.



Well, it was a joke inspired by Pulp Fiction....but meh, no one repped me


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2011)

> "What if, like, it was Final Fantasy XIII, but like the _opposite_?" I suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't stop laughing for about 2 minutes straight.


----------



## Esura (Jan 3, 2011)

> As it turns out, the janitor who's closet we were using was rinsing off his mop quietly in the corner when he heard me discussing the main theme.
> 
> "Hey, do you mind if I suggest an idea?" he asked. "What if the main theme was an 80s love ballad?"
> 
> ...


Ok...even though its a parody...it makes me sad.

Where the fuck is Uematsu anyways?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

So how many people signed up for rights to view the Streaming thing for the event on January 18th? Btw if I do get in I'm going to be running a 1080p private stream of the stream.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 5, 2011)

How do you sign up?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## BVB (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't really care about the stream as long as I get my facts and trailers


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2011)

Main character looks like the typical generic bishonen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Main character looks like the typical generic bishonen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Fail


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Main character looks like the typical generic bishonen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Well, lets not deny this guys, Noctis does look like a bishonen. A cool one, but he does give off that bishonen quality. Not sure where the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comment comes from considering he seems to be with a girl in the trailers.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Main character looks like the typical generic bishonen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Fan girls prefer that anyday


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't sign up if your not in japan :/


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol I made a Japan account and put random home information =S


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, lets not deny this guys, Noctis does look like a bishonen. A cool one, but he does give off that bishonen quality. Not sure where the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comment comes from considering he seems to be with a girl in the trailers.



Being a bishonen is a bad thing, so you have to attach a derogatory term to it so people know that. Why he'd call Noctis a cigarette confuses me though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Fan girls prefer that anyday



That because you all have shit taste


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

So gtfo        .


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Piekage said:


> *Being a bishonen is a bad thing*, so you have to attach a derogatory term to it so people know that. Why he'd call Noctis a cigarette confuses me though.


Not really. Its moreso how they present the bishonen that makes it good are bad. Noctis looks pretty fucking cool right now. Did you see the trailer? Did you see how badass he was with all 20 swords and shit? Did you see the awesomeness of thismfkemjwfufhuehuiwhfhiohfihiehwmetdown....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> That because you all have shit taste



Why bother posting in this thread >.>


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

lolol I will lol if Noctis turns out having a personalitie with Ezio Auditore, both are nobles, the last male of their family and both have tragic background. Only difference is that Noctis Actually likes to hang out with its pals, like a normal guy.

That doesnt seem like a cold emo to me... it seems he is a normal person, Unlike the Emmo Squall rofl.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont care if its doublepost, a blog hasnt moved me this much in ages!


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Why bother posting in this thread >.>


Cause he has nothing better to do with his life.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> lolol I will lol if Noctis turns out having a personalitie with Ezio Auditore, both are nobles, the last male of their family and both have tragic background. Only difference is that Noctis Actually likes to hang out with its pals, like a normal guy.
> 
> That doesnt seem like a cold emo to me... it seems he is a normal person, Unlike the Emmo Squall rofl.



Ezio Auditore gets biddies, though, and chilled with Leonardo a lot in II and the Brotherhood in ... Brotherhood.

They may very well be equal in awesomeness and in non-emoness.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> That because you all have shit taste



Majority rules
shit = you

GTFO


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you know who's Bishonen? Thanatos


----------



## Deimos (Jan 11, 2011)

The conference is today right? Where's mah footage? D:

Edit: Okay I'm owned. I just went back in the thread and noticed it's been postponed. =.=


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha I just got an email from Square Enix saying I got rights to view the stream on the event day =D.

So yeah running a private session for the stream.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 12, 2011)

ok,fill us in soon


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

Whoa?! what did you do in order to obtain such rights?! O.o
Also mind posting links of the Versus ost plz?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

Idk I put in a random Japanese address and Square Enix randomly chose me =S Anyways Im gonna be recording the stream, but Im not streaming it. And im only going to share the 1 hour long stream to those who I'm cool with and I know of, Suigetsu your one of them ;P


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

thx a lot m8! btw this event, when will it be?  I have been itching to see the development of versus. The music of the extended trailer rocks, they better make it available like somnus.

lololol random JP adress xP, ragnarockinroll!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

Tuesday, for me its gonna be like 5 Am in the morning >.<


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 17, 2011)

what time is that in Japan?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2011)

What time is it going to be for EST area?

But meh, I am going to be in school anyways. >_>


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I live in Ontario (Which is EST for me) so it will be 5 AM in the morning for me on Tuesday =S


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

In Japan the event goes from 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm if im correct.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 17, 2011)

So that's 7am for me 
looking forward to it


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm I will try and post as much as update asap when I can during the event =S


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

The event is 6 hours away =S Lets hope to see some release date trailer =D


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol trailer, bigger LOL at release date.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they'll atleast show some ingame footage. We already saw some, so might as well give us another trailer, with an extra 2 seconds of gameplay. Cause you know how SE keeps you satisfied with their awesome trailers..


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Its actually a 10 minute trailer according to my sources =S


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Its actually a 10 minute trailer according to my sources =S



10 minutes? I hope they show something worthwhile...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Most likely a release date =S


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The event is 6 hours away =S Lets hope to see some release date trailer =D



That's 3 a.m here, fuck that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Nomura just tweeted:

"A Tweet from Tetsuya Nomura posted at 5:00 in the morning. Apparently, Nomura had just returned from a test and rehearsal session for the event's video component. Adjusting the sound for the event is apparently very difficult, and when Nomura left, the staff was continuing their work. Nomura is also presumably going to attend the event, as Square Enix's 1st Production Department might as well be called Square Enix's Tetsuya Nomura Production Department."

 (Probably have to translate from Jap to English unless you can read Jap =D)


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

Loving you so much :33
can't wait


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The event is 6 hours away =S Lets hope to see some release date trailer =D



Too tired to do any kind of math right now, but I assumed that's around 6:30 7:00 ish in the morning for me.




















oh my gosh please update us on this event Noctis! I want trailers, and MORE trailers. By the time they start the show I'll still be sleeping!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Idk If ill be able to record the stream, but ill try to find youtube videos that will be prolly up for like an hour before Square takes it down


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Everybody in this thread...pray with me.

Pray that they announce a damn release date after all these years.

*praying*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

I concur =D


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Everybody in this thread...pray with me.
> 
> Pray that they announce a damn release date after all these years.
> 
> *praying*




That too, and I want names of those people they showed in the 2nd trailer.

Anybody want to take a guess of when the release date will be? (if there's one)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Hopefully Some time this year, because it will follow the trend of all the major PS3 Exclusives coming out =D


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hopefully Some time this year, because it will follow the trend of all the major PS3 Exclusives coming out =D



If this comes out this year....Ar Tonelico Qoga and Hyperdimention Neptunia...goodbye.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

New Twitter update:

''From producer Shinji Hashimoto at the Square Enix Members Twitter: Hajime Tabata (back) and Yoshinori Kitase (front) waiting for the event to start.''


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 18, 2011)

Have they said anything about release dates or is it still in Hush hush?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

Also waits ..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

the sequel to thirteen, renaming of agito, and official naming of KH3D was good i suppose


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

They are showing Versus right now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

give me stream


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Public stream starts later 

So some good news, Versus is still PS3 online  *waits for "Wait for E3 multiplatform announcement"*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

hopes there wont be one :33


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> hopes there wont be one :33



Does it matter if there is? Care more when/if the game will ever be finished.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

no i couldnt care lesss.people without a ps3 can stuck with lower quality i guess.

no updates to talk about yet, so calm down .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

cheers


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

KH trailer was good 
That text scrolling across the screen is kinda annoying


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

Dissidia is badass!!!!!!
March 3rd


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Watching the Dissidia trailer just makes me want them to include the jap voices 
March 3rd for Japan so about 6-9 months after for a western release?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg this boobs come in and make us lag


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

It went off come on 0-0


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Its back and working.
Wish I could turn off those comments though


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

YEP Versus XIII is still a PS3 Exclusive as Nomura said. No 360 ports =D


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Versus footage incoming on the stream


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

looks epic


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Jesus the trailer was Epic and PS3 Only Haha I knew it


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Well that footage was pretty freakin awesome 
Looks like an actual RPG


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

And Deserves to be on the PS3 as believed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

It was okay  i hope they've fixed the camera from their KH days  It doesn't look as crazy as KH, but that was to be expected, still...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

See this guys, Is the power of Nomura's art. You can never underestimate his hard work and how he takes his game development seriously. This guys is a true work of an artist. Something I want to become when I finish University ^-^
*And for all the people that have denied Ps3 Exclusive, Look what happened now? NEVER I mean Never underestimate a artist's work.....*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay okay enough with the raving 

If its coming out this year you can rave when it comes out


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

lol E3 could easily change that


----------



## Kensei (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, it still lacks a release date which means most likely 2012+.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm gonna be brutally honest here.

What I saw was basically a hybrid of FF8 and Parasite Eve with a blatant copy of Kingdom Hearts gameplay, (seriously, look at the damn battle menu, is the same as KH!) but of course with a "dark and edgy" atmosphere.

I'm not gonna say its bad but... really? 5 years for this?

Meh, I knew from the beginning that this would end being "KH with no Disney" and I was right.

Still the game looks very pretty, I give it that! and the KH gameplay is fun after all so yeah...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

As a true fan of Nomura's work, This game is going to be a revolutionary Action RPG. And no I still believe it will stay Exclusive throughout, E3 can't change that =/


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> As a true fan of Nomura's work, This game is going to be a revolutionary Action RPG. And no I still believe it will stay Exclusive throughout, E3 can't change that =/



Oh I'm sure the game will be pretty good! (I mean it better be, 6 damn years in the making...) I never said that the game was bad.

What I meant is that I was hoping for the game to be... y'know, NEW! you cant release 2 series of games with the same gameplay, and VSXIII seems to play just like ther KH series, and that boggles my mind!

You would think that Nomura would came up with a new revolutionary gameplay instead of reusing the already kinda tired KH structure, seriously can't the man think of something new? is like he is stuck in the year 2000!

I'm happy to see free roaming scenarios and (dare I say it?) TOWNS! the graphics are real nice and the KH gameplay even if its already old, is very fun, so I bet this game will be at least as much of a hit as the KH series is.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

It doesn't matter if he is using the KH gameplay, the fact is he is innovating from that game mechanic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

I honestly expected it to blow up the world after waiting for any sort of gameplay for like 6 years(and longer since we dont know if it'll come out this year), it seemed like crisis core to me with a shiny paint coat which was somewhat disappointing(just a little) 

But that's just my brutally honest opinion 

If we weren't talking in brutal terms, i'd say that the game has the potential to be a great game, and i look forward to playing it whenever it comes out, and then i'll wait for KH3


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It doesn't matter if he is using the KH gameplay, the fact is he is innovating from that game mechanic.



Now you caught my attention.

I will be honest, I haven't following this game development closely, (I lost my interest around 2008... really) so maybe is wrong that I'm so harsh on this game, again I was just saying what I saw in the trailer.

Because of that, I ask you now: What is so innovative in this game?

I can see you are one of the biggest followers of the game in this foums so I politely ask you to enlighten me, tell me what it is that this game innovates?

I ask because again, in my uneducated point of view, that trailer REEKED of an "seen it already" feeling.

From the setting (the world itself is a lot like the FF8 world, and the whole skyscraper scene is right out of Parasite eve, both games where Nomura worked)

Even the scene where the girl turns around to see Noctis is almost EXACTLY like the dance scene from FF8, heck I was sure she as going to raise her finger like Rinoa does in that scene!

And finally the gameplay, not innovative at all (and that was the thing I had the most hopes for to be innovative) since is almost exactly as the KH gameplay, in fact it looks a lot like Sora Master Form from KH2 with the flying sword and all.

Again, I'm not saying the game is bad, I just say that this game is everything but innovative, but again, feel free to tell me how much this game innovates, since as I told you, I know few about it, I just say what I see like the retarded fangirl I am.



Inuhanyou said:


> I honestly expected it to blow up the world after waiting for any sort of gameplay for like 6 years(and longer since we dont know if it'll come out this year), it seemed like crisis core to me with a shiny paint coat which was somewhat disappointing(just a little)
> 
> But that's just my brutally honest opinion
> 
> If we weren't talking in brutal terms, i'd say that the game has the potential to be a great game, and i look forward to playing it whenever it comes out, and then i'll wait for KH3



I can say the same, I had my expectation a little too high. 

I mean the game looks great and even a lot of fun! (I mean, its free roaming KH!) but I was hopping for something really revolutionary.

Still the game will be a great play I bet.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

As my honest opinion, Nomura did say it would be a mix of Dirge of Cerberus and Kingdom Hearts gameplay, a more "Realistic Kingdom Hearts gameplay". As a fan, I would say that never Underestimate his work, hes bound to show us something new, especially if its gameplay related.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Watch it while you can.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> As my honest opinion, Nomura did say it would be a mix of Dirge of Cerberus and Kingdom Hearts gameplay, a more "Realistic Kingdom Hearts gameplay". As a fan, I would say that never Underestimate his work, hes bound to show us something new, especially if its gameplay related.



That... doesn't quite answer my question...

So you're telling me that he is trying to innovate... by using past games game mechanics? hmm... well if you say so! but doesn't sound as "revolutionary" to me to be honest.

But anyway, is very very unfair that I'm being so negative in here, I mean I don't want you to think I'm hating on this game, is not the game's fault that it doesnt fulfill my stupid overblown expectations of it, the important part is that the game looks great, the setting even if not really new is very appealing to the eye and the KH gameplay is always a good thing. (it has proven that it can stay here for a decade of games and still be fun, thats how you know a game system is great)

So I will better wait for more info to be revealed, one trailer is not really enough to blame a game for being "not original enough" (a game doesn't need to be original to be great) so for now I will put my hype for VS in a hold until more info is revealed.

I just hope not to have to wait 1 year to know more...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for the vid


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

I just linked it man.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

looks good.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

The Fucking Internet connection went off good timing ! =_=

was using Library Wifi than was disconnected
It was a disruption

The Bloody Librarians couldn't solve it keep clicking that

than I went ' Just fucking Bloody reboot the System you retards'

It worked and I got kicked out. The stream ended

now I'll watch ..


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

Irony The fact it rained Ice cubes when I got outside
Nomura needs to pay .


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2011)

That was pretty good. I like the gameplay system. I didn't see the characters block. I wonder if you'll be able to. I was liking most of the designs. Then out of nowhere that weird ass typical crappy Nomura design chick pops up..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Watch it while you can.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

cant understand why it blows your mind. good graphics, a good plot, and good gameplay.

well nvm, i see where you're coming from, these type of qualities arent usually found in any recent square games


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> cant understand why it blows your mind. good graphics, a good plot, and good gameplay.
> 
> well nvm, i see where you're coming from, these type of qualities arent usually found in any recent square games



The graphics for the first scene was damn near life like.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

The most epic game so far this gen =D


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks good, I've always wanted to play KH without disney.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok well I am kind of pissed a sequel to 13 will be out this year. When VS13 and other shit we want wont be out for a while. To the people saying VS13 is too much like KH, look at it this way, you will not see KH3 till probably the end of Obamas second term(if he gets it). This game is probably the closest thing so far.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I know how you feel but I got the names for Noctis's Friends
Ignis, the guy with glasses.

Gladiolus, the big guy.

Pricarpio(?), the blonde guy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

we won't be getting kh3 this decade  it'll be like duke nukem of this generation


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

eeh it was epic. The fighting graphics moves along well. Wheres the blood if its going to be 18+. It is totally fantasy+reality. I getting the idea what Nomura want to do. Genjutsu in Genjutsu. I am amazed by the plot,The voice for Noctis could sound better.
waiting for it with all my hearts!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

I know, Im so hyped for this game too, they will be released a HD version of the trailer on their website on the 27th


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks Epic    .


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 18, 2011)

Well judging by the trailer this game looks like Kingdom Hearts on Steroids and speed.

Color me impressed and count me in.  If Sqaure hypes me up and lets me down again though they will be totally dead to me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha Shuntensatsu, Ive said this before But ill say it again, Never underestimate Nomura's work


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 18, 2011)

It's kind of funny how Noctis sounds like some impatient little kid. I would have expected him to be the opposite


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

He giving me the impression

of the 'quiet type,but cool and dangerous' 

Hes also very polite 

one of this 'Action speak louder than words'


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Well so far his catchphrase is "Just call me Noct."


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> He giving me the impression
> 
> of the 'quiet type,but cool and dangerous'
> 
> ...



Nomura says his personality is more of a shy person and rather hang out with his friends. He does the silent cool guy act when in public.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> As a true fan of Nomura's work, This game is going to be a revolutionary Action RPG. And no I still believe it will stay Exclusive throughout, E3 can't change that =/



"*For Playstation 3*" love how they left out the "only"


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Watch it while you can.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> "*For Playstation 3*" love how they left out the "only"



Really doesn't change much, The fact that they said the words For PS3 just covers it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Really doesn't change much, The fact that they said the words For PS3 just covers it.



FF13 doesnt bring back memories ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> FF13 doesnt bring back memories ?



Hmm If I remember Correctly Toriyama was open minded about consoles. And Tetsuya Nomura strictly works on one console. Still doesn't change anything =/ Two different directors with different expectations. End of story.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2011)

So, is the game released?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, that Versus trailer was so much better than the one for XIII-2.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So, is the game released?



Nope not even close, XIII-2 will probably come out before this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

which means probably not even this year


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nope not even close, XIII-2 will probably come out before this game.



yes so far there is no set release date for this game yet xiii-2 has a release date for both 360 and ps3 in winter of this year. damn i jut wish that square enix would hurry up and get versus out at least before xiii-2


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Honestly I really don't care how along it takes, aas long as Nomura gives his periodic updates of this game. A artist can take as long as he wants when painting a portrait. We just have to wait and see until he finishes his masterpiece


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2011)

I am speechless. That trailer showed a lot what the game has to offer. I don't think I been hyped so much for one game in a long time.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

i dont care if it takes 2-3 more years.
i got exams than


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2011)

Trailer's pretty awesome.

According to Japanese wikipedia, Noctis is voiced by . The Travis Touchdown guy is . One of Noctis's other friends (probably the blond-haired guy) is .


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Honestly I really don't care how along it takes, aas long as Nomura gives his periodic updates of this game. A artist can take as long as he wants when painting a portrait. We just have to wait and see until he finishes his masterpiece



Well not everyone likes Nomura, so ''masterpiece'' will probably be very relative no matter how decent the game is.

I think it's going to better than FFXIII though from the portion I played of it at a friends house. Finally a reason to actually get a PS3. And Tetsuya as a director is still leagues better than Motomu Toriyama.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

Well Im one of Nomura's Followers, He is the reason why I chose to follow my path as a Game Developer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)

Geg said:


> Trailer's pretty awesome.
> 
> According to Japanese wikipedia, Noctis is voiced by . The Travis Touchdown guy is . One of Noctis's other friends (probably the blond-haired guy) is .



The guy who voiced Setsuna F. Seiei is in this? Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw the trailer for Versus XIII.

I jizz'd.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

^Join the club ^-^

*BTW I updated the first page with the new trailer attached*


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

im getting my ps3 repaired from ylod next week so, hopefully it wont die by the time this comes out


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

It was a huge turn on, looks beautiful


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

^Of Course Versus XIII is being made by a Artist


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

All games are made by artists, some are just better than others


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2011)

pretty cool trailer but i feel a bit underwhelmed by the battle system, it showcased absolutely nothing new or cool and just felt pretty generic. and i'm not a big fan of character design but other than that it looked amazing visually.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jan 18, 2011)

This game is a disappointment and people on the nomura bandwagon and just cause he made it they will say its good even if its not good cause he made it.

Dude has a role in each FF game with making characters so FF13 has his influence and look at new lightning bet he had fun drawing that and it just crushes person she was before.

He can't even get game together he been working on so long and versus delays peoples hope of kingdom hearts 3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

smashbroforlife said:


> This game is a disappointment and people on the nomura bandwagon and just cause he made it they will say its good even if its not good cause he made it.
> 
> Dude has a role in each FF game with making characters so FF13 has his influence and look at new lightning bet he had fun drawing that and it just crushes person she was before.
> 
> He can't even get game together he been working on so long and versus delays peoples hope of kingdom hearts 3.



Are you blind?! From the trailer that we saw today, Im sure everyone was satisfied.... Plus He can take as long as he wants to make this game, I won't care. Your sounding way too ignorant from what you are saying >.>


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> pretty cool trailer but i feel a bit underwhelmed by the battle system, it showcased absolutely nothing new or cool and just felt pretty generic. and i'm not a big fan of character design but other than that it looked amazing visually.



Got to admit, Agito Type-0 definitely looks like it has the better combat system...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

smashbroforlife said:


> This game is a disappointment and people on the nomura bandwagon and just cause he made it they will say its good even if its not good cause he made it.
> 
> Dude has a role in each FF game with making characters so FF13 has his influence and look at new lightning bet he had fun drawing that and it just crushes person she was before.
> 
> He can't even get game together he been working on so long and versus delays peoples hope of kingdom hearts 3.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Are you blind?! From the trailer that we saw today, Im sure everyone was satisfied.... Plus He can take as long as he wants to make this game, I won't care. Your sounding way too ignorant from what you are saying >.>



You forget that lifespans exist and one could give up on something being tired and no matter how much they hyped it for fans.

I ain't ignorant and i'm stating my opinion and u defend dude cause of your man crush with him and you do things with him at thought.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Trailer looks okay, I suppose, but I can see how it might be a failure already. And that's in the gameplay.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Are you blind?! From the trailer that we saw today, Im sure everyone was satisfied.... Plus He can take as long as he wants to make this game, I won't care. Your sounding way too ignorant from what you are saying >.>



No way a user named Noctis is going to have a bias opinion about this game. And you used the word ignorant wrong btw.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> No way a user named Noctis is going to have a bias opinion about this game. And you used the word ignorant wrong btw.


Nomura Is The God Of Gaming... if you dont know this then Your ignorant.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Trailer looks okay, I suppose*, but I can see how it might be a failure already. And that's in the gameplay.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

God forbid people look at a FF title with some criticism. Also, I've been thinking something, people are always praising FF for it's graphics but why is it that most characters lack complexion? They look like baby faces, far too smooth.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Nomura Is The God Of Gaming... if you dont know this then Your ignorant.



I...I caught you, joke post?




Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well Im one of Nomura's Followers, He is the reason why I chose to follow my path as a Game Developer.



I seriously hope this isn't true, as he's not really a developer in the sense as Miyamoto but an artist and a director in a fashion of creating games with nothing but cliffhangers and a showcased level of dramatics. He's never been the battle director of any game, which is usually the highlight of titles he has a large role in.

Interesting to see them ditch the "only on Playstation 3 bit", if only for the fact the game has potential to be successful internationally as a multiplatform game. But that's literally a business move, and makes sense in a marketing point, asPS3 is only the top dog in Japan, whereas in other countries it's not far ahead of the back to justify the exclusive nature for many companies unless they offer a lot of product placement, like Yakuza or Metal Gear.

CG was pretty nice, but I want to save opinions until a proper release of the trailer is out. Some elements of it looked striking, and I don't want to chalk it up to the low-quality release of the trailer as the reason why.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Nomura Is The God Of Gaming... if you dont know this then Your ignorant.



Nah man, it's Tim Schafer.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

people will probably hate the gameplay and battle mechanics because its fast paced and not turnbased.

which is a joke.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> people will probably hate the gameplay and battle mechanics because its fast paced and not turnbased.
> 
> which is a joke.



A valid argument I could give about those naysayers is maybe they weren't expecting a Kingdom Hearts-like combat system mixed with action game elements. Kingdom Hearts-ish combat lacks depth, and Square has had a very, very bad run with action elements in their titles.

That said, it's certainly no Dirge of Cerberus or The 3rd Birthday, which are abominations.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2011)

The trailer was awesome and the battle system looks cash, but I'm disappointed with the event overall because we STILL don't have even a fucking release window for Versus. Guess we can rule out even a late 2011-early 2012 release, and that's for Japan. 

That aside, rewatching the trailer I can see how Noctis' appearance betrays his personality. Even though he looks like the calm type, he's really arrogant and loud in person. He's kind of like Alto from Macross F. Speaking of that, Noctis' seiyuu sounds suspiciously similar to Nakamura Yuuichi...

EDIT: Oh, just saw Geg's post. Dammit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nope not even close, XIII-2 will probably come out before this game.



Weird. Most games don't take that long.



> Guess we can rule out even a late 2011-early 2012 release, and that's for Japan.



Dammit, I wanna play it before the end of the world comes.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 18, 2011)

so whens this game going to be released in the US now?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2011)

The810kid said:


> so whens this game going to be released in the US now?


When your kids are in college.

Translated trailer.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> people will probably hate the gameplay and battle mechanics because its fast paced and not turnbased.
> 
> which is a joke.



Or because Versus and Agito are largely identical, yet Agito's battle system appears far more dramatic and engaging. And it's a PSP game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks good but "Amazing" uh no...lolz


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> When your kids are in college.
> 
> Translated trailer.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2011)

Square trolling squad got to the videos  that was slow of them
too bad i had my fill already and have quality screenshots :33


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone upload the vid? I couldn't watch it at work and now Im home youtube took it off.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> When your kids are in college.
> 
> Translated trailer.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Or because Versus and Agito are largely identical, yet Agito's battle system appears far more dramatic and engaging. And it's a PSP game.


>Speculation                          .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2011)

The fact that the battle system is fast paced like in KH and Rogue Galaxy is a great and appealing bonus for me. Don't get me wrong, I am cool as well with the turnbase system from previous FF and other RPG games, but personally I find it much better and adventure-like when the action is in real time.

Was not expecting that kind of personality from Noctis, but it'll be interesting how he develops.

Looking forward for more updates.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2011)

^Hopefully Nomura provides us the next Extraction Point to when he will update his game


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

New Shonen Jump Pictures

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 19, 2011)

wait, hold up there's a FFXIII-2? what the hell?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah go to this thread:  if you want to talk about FFXIII-2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw the video for this earlier. It was interesting, the graphics are good and the gameplay looks smooth, but I think the only complaint anyone should probably have was the lack of any real flashy attacks. At no point did we get to see Noctis use his teleportation abilities at all. So I think it just missed a few more details that would've satiated all the years of waiting for real gameplay video

As for Type-0, this is the game I've been anticipating since the 3 series were first announced. It certainly did not disappoint, I'm super hyped for this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I saw the video for this earlier. It was interesting, the graphics are good and the gameplay looks smooth, but I think the only complaint anyone should probably have was the lack of any real flashy attacks. At no point did we get to see Noctis use his teleportation abilities at all. So I think it just missed a few more details that would've satiated all the years of waiting for real gameplay video
> 
> As for Type-0, this is the game I've been anticipating since the 3 series were first announced. It certainly did not disappoint, I'm super hyped for this game.



He did use his teleportation in gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqWBd6J_k2c[/YOUTUBE]

3:32-3:58

When they were fighting in the hallway, he teleported to attack.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmm If I remember Correctly Toriyama was open minded about consoles. And Tetsuya Nomura strictly works on one console. Still doesn't change anything =/ Two different directors with different expectations. End of story.



And styles, I cant belive they are giving more chance to toriyama with a sequel, even tough his last game was incredibly bashed. So, did the event start already?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

It ended yesterday morning(Well at least for me) New Versus Trailer


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> >Speculation                          .



How was it speculation...? We saw the combat system for both games in their respective trailers. Type-0 is indeed much faster in terms of pace from what we've seen and it also looked far more energetic to boot, thanks to the acrobatic attacks, intense magic and sizeable summons that appear to litter the battle field.

Which is somewhat remarkable considering that it uses the ATB and you control multiple characters - making it almost more like a hybrid of Valkyria Chronicles and Crisis Core than the latter alone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

only new versus trailer? what kind of personalitie Noctis has?
Also I know this is not a xiii-2 but what the heck, they turned lighting into a fanservice broad and now they give her a wanabe sephiroth kinda nemesis? or wtf?

Man this is just wrong....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> only new versus trailer? what kind of personalitie Noctis has?



His dialogue makes him seem more brash than what you would initially expect based on looks alone.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

basch71 said:


> His dialogue makes him seem more brash than what you would initially expect based on looks alone.


In other words, He comes of as a "impatient little brat" but no hate towards him whatsoever.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

basch71 said:


> His dialogue makes him seem more brash than what you would initially expect based on looks alone.



brash? what is that? Illustrate me, english is my 2nd language >.<


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

Correction: He comes off as a Impatient, *over-confident*, little brat.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> How was it speculation...? We saw the combat system for both games in their respective trailers. Type-0 is indeed much faster in terms of pace *from what we've seen* and it also looked far more energetic to boot, thanks to the acrobatic attacks, intense magic and sizeable summons that appear to litter the battle field.
> 
> Which is somewhat remarkable considering that it uses the ATB and you control multiple characters - making it almost more like a hybrid of Valkyria Chronicles and Crisis Core than the latter alone.



Oh hey look you answered your own question. 

We've seen like 2 minutes of both game's systems and it's not enough to tell which would be more fun, which would work best, and which is smoothest/fastest in practice because, well, you know, you haven't played either. orz.

Also, implying we won't be able to summon or do aerial attacks in Versus. We see Noctis teleport in the trailer. >.>



Suigetsu said:


> brash? what is that? Illustrate me, english is my 2nd language >.<


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Oh hey look you answered your own question.
> 
> We've seen like 2 minutes of both game's systems and it's not enough to tell which would be more fun, which would work best, and which is smoothest/fastest in practice because, well, you know, you haven't played either. orz.
> 
> Also, implying we won't be able to *summon* or do aerial attacks in Versus. We see Noctis teleport in the trailer. >.>


Actually Summons are confirmed in the game. If you watch the trailer and you look at the command menu on the bottom left corner, you will see a list of options including the *Summon* feature. Also what is EX-Arts from the Command Menu. Im gonna highly assume its a Limit Break of some sorts.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, that too. And I'm guessing EX-Arts allows you to perform the crazy shit we see Noctis do in the trailers like teleport, levitate weapons and use them as invisible shields, etc.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Correction: He comes off as a Impatient, *over-confident*, little brat.



Well he isn't exactly a little brat. He still has a head on his shoulders about things. Impatient and over-confident, yeah.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Correction: He comes off as a Impatient, *over-confident*, little brat.



hmmm =/, thats quite different. The FPS elements seem pretty interesting too, the guns and stuff hehe. They changed noctis hairstyle a bit isnt?

Also wasnt the white robbed guy supposed to be like some sort of blonde sephiroth?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Also wasnt the white robbed guy supposed to be like some sort of blonde sephiroth?


I was wondering about that too, I guess they changed his character design =S


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Oh hey look you answered your own question.
> 
> We've seen like 2 minutes of both game's systems and it's not enough to tell which would be more fun, which would work best, and which is smoothest/fastest in practice because, well, you know, you haven't played either. orz.
> 
> Also, implying we won't be able to summon or do aerial attacks in Versus. We see Noctis teleport in the trailer. >.>



She did say "Appears" more fun. I agree somewhat, Agito looks pretty damn good for PSP game where's verses kind of left me "Umm cool? I guess"


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

I liked his old char design, an old man just strikes me as some sort of KH char. oh well, game is still in development. So it was only a trailer? I also heard that aerith will be an assist on dissidia.

And I rly wish they make more fallout 3 like the gas station, that rocks.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Oh hey look you answered your own question.
> 
> We've seen like 2 minutes of both game's systems and it's not enough to tell which would be more fun, which would work best, and which is smoothest/fastest in practice because, well, you know, you haven't played either. orz.
> 
> Also, implying we won't be able to summon or do aerial attacks in Versus. We see Noctis teleport in the trailer. >.>



What do you think trailers are for? Seriously? You think they don't show you as much awesome stuff as they can to sell you on the product? What we saw in the Agito trailer is exactly what we'll be playing - twelve students with their own weapons and attack styles, plus magic and unique summons for each of them fighting giant mechs and even bigger monsters. Thrown together in a fast paced combat system that combines Crisis Core, Valkyria Chronicles, an actual party system and an ATB system...

Which, compared to what Versus showed, is a much more impressive game. Who knows, maybe Versus will look better once they show off more of what the game has to offer - but so far, the combat system has left me unimpressed. In fact, I think showing Versus's combat system at the same time they showed Agito's was a really bad move 'cause I'm not the only one more hyped for the latter.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> What do you think trailers are for? Seriously? You think they don't show you as much awesome stuff as they can to sell you on the product? What we saw in the Agito trailer is exactly what we'll be playing - twelve students with their own weapons and attack styles, plus magic and unique summons for each of them fighting giant mechs and even bigger monsters. Thrown together in a fast paced combat system that combines Crisis Core, Valkyria Chronicles, an actual party system and an ATB system...
> 
> Which, compared to what Versus showed, is a much more impressive game. Who knows, maybe Versus will look better once they show off more of what the game has to offer - but so far, the combat system has left me unimpressed. In fact, I think showing Versus's combat system at the same time they showed Agito's was a really bad move 'cause I'm not the only one more hyped for the latter.


Again, speculation. Trailers glamorize everything and you're comparing something that doesn't even have a release window yet to something that comes out in approx. six months. Ofc Agito would look more polished in comparison. Furthermore, the debate between ATB and real time systems favor heavily on the latter; I know a lot more people are looking forward to Versus in anticipation of it bringing KH's funner, more free battle system to FF than people who are wishing for it to be just another traditional ATB game with a spin, like Type-0. 

Oh, also, the open worlds in Versus look kickass. The best I could describe them is a FF game's spin on DQVIII's map system. I have to wonder why Kitase and the XIII crew said it would be impossible to produce open maps and towns like the old days with the current generation when Nomura and the Versus team seem to be doing just that. There must be a spin to it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 19, 2011)

Trailer felt underwhelming to me and the battles seemed a bit sluggish. Hopefully they speed it up a bit. But it has great graphics! Surely a point that SE rarely falters on.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 19, 2011)

I've only played one final fantasy game and that was crises core on psp...did not know much or what I should be expecting from it. I became a great fan for its music and animation/graphics but the gameplay was quite boring and not my thing I quit around half way through.

I decided not going to get those final fantasy since gameplay was not my type but after a while I saw the Versus trailer and well..I was hooked. Not sure if I will love the gamplay but its a risk worth taking for this one. Definitely going to buy this when it comes out. I'm glad I have PS3 already. 

Still they really need to give us some kind of date.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

His personality is somewhat remeniscent of Luke Fon Fabre from Tales of the Abyss, as he was during the beginning.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 20, 2011)

> His personality is somewhat remeniscent of Luke Fon Fabre from Tales of the Abyss, as he was during the beginning.



That's uh... unfortunate.

Luke was the most annoying fuck for so, so very long. I almost quit playing, because for hours, that's all there was. Luckily I didn't, I loved abyss, but that's not a promising comparison.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually loved Luke as the asshole he was in the beginning, it was hilarious. But Noctis doesn't have the same heir of worldy ignorance that Luke has, he's a bit more down to Earth.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2011)

Hes only llike that with his friends,but his dead polite to other people.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Hes only llike that with his friends,but his dead polite to other people.



I hope so =S


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Again, speculation. Trailers glamorize everything and you're comparing something that doesn't even have a release window yet to something that comes out in approx. six months. Ofc Agito would look more polished in comparison. Furthermore, the debate between ATB and real time systems favor heavily on the latter; I know a lot more people are looking forward to Versus in anticipation of it bringing KH's funner, more free battle system to FF than people who are wishing for it to be just another traditional ATB game with a spin, like Type-0.



Now who's speculating? 

"Oh, I prefer Versus so now I'm assuming it'll be funner and more free a battle system than the one in Type-0".

Gimme a damn break. Just because you're fapping over anything Nomura does hardly means I'm not allowed to prefer the look of Agito over Versus. Oh right, I forgot, we're not allowed opinions on the internet. Especially not when those opinions aren't the same as the mass majority.

I don't give a damn about debates about whether real time or ATB combat is better, nor do I give a damn about whether Versus is more anticipated than Agito. I'm hardly surprised, considering most people make Nomura out to be some kind of video gaming god when he rarely actually does anything outside of designing characters and making battles look more engaging.

All I care about is that Agito looks to have a more engaging story and gameplay to me and that I'm currently anticipating it more than Versus. Simple as that. Maybe Nomura can win me over at a later date with a trailer that wows me with super awesome attacks that somehow manage to achieve what Square Enix has failed to achieve ever since they first set out to make a game that plays like a fight in Advent Children.

Maybe they can even bring us a beautiful HD world that proves the guys who say FFVII can't be remade becauce of time constraints were actually telling the truth (they said it would take forever to make the game and Versus has taken at least five or six years already and we still don't have a release date for it).

But for now, it's just yet further proof of how handhelds are slowly getting more love from Japan and better JRPGs than home consoles.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

So this game is real after all


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> So this game is real after all



Of course it is, its just the director likes to take his time to put in the details he envisioned which caused 8 years of development.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Of course it is, its just the director likes to take his time to put in the details he envisioned which caused 8 years of development.


now it's between final fantasy versus 13 and duke nukem forever to battle it out for the best game ever.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> now it's between final fantasy versus 13 and duke nukem forever to battle it out for the best game ever.



Ok, this made me lol a bit.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> now it's between final fantasy versus 13 and duke nukem forever to battle it out for the best game ever.



Duke Nukem Forever auto-wins 'cause it shares its acronym with "Did Not Finish".


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> Dude...



actually to me it looks waay more italian like. Ima more curious atm on the white robbed dude and the blond sephiroth that we tough there was. hmmm.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

Idk Suigetsu... I kinda would like the White Robed man being young like he was in the old trailer but it makes sense for him being old since it follows a certain shakespeare's play's conflicts.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Idk Suigetsu... I kinda would like the White Robed man being young like he was in the old trailer but it makes sense for him being old since it follows a certain shakespeare's play's conflicts.



maybe the young guy is his son?  loolol, no worries I have no trouble with it. However you think that they will allow us to change of costume, clothes? like for example I would like to wear sometimes the clothes of the old noctis trailer yeargh!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah I would totally agree on that =D Noctis's old clothes looked epic =D


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yeah I would totally agree on that =D Noctis's old clothes looked epic =D



Besides most current games allow you to change of clothes and besides he already has a clothe change during the game isn't?

BTW was there an interview with nomura or something? did he said something about the game or char designs?


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2011)

This game, has potential to be one of the best final fantasy games easily.

The new trailer was so freakin good.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> This game, has potential to be one of the best final fantasy games easily.
> 
> The new trailer was so freakin good.



IMO Nomura hasnt been involved so much in a FF game since 7 isnt? he did char design for the rest but wasnt really into the game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

Well now is his chance to revive Square Enix for their success


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

lolol do you think thats why toriyama wanted to do a sequel? because he doesnt want to loose to nomura?  They shouldnt piss him off, I mean the guy owns the designs of cloud, lighting and company. It means that if he leaves the company, the designs go with him right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

^Very True but I dont know about the competition with Toriyama =S


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2011)

It's funny how one trailer .
Turn everyone into Nomura's little slaves


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

Hell I was Nomura's biitch since Kingdom Hearts 1  Jk Naw Im just inspired by his work.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck that, Namura is fucking up Kingdom Hearts badly. He can kiss my ass.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well now is his chance to revive Square Enix for their success


Um, I like Nomura and all too, but Square Enix doesn't need to be revived. For a video game publisher/developer, they get respectable sells. The only reason their sells slipped recently because of FFXIV, their first true flop.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> lolol do you think thats why toriyama wanted to do a sequel? because he doesnt want to loose to nomura?  They shouldnt piss him off, I mean the guy owns the designs of cloud, lighting and company. It means that if he leaves the company, the designs go with him right?



No... Just like Amano doesn't own the designs for FFI-VI and FFIX, Nomura doesn't own the work for the characters he designed either. He can include them in his portfolio, assuming he even needs one any more, but they're not actually his property.

Besides, if Nomura was stupid enough to leave Square Enix - they'd just ask Amano to continue his work and, let's face it, he's far better at it anyway.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No... Just like Amano doesn't own the designs for FFI-VI and FFIX, Nomura doesn't own the work for the characters he designed either. He can include them in his portfolio, assuming he even needs one any more, but they're not actually his property.
> 
> Besides, if Nomura was stupid enough to leave Square Enix - they'd just ask Amano to continue his work and, let's face it, he's far better at it anyway.


True.

Also, even though Nomura is a video game icon (like Inafune, Mikami, Jaffe, etc.)...he is replaceable. When Keji Inafune left Capcom, they easily replaced him. There is many talented people waiting to get picked up by people like Square and Capcom. One person doesn't make the company.

EDIT: Amano artwork is just...odd but entrancing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Very True but I dont know about the competition with Toriyama =S



In an interview he or kitase said that they liked to think of nomura as its rival 


lolololol as for the rest, why do you think it says character design by Nomura ehh?! Just like the creator of ninja gaiden took the designs of kasumi n ryo hayabuza he owns the designs too. And besides square would rather cut their own balls before letting Nomura go. Besides if he left he could join sakaguchi's studio where they could do wathever the fck they want, after all the old square gang seems to be using it as a rally point lol.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> In an interview he or kitase said that they liked to think of nomura as its rival
> 
> 
> lolololol as for the rest, why do you think it says character design by Nomura ehh?! Just like the creator of ninja gaiden took the designs of kasumi n ryo hayabuza he owns the designs too. And besides square would rather cut their own balls before letting Nomura go. Besides if he left he could join sakaguchi's studio where they could do wathever the fck they want, after all the old square gang seems to be using it as a rally point lol.


Not to be rude, but its becoming hard to decipher what you are saying.

From what I got of it, you think just because Nomura designed a character, he owns it? You realize thats pure idiocy right? Nomura don't own the rights to the characters he make for Square, but his name is on the designs due to credit. People do like to be credited for shit ya know.

And no Itagaki do not own Kasumi and Hayabusa. Its wholly owned by Koei Tecmo.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> In an interview he or kitase said that they liked to think of nomura as its rival
> 
> 
> lolololol as for the rest, why do you think it says character design by Nomura ehh?! Just like the creator of ninja gaiden took the designs of kasumi n ryo hayabuza he owns the designs too. And besides square would rather cut their own balls before letting Nomura go. Besides if he left he could join sakaguchi's studio where they could do wathever the fck they want, after all the old square gang seems to be using it as a rally point lol.



Ugh... No, Itagaki didn't take Kasumi and Ryu with him. Or didn't you notice how they're both in Dead or Alive Dimensions?

And no, Square wouldn't cut their own balls off before getting rid of Nomura. In fact, the only person at Square who they would do anything to keep is Mr. Sakaguchi. Y'know, the _real_ genius behind the Final Fantasy series and many others besides.

If you think Nomura is on the level of Miyamoto, Suzuki, Sakaguchi and Kojima - people who companies would gladly cut their balls off not to lose - then you need to have your head examined.

Shinji Mikami is another great example of someone you *do not* want to lose - just compare DMC3 and DMC4 or RE4 and RE5 for a comparison of what happens when Mikami works on a game and when he doesn't. Capcom were pretty stupid to let him go, but he just went on to make Vanquish so it's not a huge loss for gamers.

*edit ;;* Oh, Vai reminded me that Sakaguchi already left ages ago... My bad.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> And no Itagaki do not own Kasumi and Hayabusa. Its wholly owned by Koei Tecmo.



u sure about it? 1nd worldwide dead or alive 4 champ says otherwise and since he met him in person. 

 n yes nomura is the only celebrity left that square enix has, and if another company obtains him then thats a very bad blow in business POV.

Besides he owns the fking design, no matter what u say.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2011)

Game creators rarely ever own any of their work, all aspects including characters are more than likely owned by the publishers.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Besides he owns the fking design, no matter what u say.


For the love of god stop being ignorant. We are trying to tell you a fact but you keep ignoring our wisdom.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ I've stopped trying to argue against Suigetsu long ago for similar reasons.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Idk, Im assuming the old man has control of the crystal to control the swords if he has enough balls to face Noctis's dad without any fear. Or hes just hoping to shoot him once and kill him without the need to worry about the possibility of getting stabbed by any of the swords that Noctis's father is controlling. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2011)

When are we going to get more news?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't been liking how Nomura has been running KH into the ground so i'm a bit cynical about this title, hope its not bad though


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Well our next Extraction point for Versus is January 27th, where we get a HD trailer of the latest trailer on their website unless Shonen Jump/Famitsu/Some Gaming Magazine could squeeze information out of Nomura =S


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 21, 2011)

Really dissapointed at gameplay (KoH was awful), I hope the story and characters makes up for it though (which it should, judging by videos).


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 21, 2011)

Amano's style is way more awesome then Nomura's, he's too much into belts and zippers.

After FF VIII with all those belts he just went nuts, like the KH1 version of Cloud, does Nomura even understand what the purpose is of belts?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Does it really matter? If it makes the character look badass then Im not complaining >.> Each artist has their own way of designing things including the repetitiveness of a certain style. If that certain style makes the character look effectively significant, then hes doing his job >.>


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

By the way, I found this interesting article.

*"News is coming thick and fast out of Square Enix’s event over in Tokyo today. The big talking-point is obviously the announcement of Final Fantasy XIII-2, but in other FF news, director Tetsuya Nomura has reiterated that upcoming Final Fantasy Versus XIII is still a PS3 exclusive.

RPGSite are twittering about the event, stating that Nomura “stood his ground on the platform” when it came to a possible Xbox 360 version.

In other SE news, Final Fantasy Agito XIII on the PSP is now officially Final Fantasy Type 0. It’s a big’un, with the game coming on two UMD discs."

Source:*

Cant believe people missed this considering it was on the day of the event =S


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 21, 2011)

It had its flaws, buy XIII was easily my favorite installment of the series since VII. Ofcourse, that's still a pretty low standard to judge it by. Every game that came after VII was mediocre at best. Here's hoping they managed to design a game world that isn't one long boring corridor, like everything in 13 prior to Gran Pulse was.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It had its flaws, buy XIII was easily my favorite installment of the series since VII. Ofcourse, that's still a pretty low standard to judge it by. Every game that came after VII was mediocre at best. Here's hoping they managed to design a game world that isn't one long boring corridor, like everything in 13 prior to Gran Pulse was.



The Trailer was.... interesting. But I do wonder why the Goddess Etro is in XIII-2? Last time I checked, Etro plays a significant role in Versus XIII? Maybe because of same mythos?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Every game that came after VII was mediocre at best.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, how awsome would it not have been if we get DLC for this game like older FF characters skin for the main character and the other characters aswell?? Change Noctis into Zack with a DLC from PSN xD I'm a Zack fan ;D And I'm happy that this game is more like KH, but more realistic and no cartoonish characters and no Disney xD

-LS-


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It had its flaws, buy XIII was easily my favorite installment of the series since VII.


I like you. 



> Of course, that's still a pretty low standard to judge it by. Every game that came after VII was mediocre at best.


What? You didn't like FFX? Granted, I didn't as well at first...primarily due to the Sphere Grid, but once I got used to that cumbersome system...the game became super awesome. The story really penetrated me, and it easily had the best female characters out of all the FF games, with FFXIII a close second, and FFVII a third. FFXII was weak to me though. Fran saved the day for me...ahhh bunny hos...ahhh...

Just my two cents.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 22, 2011)

How the he'll can I play Agito if it's on pso
I am new to this


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The Trailer was.... interesting. But I do wonder why the Goddess Etro is in XIII-2? Last time I checked, Etro plays a significant role in Versus XIII? Maybe because of same mythos?



I know, it is indeed quite curios. And Lighting in the new trailer becomes valkyrie like, just like noctis fights a valkyrie like girl in the Versus trailer. Could it be that both protect Etro or are something to it in the mythos?

Also notice that a variant for lighting in dissidia 2 has blonde hair, lol.

But watheva Etros looks kickass, I wonder if we will meet Etros in versus or if it will just be a source of power.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2011)

Actuallly the mysterious woman in the Versus trailer is a Dragoon Knight and Lightning is a Valkerie


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Actuallly the mysterious woman in the Versus trailer is a Dragoon Knight and Lightning is a Valkerie



Wut?

Where the hell you get that from? I have no clue wtf is going on in Versus XIII.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Actuallly the mysterious woman in the Versus trailer is a Dragoon Knight and Lightning is a Valkerie



A dragoon knight? how do you know? is she a dragoon knight like Khaine highwind?

spill the beans, why do you know so much stuff.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> A dragoon knight? how do you know? is she a dragoon knight like Khaine *[Kain]* highwind?
> 
> spill the beans, why do you know so much stuff.


But yes, do spill.

You know too much.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 22, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that the quality of the character models has decreased, I did take a look at the previous trailer where Noctis and Stella meet and have this little conversation at this party... and noticed that there models looked more smooth and realistic than it did in this new trailer =S I hope that I am wrong so please tell me if you noticed too or if it is just me?! thanks in advance 

-LS-

EDIT: One more thing, did they change Noctis's hair again?? it looks more thinner than before now  if they did then I will just blow SE from the face of earth for doing it because his hair was awsome last time I saw it :'(

EDIT2: Here are the trailers
Old Scene: 
New scene:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive been following this game for 3 years, I daily search new crap on Versus. And from just speculating, that woman looks like a Dragoon Knight(Obviously) and Lightning looks obviously like a Valkyrie


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 22, 2011)

This answers my own question about the graphics ;D



> Last week we brought you news that Square-Enix had renamed its upcoming Fabula Nova Crystallis event to something with more of a broad scope. This week, we now know of what titles we can expect to be on display for, hopefully, the world to see.
> 
> Speaking in an interview with Japanese magazine Dengeki PlayStation, character designer and director Tetsuya Nomura shed some light on various things regarding the January 18th event.
> 
> ...



Source: 

-LS-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 22, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Did anyone else notice that the quality of the character models has decreased, I did take a look at the previous trailer where Noctis and Stella meet and have this little conversation at this party... and noticed that there models looked more smooth and realistic than it did in this new trailer =S I hope that I am wrong so please tell me if you noticed too or if it is just me?! thanks in advance
> 
> -LS-
> 
> ...


Nomura said like five months ago that he had made Noctis' hair shorter along with changing his outfit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I trust in Nomura that he is making the right choice doing that. You never know, it could be for something significant in the game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2011)

I just hope, wish and want that he let us use the prince outfit at some point of the game, or at least as an alternate skin or cloth. Because honestly its too awesome to be wasted, yeah.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 23, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Nomura said like five months ago that he had made Noctis' hair shorter along with changing his outfit.



That, I know ;D but I'm talking about this  change to the way they look in this new trailer... The new trailer looks like as if the models has been decreased in quality.. Read my second post which contains a note from Nomura saying that this new trailer has only footage before they gave a graphic boost ;D

Understand what I'm trying to say?!

So I hope that his hair still looks badass as it does in  picture ;D Notice that it is more detailed and not shiny as it was shown in this new trailer =D

-LS-

EDIT:


Suigetsu said:


> I just hope, wish and want that he let us use the prince outfit at some point of the game, or at least as an alternate skin or cloth. Because honestly its too awesome to be wasted, yeah.



Yeah, that would be cool getting alternate skins ;D I mentioned that I want skins like Zack from Crisis Core, Cloud, and many other famous FF characters ;D and more alternate skins for the character themself with other clothes


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Jan 23, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> That, I know ;D but I'm talking about this  change to the way they look in this new trailer... The new trailer looks like as if the models has been decreased in quality.. Read my second post which contains a note from Nomura saying that this new trailer has only footage before they gave a graphic boost ;D
> 
> Understand what I'm trying to say?!
> 
> ...



Eh the Shinier hair isn't a downgrade at all. Just a new look for the characters. They've gone with it because it looks more CG'ish. 

The hair flows better and looks more defined in the new footage. You will see when we get the 1080p trailer on the 27th.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 23, 2011)

this looks awesome. and the music composer for this game is Yoko for the most part right?

i'm excited. almost makes me want to finish playing FFXIII just to catch little connections here and there


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 23, 2011)

CG'ish doesn't look realistic at all if they tried that in the new trailer... 

Read this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Last week we brought you news that Square-Enix had renamed its upcoming Fabula Nova Crystallis event to something with more of a broad scope. This week, we now know of what titles we can expect to be on display for, hopefully, the world to see.
> 
> Speaking in an interview with Japanese magazine Dengeki PlayStation, character designer and director Tetsuya Nomura shed some light on various things regarding the January 18th event.
> 
> ...



Source: 




I found it with the new trailer meaning that the picture I sendt is a newer version of this trailer (so the models in the new trailer are still not finished and the one in the picture looks more finished to me) I hope that I AM RIGHT ;D shiny hair doesn't look realistic at all... -.-

-LS-


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 23, 2011)

We wont know till 27th..This almost confirm the game is still in development,will take another year r so


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> We wont know till 27th..This almost confirm the game is still in development,will take another year r so



I actually don't care how long I have to wait as long as this game turns out to be complete in everything.. meaning gameplay, graphics, effects, story, non-glitch, music, sound effetcs and the list continiues... Yeah, guess we just have to wait till the 27th January and see how the game looks like in HD, but still shiny hair? it gotta be early stage!!!

-LS-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2011)

The fact that what Nomura showed us was cut content months ago (?) is like Nomura is one step ahead of us =S


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright, lets make this clear...! I want you guys and girls to take a look at these two pictures and tell me which one looks better?


Pic1: From the latest trailer...
Pic2: From a trailer before...

Note: Don't forget what you read about the visual boost and all that, pluss notice that both pictures are low in quality ;D

My point; the game will look like "Pic2" and I'm really happy about THAT!!! Why would Nomura go from "Pic2" to "Pic1"

-LS-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2011)

I think both pictures are great, I really don't care about which Nomura chooses, as long as he has a reason to do so.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 23, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Alright, lets make this clear...! I want you guys and girls to take a look at these two pictures and tell me which one looks better?
> 
> 
> Pic1: From the latest trailer...
> ...



Getting ready to announce the 360 version. /troll

I'll wait until we get a quality version to decide.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I think both pictures are great, I really don't care about which Nomura chooses, as long as he has a reason to do so.



Your love for this game and Nomura is obviously clouding your judgment  Pic1 looks horrible compared.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Getting ready to announce the 360 version. /troll
> 
> I'll wait until we get a quality version to decide.


You can keep believing in 360 version, but your most likely going to hit a dead end =/ Just saying.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 23, 2011)

You missed my /troll there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh nvm =S It was colored white so it was easy to miss =S Ignore my comment >.<


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Noctis Lucis Caelum said:
> 
> 
> > I think both pictures are great, I really don't care about which Nomura chooses, as long as he has a reason to do so.
> ...



Vault is right, you can cleary see that pic2 looks much more better than pic1 ;D
I love this game too even though I haven't tried xD but since I like the KH series and the FF series then I will probably love this mixture ;D

-LS-


----------



## Nois (Jan 24, 2011)

I think that making a pic of a face while the character is moving was a bad idea. But overall, Noctis looks good bros.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think that making a pic of a face while the character is moving was a bad idea. But overall, Noctis looks good bros.



you can say that both of them move at the same speed ;D I actually took it when they stood still!

but moving or not you can cleary see the difference ;P

EDIT: Noctis is badass, he clearly is one of my favorite characters, just have to play as him too and see if I like him more than Zack xD

-LS-


----------



## Reksveks (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking at the gameplay videos of this game, i am still confused how parties work. I remember it being slightly hectic

I would like a much clearer clarification of the gameplay and party systems, however the trailers looking encouraging but so did 13. Also want to hear more about the world map that has given Nomura a slight headache.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Looking at the gameplay videos of this game, i am still confused how parties work. I remember it being slightly hectic
> 
> I would like a much clearer clarification of the gameplay and party systems, however the trailers looking encouraging but so did 13. Also want to hear more about the world map that has given Nomura a slight headache.


You may be confused about the gameplay like me because Nomura never really gave out too much info on the gameplay. He got the info guarded like Fort Knox.

FFXIII was pretty much everything I expected to be once they explained more about it before release in Japan. Thats probably why the game didn't bother me at all like other fans.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2011)

New Versus Update​
*"The Dengeki Games Square Enix coverage that leaked out yesterday disappointed, but sister publication Dengeki PlayStation more than makes up for it! The magazine has four pages on Final Fantasy Versus XIII, two pages on Final Fantasy XIII-2 and four pages on Final Fantasy Type-0. These blowouts are accompanied by interviews with Tetsuya Nomura, Yoshinori Kitase and Motomu Toriyama.

A few Versus battle system details have leaked out first:

- The actual battle screen in the final game will show character names.
Some areas regarding how the battle screen shows commands will probably change for the final.

- Magic has different effects depending on the character who uses it.
A young blonde male character shown in the magazine's screenshots is good with guns. He alone has aiming controls and can aim for enemy weak spots.

- When other characters use guns, they have just a normal lock-on.
The game has a large number of weapons. Main character Noctis can use them all.

- Your battle party can have up to three members. However, the members who aren't taking part in the battle will join in on conversations.

- There are more party members than the four shown in the magazine. However, the game doesn't have a massive number of party members."

Source:* 

Wow theres more party members?? Now im curious to know who they are =/


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

Of course there will be more party members. If there weren't it would be bad.

Edit: I bet there'll be 7, just a guess.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2011)

More New Versus Update​
*"Here are some more Versus XIII details from Dengeki's feature and its interview with Tetsuya Nomura. Included are some comments from Nomura indicating that we shouldn't expect the game this year:

- Main character Noctis is not "cool." He's just a normal youth. He feels "I am strong," but he's not as strong as he thinks.

- Some segments of the trailer show natural landscapes. These are like the fields you encounter in other games. The game will have time progression: morning, afternoon, evening and night.

- Contrary to some theories, the dragon rider character who appears in the trailer is not heroine Stella. Nomura says he wouldn't show Stella in such a state. The character you see in that sequence is an enemy.

- You can steal army vehicles for your use. You can ride air ships, cars and Chocobos.

- The blonde character shown in the trailer is Noctis's friend. The other two characters are friends from Noctis's childhood. The person with glasses is like Noctis's tactician.

- You'll recall that someone in the trailer says "You're not fit to be king," or something to that effect. This statement is not directed at Noctis. (I think everyone assumed it was!)

- Nomura says something along the lines of: This year, we have Type-0 and XIII-2, so please forget about Versus for a while. He asked that people be patient and understand that they're trying to do something incredible.

- At the earliest, we could see more from Versus XIII at E3."

Source:* 

So it is confirmed Stella is not the dragoon Knight, I did have a small hate for showing Stella that way. Plus Riding Chocobos FTW! And Nomura's last statements saying that we have to wait longer and there trying to do something incredible. Now that is the artist I know, however long Versus takes, it is going to be the work of a true artist....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Noctis. My only complain is that we can only have up to 3 battle members in the battle party, I wished we could upt to 4 members like in FFIX and FFIV. :/

Other than that, the game keeps getting more promising.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2011)

The fact that Nomura is trying to make something "Incredible" just warms my heart that that is the kind of game developer who is taking his work seriously out there just to make a game and as people have said, this will be a true "Revolutionary" Action RPG. 

*@Sennin:* No Problem Man, I can assure you every KH fan will love this game. But the only downfall is delayment of KH3 T.T


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2011)

This game does seem like it can redeem FF's name as being on the forefront of video game development, after the fall from grace with XIII and XIV (even if you enjoyed it, there's little room to argue it was as good as VI or VII).  That said, there are a couple signs of the bad side of JRPG cliches -- Noctis being "not cool", "normal kid" and "not as strong as he thinks" hints at a whiny stuck-up adolescent with an outcast complex.  _Hopefully_ it won't go that way.

But then, I'll likely never play this unless it gets ported to the 360, so why should I care?  Why am I even here?


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> - Nomura says something along the lines of: This year, we have Type-0 and XIII-2, *so please forget about Versus for a while*. He asked that people be patient and understand that they're trying to do something incredible.
> 
> - At the earliest, we could see more from Versus XIII at E3."


Ok screw this...I'm done with Versus XIII now. So tired of being lead on man. I'll get this game whenever its in the bargain bin or something. FFXIII-2 I'm more hyped for now.


Thanks for the info though Noctis Lucis Caelum.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2011)

As I said, A Artist can take however long as he wants when painting a portrait, its about how significant he envisions the painting to be.

@Mordin Solus: Have you considered watching online Playthroughs of the game? Or buying a PS3 in the time you have until Versus comes out?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

This just basically confirms what I said before... Versus XIII will be developed to the same technical level that the FFVII remake would have been made to. We're also talking another two or three years before Versus XIII is ready for release, making Versus XIII take at least eight years to develop - which means, as the guys at Square Enix said, a game at this technical level would take almost a decade to create.

So they weren't talking out of their arses when they said a HD remake of FFVII was impractical... Two main series Final Fantasy games have been released since Versus XIII began development - FFXII and FFXIII - and the two have combined sales equally around eleven million. Will Versus XIII be able to match those sales and prove that it's worth working on one game for almost a decade? I really don't see it happening, even if Nomura justifies himself by saying the Kingdom Hearts series slowed down development.

Either way, Versus XIII is very important - depending on its success, Square Enix may or may not decide a FFVII remake is worth putting the effort into.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 24, 2011)

They can take as long as they want with this, as long as its done right I wont complain.


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> @Mordin Solus: Have you considered watching online Playthroughs of the game? Or buying a PS3 in the time you have until Versus comes out?



Buying a new PS3 is out of the question, personally -- any spare cash I would be willing to spend in that regard would automatically go towards buying or saving for new PC hardware.  Watching playthroughs may not be a bad idea though, especially if it turns out as linear as FFXIII was.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> This just basically confirms what I said before... Versus XIII will be developed to the same technical level that the FFVII remake would have been made to. We're also talking another two or three years before Versus XIII is ready for release, making Versus XIII take at least eight years to develop - which means, as the guys at Square Enix said, a game at this technical level would take almost a decade to create.
> 
> So they weren't talking out of their arses when they said a HD remake of FFVII was impractical... Two main series Final Fantasy games have been released since Versus XIII began development - FFXII and FFXIII - and the two have combined sales equally around eleven million. Will Versus XIII be able to match those sales and prove that it's worth working on one game for almost a decade? I really don't see it happening, even if Nomura justifies himself by saying the Kingdom Hearts series slowed down development.
> 
> Either way, Versus XIII is very important - depending on its success, Square Enix may or may not decide a FFVII remake is worth putting the effort into.


True.

They spent more time developing Versus XIII than XIII (and XIII-2). Shit, might as well rename Versus XIII into FF XV now.

I doubt Versus XIII sales, no, any game period would ever justify taking a decade to make it. After a decade of making a game, this is all the info we get, and we are _still_ told to wait. Art or no, this is unnecessary. Other developers made multiple high quality AAA games in the the time its taking them to make this one. Either they have only a small amount of people working on it or Nomura is just working on too much other shit.

After this release in like 2013 or something, they should never tease another game during early development ever, ever again.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

Well to all the non-Ps3 Owners, if your that desperate, I will inform you that I most likely will be making a playthrough of Versus XIII with my friend in HD. So Thats one thing you can consider if you don't own a 360 and you want to play this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 25, 2011)

That's SE main problem if you ask me. They need to lower their workload and finish projects before they start new ones. Also why does everyone call this an action rpg? It looks more like a realtime RPG to me.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

> This just basically confirms what I said before... Versus XIII will be developed to the same technical level that the FFVII remake would have been made to. We're also talking another two or three years before Versus XIII is ready for release, making Versus XIII take at least eight years to develop - which means, as the guys at Square Enix said, a game at this technical level would take almost a decade to create.



exactly this. and it would be a decade + 1 or 2 years if they decide to release it for the xbox360 as well because they will have to figure out how to downsize every thing to match the xbox360 standards and they will have the hassle of thinking how to compress the game to fit into 4 discs or more without making it look like a shitty port. look at what happened to the original XIII. i read somewhere on IGN and watched some kind of developer video on youtube years ago that SE confessed that they started back from scratch when they heard that their project is going multiplat. the video even shows an early prototype of the ATB with a Yuna character look alike as their playable character. since they started from scratch they were never able to add the towns and they claimed that creating an HD town in game will take time, SPACE and resources which they dont really have because they are looking for a specific release date. and they all have to compress all their hard work just so that the xbox360 players can play the game too.. thats the reason why FFXIII became linear as hell.

sigh fucking M$ if only xbox didnt came to existence.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't believe that SE staff are working around the clock to make this game. Now that they're focusing on XIII-2 this is left alone. Same thing happened when they were concentrating on XIII. So it's no wonder that it's taking so long. If they'd been working on this non-stop it wouldn't have taken 8 years. I could be wrong though. Maybe this game is filled with cities, towns etc. That would take a shitload of time to create from scratch. But 8 years.. come on.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

Full Nomura Interview​
*"Square Enix shared a gameplay-filled trailer for Final Fantasy Versus XIII at last week's 1st Production Department Premier event, but director Tetsuya Nomura did not show up at the event to detail the game. For clarification on what we should have been looking for in the trailer, we turn to this week's Dengeki PlayStation which has an interview with Nomura and a four page spread on the game.

The content of the article and interview were summarized in detail at a blog that always gets Dengeki in advance, so I'll pass along a summary of the summary here.

The article shows the visual of main character Noctis Lucis Caelum that was also featured in the latest Jump (the image hasn't been released online yet). Noctis is quoted as saying "Fools set the rules in this world. Just take a look around. It's Undeniable."

Screenshots in the magazine hint at a number of elements, most of which will be familiar to those who viewed trailer (an HD version is due for release on the 27th, although you may find a low res version floating around now). A battle screen shows commands for Magic, Item, Summon and EX-ARTS. There's also a scene of Noctis using a thunder-like magic.

Noctis has great physical ability. But beyond that, he also has a secret power that only the royal family possesses (Noctis is a prince, in case you weren't aware). When he unleashes this power, his blue eyes turn red. Countless swords appear in his surrounding, and he's able to control these freely. He also becomes capable of instantly warping from point to point. If you watch one of the earlier Versus CG trailers, you'll recognize the power that's mentioned here.

Nomura revealed a few additional bits about the gameplay, story and characters in his interview with the magazine.

The game's combat system is party based, giving you a party of at most three characters. During the early parts of the story, party members will be swapped in and out for you. However, as you advance in the story, you'll be able to freely switch out members. Potential party members go beyond the four characters shown in the trailer although Nomura said that the game's cast is not particularly massive or anything.


Noctis and friends in this old image of Versus XIII. The 'glasses guy' and 'blonde guy' mentioned throughout this article can be seen here.
You'll be able to switch off between the different characters in your party. They all have different attack capabilities. As an example, all characters are capable of using magic, but the effect of the magic differs. When Noctis casts magic, the magic emerges from his weapons. On the other hand, the party member with glasses (shown in the trailer), will light his surroundings with fire.

Noctis is the only character capable of equipping all of the game's many weapon types. The other characters have unique specialities. One character, the blonde guy from the trailer, stands out. He's a gun specialist, and when using him you can switch to a third person view for precise aiming at enemy weak points, buildings and other objects. While all the other characters can wield guns, this character alone has the aiming mode.

Joining weapon and magic attacks, you'll also be able to take control of armored mech-like vehicles -- something that was also shown in the trailer. You can steal these from the enemy by killing off the pilot.

You can also steal tanks, and ride cars, air ships and Chocobos. Regarding the stealing part, it looks like Noctis and crew have high moral standards, so they won't steal common vehicles. They'll only steal army vehicles.

The battle scenes shown in the trailer appear to be early, as they will be seeing some interface changes. The final version will show character names, for instance. The staff is currently conducting tests in this area of the game.

Nomura pointed out one area of the battle interface that stood out for many during the trailer: the highly animated character portraits in the lower right of the screen. These are tied in to the character's feelings and current movement.

Even when you're not directly engaged in combat, you'll want to be on the lookout as you play. The game has a realtime event system in place. As you move about, you'll sometimes come under attack, or some event will automatically trigger. For example, when Noctis reaches a pedestrian bridge, a behemoth beast will attack. Another example is a plane crashing into the road. Implementing these kinds of real time events, which transition seamlessly into the flow of gameplay, takes a long time in terms of development, said Nomura. There are many examples shown in the trailer.

The natural landscapes shown later in the trailer are from the game's world map, revealed Nomura. Time will progress here, becoming dark, day time, evening and so-forth.

Joining these first gameplay details, Nomura provided a few character and story details. During this discussion, he managed to refrain from referring to any characters by name, outside of Noctis and heroine Stella of course. If you listen to the trailer closely, you can pick up a few names besides these two.

The blonde-haired party member who appears in the trailer is a recent friend of Noctis. The two other party members, including the guy with glasses, are Noctis' childhood friend.

Noctis is royalty, and his friends follow him. However, they have a friendly relationship, so they aren't really reserved in his presence. This is pretty clear given the informal nature of the dialogue in the trailer. At one point, one party member says to Noctis, "You're not as strong as you think."

Nomura cleared up a couple of points from the trailer. First, contrary to what some have speculated, the armored lady who appears late in trailer is not Stella. Nomura joked that he wouldn't show Stella in such a fashion. The lady is an enemy dragon knight. Nomura made it a point to note that dragon knights do exist in the game regardless of the modern world setting.

The other point of clarification concerns a sequence where Noctis' father, seated in a throne early in the trailer (before the gameplay begins), says something along the lines of "You're not fit to be king." While many assumed this statement was directed at Noctis, it's actually directed at someone else.

Nomura also revealed that the opening moments of the trailer, where we hear someone calling out to Noctis as "Prince Noctis" is from the beginning area of the game.

Closing off the interview, Nomura was asked about a release target time frame, and responded that because the focus is on quality, he's not sure when the game will be released. Noting that Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy, Final Fantasy Type-0, and Final Fantasy XIII-2 are all due out this year, he joked that we should forget about Versus for the time being. The game will take more time, he explained, as they're trying to do a number of incredible things. This is something he hopes players understood from the trailer.

Our next update on the game will come at the earliest at E3, Nomura told Dengeki. Famitsu is also set to have a Nomura interview this week, so we may actually get a few additional bits there as well."

Source* 

Hmmm so Nomura was just joking about the part we should forget about Versus. And we are probably going to see this game's release date at E3 but I have said that about TGS, and 1st Production Premiere too So Idk =S What do you guys think?


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

Steal cars and airships! Grand Theft Final Fantasy.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

Hell Yeeeeeaaahhhh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you jack a soldier for his ride and chase down a behemoth and shoot him with lasers?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

If you believe then... yes...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 25, 2011)

They really should rename this game Final Fantasy XV, not only the dimension of the game looks massive for a spin-off, since SE takes billions of years to develop HD games they could, this way, still release a third main FF game this generation, like traditionally happens.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

But Versus isn't a spin off its part of the compilation of the Final Fantasy XIII series? So it is technically a main game essentially it is Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

@noctis

is that legit? coz it sounds like a fanfic to me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

Heres your source =/


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They really should rename this game Final Fantasy XV, not only the dimension of the game looks massive for a spin-off, since SE takes billions of years to develop HD games they could, this way, still release a third main FF game this generation, like traditionally happens.


Agreed.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But Versus isn't a spin off its part of the compilation of the Final Fantasy XIII series? So it is technically a main game essentially it is Final Fantasy XIII


Well, it can't "essentially" be Final Fantasy XIII because there is already a Final Fantasy XIII (and a XIII-2 coming soon). Going by how the Compilations normally works, all the games in the Compilation aren't spin-offs, yet they exist to complement the main entry. They tend to all be placed in the same mythos and worlds despite being different, like the Ivalice Compilation. I think what the_notorious_Z.E. trying to say is...they putting more effort into a FF game NOT part of the main entry than any other game they made this gen and last and Versus XIII doesn't seem to carry much similarities to XIII at all, unless XIII-2 bridges some connection to Versus XIII...which could happen. 

Agito was changed to Type-0, so should Versus XIII be changed to FF XV now, because at this rate they going with Versus XIII....we wont see a FF XV for a long damn time....


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> exactly this. and it would be a decade + 1 or 2 years if they decide to release it for the xbox360 as well because they will have to figure out how to downsize every thing to match the xbox360 standards and they will have the hassle of thinking how to compress the game to fit into 4 discs or more without making it look like a shitty port. look at what happened to the original XIII. i read somewhere on IGN and watched some kind of developer video on youtube years ago that SE confessed that they started back from scratch when they heard that their project is going multiplat. the video even shows an early prototype of the ATB with a Yuna character look alike as their playable character. since they started from scratch they were never able to add the towns and they claimed that creating an HD town in game will take time, SPACE and resources which they dont really have because they are looking for a specific release date. and they all have to compress all their hard work just so that the xbox360 players can play the game too.. thats the reason why FFXIII became linear as hell.
> 
> sigh fucking M$ if only xbox didnt came to existence.



I don't believe that for a second.  SE has only themselves to blame for XIII's shortcomings.  They could have gone to another disc for the 360 version, since IIRC Lost Odyssey had four discs.  Also, the cinematics take up more storage space than town areas, so if anything those would have been cut back more.

Also, if XIII was built from scratch for the 360, they did a pathetic job of that too.  Eurogamer's DigitalFoundry found around 1 GB of unused space on each of the 360's discs, even though the 360 version used video compression that was clearly lower-quality than the PS3 version.  The in-engine graphics on the 360 were also significantly worse than the PS3 version, which is odd since the most multi-plat games made by AAA developers maintain some level of parity -- if not identical, they have their own strengths and weaknesses that play to each console's strengths and weaknesses.  FF XIII seemed to take advantage of none of the 360's strengths over the PS3.  I find it more likely that FF XIII was a technically half-baked port from the PS3 to the 360 rather than built from the ground up for the 360.

Oh, and you think you're smart with a dollar sign?  Try these on for size.  $ony, Play$tation, $quare Enix, Final Fanta$y.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> I don't believe that for a second.  SE has only themselves to blame for XIII's shortcomings.  They could have gone to another disc for the 360 version, since IIRC Lost Odyssey had four discs.  Also, the cinematics take up more storage space than town areas, so if anything those would have been cut back more.


You do know that Microsoft changed their policy on discs more than three right? Lost Odyssey was not only release before the change but it was published by Microsoft themselves. Not that I deny that XIII did a shoddy job on the 360 port though.



> Also, if XIII was built from scratch for the 360, they did a pathetic job of that too.  Eurogamer's DigitalFoundry found around 1 GB of unused space on each of the 360's discs, even though the 360 version used video compression that was clearly lower-quality than the PS3 version.  The in-engine graphics on the 360 were also significantly worse than the PS3 version, which is odd since the most multi-plat games made by AAA developers maintain some level of parity -- if not identical, they have their own strengths and weaknesses that play to each console's strengths and weaknesses.  FF XIII seemed to take advantage of none of the 360's strengths over the PS3.  I find it more likely that FF XIII was a technically half-baked port from the PS3 to the 360 rather than built from the ground up for the 360.


I agree. Although they claim opposite of what is known, they never planned to release it on 360 until last minute so that explains the shittyness of the port...cause I doubt it was built from scratch as well.



> Oh, and you think you're smart with a dollar sign?  Try these on for size.  $ony, Play$tation $quare Enix, Final Fanta$y.


M$ is a commonly used thing now, and it kind of fits them. Don't take it personally. Even Xbox 360 supporters use it.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you think Microsoft would be unwilling to change that policy in order to help convince Square Enix to bring one of the most famous RPG series of all time over to the 360?  (I would continue to rant, but since you agree with the rest of what I said I'll just let it be)


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

thats what they said man not me. im too lazy to find for the link since the youtube link and another link to a website iirc was also posted on the comments section by another member @ IGN. and if you really want to play this game, why dont you just buy a ps3? :los

edit: i found a link that shows the early build of FFXIII using google though its missing the Yuna like character that i saw 2 years ago, and corrections it was originally a ps2 game. sorry if i wasnt 100% accurate


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, Square was actually considering going the cel shaded look?

I kind of wish they did, just so I could see the rage from some fans.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

New Versus Update​
*
"-Your characters in Versus will not have jobs. However, your enemies will include dragon knights (or dragoons if you prefer) and summoners.

-There is a summoning element to the game.

-Your weapon selection will include: swords, axes, spheres, hand guns, machine guns, rifles, bazookas, and shot guns. This is just a partial list, though.

-The Ignis character (the guy with the glasses) is good with assist-style attacks. He can toss knives at enemies. (Note: I'm not sure if Nomura actually uses the Ignis name, or if it's just the person who wrote the summary.)

-The character with the scar on his face uses a fighting style. He can make use of a pile bunker and broad sword.

-The blonde character is a gunner

-The game will have positional damage elements for attacking enemies.

-Larger enemies will have weak points.

-The game does not have team attacks for your party members. Repeat: does not.

-You can combo your attacks across character changes -- that is, you can keep your combo going when you switch the character you're currently controlling. As an example, you can make the scarfaced character do positional damage with his hammer, then switch to Ignis, or you can make the enemy shrink away in fear from Ignis's magic then call in another character to attack.

-You can bring party members back to life if they die. The exception is Noctis. 

-If he dies, the game ends

-The difficulty is being set towards the high end."

Source:* 

Well there you have it folks, If Noctis dies, the game is done =/


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> -If he dies, the game ends
> 
> -The difficulty is being set towards the high end."[/B]
> 
> Well there you have it, If Noctis dies, the game is done =/



I am not shocked at all...but I figure some fans will be pissed off. Don't know why that irritates people though that if the leader dies, game over. Actually, I do _know_ why, but I don't _understand_ why.

Also, a hard game at that...ay. That doesn't bother me either.

I need to stop visting this thread or I'd get hyped about it, and I hate getting hyped about games thats not coming out soon


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 25, 2011)

i prefer if the leader doesnt make the game over, but it doesnt really bother me, just a slight slight annoyance. on the other hand, syked its going be supposedly difficult, free paced, no team oriented attacks, and a good combos system


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

But the bad thing is, if your controlling another party member other than Noctis, and he is bound to die in battle, your pretty much screwed =/


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> i prefer if the leader doesnt make the game over, but it doesnt really bother me, just a slight slight annoyance. on the other hand, syked its going be supposedly difficult, free paced, no team oriented attacks, and a good combos system


Sounds like a bit like a cross between Star Ocean and Kingdom Hearts.

The party bit of the gameplay seems to be hella similar to a great underrated game I love...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nklf9v15rmY[/YOUTUBE]

Why do no one I know played this damn game? Its awesome!



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But the bad thing is, if your controlling another party member other than Noctis, and he is bound to die in battle, your pretty much screwed =/


Well, yeah you have a point there. However, SE seems to be good with AIs though (see FFXII and FFXIII) though so I still wouldn't worry too much. Noctis may be able to handle himself when you arent playing with him.

 I was going to mostly play with Noctis anywho unless they add a female party member. Then again, it seems they are going to take advantage of the system, so I'm probably going to have to switch alot huh?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 25, 2011)

The MC dying part dosent bother me. I played SMT Games like persona with the same rule and it makes the game challenging and rewarding.

I just hope there isn't any cheep shit instant death moves on enemies. There isn't right.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2011)

According to Japanese wikipedia, the three other characters' names are:

Blond guy: Prompt
Big guy: Gladiolus
Glasses guy: Ignis


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 26, 2011)

^Already on the first page but thanks for the info =D


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 26, 2011)

Plus something cool =D
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhQNW4lATJg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLlEWUZuN3o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7VDu9ffKR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Midaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII is just awesome, made by an awesome person of course, Tetsuya Nomura must be the greatest character designer and video game producer in the whole world. 

Graphics can make us think everything is real, I already want to see more videos from the battles 



smashbroforlife said:


> This game is a disappointment and people on the nomura bandwagon and just cause he made it they will say its good even if its not good cause he made it.


You must be kidding man, you're the one disappointing.



The World said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOW! IS THIS REAL LIFE???????



*Spoiler*: _Maaaaybe_ 














Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> New Shonen Jump Pictures
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I would like to have this Shounen Jump volume :33


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 26, 2011)

midaru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Maaaaybe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oohhh that 1st picture looks so real, my eyes must be decieving me. please tell me thats not a guy on cosplay.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 26, 2011)

New Famitsu Scans​

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks for the scans ;D

-LS-


----------



## Midaru (Jan 26, 2011)

*@ Noctis:* Those scans... 



aionaraP said:


> oohhh that 1st picture looks so real, my eyes must be decieving me. please tell me thats not a guy on cosplay.



Sorry Aionara, but I have to tell you those weren't a guy on cosplay, those were a girl on cosplay. 

[SPOILER="Fantasy based on reality" or maybe "Reality based on fantasy"? (cosplays)]






[/SPOILER]


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 26, 2011)

WTF!? i thought those were in-game screenshots 

nvm i saw the watermark below. fail


----------



## Athrum (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> The party bit of the gameplay seems to be hella similar to a great underrated game I love...
> 
> 
> Why do no one I know played this damn game? Its awesome!




Are you kidding? Demon stone was awesome  Drizzt ftw


----------



## Wan (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol cosplayers for a game that isn't even out yet. 

I wonder if this might become the Duke Nukem Forever of Japan.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Are you kidding? Demon stone was awesome  Drizzt ftw





C'mon Square, just rename FF Versus XIII to FFXV...you know you want too!


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Lol cosplayers for a game that isn't even out yet.
> 
> I wonder if this might become the Duke Nukem Forever of Japan.


It will have to be delayed much much MUCH longer to get duke nukem Status.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Plus something cool =D
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhQNW4lATJg[/YOUTUBE]



This one in particular is pretty good.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 27, 2011)

I need Noctis Avies!!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol you should go to Kiki`s rebirth shop (I think thats what its called) and just post a image of Noctis so shell make a avatar out of it or have her make a short gif animation from the trailers =S
 Right here


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

I got tired of asking people to make avatars and sigs for me so I make em myself now.

I'm getting somewhat ok at it right now though...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2011)

Zhaan said:


>



I like the Amano style painting.

Did he do any work in this?


----------



## Deimos (Jan 27, 2011)

Zhaan said:


>



Forgot we're the 27th! Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

CGI aside, the gameplay sequences look pretty amazing to me. That dinosaur place is beautiful.



Kusuriuri said:


> I like the Amano style painting.
> 
> Did he do any work in this?



I think so, yes.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2011)

It does look amazing. I'm now very excited about this even though a few days ago it wasn't even on my mind. Loved the part where the guy shot a part of the environment and it caused an explosion to damage the Behemoth.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 27, 2011)

What I always loved about vXIII is the theme. Regardless of how good the graphics are or how neat the battle system is, the world is very attractive. The one point I'm not worried about is the story. Hopefully the rest will be just as good!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

Not to mention, it looks very wide and open compared to a certain other Final Fantasy..

This and PSP2 in one day, too much win.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2011)

I find it funny how their portraits at the bottom left of the screen move in the little box as they do


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Plus something cool =D
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhQNW4lATJg[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLlEWUZuN3o[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7VDu9ffKR4[/YOUTUBE]



Those are (fairly decent) fan made songs, but have nothing to do with the actual soundtrack.

I'm just pointing that out so people won't get confused. :3



Kusuriuri said:


> I find it funny how their portraits at the bottom left of the screen move in the little box as they do



Yeah, kinda neat though.

I really like what we've seen of the UI so far, it's very nice and simplistic.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

The HD trailer look so clear =D Watching it at 1080p and eating my breakfast  Btw I uploaded the HD trailer on the first page.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 27, 2011)

omfg that trailer. FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, before I jizz over the trailer, I could only make it to page 21 before I got pissed at Noctis for saying "See, it's still exclusive" and "It doesn't matter if it's old, overused gameplay, it's Nomura's dick so it's amazing"

Please stop.

Anyway, I watched the trailer today without sound during class. I was so bored during class and realized "Holy shit! It's been days since that conference" so went to the site. Pleasantly surprised to see a FFXIII-2 trailer (with a 2011 release? holy shit) and of course the beauty that is Versus finally showing its fangs.

Graphics, beautiful. Love how the characters' faces show legit human movements. Love how everything move correctly: Noctis's clothes move so fluently and realistically. very impressive. Although it is KH revamped, I couldn't care less. I'm sure there's something there that will be a complete overhaul. Like the vehicles, the teleporting, switching characters, multiple weapons, etc. A good frame to improve on is safer than no frame and having a shit system. But, I wouldn't have minded something new, though it doesnt bother me. The little character stat bars with their faces moving as they are, probably the sexiest thing I've ever seen. It's something so simple and unnecessary, but it just makes it look so sleek imo. I absolutely loved that.

I won't watch the trailer again with sound. I'm kinda sad I spoiled the game this much, though it's not too bad. Hoping the game is really lengthy considering a fucking third of my life has been spent on it. I honestly need a release date this E3. I don't think I can handle this.


AND just moments later my cousin asks me for my tattoo specs so he can design my sleeve. So, great day overall.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Okay, before I jizz over the trailer, I could only make it to page 21 before *I got pissed at Noctis for saying "See, it's still exclusive" and "It doesn't matter if it's old, overused gameplay, it's Nomura's dick so it's amazing"*
> 
> Please stop.


Is it wrong that I completely laughed my ass of at this?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Okay, before I jizz over the trailer, I could only make it to page 21 before I got pissed at Noctis for saying "See, it's still exclusive" and "It doesn't matter if it's old, overused gameplay, it's Nomura's dick so it's amazing"



Hmmm I'm gonna ignore the harsh comments but I do believe Versus is still a exclusive and will be (Just my opinion that most likely will happen). But, from the recent interviews of Nomura, he is pretty dead serious about Exclusivity and said Versus will show up at E3. Most likely a big announcement at the Sony Press conference. I know you don't own a PS3 atm, but I suggest you invest in one if you really want to play this game.

Here is my proof: 

Nomura's "Dick" isn't really what I would prefer =/ I admire his work and he always innovates upon his previous work. The gameplay isn't obviously going to be exactly the same as Kingdom Hearts, I believe he will add more new mechanics to the gameplay.

Sorry I don't mean to be harsh, its just I'm taking most likely into consideration =/


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2011)

The point I was making is that there were like... 10 pages dedicated to "Nobody fucking cares if it's exclusive" and you constantly saying Nomura is such an artist, etc. Again, nobody cares. All we want is a good game. FF and KH are my favorite series and I couldn't give two shits if Nomura was the next Einstein combined with Da Vinci or if he was a retard from a shelter as long as I enjoy the game.

Your praise to him is just unnecessary is what I'm saying. It's not like people are saying he's a terrible game creator every post or that they want it for the 360.

I'll say it one more time. NOBODY CARES.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

Funny how there are people that care, you just seem to view your opinion differently from games. As a future game developer, I take the artistic elements of a game seriously, I just don't play it for entertainment. And the fact that Nomura is specifically making this game for the PS3 by using the full potential of it amazes me since some developers tend to leave the extra capabilities of the PS3 in excess because of laziness. Do I really care if you don't care? No, not my problem. End this now and move back to the game, mentioning something that happened last week is just a waste of time =/


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks the gameplay looks a little... Slow?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 27, 2011)

^Who knows....


Just going to enjoy other games until they give us the damn release date.


Meh, xbox can have it after the release is made in ps3..not sure who would care since it does not hamper the quality in anyway.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 27, 2011)

Funny that I've just watched gameplay vids of The Last Story and seeing the gameplay mechanics of Versus reminded me of just that.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2011)

Omg, all I can do is face palm at how you don't even realize what you're saying.

@Lyra: Yeah, it didn't look too much faster than the other gameplay we saw. I thought it was supposed to be too fast for us to follow, but it wasn't too bad. I'd rather be able to see what they're doing than watch Dragon Ball Z-esque fights.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 27, 2011)

screw the xbox man, i dont want another game to suffer because of that crap box as they will try to water down the ps3 version all for the sake of xbox. if this shit goes multiplat i swear to god i will troll all FF and xbox based forums and spam every mod's threads and inboxes.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

^Avoid bashing Consoles in this thread man, as much as its tempting, please don't bash the Xbox. We already know this is a PS3 Exclusive, so theres no need for that hate =/


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2011)

More ignorance.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 27, 2011)

i know man, im just saying. inb4 someone jinx it


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> screw the xbox man, i dont want another game to suffer because of that crap box as they will try to water down the ps3 version all for the sake of xbox. if this shit goes multiplat i swear to god i will troll all FF and xbox based forums and spam every mod's threads and inboxes.



The xbox is great


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

Keep the flaming down =/ Or else Shuntentatsu will bound to post a 4chan image =S But in all seriousness if you want to start a console war, revive the old PS3 vs Xbox thread =/


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Keep the flaming down =/ Or else Shuntentatsu will bound to post a 4chan image =S But in all seriousness if you want to start a console war, revive the old PS3 vs Xbox thread =/



Lol, that is quite true. And that PS3 vs Xbox thread is an abomination.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Noctis vs Lightning


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

^*Teleports behind Lightning*
*Cracks neck*
End of story


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Personality wise, Lightning is a stubborn bitch. Noctis seems like he might be conceited. I'd go with Nocits.

Fighting wise, Noctis looks more impressive.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Lightning may have some new power we don't know about in this new FFXIII-3.

Also...Lightning wins by default because she is a hot female...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

noctis.

lightning is not a hot female, she is a computer image made up of data.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> noctis.
> 
> lightning is not a hot female, she is a computer image made up of data.



A hot computer image made up of data.

Hell, people during the Renaissance made portraits of Venus in the nude and is often remarked as thing of beauty.

Instead of saying "beauty" I'm being real and saying "hot".


Sigh, it never fails with people making a big deal off saying something is hot...geez...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't think Lightning was attractive, pink hair is a no for me.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I didn't think Lightning was attractive, pink hair is a no for me.



It'll grow on you.

I wonder will Versus XIII will have some hot playable females for it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> A hot computer image made up of data.
> 
> Hell, people during the Renaissance made portraits of Venus in the nude and is often remarked as thing of beauty.
> 
> ...



You are attracted to something to something that doesnt exist


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> You are attracted to something to something that doesnt exist



And? 

Whats the point?

I'm attracted to nude paintings of Venus and Minerva...ok? So?


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Deimos (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> It'll grow on you.
> 
> I wonder will Versus XIII will have some hot playable females for it.



Maybe we'll get the chance to play with Stella.. when she's wearing that skirt from the DKS trailer of course!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you guys think Versus XIII will have some re playability value?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wonder will Versus XIII will have some hot playable females for it.



Of course not. Since when has a Nomura game ever had playable female characters? He's all about the bromance.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova, chill out. If a woman looked like Lightning, she'd probably be hot, therefore it's safe to say that Lightning is hot. It's done with every type of art, digital, paint, even anime.

@Noctis: Versus will have replayability for any real fans. I've played FFVII-X and XIII all at least twice and KH and KHII 3 times each. I've decided I want to play this game more times than I've ever seen a single movie and perfect it in every way, maybe multiple times.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Maybe we'll get the chance to play with Stella.. when she's wearing that skirt from the DKS trailer of course!


Aren't Noctis and Stella enemies or something?



Lyra said:


> Of course not. Since when has a Nomura game ever had playable female characters? He's all about the bromance.


Sigh...you have a point. 

This would be the first FF game with no playable females...and that would blow. At least let me put Noctis in a skirt or something...


As for replayability, I think this would have it in the dozens. Any game can have decent replayability if the developer tried. Hell, FFXIII had some great replayability options.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 28, 2011)

maybe Stella will be playable ;D

-LS-


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2011)

For some reason i also think she will be playable


----------



## destinator (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah that was in the new famitsu issue =D


----------



## Velocity (Jan 31, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling Noctis is going to be about as one dimensional as Squall or Nomura's completely wrong take on Cloud?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 31, 2011)

Except for that fact that he's going to be nothing like them.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 31, 2011)

Judging from the new Famitsu screens, the futuristic lance-weapon Noctis wields looks pretty cool.

I just hope that we'll spend a lot of time in cities and not too much time in wilderness areas. I'd hate to see all those beautiful city backgrounds not getting enough screen time.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Except for that fact that he's going to be nothing like them.



So he won't be a person characterised by the fact that he hides his true thoughts and feelings because he believes the fate of the world rests on his shoulders alone and therefore the more he distances himself the easier it will be for him to not get other people involved, even going so far as to complain that other people are idiots who just get in the way?


----------



## geG (Jan 31, 2011)

That seems like a lot to assume of a character just from their design.

I don't think Cloud or Squall were really like that either


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2011)

Just come in to say
I stole your avies and Sets


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

New Versus Update​
*"Final Fantasy Versus XIII information continues to come in thick and fast, this time new information loosely translated from Famistu (so forgive some things that may have gotten lost in translation).

Tetsuya Nomura has stated the following:

-His team will continue to work on the graphics, and they should be even better when the game is released.
-Confirms that footage after the the first scene in the recent trailer is all in-game.
-Noctis, Ignis, and Scarface are all childhood friends.
-Ignis is somewhat of a strategist.
-***Players can manipulate some cutscenes, the first person scene shown in the trailer was controllable.***
-The TGS trailer was deliberately slowed down so that battle scenes could be viewed clearly.
-Gameplay is much closer to Kingdom Hearts.
-You can switch between any of the characters during battle.
-There are a variety of weapons; swords, guns, axes, bazookas etc.
-***Only Noctis can use any weapon.***
-Ignis uses throwing knives, magic.
-Scarface is good at unarmed combat, sword fighting.
-Young blonde character is mainly a gunner.
-***Combo attacks change depending on the selection of weapons.***
-***Nomura reconfirms that there may be an E3 showing for the game.***"

Source: * 

Wow Players can manipulate Cutscene? This is beginning to sound like Nomura is using Kojima's style when he developed Metal Gear Solid 4 =S There better be a Zoom-in feature on Stella's ass  And Nomura has a obsession with graphics O.O I bet the game will turn out giving seizures to the ones who play it due to high resolution graphics =S

*Edit:* Heres a picture along with the interview


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2011)

I want a dual-wield or katana-esque weapon.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok Im sorry, But I have to link this XD


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it or is it Nomura build Noctis base on his image but with graphic enhancement


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

Eh Could be =/


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2011)

I Assume the english version will be simultaneous release right?
since it has english text or is it that we cn choose japanesse mode or renglish sub mode


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah it will be a worldwide Simultaneous release date =D


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I Assume the english version will be simultaneous release right?
> since it has english text or is it that we cn choose japanesse mode or renglish sub mode



That would be a first for square. Every single game they release has no option for japanese audio, which sucks because very few games from them get decent english voice acting.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol Since Nomura is very picky about making this game perfect, I bet he will be one of the judges that chooses which english voice actor he likes =S


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2011)

The game plot better last atleast 24 hours


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

24 hours? that would be very disappointing actually, considering how long this game is taking to make.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

Well from what Im speculating from Nomura interviews, this game might as well be 2 Bluray discs from how Vast Nomura describes this world plus the 8 years spent on developing this game =S


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2011)

I Still dont see blood much,i suppose slashing holograms...


----------



## Nois (Jan 31, 2011)

If this game is not the best shit _EVER_, It's gonna be the final fantasy for some people


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2011)

This is probaly is the 'final' fantasy,i dont see a future ff toping this.
the series probaly peak here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm still going to hold on to the hope of a classic FF. Like FFIX's triumphant return to the middle ages. pek

No more space ships and machine guns, mother-fuckers. Swords and Magic.


----------



## Nois (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still going to hold on to the hope of a classic FF. Like FFIX's triumphant return to the middle ages. pek
> 
> No more space ships and machine guns, mother-fuckers. Swords and Magic.



I was thinking of that today. I'd love to see a nice 'back to the roots' thing again. Well steampunkish themes were always up the FF franchise so I wouldn't hope for it to disappear. Btw, a victorian-themed FF would be awesome


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2011)

24 hours, lol. XIII was a disappointment (though I don't think it was "bad") and linear, but still provided around 40 hours if you watched all the cutscenes and whatever. I'm sure there'll be more and better side stuff to do in this game. There had better be 100-200 hours worth of extra shit for me to do, master, find, learn, obsess over, orgasm to.

I wouldn't mind another IX style FF to change things up. Give me a animal like character or weird creatures in my party... as long as it's not an MMO.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That would be a first for square. Every single game they release has no option for japanese audio, which sucks because very few games from them get decent english voice acting.



What? Whats wrong with FFX-FFXIII's voice acting? Or Kingdom Hearts series voice acting?

It was ok to me.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> What? Whats wrong with FFX-FFXIII's voice acting? Or Kingdom Hearts series voice acting?
> 
> It was ok to me.



Then you're probably American or Australian. Afaik, English voice acting get flamed a lot for some lack of expressiveness and such stuff. I personaly get the feeling sometimes that the VAs don't try good enough.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2011)

English voicing sounds so 'emotionless' 'dull'

'hey' 'whats up' 'yeah' 'let's go'

japanesse voicing can mix it up much better
thats why i am learning japanesse now.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> English voicing sounds so 'emotionless' 'dull'
> 
> 'hey' 'whats up' 'yeah' 'let's go'
> 
> ...



Which is very weird considering that English is technically definded by rhythm, pitch, intonation for expressing more meaning, and Japanese has rather simple stress pattern and stuff.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2011)

I Compared Vanille in english and japanesse,
in her English voice,it feel like it didnt 'click' she seems fake,because her lines always have the same tone' like reading out the words,of course that gives you more rhythm,because it sounds the same whole way through,i just felt characters didnt express much,but more like robot repeatinng lines.English makes more sense i agree,but i dont like it because,I know the characters are holograms,but it makes me feel better,if they express they mood in words,like japanesse do.it works better for me.Vanille in english seems less lively.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> Which is very weird considering that English is technically definded by rhythm, pitch, intonation for expressing more meaning, and Japanese has rather simple stress pattern and stuff.



It's called bad voice acting. Simple as that. America sees animeish stuff beneath them so they constantly rehire the same god awful anime English VAs.

That and it's hard to match voices to something that was scripted in another language. The motions and body language of a character usually matches the original language while it wouldn't work out so well for a different one.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts original characters were incredible, take it back.  Best main cast ever.

They need to ask Kojima how he does his English voice casting 'cause MGS, specifically 4, had the best voice acting I've ever heard from a translated game. Lost Odyssey was the best jRPG for it, I think. As long as Noctis isn't played by the Black Ranger, Ichigo, Rush Sykes, and those other 100 things he plays I'm happy. (<too lazy to go to imdb to remember his name)


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

The World said:


> It's called bad voice acting. Simple as that. America sees animeish stuff beneath them so they constantly rehire the same god awful anime English VAs.
> 
> That and it's hard to match voices to something that was scripted in another language. The motions and body language of a character usually matches the original language while it wouldn't work out so well for a different one.



I also get the feeling that the American VAs are all 'I'm not making a fool out of myself screaming like that. Lol japs.' And it gets me feeling like they don't try, because they think noone cares, just like they don't care.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2011)

New Versus Update​
*Too big to fit go to this link ====>*


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> Then you're probably American or Australian. Afaik, English voice acting get flamed a lot for some lack of expressiveness and such stuff. I personaly get the feeling sometimes that the VAs don't try good enough.



Yes I am American. What of it?

Other than Chaos Wars...most VAs from video games or animes don't bother me as nearly as much as other people. Sometimes I wonder if people criticize the VAs for shits and giggles nowadays. Yeah, back in the day the English was horrible, but c'mon now...English VAs did a complete 360 from how they use to be.

I've been watching dubs and subs of animes damn near all my life since I was five years old. Every single person irl I've ever met who was hard up into animes like I was never ever complained about them. The only reason I knew people bitched about them was because of message boards.

Also, when I think about it...its only shit from Japan most people want to hear in Japanese. I've never heard anyone ask for dual audio for a kung-fu flick from China...or The Witcher in Polish...or pretty much anything from another country that isn't Japanese, which makes me believe there is a lot of Japanophiles among us.

I'm not trying to be an asshole or anything...but a lot of the reasonings that people who don't understand Japanese gives for Japanese audio being better than English audio is extraordinarily flimsy as hell. If you like Japanese audio over English audio, that cool however so many people state it as a fact nowadays and...honestly it makes no damn sense to me at all still. Also, now since developers are aware of this, they abuse it and take advantage of silly consumers. The only difference between Star Ocean The Last Hope on 360 and the one on PS3 is that the PS3 version has dual audio and is on one disc (thats convenient though)....and they charged $60 for that shit on PS3. Hell, Eternal Sonata added more worthwhile shit on the PS3 version that made it more $60 worthy than The Last Hope did.


But to make a long story short...dual audio should be like the last thing on the checklist for Nomura to add. Just make the damn game good, and not shit first. Hearing people not wanting to play a game for not having dual audio is pretty much the most stupid reasoning I've ever heard for not playing a damn game...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope the plot isn't too predictable, or I get bored
I am getting an idea Hide-Travel-Revenge-，hes running away to protect his'light because he's the last one? So like he's dad was done for earlier in the game?
The 'light' thing hope to provide more development, the differnt worlds and more
is weapon upgrade important,or we just keep switching for better ones.
I kinda find it annoying Noctis. can use gun too, it makes blonde less unique,I thought everybody have they own skills,Says later on in the game , let's just say he's more like an accesory to locate weakpoints. I dontcget this gimmicks, is this like, react after you react to trigger different scenes and outcomes? So The trailer before shows Noctis in different throne, meaning there's a separate thing bewteen his dad Nd noctis, or he's sitting on Enemy territory.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2011)

Why have negative thoughts like that?

My thoughts are all positive.  Even if it's a huge fail, I'll still love it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2011)

I am Excited than before now
But still want to know more, that's where the negative came in


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Fraust said:


> My thoughts are all positive.  Even if it's a huge fail, I'll still love it.


I got high hopes for this FFXV it myself.

However, considering that this game was announced when I was in junior high, I'm kind of tired of waiting.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes I am American. What of it?
> 
> Other than Chaos Wars...most VAs from video games or animes don't bother me as nearly as much as other people. Sometimes I wonder if people criticize the VAs for shits and giggles nowadays. Yeah, back in the day the English was horrible, but c'mon now...English VAs did a complete 360 from how they use to be.
> 
> ...



I made the American comment because I know a lot of dubs from those countries that are terrible. OR at least were. I will adit however that voice acting went better, but not with everything.

And I'd actually prefer English audio as English is my second language all my life, and I'm an English teacher, so by extension I love the language. But I guess having such background and being very perceptive about language performance It seems to me that a LOT of English VAs don't do their best very often.

And I just hope FFvXIII will get good dub. [I liked X's dub unlike a lot of people too].

Dual audio would be nice for some International release of the game.

Off topic: The Witcher in Polish sounds good


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 1, 2011)

sanskrit dub would be nice...


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2011)

No Versus for 360? D:
Hopes it'll come for 360 like Tekken 6 :>


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2011)

Sexy said:


> No Versus for 360? D:
> Hopes it'll come for 360 like Tekken 6 :>



Hmmm, you should really consider that Nomura is the director of the game who was the director of the Kingdom Hearts series =/ Plus he is a total Sony fanatic =S


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Kingdom Hearts original characters were incredible, take it back.  Best main cast ever.
> 
> They need to ask Kojima how he does his English voice casting 'cause MGS, specifically 4, had the best voice acting I've ever heard from a translated game. Lost Odyssey was the best jRPG for it, I think. As long as Noctis isn't played by the Black Ranger, Ichigo, Rush Sykes, and those other 100 things he plays I'm happy. (<too lazy to go to imdb to remember his name)



Cause MGS4 is more western and made with western in mind. LO lip synch was actually for English, that's why it matched it so well.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't mean how the English looked coming out of their mouths, I mean how good the voices sounded for their characters. Jensen was a boss, and even the women (Seth being my favorite) sounded good. Also tons of emotion from bad guy whose name escapes me.


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

I think a lot depends on whether the people doing the casting for the voice actors feel the characters themselves. If they interpret the character the wrong way, they'll get an inappropriate VA. There are a lot of people who are good VAs and yet they make a character look bad due to lack of compatibility.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't mean how the English looked coming out of their mouths, I mean how good the voices sounded for their characters. Jensen was a boss, and even the women (Seth being my favorite) sounded good. Also tons of emotion from bad guy whose name escapes me.



Well that's what I'm saying. If it was lip synch for America then they probably worked harder on getting GOOD voice acting, which they did.


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

Then again, if companies can redo major game bits due to censorship issues, they could very well lipsynch it to other languages


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive been thinking, since that stupid bill about censoring games/animes/media in Tokyo was passed and is being brought into law during summer, Do you guys think Versus will get affected by it? Im kinda worried =/


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Bill is only for people under 18 and won't effect the game directly, possibly only who can buy the game (though I doubt that as well).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got high hopes for this FFXV it myself.
> 
> However, considering that this game was announced when I was in junior high, I'm kind of tired of waiting.


 If FFXV actually comes out it will be a stinker. Count on it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If FFXV actually comes out it will be a stinker. Count on it.



Nope. I'm not pessimistic like that. I liked all the FFs (except for III and XII), some more than others, some less than others so I have no reason to count on FFXV being a stinker.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

^ Rose tinted glasses


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the best chances it has at being good is if they go back to their roots and do a more traditional game. Abandon this ridiculous love affair with advanced technology and gunblades.

But, since Square thinks they are being "cool and innovative" with all the garbage they keep puking out of their game hole, I don't see it happening. If anything they will think FFXIII was not cool and innovative enough and then FFXV will be Dirge of Cerberus played out on a single path that you can only go forward on and is made completely out of zippers and gunblades.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ Rose tinted glasses


I'm never one for the rose tinted glasses. Trust me, I'm not one of those in the fanbase that always says, "FFVI BEST SHIT EVER!!!" or, "FFVII BEST SHIT EVER!!!"

Also, I never said the FF series was flawless, but other than FFIII and FFXII I've never been truly disappointed in the series, not unlike other JRPGs (fuck you Phantasy Star Online series and Valkyria Chronicles 2). At least Square _tries_ to stay consistent with quality.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the best chances it has at being good is if they go back to their roots and do a more traditional game.


Might as well forget about that. Thats going backwards and Square normally never does that for consoles. You aren't improving the series by going back to the old stuff. The FF series is known for always doing something different. 

People want change in JRPGs...but you people also want the game to be like the old school JRPGs. You can't really have both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

FFIX > FFVIII

They went back to the old stuff for it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you mean go back purely as in setting or as in gameplay as well?


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFIX > FFVIII
> 
> They went back to the old stuff for it.


In terms of settings, yes.

Thats all you meant? The settings?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol. IX settings was just about all it went "back" for, and not even really. The settings aren't something created by a single company. Settings are... real. Almost every RPG company has had a futuristic setting, medieval type setting, large earth with just small towns or kingdoms spread out in ridiculous directions over continents, etc. etc. It's the basics of RPGs.

They probably won't go back to "old" as in completely turn-based, no. Lost Odyssey wasn't bad, though. The circle thing was fun, not the most innovative thing, but it was a small twist. If you can make turn-based with even more of something (fun, not a Magna Carta: Tears of Blood or whatever type shit) than it can come back with a vengeance. 

All I care about them "going back" to is TONS of stuff to do, to find, whatever. I didn't milk XII, but X had more than enough for me to enjoy. XIII didn't have enough. I got all the achievements with like 60 something hours on the clock (though I skipped all the scenes in that playthrough). I want at least 100 hours. Even LO gave me that, though it was like 10 hours of trying to find probably the last item I need which I still haven't found, but might buy again to do.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

*Bump*

Anyways E3 is coming soon, My cousin got me in so I will attend the convention 
Any Ideas what Nomura will show if he does plan on displaying Versus XIII especially at the Sony Press Conference?


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Well he showed us gameplay already, so I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing more at e3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Possibly a release date?  Eh I just want to see Nomura up on the stage at the Sony Press Conference =S


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

hoping for somehing goodx


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Eh I wonder who Noctis's english voice actor will be?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)

Yuri Lowenthal, of course.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

This guy would be more suited 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlHpmAuPlb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't they just make our lives easier and let us choose the option of japanese voices or english voices?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

^Too much work for Square Enix


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Too much work for Square Enix



Of course it is, of course.....


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

is there a poll,where we can vote,this should be decided by us


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol you can create anotehr thread in general talking about if North American versions of JRPGS should have English & Jap dubs


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

will I rather have eng sub with Jap voice.
Radiaion is creating paranoids in my house.I can't buy it from japan if it comes out next year


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yuri Lowenthal, of course.



                  .


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

^ what guy is in that set of yours :33


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2011)

I want them to get the Fullmetal Alchemist casting crew to find voice actors.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist had ok voice actors =S
Honestly I would think Nomura would handpick the English voice actors himself since he is obsessed with perfecting Versus =S


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2011)

ok voice actors? you're bugging. Third only to MGS and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> ok voice actors? you're bugging. Third only to MGS and Lost Odyssey.



Wut?         .


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> ^ what guy is in that set of yours :33



Shiki Tohno from Tsukihime.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wut?         .



... Ok I'll spell it out.

Fullmetal Alchemist's voice actors are in third place after MGS (1st) and Lost Odyssey (2nd) in terms of quality. Now, no, compared to the japanese voice actors they're not great, but compared to a lot of other anime they are (except for Mustang, I hate his English voice).

MGS has perfect voice acting and Lost Odyssey was the best English JRPG I've ever heard aside from Sora, Riku, and Kairi.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> ... Ok I'll spell it out.
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist's voice actors are in third place after MGS (1st) and Lost Odyssey (2nd) in terms of quality. Now, no, compared to the japanese voice actors they're not great, but compared to a lot of other anime they are (except for Mustang, I hate his English voice).
> 
> MGS has perfect voice acting and Lost Odyssey was the best English JRPG I've ever heard aside from Sora, Riku, and Kairi.



Ok still doesn't change my *opinion*. =/


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah the same diluted opinion that thinks Nomura is making this game on his own.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> yeah the same diluted opinion that thinks Nomura is making this game on his own.



Hmmm, Did I say that? >.> Nomura is leading his team, but hes leading his team in a  way that makes it that makes it look like hes working on this game on his own. Everyones entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Honestly I would think Nomura would handpick the English voice actors himself since he is obsessed with perfecting Versus =S



You know no clue how the localization process works, do you? The only people who have a say on who's voicing who is the group in charge of localizing and dubbing the game. That would be Square-Enix's North American branch, and potentially any external contractors they have to quicken the localization process. You hold Nomura on an absurd level if you think he has a hand in localization efforts. Many Japanese designers don't even have a say in how the box art is designed for international releases.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 4, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> You know no clue how the localization process works, do you? The only people who have a say on who's voicing who is the group in charge of localizing and dubbing the game. That would be Square-Enix's North American branch, and potentially any external contractors they have to quicken the localization process. You hold Nomura on an absurd level if you think he has a hand in localization efforts. Many Japanese designers don't even have a say in how the box art is designed for international releases.



Funny thing of how I was being sarcastic when I said that >.>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a bit hard to figure that out I'm afraid, good sir.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees this.

I wish Nobuo was compsosing. Not that I don't love Yoko (it is her mainly, right), but after watching the Distant Worlds concert and listening to its first disc soundtrack I can't help but consider his pieces the best. Surely Versus's tracks will still be memorable, and beautiful, but I think they'd be "prefect" under Nobuo-san.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2011)

hopefully some news comes out this summer about a release date


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm, Did I say that? >.> Nomura is leading his team, but hes leading his team in a  way that makes it that makes it look like hes working on this game on his own. Everyones entitled to their opinion.


Actually I have heard some disturbing rumors that Nomura is just some puppet director Square is using to make fans buy the game. It'd be cool to know the real force behind Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Maybe one day we'll learn...

But I think it's a good move by Square. Nomura's presence will surely motivate everyone on the team to perform beyond their limits. It's hard to describe it but when I met Nomura in TGS 2008 he had this aura around him... you'd understand if you met him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 4, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Actually I have heard some disturbing rumors that Nomura is just some puppet director Square is using to make fans buy the game. It'd be cool to know the real force behind Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Maybe one day we'll learn...
> 
> But I think it's a good move by Square. Nomura's presence will surely motivate everyone on the team to perform beyond their limits. It's hard to describe it but when I met Nomura in TGS 2008 he had this aura around him... *you'd understand if you met him.*



Funny how I did converse with Nomura (for 5 seconds >.>) at last years E3. I also shook his hand, but it was just after fans pushed me aside to talk with him. But I never thought of the idea of Nomura being used as a puppet for Square Enix's use, I think hes trying to revive Square Enix's old quality type games. Hes doing something that no other director have not been doing for a while at Square Enix, hes creating Versus _for art, not profit_. I will stick by that rule and that I think it is the true method of developing memorable games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think Nomura is the person in the company trying to revive their old types of games. I would say Takashi Tokita and Yasumi Matsuno have, especially with their efforts (FFIV's remakes and the recent Tactics Ogre game).

Also, what exactly does your brother do to gain access to E3? Is he a part of the enthusiast press?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 4, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't think Nomura is the person in the company trying to revive their old types of games. I would say Takashi Tokita and Yasumi Matsuno have, especially with their efforts (FFIV's remakes and the recent Tactics Ogre game).
> 
> Also, what exactly does your brother do to gain access to E3? Is he a part of the enthusiast press?



Each to his own right?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2011)

Goofy, the stubborn can not be convinced even with definitive proof. Nomura could say it himself.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2011)

I suppose. One of the major complaints I have with games that Nomura directs is that I think his methods of storytelling are way too pretentious and convoluted for the sake of being cliffhangers and twists until there's no more. The Kingdom Hearts series is a perfect example of this type of shit. He doesn't hold a candle to the gold Matsuno puts out, even if FFXII was not so loved by some...though that's Square's management to fault, not Matsuno.

You also didn't answer mah E3 question, sir.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 4, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> I suppose. One of the major complaints I have with games that Nomura directs is that I think his methods of storytelling are way too pretentious and convoluted for the sake of being cliffhangers and twists until there's no more. The Kingdom Hearts series is a perfect example of this type of shit.
> 
> You also didn't answer mah E3 question, sir.



Oh sorry, Missed that question, hes a Software Engineer and part of the Dev team for Ubisoft Montreal, he worked on Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood =/ Ubisoft was able to allow him to take 2 people with him to E3 last year, same with this year. Thus I am attending E3 again this year


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh sorry, Missed that question, hes a Software Engineer and part of the Dev team for Ubisoft Montreal, he worked on Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood =/ Ubisoft was able to allow him to take 2 people with him to E3 last year, same with this year. Thus I am attending E3 again this year



Ah, that explains why you are fascinated with game developing.

At least you have a family member in the industry. It'll probably be easier for you to get into the industry.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, that explains why you are fascinated with game developing.
> 
> At least you have a family member in the industry. It'll probably be easier for you to get into the industry.



Lol Im moving to Japan as soon as I get my master's degree in Software Engineering. Once that happens, Imma try for Mistwalker and eventually collaborate with Tetsuya Nomura


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh sorry, Missed that question, hes a Software Engineer and part of the Dev team for Ubisoft Montreal, he worked on Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood =/ Ubisoft was able to allow him to take 2 people with him to E3 last year, same with this year. Thus I am attending E3 again this year



Lucky you, and Brotherhood was awesome!

Maybe you'll get to hold and play the NGP


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

NGP is lame.  I did a presentation on it, though the back touch screen is pretty interesting.

I need to go to E3 one year. I feel like the coverage I watch never does it justice.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> NGP is lame.  I did a presentation on it, though the back touch screen is pretty interesting.
> 
> I need to go to E3 one year. I feel like the coverage I watch never does it justice.



Are you affiliated with the media or gaming industry of sorts?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Are you affiliated with the media or gaming industry of sorts?



Not just quite yet. Some of my professors seem to have means, I think. But I don't plan on going anytime soon. I probably won't make it to an actual game production company until after some lower-end software development gigs. Maybe I'll get to an E3 when HD becomes the SD and 3D is naturally without glasses on everything.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Not just quite yet. Some of my professors seem to have means, I think. But I don't plan on going anytime soon. I probably won't make it to an actual game production company until after some lower-end software development gigs. Maybe I'll get to an E3 when HD becomes the SD and 3D is naturally without glasses on everything.



Hmmm Alright


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Not just quite yet. Some of my professors seem to have means, I think. But I don't plan on going anytime soon. I probably won't make it to an actual game production company until after some lower-end software development gigs. Maybe I'll get to an E3 when HD becomes the SD and 3D is naturally without glasses on everything.



So how exactly did you do a presentation on the NGP? Did you just talk about the common things known about it or something super insider-like?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that Tetsuya lost a lot of points by caving into the temptation to milk the KH brand with convoluted sidestories  

Its pretty much a problem when the full story has to be accessed by every current console system known to man and even then your confused


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think that Tetsuya lost a lot of points by caving into the temptation to milk the KH brand with convoluted sidestories
> 
> Its pretty much a problem when the full story has to be accessed by every current console system known to man and even then your confused



Welcome to Kojima's world


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Welcome to Kojima's world



His games are usually on one brand of products. The Kingdom Hearts series doesn't have that same simplicity of platform, with there being major games on both Sony and Nintendo hardware.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> His games are usually on one brand of products. The Kingdom Hearts series doesn't have that same simplicity of platform, with there being major games on both Sony and Nintendo hardware.



I was refering to the convoluted plotlines and sidestories but ok


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

Hideo atleast confines it to Sony hardware  i'd rather not buy a PSP, a DS, AND a cellphone, as well as a ps3, a ps2, and apparently now a 3DS in order to actually figure out what's going on (of course this is made worse by the fact that atleast 2 of the KH games that have been released that are not japan only remakes with important information lost to the rest of the gaming public are complete wastes of time plotwise and have nothing to do with the main storyline)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

So, has this been confirmed for XBOX yet?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hideo atleast confines it to Sony hardware  i'd rather not buy a PSP, a DS, AND a cellphone, as well as a ps3, a ps2, and apparently now a 3DS in order to actually figure out what's going on (of course this is made worse by the fact that atleast 2 of the KH games that have been released that are not japan only remakes with important information lost to the rest of the gaming public are complete wastes of time plotwise and have nothing to do with the main storyline)



Thats why you emulate the consoles 
I still don't see how Nomura will do this to Versus 



CrazyMoronX said:


> So, has this been confirmed for XBOX yet?



Naw brah, try again next time


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, has this been confirmed for XBOX yet?



Only a matter of time


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolfwood said:


> Only a matter of time




Remember, if Nomura does end up showing this game at E3, it will most likely be at the Sony Press Conference


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Remember, if Nomura does end up showing this game at E3, it will most likely be at the Sony Press Conference



Doesn't mean that SE won't release a Xbox version some time after the PS3 release. They want to make money, after all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolfwood said:


> Doesn't mean that SE won't release a Xbox version some time after the PS3 release. They wan't to make money, after all.



And thats why there releasing FFXIII-2


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> And thats why there releasing FFXIII-2



You can always make more money


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolfwood said:


> You can always make more money



Lol not the way Nomura sees it. Think Kojima and MGS4, he considered a port but did he ever release one? 

FFXIII-2 should be enough for Square Enix's next money maker for multiple consoles.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I was refering to the convoluted plotlines and sidestories but ok



Even then, Kingdom Hearts has the most absurd story of any series. It outran Metal Gear in terms of hitting convoluted nonsense. It took Metal Gear 14 years to enter the whatthefuckisthisshit arena of stupid storytelling (It didn't get there until MGS2), while Kingdom Hearts busted into that scene in less than 5 years after the original game.

And one thing Metal Gear doesn't do that is probably the worst thing the Kingdom Hearts series does is place importance on every title. You don't need to have played Portable Ops to get into Peace Walker and understanding it. Hell, the two original Metal Gear games aren't even that important to play (MGS features good summaries of those games). You cannot miss ANY of the previous Kingdom Hearts games or you will have no clue what the fucking bahubbabuh is going on with these newer ones. There's no game or place on the title screen to keep people up to speed about the goings on. Or even a video doing so, like other series such as Yakuza.

I'll ignore the fact Nomura is a hack when it comes to storytelling because he's not the only one to blame for this nonsense and severe lack of keeping new players informed.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol not the way Nomura sees it. Think Kojima and MGS4, he considered a port but did he ever release one?
> 
> FFXIII-2 should be enough for Square Enix's next money maker for multiple consoles.



You act like you're Nomuras best friend and know what he thinks and all. In the end there are a lot of people involved in the creation of this game and Nomuras opinions are anything but absolut.

We'll see how things turn out pretty soon, anyway.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Even then, Kingdom Hearts has the most absurd story of any series. It outran Metal Gear in terms of hitting convoluted nonsense. It took Metal Gear 14 years to enter the whatthefuckisthisshit arena of stupid storytelling (It didn't get there until MGS2), while Kingdom Hearts busted into that scene in less than 5 years after the original game.
> 
> And one thing Metal Gear doesn't do that is probably the worst thing the Kingdom Hearts series does is place importance on every title. You don't need to have played Portable Ops to get into Peace Walker and understanding it. Hell, the two original Metal Gear games aren't even that important to play (MGS features good summaries of those games). You cannot miss ANY of the previous Kingdom Hearts games or you will have no clue what the fucking bahubbabuh is going on with these newer ones. There's no game or place on the title screen to keep people up to speed about the goings on. Or even a video doing so, like other series such as Yakuza.
> 
> I'll ignore the fact Nomura is a hack when it comes to storytelling because he's not the only one to blame for this nonsense and severe lack of keeping new players informed.



Don't think he will do the same thing for Versus =S I do agree you had to play the play the right Kingdom Hearts games to know what the hell was going on in the spin offs, but at least he brought attention to the one who don't know what the hell was going on by convincing them to play the other games


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolfwood said:


> You act like you're Nomuras best friend and know what he thinks and all. In the end there are a lot of people involved in the creation of this game and Nomuras opinions are anything but absolut.
> 
> We'll see how things turn out pretty soon, anyway.



How do you think he got to put the PS3 Logo on the end of the recent trailer? 
Its exactly the same to the one in this trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6At_bb1PNU[/YOUTUBE]

But the only difference is that the recent trailer has the Sony brands on the corners


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2011)

Depending on the game it either convinced them or more than likely put them off of the series entirely. 

And as for arguing brands, it's not that clear cut. Just because it only says Sony means nothing. It could be released on another platform, if the moneyhats at Square are still desperate for money.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Depending on the game it either convinced them or more than likely put them off of the series entirely.



Well we still have the "nonexisting yet existing" Kingdom Hearts 3 coming up. (God knows when Nomura will get off his ass and talk about it )
But I will choose Versus over KH3 anyday 




Goofy Titan said:


> And as for arguing brands, it's not that clear cut. Just because it only says Sony means nothing. It could be released on another platform, if the moneyhats at Square are still desperate for money.



As for this, Idk I still think they already are gonna make ton's of money with FFXIII-2 coming up. (But who knows ) FFXIII-2 will probably compensate for the time being as the next only multiplat game for Square Enix, I dont think Versus will change its platform status anytime soon (or ever).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

FFXIII was exclusive, too. But it got released on XBOX.

Eventually everyone succumbs to Microsoft's evil desires.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, lol. It was just a presentation in school about the specs and I showed a demo on youtube where they played Little Deviants using the back touch screen. No big deal.

MGS4 didn't get a port most likely because it would've been 25 discs long on the Xbox and the comedy aspect of many of the little scenes would be lost (Otacon saying it was time to switch discs, Colonel saying to change controller slots, and showing the PS1 in the scene, etc.).

And after the fuck up that is XIV, I think they'll make Versus multi-platform.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII was exclusive, too. But it got released on XBOX.
> 
> Eventually everyone succumbs to Microsoft's evil desires.



However, the exclusivity with the PS3 was already waning prior to announcements on 360. They were already considering it for awhile from older interviews and the Crystal Tools Engine thing was made with porting in mind.

However, Versus XIII, like MGS4 I doubt would be coming to 360. Nomura is adamant about not porting as he stated he is building this from the ground up to take complete advantage of the PS3, like Kojima. But I noticed alot of newer JRPGs seem to be avoiding 360 like a plague recently, being made on every console or handheld but a 360 now. Maybe thats due to the poor performance 360 has in Japan.

At least you guys get to play FFXIII-2 though, which I believe will be better than Versus XIII personally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Well it doesn't hurt me any, I have a PS3. 

I just hope the game is actually good.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> At least you guys get to play FFXIII-2 though, which I believe will be better than Versus XIII personally.



 what you talkin' bout willis? now i've heard everything.

Unless Cid somehow makes a return (or they make it the first FF without him since he came in) it will not even be close to Versus. My opinion.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> what you talkin' bout willis? now i've heard everything.
> 
> Unless Cid somehow makes a return (or they make it the first FF without him since he came in) it will not even be close to Versus. My opinion.



Cid will more than likely be back in as a flash back, so he is still technically in it. They supposed to be going more into some of the behind the scene stuff that happened in FFXIII...so prepare for a bunch of flash backs.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Well if the main crew became crystals, then returned, why can't he? I feel like there was a reason and I forgot.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well if the main crew became crystals, then returned, why can't he? I feel like there was a reason and I forgot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He killed himself, well not himself, he had his former subordinate shoot him in the head.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

OOOOOH yeah, I remember that scene now.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> However, the exclusivity with the PS3 was already waning prior to announcements on 360. They were already considering it for awhile from older interviews and the Crystal Tools Engine thing was made with porting in mind.
> 
> However, Versus XIII, like MGS4 I doubt would be coming to 360. Nomura is adamant about not porting as he stated he is building this from the ground up to take complete advantage of the PS3, like Kojima. But I noticed alot of newer JRPGs seem to be avoiding 360 like a plague recently, being made on every console or handheld but a 360 now. Maybe thats due to the poor performance 360 has in Japan.
> 
> *At least you guys get to play FFXIII-2 though, which I believe will be better than Versus XIII personally.*



i think versus will be much better


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Oh, lol. It was just a presentation in school about the specs and I showed a demo on youtube where they played Little Deviants using the back touch screen. No big deal.
> 
> MGS4 didn't get a port most likely because it would've been 25 discs long on the Xbox and the comedy aspect of many of the little scenes would be lost (Otacon saying it was time to switch discs, Colonel saying to change controller slots, and showing the PS1 in the scene, etc.).
> 
> *And after the fuck up that is XIV, I think they'll make Versus multi-platform.*



Your kinda contradicting your statement, your saying that MGS4 wouldn't be ported because it would be 25 discs long where Nomura is planning to make a Open World in HD and intensify the graphics of the game. The recent trailer was cut content from months before he gave a Visual Quality boost to the game. This game is most likely going to be big as MGS4, if not bigger because of Nomura obsession with graphics. And saying that FFXIV fucked up doesn't mean another unrelated game will go multiplatform regardless of Sales. If you honestly believe that, then you obviously don't know how much influence Nomura & his Game dev team towards the company. Even my brother, he knows that Versus will stay as it is told due to that fact that Nomura is one person to trust from what he says. Nomura has never gone back on his word and quote as my brother said, "That's something a game developer should have these to actually create memorable games." But who knows right? Wada is focusing on FFXIII-2 right now to be his next money-maker to compensate for FFXIV's "fail" as you say.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> MGS4 wouldn't be ported because it would be 25 discs long



I know you're shooting for the stars with that line, but it's not even half close. MGS4 is 30 GB, and the reason it's so large is because of audio.  That game could very easily fit on 3-4 discs. FFXIII is 41 GB and that was proven to be ported quite alright, even if the pre-recorded cutscenes had a better filter on them for PS3 (the 360 version used Bink while the PS3 version used a custom one from Square). UFC Undisputed is almost the exact same size, and that's a game that runs on both platforms quite well, too.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> I know you're shooting for the stars with that line, but it's not even half close. MGS4 is 30 GB, and the reason it's so large is because of audio.  That game could very easily fit on 3-4 discs. FFXIII is 41 GB and that was proven to be ported quite alright, even if the pre-recorded cutscenes had a better filter on them for PS3 (the 360 version used Bink while the PS3 version used a custom one from Square). UFC Undisputed is almost the exact same size, and that's a game that runs on both platforms quite well, too.



Im quoting what he said, tell it to him not me =/


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

The 25 disc comment was a joke from a picture way back.



I am in no way technologically retarded and could've done the spacial math correctly. It was an intentional exaggeration. Just to get that across.

And "Nomura this, Nomura that." Everytime you mention him as your focal point it makes your opinion less and less valid.

Think of it like this. You make XIII. It sells well, but that's 'cause people are fans of the series. You lose A LOT, and I mean a lot, and they most likely won't give the sequel a shot. You make XIV and assume very heavily that it's going to do well and save your ass, instead it flops before it's even released on console. Some people may give it a chance if you fix your shit, but in all likelihood a majority won't. Your XIII-2 will sell because of the fans that are loyal and the ones you didn't scare from the first, but most likely won't sell as well. Now you have to make up for what you expected from XIV and what you're not getting from XIII-2.

"Versus will be a masterpiece". I think that as much as anyone could, a lot of people here know how much faith I'm putting into it. You thinking an Xbox adaptation, even if it's months after it's been on the PS3, would in somehow degrade the *quality* of the game itself, read the bolded word over and over because I've said it numerous times before to you, is the most ignorant thing you could ever think.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

Some noob said 'Nomura said forget Versus for a while'
i mean wut


----------



## Angelus (Apr 6, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Some noob said 'Nomura said forget Versus for a while'
> i mean wut



They probably canceled Versus XIII already, but are too afraid to tell the fans


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

i heard that versus will have a world-wide release for 2012? D:

this better be true!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i heard that versus will have a world-wide release for 2012? D:
> 
> this better be true!!



Thats what the end of the Second official trailer of Versus said
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGyVZRHZ2ow&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

But yeah, Nomura did mention he wanted to make a simultaneous release date on this game worldwide, and I hope he goes through with it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2011)

I need Versus already, XIII has bored me.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 10, 2011)

I honestly think Versus XIII is just gonna get delayed another billion years, tbh.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I honestly think Versus XIII is just gonna get delayed another billion years, tbh.



If that happens, then say good bye to KH3


----------



## Firaea (Apr 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If that happens, then say good bye to KH3



Versus XIII is more important. 


Srsly though, my anticipation for Versus XIII went from:

1. "FUCK YEA VERSUS XIII."

to

2. "Versus XIII is gonna be awesome. Man, can't wait!"

to 

3. "It's taking a little long... but it looks damn good."

to 

4. "Versus XIII? Talk to me again when it has a release date. "


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

YAY, WORLDWIDE RELEASE!!

i hadn't known there was a 2nd trailer, thank you very much for sharing

what news have you heard towards the development of the game?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

Well if you guys haven't seen the latest 2011 trailer,
Here you go

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZvdT3QS4k&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Apr 10, 2011)

They better come out with a release date at E3 or prior, or else I'll just pretend this game doesn't exist even when it does come out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm expecting the greatest game ever, and if I don't get it, I will be upset and disappointed.

My standards aren't even that high.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

Well Nomura did say he wanted to create something "incredible" but in order to do that, he told us to wait =/


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

he said he wanted to make this a really really really really great game, and that's why all this time is being spent on it.

he needs to focus his time on it,

like how he made those kh-side games, he shoulda been working purely on versus but w/e.


i think that when he said "forget about versus for now" is because he doesn't want people to be like "omg where's versus where's versus" when it won't come out any time soon, because they're still working on it.
if people keep expecting it and all, they're going to think its going to be "better" than it currently is and their high hopes will be crushed when it does come out,

cuz they would have been living with the illusion of "omg this will be the best game in the history of final fantasy " when in reality, it is just nomura&crew's extremely hard work at doing the best possible game they can make. he doesn't want to get people's hopes up.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> he said he wanted to make this a really really really really great game, and that's why all this time is being spent on it.
> 
> he needs to focus his time on it,
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts, I am willing to wait for Versus to come out for another 10 years so be it, as long as Nomura has a reason for doing that, I won't mind at all.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well if you guys haven't seen the latest 2011 trailer,
> Here you go
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZvdT3QS4k&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing trailer. Thanks for sharing, I didn't see it.


This better not disappoint. :33
And I believe it won't.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

^For all we know right now, this game makes FFXIII look like child's play.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

yepp!!

i think it will for sure be better than ff13, 

when i first got ff13, i had already watched all the cutscenes/walkthrough on youtube, but then i played it for reals, and didn't even get to chapter 2 because of how boring it feels.. im still stuck in that maze with snow where he is going after serah/// vanille and hope hear his voice and stuff..
i just stopped playing there 

im really loving the graphics so far, and the cinematics.. i love the details in everything.. the chandelere..damn.. 
i love that kind of architecture and stuff.. i kind of wish that versus was one of those movies with a real set and stuff so i can visit those beautiful places x)
like the castle indoors and stuff... and the faces look great!

the gameplay looks fun as well xD


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

I was eventually expecting this


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> yepp!!
> 
> i think it will for sure be better than ff13,
> 
> ...



Yeah, Nomura is trying to perfect this game in every aspect possible, I believe thats why he is taking long to finish this game.
Oh and if anyone didn't know, the 2011 trailer I just posted was *cut content* from months ago before he gave the game *a visual quality boost.* Hes always one step ahead of us somehow.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

well shit, i hope i get new glasses when the game comes out, cuz i wanna see these graphics to their fullest


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well Nomura did say he wanted to create something "incredible" but in order to do that, he told us to wait =/



Question is how long,I mean 10 years is long enough. 
II mean it better meet expectations,or I am sueing them


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2011)

Santisimo made the best post in this topic.

I can wait another ten years, sure. I'm pretty good at completely erasing Versus from my memory until, for a short period of time, it controls my entire existence. Then I realize that's not good without a release date and erase it again.

It saves my sanity.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Santisimo made the best post in this topic.
> 
> I can wait another ten years, sure. I'm pretty good at completely erasing Versus from my memory until, for a short period of time, it controls my entire existence. Then I realize that's not good without a release date and erase it again.
> 
> It saves my sanity.



Some of us must have died or render disabled or forgot FF exists . Yeah don't mind waiting for another 10 years 

Maxmium time  is 2013/14.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 10, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Maxmium time  is 2013/14.



Well it will probably be released around that if not after. This year we get FF13-2, that might or not get released in the west this year (probably 2012). And if Versus gets released in japan around the end of 2012 we will only get it around 2013 xD


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Well it will probably be released around that if not after. This year we get FF13-2, that might or not get released in the west this year (probably 2012). And if Versus gets released in japan around the end of 2012 we will only get it around 2013 xD



The game will get a simultaneous release date from what Nomura says, so we get it in America the same day Japan gets it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yeah, Nomura is trying to perfect this game in every aspect possible, I believe thats why he is taking long to finish this game.
> Oh and if anyone didn't know, the 2011 trailer I just posted was *cut content* from months ago before he gave the game *a visual quality boost.* Hes always one step ahead of us somehow.


why would they try to promote their game with cut content from an inferior version? i believe it when i see this improved visual quality in action.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> why would they try to promote their game with cut content from an inferior version? i believe it when i see this improved visual quality in action.



Well at least thats what he said from his interview =S


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 10, 2011)

It's just a way to hype the game even more. Don't pay too much attention on stuff like that.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2011)

The graphics already look amazing anyway. A visual quality boost won't really make the game better considering it already has top of the line graphics.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The graphics already look amazing anyway. A visual quality boost won't really make the game better considering it already has top of the line graphics.



I wonder if they can compete with Crysis 2's graphics =/


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2011)

They should be able to. They are different art styles but I'm expecting it to be around or close to that level of graphics.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm expecting this game to be above and beyond in graphics like MGS4 was. Game came out three, that's 1-2-3 years ago, and it's still easily far superior than 80-90% of games now. That's true innovation that lasts.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys still waiting for this game?

It will have a spot on my shelf next to duke nukem forever.  

It won't ever come out and next gen of consoles will be out to be looked into and then it will get a big delay.

Nomura should just say not to hold high expectations and stop being a perfectionist and release it.

If people see a glitch or a flaw after a long wait , makes you think what have they been during for 10 years+.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2011)

It's coming about in 2012 probably, and that's about 6 years. I hope you're exaggerating


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

im really excited for this game! at least i know it'll be top quality! 

i hope the story line is really really good.
same with the gameplay, it looks real fun. finally, a non-linear final fantasy game!  

and that whole "we use real physics for the movement and colors of the clouds" and stuff, sounds awesome!!


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2011)

Non-linear Final Fantasy...? 

Never.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 10, 2011)

nomura said you can walk up to the mountains, if you'd like


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2011)

Open world =/= non linear.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure is still alot of Nomura wanking up in hur.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2011)

This games open world is going to be more like a hallway with 5 different paths leading to the same point (At least thats what I think).


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2011)

Non-linear = Assassin's Creed where you chose who you wanted to kill when you wanted and could take different paths to get there and kill them.

There isn't a Final Fantasy that isn't linear as far as main story. Side-quests are irrelevant.

Though I want hundreds of hours worth of side-quests. Like Last Remnant + Star Ocean + Mass Effect worth of side-quests all combined. How awesome would that be?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The game will get a simultaneous release date from what Nomura says, so we get it in America the same day Japan gets it.



The same was promised for FF13 xD


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 11, 2011)

Athrum said:


> The same was promised for FF13 xD



And the director of Final Fantasy XIII, was Motomu Toriyama.

Tetsuya Nomura is known to keep his word as he proved when he spoke about Kingdom Hearts during its development


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2011)

Really, this game is just setting itself up to disappoint... At the rate it's going, it'll be a launch title for the PS4. Would you spend £600/$800 on a new console to play this? 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> And the director of Final Fantasy XIII, was Motomu Toriyama.
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura is known to keep his word as he proved when he spoke about Kingdom Hearts during its development



Nomura actually has no say in when the game is released outside of Japan. It's up to Square Enix itself to decide if a simultaneous launch worldwide is affordable or even possible. Since they decided against it for FFXIII, I'd imagine they'll do the same for Versus too. They've no reason not to, after all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Really, this game is just setting itself up to disappoint... At the rate it's going, it'll be a launch title for the PS4. Would you spend ?600/$800 on a new console to play this?



You dont have to be THAT mean >.< 


*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



 I posted my part in the Dissidia RP thread =3


----------



## Sera (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't wait for this game! Nomura has taken way to long bringing it out though.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 14, 2011)

^Most likely a 2012 Release date  Or Nomura may troll us and extend it


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol i hope not


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

How awesome would it be if this became one of the Launch Titles for Nintendo's next home console. They'll probably come out about the same time.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> How awesome would it be if this became one of the Launch Titles for Nintendo's next home console. They'll probably come out about the same time.



That would be hilariously awesome.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as I didn't have to use a fucking Wii mote-ish thing and they gave me good graphics, I don't care what system it's on.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder how creatively Nomura will implement the Six Axis


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Noctis better be gay, FF needs a canon gay character that isn't this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Misty said:


> Noctis better be gay, FF needs a canon gay character that isn't this.



Troll much brah? 

And guess what


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like cheese


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 15, 2011)

omg yes

i heard that rumor bout nomura sayin noctis was gay
but i think it was just an april fools joke last year xD

but that'd be pretty cool and funny

im kinda hopin that stella is an evil bitch or something.. maybe that is what nomura means will make her stand out from the rest ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> omg yes
> 
> i heard that rumor bout nomura sayin noctis was gay
> but i think it was just an april fools joke last year xD
> ...



Yeah Noctis being gay was an april fools joke made by FinalFantasyXIII.net.
Hell I believed it to because the link they forwarded to looked legit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm fucking captain basch from dalmasca


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm fucking captain basch from dalmasca



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSyfGm6wXgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

You know what's funny? As I looked for FF XIII gifs on google, one of them actually led me here



As you can see, the result was of this gif: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




which you posted on the page


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmm Interesting


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

Who would have known that as I was looking for FF XIII gifs to spam on this page, one of the gifs actually led me back here to NF?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> Who would have known that as I was looking for FF XIII gifs to spam on this page, one of the gifs actually led me back here to NF?



Cool story brah 

Anyways, I foresee Noctis riding a motorbike in the game. 
Be epic as hell since Nomura is wanting to use action elements from Advent Children


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cool story brah :/geg
> 
> Anyways, I foresee Noctis riding a motorbike in the game. :/zaru
> Be epic as hell since Nomura is wanting to use action elements from Advent Children :/geg


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cool story brah
> 
> Anyways, I foresee Noctis riding Gladiolus in the game.



I can too, so much


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Misty said:


> I can too, so much



Only in your fucked up fan fics


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Only in your fucked up fan fics



If liking Noctis x Gladiolus is wrong, then I don't wanna be right.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Im not saying its wrong, but I'm saying its fucked up because its my personal opinion


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

It may still yet be canon, we won't know much until the game is released


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol you actually think Nomura of all people will do that?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

I could see it. He hypes up this game for years, gets people really wanting it. Then, when we're begging for it, he throws things into maximum overtroll.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously though, I am waiting for this game.

It needs to hurry up


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

As Nomura said, hes trying to create something "incredible" for that we will have to wait 10 billion years


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

I support Misty's gay fantasies, just so Noctis can face-palm his face into hamburger meat.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> I support Misty's gay fantasies, just so Noctis can face-palm his face into hamburger Gladiolus meat.



Fix'd             .


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

.....The Flower?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Wait, which Noctis are we talking about?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Me


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

I've lost track of the conversation


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot he named himself after the main character 

*Cough*^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*Cough*Obsessed*Cough*


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

OH! Gladiolus is also a flower. I see now 



I'm talking about Noctis (the character) burying his face in _that_ Gladiolus


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

Misty said:


> OH! Gladiolus is also a flower. I see now
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about Noctis (the character) burying his face in _that_ Gladiolus



Oh, well I was talking about NF's StalkerNoctis Facepalming himself to hell at game Noctis having some gay lovin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> As Nomura said, hes trying to create something "incredible" for that we will have to wait 10 billion years



And it will still end up being mediocre at best


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> Oh, well I was talking about NF's StalkerNoctis Facepalming himself to hell at game Noctis having some gay lovin



Bollocks I won't face palm, I will drill my head inwards


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

I think he's one of those _Homo-phobs,_ Misty


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

If I see two men going at it on each other, then yes I will have to look away and possibly never play the game again 
Other than that, I am cool with gay people 

Btw Santi, do you actually have any interest in Versus to be posting in here?


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2011)

I am a huge FF fan and I have been waiting on this fucking game since 2009. Don't test me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 15, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot he named himself after the main character



This certainly proves your a huge fan


----------



## Fraust (Apr 15, 2011)

If Noctis is gay even when Stella is that hot, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't see how Can Noctis be bent,when there's no other good men to get it on with in this game


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

I still have no idea what this FF game is about really? Lol. Even though I want it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I still have no idea what this FF game is about really? Lol. Even though I want it.



The preview of the Story is on the first post


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea, it just seems this game is soooo distant to me. Haven't been seeing too much on the game. Damnit Nomura, get this game out already.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea, it just seems this game is soooo distant to me. Haven't been seeing too much on the game. Damnit Nomura, get this game out already.



You have seen the 2011 trailer correct?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Ya, 1 trailer so far for 2011.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, 1 trailer so far for 2011.



That will probably you most you can get out of Nomura for Versus


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

I am dissapointed, I thought some good news were posted


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I am dissapointed, I thought some good news were posted



You don't think talking about the 2011 again is good news?!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You don't think talking about the 2011 again is good news?!



Not really 
I thought a new trailer or game updates or  possibly RLD


----------



## Awesome (Apr 29, 2011)

I doubt we'll see anything until E3, and I'm not sure we'll even get anything from that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

All that I can do Versus related right now is listen to the fanmade OST 
Damnit Nomura! Eh hopefully hell be up on that stage at the Sony Press Conference


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

Sony is busy dealing with Radiation and our PS3 russiasn hackers


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 29, 2011)

Nothing new to read....
Oh, well back to what I was doing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Sony is busy dealing with Radiation and our PS3 russiasn hackers



Which makes it even better because Nomura will take up the whole conference


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

:





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Which makes it even better because Nomura will take up the whole conference



The only interest I have in Sony atm ,so might aswell let Nomura take up the whole conference ,whens the E3 Con again,forgot the date 

oh speaking of which,Some nice guy on Ebay,I brought 2 Versus editional posters,and complain it took too long and didnt arrive yet. He send me 2 more for free.and now I got 4


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> :
> 
> The only interest I have in Sony atm ,so might aswell let Nomura take up the whole conference ,whens the E3 Con again,forgot the date
> 
> oh speaking of which,Some nice guy on Ebay,I brought 2 Versus editional posters,and complain it took too long and didnt arrive yet. He send me 2 more for free.and now I got 4



June 7-9 I believe


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

So we don't get updates around times till Summer & Winter.
Nomur and his vacations


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> So we don't get updates around times till Summer & Winter.
> Nomur and his vacations



Nomura and his FF7 obsessions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII: the game that never was.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Which makes it even better because Nomura will take up the whole conference



You wish. He ain't going to be there. 

Sony's E3 conference is going to be about Uncharted 3, Twisted Metal, Resistance 3 and inFamous 2, mostly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> You wish. He ain't going to be there.
> 
> Sony's E3 conference is going to be about Uncharted 3, Twisted Metal, Resistance 3 and inFamous 2, mostly.



It really depends but I hope hes there


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> You wish. He ain't going to be there.
> 
> Sony's E3 conference is going to be about Uncharted 3, Twisted Metal, Resistance 3 and inFamous 2, mostly.



He will be there and he will something amazing, show us footage of Kingdom Hearts 3.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> He will be there and he will something amazing, show us footage of Kingdom Hearts 3.....



Your lips to god ears.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Idk about KH3 because he said he would start development on it after Versus XIII is done


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Idk about KH3 because he said he would start development on it after Versus XIII is done



Yea I know, but I can dream.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> He will be there and he will something amazing, show us footage of Kingdom Hearts 3.....



Clearly Nomuratitis has left you delusional.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> Clearly Nomuratitis has left you delusional.



Most likely, but I don't mind it. Also, forgot that there was a FFXIII-2 in development. Any new info from that?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea I know, but I can dream.



Hopefully he will not take almost 10 years to develop KH3


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hopefully he will not take almost 10 years to develop KH3



Damn, what if he decides to put it off til PS4 next gen? That would be some epic trolling. That would almost rival the Gran Turismo 5 and start to rival Duke Nukem's production time for their latest iterations.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Most likely, but I don't mind it. Also, forgot that there was a FFXIII-2 in development. Any new info from that?



I think Toriyama is keeping it on low profile before E3  
But a teaser website of Type 0 recently came out spreading with Info and I think a release date


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, what if he decides to put it off til PS4 next gen? That would be some epic trolling. That would almost rival the Gran Turismo 5 and start to rival Duke Nukem's production time for their latest iterations.



He could, considering Nomura is a huge graphics whore and he would want his art to look perfect. I guess he would do it on PS4 but that would take a shit load of work  Since Crystal Tools only handles PS3, 360, and Windows =S


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Gonna build a new engine.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gonna build a new engine.



True but who knows how long that would take?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

A good reason for them to delay it more.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

This probaly be Nomura best work.
PS4? not happening till Sony sort themselves out


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Versus on the PS4 will be a huge dick move  Considering Nomura spent his 8 years specifically making it for the PS3. =S


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

No, was talking bout Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No, was talking bout Kingdom Hearts.



Oh............


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope to hell that Nomura does not move this to the PS4 since I am probably not going to buy a PS4 at launch due to multiple reasons. How long can Square Enix delay this game?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2011)

As long as they want. If there is a way to possibly make more money on the PS4 then why not? They would be just trying to make as much for their business.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 30, 2011)

From what I can tell from just speaking with him at last year's E3, he is a perfectionist. If he sees a new shiny engine he could spam intense graphics in, he would probably do it. Idk about moving Versus on the PS4 since Nomura has done so much development through Crystal Tools.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 13, 2011)

Anyways bumping this thread with a sorta new update... I guess you can call it that.


I would be disappoint if one of them is Versus


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2011)

Obviously they must have canceled a legion of hand held, cell phone and Jrpg's. I doubt that Versus and the other xiii are the ones canceled.

In a way, I am glad that square is suffering that kind of financial problem, so they stop being dicks and get themselves on doing a good fking story. Nomura is the only one that has good stories in his games this days within the company.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

Has this Been Posted yet?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

^Already read it before But Square I am disappoint


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

They kinda deserve it with he bombs they have been releasing,the last Quality square game was KH2 

Also to me this says Versus will defiantly be multiplat, Square cant afford to be exclusive with any game if they can avoid it [really no independent studio can]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Also to me this says Versus will defiantly be multiplat, Square cant afford to be exclusive with any game if they can avoid it [really no independent studio can]



You think that but Square's been in much horrible financial situations before and they pulled through. This is not really a big impact. They already have FFXIII-2 as their next money maker, I doubt they still would make Versus multiplat regardless of their situation. Oh well I guess I have to wait till these upcoming conventions. E3 next month, Ill see what the booth has in store.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You think that but Square's been in much horrible financial situations before and they pulled through. This is not really a big impact. They already have FFXIII-2 as their next money maker, I doubt they still would make Versus multiplat regardless of their situation. Oh well I guess I have to wait till these upcoming conventions. E3 next month, Ill see what the booth has in store.



With how FFXIII was received i dont think the sequel sell so well

And yeah Square was in a tough spot before, they are still around cause they got lucky


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> With how FFXIII was received i dont think the sequel sell so well
> 
> And yeah Square was in a tough spot before, they are still around cause they got lucky



Perhaps they will get "lucky" again. FFXIII was very bad in quality but sold high in quantity. Regardless of how people think, they will buy any brand game with the name's _Final Fantasy_ on it. Final Fantasy XIII-2 will sell well but the game itself might make the fans lose respect in SE even more.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

It might sell "well" but i dont expect ti to  sell as well as the first one

Versus needs to be a perfect 10 across the board at this point


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> It might sell "well" but i dont expect ti to  sell as well as the first one
> 
> Versus needs to be a perfect 10 across the board at this point



And I don't think multiplat will help Versus in it's quality IMO


----------



## Vasp (May 14, 2011)

Wasn't the company being on the verge of bankruptcy the reason why Square made that gamble with that fantasy game of theirs? What was it called again? Last Fantasy? No wait... oh jeez, I can't remember what it's called. But regardless of what it was called, it was going to be the final fantasy game the company was going to make. If only I could remember what it was called >_<!!!


...


Maybe them losing lots of money will be a good thing for the creations of their games?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> And I don't think multiplat will help Versus in it's quality IMO



it wont hurt it ether


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> it wont hurt it ether



It probably won't hurt you since you are desiring it. But it would probably hurt alot of the people that believes what Nomura says, it won't hurt much in sales but it will hurt in reputation. Toriyama was already a fail in my book so I didn't expect much from him in FFXIII, Nomura on the other hand does what he says. From what I got from speaking with Nomura at last year's E3, the guys a huge perfectionist and I really doubt he would go back on his words knowing him.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It probably won't hurt you since you are desiring it. But it would probably hurt alot of the people that believes what Nomura says, it won't hurt much in sales but it will hurt in reputation. Toriyama was already a fail in my book so I didn't expect much from him in FFXIII, Nomura on the other hand does what he says. From what I got from speaking with Nomura at last year's E3, the guys a huge perfectionist and I really doubt he would go back on his words knowing him.



Going multiplat wouldn't be  his decision nor would it be any reflection of him


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

This shit get a release date yet?


----------



## Angelus (May 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This shit get a release date yet?



LOL, ur funnny :sanji

We're lucky when we get a new trailer by the end of the year...


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2011)

Like I said, I believe this game is fake until I see a firm release date. No, not the first date they are going to give us. Not the release date that they are gonna push back further than Duke Nukem or Gran Turismo 5. I mean the real release date when I feel safe to put a preorder in.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2011)

This game will be perfect.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2011)

I dont care if it goes multiplat, but if it does then at least do it after the game is done and released on ps3. I dont want it delayed nor downgrade it, specially because it has been developed under the requirements of exploitation of the ps3 console engine etc...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Going multiplat wouldn't be  his decision nor would it be any reflection of him



Eh w/e, I just have a good feeling this game will stay exclusive thats all.


----------



## Fraust (May 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> This game will be perfect.



What the bearded lady said.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 15, 2011)

Fraust said:


> What the bearded lady said.



......


----------



## Wu Fei (May 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> What the bearded lady said.



lol i mean damn.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 16, 2011)

since SE just lost 12 billion yen in profits, they decided to cancel V13


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Nova said:


> since SE just lost 12 billion yen in profits, they decided to cancel V13



Highly, highly doubt it considering its one of SE major titles they are banking on in the near future. Maaaaybe some other shit they were making but wasn't announced got canceled.

Really, I think FFXIV is the problem. Kill that and then they may see their profits stop dropping....cause its essentially the only major flop they had since Spirits Within.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 16, 2011)

FF14 made them lose all that money, and theyve announced they have dropped some projects


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Nova said:


> FF14 made them lose all that money, and theyve announced they have dropped some projects



However, they never specified what projects they were.

Whenever they plan to release it, Versus XIII is guaranteed money in the bank. That and FFXIII-2 are essentially their main future console entries, well at least from the Japanese side. If anything, I figure they'll somewhat rush development on Versus XIII now to recoup the money they loss from FFXIV (could it seriously be anything else lol? Doubt it.)

However, this is all purely speculation and to be taken with a grain of salt. Its just my two cents on it.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 16, 2011)

I really doubt ffx13v will be cancelled but you can say bye to it being a exclusive which was to be expected anyway...to me atleast. If not i'll be really REALLY surprised after that.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

I never cared about it being exclusive just to keep it away from other people. My thing is, if you are going to say a game is exclusive during development, stick to it. Release it, then if you want to, release it for the other console a year or so later with some bonus shit. Don't just haphazardly mid development make the game multiplatform when it wasn't designed for that from the beginning....like FFXIII.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Don't let the cancellation of titles (which will probably be stuff that would've genuinely been good, like SaGa 3 - I kid, I kid) and losses of FFXIV fool you. There's not much to be seen on the developer front but if you look behind the scenes, Square has their hands in a lot of pies. They are publishing the fairly-anticipated Dungeon Siege III (not that I'd ever trust Obsidian), and are getting a cut for the NA distribution of Dead Island (with all its hype, will probably at least get the sporadic burst first-week sales that FFXIII got before a steep decline... unless it truly wows people, which, hey, anything can happen).

They also still have a quarter (25.1% I believe was the exact number) stake in Rocksteady through Eidos, who has Batman: Arkham City coming - sequel to Arkham Asylum which to date has sold about 4.5 million units across both consoles (not counting the Game of the Year Edition).

Also with the subsidiaries they own, two more titles which, albeit might be a way off, are still anticipated on the western side - the Tomb Raider reboot (and possibly the movie reboot, but that's debatable) and Deus Ex: Human Revolution. And although not top on the list, there are also new Hitman and Thief titles to expect.

Most of these at least have a much larger western audience. May or may not be bank-breakers, only time will tell. But as a company as a whole, they have more than just Final Fantasy to rely on in the coming years.

If anything it was the "Fortress" title that fell deep into the abyss that it never really crawled out of to begin with. Though of course, I don't think they clarified if it was titles THEY were developing... so anything I mentioned could, in theory, be on the chopping block (except the obvious Arkham City).


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2011)

What is FF Versus XIII? Sounds kinda cool.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 16, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well actually Arkham City and Rocksteady are now working WB games, so I don't think that Eidos/SE can make any money off of it.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well actually Arkham City and Rocksteady are now working WB games, so I don't think that Eidos/SE can make any money off of it.



They can - Eidos actually OWNS a fraction (Just checked, it is 25.1%) of the developer Rocksteady.

Direct quote related to it:



> “Our collaboration with Rocksteady and Warner Bros. has produced a hugely successful game in Batman: Arkham Asylum. We retain our 25.1% stake in Rocksteady and will continue to be represented on the board of directors of the company.”
> 
> Eidos’ stake means that Warner Bros. majority share in Rocksteady must be above 37 per cent.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Ok Reviving this thread
Check this out



Versus XIII has a high chance of making an appearance at this years Sony Press Conference ..... Fuck Yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I want a demo. Or nothing at all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Well, Im gonna fucking have a heart attack in the crowd if it does make a show while I'm there


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

I have been waiting and wanting,I can't get any more dissapointed ,better be good


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

I met someone yesterday who knew about this game... Made my day.

I fucking want already.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well, Im gonna fucking have a heart attack in the crowd if it does make a show while I'm there



Try to get yourself on TV.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Try to get yourself on TV.



Ill keep that noted =P


----------



## Dango (Jun 1, 2011)

Is the game ever going to be released, I remember being fucking hyped about it a year ago. Jesus.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dango said:


> Is the game ever going to be released, I remember being fucking hyped about it a year ago. Jesus.



Keep waiting man, the director is supposedly trying to perfect every aspect of the game, thats why hes taking his time.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

All I know is, FF Versus XIII needs to be the last Square game that takes this long. Square wont be able to compete if they keep having long development times like this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> All I know is, FF Versus XIII needs to be the last Square game that takes this long. Square wont be able to compete if they keep having long development times like this.



Kingdom Hearts III will probably take as long as Versus


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

They've been taking 5 times longer to come out than most games, and they aren't 5 times better.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Dango said:


> Is the game ever going to be released, I remember being fucking hyped about it a year ago. Jesus.



This^



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Keep waiting man, the director is supposedly trying to perfect every aspect of the game, thats why hes taking his time.



Game developers really need to stop hyping up their stuff. It isnt helping them at all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Game developers really need to stop hyping up their stuff. It isnt helping them at all.



Meh I dont mind waiting, as long as Nomura does as he says.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Kingdom Hearts III will probably take as long as Versus



Not if they manage their developing time more wisely.

Developers all over seem to be able to shit out games in a 2-3 year timespan, even _other_ Japanese companies can.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2011)

What they need to do is whatever Ubisoft is doing with Assassin's Creed that they come out every year and are fucking quality, Game of the Year contenders, and progressively improving EVERY time.



Look at the gaps between XI and XII, then XII and XIII. And Versus was in development since before XII? Holy mother tits. They need to get back on that every year basis like the classics were. Sure "HD towns are hard" and blah blah, but the company is pretty fucking big and have tons of handheld games coming out all the times and remakes and other shit. Just focus on your signature series for a little bit on consoles. PLEASE! When you get your next FFVII then go back to chillin and banging out mini-hits.

I hope Versus sells well for them.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Meh I dont mind waiting, as long as Nomura does as he says.



I do mind waiting 
But I guess that's my problem.

Also, claiming to be 'perfecting' a game can only dissapoint. Hype's bad


----------



## Dango (Jun 1, 2011)

If this is the game thats going to change the shitty time based battle style in the history of the FF franchise then I guess I can stomach the wait, but would a remodel even take that long? 

Checked youtube for newer trailer updates and saw the 2011 version, what a cock tease.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you,you just destroyed my patience again


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2011)

I still haven't seen the trailer with audio. 

I made the mistake of watching it at all, but since then I've been very patient and have taken the game out of my mind. If they show anything at E3 I'm changing the channel. All I want to know is a release date.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Thank you,you just destroyed my patience again








Fraust said:


> I still haven't seen the trailer with audio.
> 
> I made the mistake of watching it at all, but since then I've been very patient and have taken the game out of my mind. If they show anything at E3 I'm changing the channel. All I want to know is a release date.



Damn Fraust, you really don't like teaser spoilers do you?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not Esura, but yes. I made the mistake of knowing everything about KHII before it came out. Made the game a lot less fun since we had been theorizing for like a year about it. I want this to be completely fresh, but I already messed up.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'm not Esura, but yes. I made the mistake of knowing everything about KHII before it came out. Made the game a lot less fun since we had been theorizing for like a year about it. I want this to be completely fresh, but I already messed up.



My bad my brain must be down right now =/

But the thing is we are always going to be eager to see things with our owns eyes. Like if there is a game being developed and all we hear is just information and no visuals, we can't really know if the game is being worked on or not. So looking into the game, maybe at least 5% of it is not really bad. So your still good as long as you don't end up watching walkthroughs or reading about FAQs. Trailers are there for that reason, giving us an idea of how the game will turn out and how we will play it.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *I'm not Esura*, but yes. I made the mistake of knowing everything about KHII before it came out. Made the game a lot less fun since we had been theorizing for like a year about it. I want this to be completely fresh, but I already messed up.



Wait, did I say something odd or something as of late?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, did I say something odd or something as of late?


Lol, no. Noctis originally called me you, but edited his post after I said that.

It wasn't like I was saying "Pshh, I'm not that retard".


----------



## Deimos (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol.

I saw that trailer with the subs. Noctis sounds like Naruto. "OMG I HAZ TEH PWRZ LET ME GOOOOOOOOO!"

So basically he needs someone to tell him to stay put because he's too stupid to realize that he ain't strong enough. 

I wasn't expecting this _at all_. I remember Nomura said he'd be special and unlike other typical heroes, but he sounds exactly like one.

I think I don't care about the game anymore. I'll just keep watching the old trailers where he owns everyone with the epic background music.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Deimos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nomura says that Noctis will have a strong and distinctive personality, and will absolutely not be a "silent, gloomy little boy."

Hes not gonna be emo, but he will act like a emo when hes around others, but he acts carefree when around his friends. I'm still interested in this personality, but I do admit I was a little shocked to see him act this way in the trailer but meh, if Nomura knows what hes doing then I trust him.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Your trust in Nomura is staggering


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Your trust in Nomura is staggering



Eh, Im aiming to become a game developer myself. Thus I need to observe how game developers like Nomura delivers and through what methods.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh, Im aiming to become a game developer myself. Thus I need to observe how game developers like Nomura delivers and through what methods.



You should aspire to follow so many other developers before following/worshiping Tetsuya Nomura. Anybody in the company who made a name for themselves before he came around would be a good start, as they've all moved on to better circumstances outside of Square-Enix.

Unless it's Yuji Horii, but that's because nobody in their right mind would tamper with what he does. He's the only saint still at the company who hasn't been linked to an awful game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> You should aspire to follow so many other developers before following/worshiping Tetsuya Nomura. Anybody in the company who made a name for themselves before he came around would be a good start, as they've all moved on to better circumstances outside of Square-Enix.
> 
> Unless it's Yuji Horii, but that's because nobody in their right mind would tamper with what he does. He's the only saint still at the company.



And thats exactly what I'm doing, I also admire the developers at Atlus and Mistwalker. Nomura just fascinated me due to the fact hes creating Versus for the Fanbase


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> And thats exactly what I'm doing, I also admire the developers at Atlus and Mistwalker. Nomura just fascinated me due to the fact hes creating Versus for the Fanbase



Yeah, he is working on it with very good people. Unlike toriyama which his stories are laughable. Just as characters.

Anyways there is trailer in Engrish already?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Anyways there is trailer in Engrish already?



Naw but alot of talking been going on in the internet that Versus will show up at the Sony Press Conference as one of the 9 PS3 Exclusives Sony will announce


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

It better fkin be  Or at least a payable demo. But yeah just ask him if we will be able to change costumes for noctis. Like from his casual wear to the prince outfit he used in the demo as place holder etc...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard that Nomura is being stressed by Square to get his name on as many products as possible, because people in Japan will buy a game solely because he's a part of it. Idk, it could be a reason for V-XIII taking so long.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I've heard that Nomura is being stressed by Square to get his name on as many products as possible, because people in Japan will buy a game solely because he's a part of it. Idk, it could be a reason for V-XIII taking so long.



Nah, he said it himself, he's trying to create something "incredible" so we have to be patient.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nah, he said it himself, he's trying to create something "incredible" so we have to be patient.



That doesn't prove anything. He can still be forced by his company to work on other projects. He doesn't run Square in ANY way.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> That doesn't prove anything. He can still be forced by his company to work on other projects. He doesn't run Square in ANY way.



Like designing the charcters for Toriyama's doll house? He has to do His requests and biddings after all >_>

where is that crazy tetsuya nomura blog?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Like designing the charcters for Toriyama's doll house? He has to do His requests and biddings after all >_>
> 
> where is that crazy tetsuya nomura blog?



Right here 



Idk I still think Nomura is trying to perfect the game despite the fact he has to do work for the other projects.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 2, 2011)

This'll be at E3 right? At least a mention would be nice ):


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> This'll be at E3 right? At least a mention would be nice ):



According to the shit load of people talking about it, yeah its supposedly to be announced as one of the 9 PS3 Exclusives at the Sony Press Conference


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Right here
> 
> 
> 
> Idk I still think Nomura is trying to perfect the game despite the fact he has to do work for the other projects.



Man I would be fking embarassed to have my name on such bad titles, the only reason of why XIII was and is so hyped by lame fans, is pretty much because of the character designs.

Will Toriyama be there? 

15. Select Button - Get to the Chopper


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2011)

This game is vaporware.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> This game is vaporware.



Cool story brah


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2011)

....after seeing the sub trailer my dissapointment for noctis's actual personality being arrogant sorta dropped my respect for him. i mean i thought that monotone voice during the battle clips was his until i figured out it was one of is buddies with the glasses, his dark and gloomy attituted in the e3 trailer made me fell in love with him....now he just...sounds like a taka sasuke wannabe

although i still have high hopes for him and the whole game itself


----------



## Dango (Jun 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> ....after seeing the sub trailer my dissapointment for noctis's actual personality being arrogant sorta dropped my respect for him. i mean i thought that monotone voice during the battle clips was his until i figured out it was one of is buddies with the glasses, his dark and gloomy attituted in the e3 trailer made me fell in love with him....now he just...sounds like a taka sasuke wannabe
> 
> although i still have high hopes for him and the whole game itself



Are you talking about Ignis' voice? He's the guy with glasses.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

Ignis looks exactly like a friend of mine. Ill reference him a pic to see what happens.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Such a fucking sausage fest, where the chicks at!?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

The only thing that will redeem SE's current fail streak is this being released side by side with the Japanese version and being released early 2012. Until then, SE will still be on a fail streak until this game releases.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The only thing that will redeem SE's current fail streak is this being released side by side with the Japanese version and being released early 2012. Until then, SE will still be on a fail streak until this game releases.



What fail streak? Only game that failed was FFXIV. Hyperbole is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> What fail streak? Only game that failed was FFXIV. Hyperbole is a beautiful thing.



FFXIV, the 3rd Birthday, re:coded, Mindjack, Kane and Lynch 2, etc..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty much everything after FF13.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2011)

Dango said:


> Are you talking about Ignis' voice? He's the guy with glasses.



yeah him  i was FOR SURE sold on his voice being noctis's. i don't know...i just think his voice better suits noctis cause of his dark attire.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> FFXIV, the 3rd Birthday, re:coded, Mindjack, Kane and Lynch 2, etc..



Well, The 3rd Birthday was almost doomed to sell shit here due to platform choice even though the game was ok (dumb story though). re:coded was just a enhanced port, so whats the problem again? Mindjack is made by some shitty company called feelplus or something and it sucks and rightfully bombed. Kane and Lynch 2 was a lame game imo made by IO Interactive...although it still did well actually.

Still not getting the doom and gloom on Square when there are so many other companies that makes and publish fail shit at an exponential rate.

Gaming Department we da best!


----------



## Red Sea (Jun 4, 2011)

FF14 is the only fail that matters since it did such a huge number to the company.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2011)

Idk I just hope this game has a mention at the Sony Press Conference


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

@ Red Sea

Exactly.

Its been rumoured that FFXIV is the main reason they are even in the negative now. Before they originally predicted huge profits coming in.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2011)

Only lame games imo are XIV and Kane. T3B was alright...And well, I didn't played re;coded and I don't think I will.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

re:coded isn't really necessary to play unless you want to see the bonus endings...which teases KH 3DS a bit.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah i know lots of kh fans who didn't even want to get re:coded cuz they thought it was just a kh1 "remake" like chain of memories lol. which it IS, but w/e. if you watch the cutscenes on youtube or at least the secret ending then thats pretty much the important part of the game lol.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 4, 2011)

Just because Square publishes all these games doesn't make them their failure imo as far as quality goes. If it's a Square developed game and they fail, then they fail.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Re:coded was pretty terrible, and that was made by SE. FFXIV was completely terrible, and that was made by SE. Everything else is just remakes after that, and those weren't even great because there are already remakes of those games out.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Re:coded was pretty terrible, and that was made by SE. FFXIV was completely terrible, and that was made by SE. Everything else is just remakes after that, and those weren't even great because there are already remakes of those games out.



Re:coded is pretty much KH1 on handheld...I don't see how thats terrible unless you don't really care for KH games. Yes its a rehash but it has the spirit of the gameplay intact. Now FFXIV is bad...pretty fucking bad.

Your hate is strong young Padawan.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 5, 2011)

I understand your hatred awesome!

People have been waiting for a kh game that was like new to the storyline and we ended up with just a kh1 rehash with linearity. D:


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> I understand your hatred awesome!
> 
> People have been waiting for a kh game that was like new to the storyline and we ended up with just a kh1 rehash with linearity. D:



Re:coded is an enhanced port of a cell phone game that wasn't even designed to push the storyline. Everyone knew this. You guys knew what you was getting into if you follow any gaming news whatsoever.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

Moral of the story:

Most recent SE games were shit.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2011)

People didn't play Birth By Sleep? Because that was a great game.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, everyone knows BbS is awesome...do they?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, everyone knows BbS is awesome...do they?



BBS was alright, I didn't like the concept of that card system they brought back from chain of memories


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2011)

^Card system? What?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Card system? What?



Fine to be more general battle system.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> BBS was alright, I didn't like the concept of that card system they brought back from chain of memories



I haven't played the game unfortunately, but from looking at gameplay right now I want to ask... what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I haven't played the game unfortunately, but from looking at gameplay right now I want to ask... what the fuck are you talking about?



The Chain of Memories team worked on BBS, they used the same battle system but without the concept of cards.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope. Watched more gameplay footage and it still looks completely different. You can attack, use an ability and wait for it to charge to use it again. Looks nothing like Chain of Memories. In fact, it looks quite better and even more enticing than the original KH commands.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Nope. Watched more gameplay footage and it still looks completely different. You can attack, use an ability and wait for it to charge to use it again. Looks nothing like Chain of Memories. In fact, it looks quite better and even more enticing than the original KH commands.



Dude it will remind you of chain of memories if you play it. The base system is there .....


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I completely forgot about bbs 

That *is *my favorite KH game though. I'll give SE that much.

The battle system can remind you of chain of memories, but in the end it is completely different and the best battle system in the series to date.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Dude it will remind of of chain of memories if you play it. The base system is there .....



All they share in any similarity whatsoever is Deck Commands. Its essentially attacks, magic, and item commands that appear on the Command Menu. The attacks, magic, and items are abilities that can be equipped from the menu and once used, have a certain cooldown time, depending on the depth of the ability.

It was designed to be similar to Re: Chain of Memories, however thats all they have in common and even thats not too much in common because you can attack regularly and all that just like in every other KH. The Deck Commands works more like a glorified inventory/skill slot. Its very intuitive, unlike the Chain of Memories games.

Noctis...please don't throw people off the glory of BbS please.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Re:coded is an enhanced port of a cell phone game that wasn't even designed to push the storyline. Everyone knew this. You guys knew what you was getting into if you follow any gaming news whatsoever.


ah,, i totally forgot about it being a cell phone game.. D: i still wished it had more plot T__T yeah i follow kh news all the time. 


Corran said:


> People didn't play Birth By Sleep? Because that was a great game.



i finished ven in critical mode level 20! and aqua im in the final fights/the one against braig right now, and i havent started terra's yet..

i gotta say i adored the game playing as ven at first. but then once i played as aqua i felt like it was the same thing again, same worlds ect. even if the places are different it just felt like doing the same thing.

the battle system is fun, i dont really enjoy it as much since im playing critical mode lol but it is really fun and helped me strategize more ect.

well sometimes it can be annoying with the commands and stuff...

meh.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> ah,, i totally forgot about it being a cell phone game.. D: i still wished it had more plot T__T yeah i follow kh news all the time.
> 
> 
> i finished ven in critical mode level 20! and aqua im in the final fights/the one against braig right now, and i havent started terra's yet..
> ...



Actually, thats the main flaw of BbS, otherwise it would have been like...perfect. Don't give up though, keep playing, and play with Terra too. Also, make sure you get all those Xehanort Reports before beating the game with the final person (for you it would be Terra) so you can play the final ending...yes play. Game is fucking epic.

I played with Terra first, then Ven, then Aqua.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The Chain of Memories team worked on BBS, they used the same battle system but without the concept of cards.



I tough that was a game that nomura made to kill time, while he waited for xiii team to finish the game so they could start on versus. Note: that at that time he was playing a lot of call of duty as well lololol.


----------



## geG (Jun 5, 2011)

BBS used a similar battle system to COM because... you could assign abilities to yourself and choose them from a list to use?

You might as well say every RPG uses a card based system


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> BBS used a similar battle system to COM because... you could assign abilities to yourself and choose them from a list to use?
> 
> You might as well say every RPG uses a card based system


During interviews, they said they designed the Deck Commands to be a more user friendly version of CoM.

I'm not seeing much though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cool story brah



This game isn't going to come out before the PS4 and 720 launch.

BBS was good, better battle system than Kh2 but 1's is my favorite.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> This game isn't going to come out before the PS4 and 720 launch.



Oh god. Please don't say 720, I'm still hoping they revamp the naming.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Oh god. Please don't say 720, I'm still hoping they revamp the naming.



In 2025 it's gonna be XBOX Roundabout and Playplatform


----------



## love13 (Jun 6, 2011)

ah the sasuke can't wait for.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously, who would of thought we would be able to play Duke Nukem Forever before Versus XIII?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Versus is the Duke Nukem Forever of Final Fantasy. 


Well, that and a FFVI remake.


----------



## Sera (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been waiting for this game for over a year now... I just wish it would come out already. T.T


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> I've been waiting for this game for over a year now... I just wish it would come out already. T.T



Hey, shut up. I've been waiting for this game for 5 years now. That's a major portion of my life considering I'm 19.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm 24 and I have also waited for it for about 5 years now. It'llb e still some years before I'm able to play it too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been waiting for Diablo III for like 102years.


----------



## Sera (Jun 6, 2011)

This isn't a competition of who's been waiting for it the longest, I was just saying. Geez. No need to be rude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been waiting for longer. 


When it comes to this game in particular I haven't actually been waiting. Just recently have I started paying any attention. Technically I've been waiting the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Oi Red, I guess you've been here for too short a time to understand how we roll yet


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

At least they didn't start a ultros-gilgamesh debate in here...yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Ultros.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Gilgamesh > Ultros

Fact.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

All yo Gilgamesh fanboys are delusional


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2011)

so no date for this game yet. i have been waiting for a long time as well.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

Mogry > ALL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Gilgamesh has no canon rape feats.

Ultros does. He tentacle raped Terra.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Movie this convo back to the regular FF Thread you queers, we love us some Noctis and Stella in here.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Movie this convo back to the regular FF Thread you queers, we love us some Noctis and Stella in here.







Whoo, Just came back from the Sony PRess Conference, didn't stay for the rest of the event because Im tired as hell. 
But the most disappointing part was No Versus XIII


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

FFXIII-2 trailers, though, not at the event. Interesting stuff to say the least. Similar gameplay with action sequences. New character, Stella playable, Lightning supposed dead by one of the NOVA Team... shit's going down in that game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> FFXIII-2 trailers, though, not at the event. Interesting stuff to say the least. Similar gameplay with action sequences. New character, *Serah* playable, Lightning supposed dead by one of the NOVA Team... shit's going down in that game.


^Fixed 
Leave that for the other thread 
In this thread, we Versus all the way 

Anyways Im expecting a short info session with Nomura on Famitsu after E3.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, I put Stella. Guess I care less about Serah than I thought.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe Stella should replace Serah in FFXIII-2


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2011)

Who the fuck is Stella?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Noctis's main squeeze. Where you been homie?


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Noctis's main squeeze. Where you been homie?



Getting hyped for FFXIII-2 and Duke Nukem Forever...games that comes out before Versus even gets a freaking release date.

I still cannot comprehend for the the life of me how Duke Nukem Forever gets released before Versus. Gaming God is trolling me...seriously.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 7, 2011)

i swear to god this game will never be released. NOTHING in e3? seriously.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> i swear to god this game will never be released. NOTHING in e3? seriously.



Don't worry if it doesn't show up at E3, Nomura will have to put something up on Famitsu so he won't look bad. Now its more likely to show up at TGS this september


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

They should have regular monsters in this game instead of robotic behemoths. I want regular behemoths.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have regular monsters in this game instead of robotic behemoths. I want regular behemoths.



Who cares, you know you won't play it either way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

That's not true! 


I'm just going to wait until it has good reviews and is 15 bucks.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

So CMX, which would you choose? Versus or XIII-2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Versus. XIII-2 looks too much like the first one.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

^Lol But QTE's have been added! Thats a huge change to the FFXIII story!

I wonder if Versus had QTE's before XIII-2 implemented them into the game. I remember Nomura talking about it and wanting to use it before XIII was released


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 Is expected to some news of like GTA5 or ME 3 and UC3.
I don't expect Versus to be there in the first place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Lol But QTE's have been added! Thats a huge change to the FFXIII story!
> 
> I wonder if Versus had QTE's before XIII-2 implemented them into the game. I remember Nomura talking about it and wanting to use it before XIII was released



QTE?

You mean those button sequence things? 



No way in fucking hell am I ever getting that now.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not true!
> 
> 
> I'm just going to wait until it has good reviews and is 15 bucks.



I got this thread confused with XIII-2. So my mistaken judgment holds true in my deluded moment of thinking


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> QTE?
> 
> You mean those button sequence things?
> 
> ...



Yeah Quick Time Events.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Well if Versus also has them... 


That's my #1 least favorite thing to implement in any game. More annoying and frustrating than fake difficulty.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol xiii-2 story seems so dramatic. love triangle uguu 

I'm sad there wasnt anything about versus..and didn't nomura say he would be at e3 this year? D:

Nothing about kh3d either. 

I hope bbs vol.2 is for psvita ! 

I guess we have to wait for famitsu and TGS now...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Lol xiii-2 story seems so dramatic. love triangle uguu
> 
> I'm sad there wasnt anything about versus..and didn't nomura say he would be at e3 this year? D:
> 
> ...



Love triangle? with who? Isnt the new guy like the love interest for Lighting/Fang? O_o Fck toriyama.

Anyways, which days will you be at the E3 Noctis Lucius caelum?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Love triangle? with who? Isnt the new guy like the love interest for Lighting/Fang? O_o Fck toriyama.
> 
> Anyways, which days will you be at the E3 Noctis Lucius caelum?



Im there tomrrow and Thursday as well


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

NLC, your sig reminds me I had a haircut like Noctis back in 2006


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 9, 2011)

no updates on versus xiii yet?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> no updates on versus xiii yet?



You mad because its the most secretive and non rushed game?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Love triangle as in serah and the new guy Noel are always fighting together and come on if you watch it its like so obvious and the third person being snow of course. Smh.



Wrong thread brah.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

Love triangle as in serah and the new guy Noel are always fighting together and come on if you watch it its like so obvious and the third person being snow of course. Smh.


----------



## DenzelMasterS (Jun 10, 2011)

True, there isn't anything about FFv13 this year on E3, but I have a feeling it won't disappoint anyone when new news arrive in the near future. A game like this does take a lot of time to create; especially the FMVs. A single high definition FMV can take a year to put together and a couple of additional months after for quality assurances. With the graphics, gameplay and story about done based on recent news, I think we will be getting an update really soon, but not for a while... maybe around this winter '11.


----------



## Savior (Jun 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You mad because its the most secretive and non rushed game?



FFXIII and FFXII took their sweet time to come out and they sure were disappointing. I don't think SE deserves some sort of benefit of the doubt for the long ass dev cycles if the finished product disappoints.


----------



## DenzelMasterS (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, XIII and XII are running on two different engines and a new engine was created for FFv13 which is part of the reason why it is taking so long.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2011)

And XII wasn't a disappointment to everyone, or even the critics, just a lot of fans (maybe not even most). So that doesn't count.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

^  good one!



Fraust said:


> And XII wasn't a disappointment to everyone, or even the critics, just a lot of fans (maybe not even most). So that doesn't count.



This is actually the same for FFXIII as well. 


Although this is off topic, its funny how people in FF forums wish Sakaguchi was running Square Enix instead of Wada when Sakaguchi is responsible for Squaresoft having to merge in the first fucking place...making them lose over 120 million dollars.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2011)

Well the critics liked XII more than XIII by ratings at least. And more fans agreed XIII failed with linearity.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well the critics liked XII more than XIII by ratings at least. And more fans agreed XIII failed with linearity.



If we go by "fans" opinions (which varies wildly btw), they would say all FF game from 7 down sucked balls.

You do have a point on the Metacritic score though. It was received better than FFXIII. But lets remember that they had the conscience decision to make FFXIII linear due to the "fan" reception of FFXII. Now with FFXIII-2, they are making it...not linear now and the funny thing is...there is still complaints, like many on certain forums, and when more information pops up on Versus XIII and more gameplay trailers and all that shit...there will still be dumb complaints other than the valid complaint against length of development.

Square just can't please everyone. Its like people want Square to fail or make a carbon copy of FFVI or VII.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2011)

Thing is, they did a lot of things in XIII that were very similar to VII and X, each of the firsts for the last two systems and among the most popular FFs, and still it got hated on.

Not mechanically, but like the feeling of certain areas and ideas of them too.

Makes me sad, too. I took XIII for what it was worth and was able to enjoy it a lot. Enough to play it twice, almost right after one another, both systems, and get all the achievements.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> ^  good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wada's almost as bad as Sakaguchi though. Their development cycles have went to hell and budgets keep ballooning.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Nomura should be CEO then! 

Then will never play a new Square game ever again...cause I'll be dead by the time Versus XIII-2 comes out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

New Fucking Versus Update!!!!​

Here you go for the ones who have been starving for info 
Info of info coming next week 

"*We may finally be getting an update on Final Fantasy Versus XIII soon. The usual sources for early magazine leaks are reporting that in this week's Famitsu Tetsuya Nomura says to expect a small followup on Versus in next week's issue. Nomura also apparently hints at a new title announcement.

Nomura's comments come in the magazine's promised update on Final Fantasy Type-0. Details from the Type-0 part of the feature have yet to leak out."

Source:* 

Well I want to know how little Nomura provides us with


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2011)

> *Nomura also apparently hints at a new title announcement.*


Are you fucking kidding me. Finish Versus first you ADD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Are you fucking kidding me. Finish Versus first you ADD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Watch him blow our minds if he says Kingdom hearts 3


----------



## BVB (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, which will be released 2016


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Yeah, which will be released 2016





Eh we know for sure KH3 won't be released on the PS3 but the next Sony Console


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

If Versus takes this long to publish, it better be MNIDBLOWING

And if it takes this long to publish the game... Before FFXV comes out, my grand kids will reach puberty... And I'm in my 20s...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

another new title?  jesus chirts nomura focus on kindgom hearts 3 already. we've had it with all the prequals & loss-ends...although its about time we get some news about versus xiii


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> another new title?  jesus chirts nomura focus on kindgom hearts 3 already. we've had it with all the prequals & loss-ends...although its about time we get some news about versus xiii



Eh I was rewatching the 2008 trailer to rehype myself 

Shit be good


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh I was rewatching the 2008 trailer to rehype myself
> 
> Shit be good



From your mouth to god's ears. We can only hope.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

dat trailer  well at least with this game in nomura's hands...it won't turn out to be fail lika how kitase handled ff-xiii


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> dat trailer  well at least with this game in nomura's hands...it won't turn out to be fail lika how kitase handled ff-xiii



It was Toriyama (The same person who made X-2) who made XIII 

Kitase is making Type 0


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> New Fucking Versus Update!!!!​
> 
> Here you go for the ones who have been starving for info
> Info of info coming next week
> ...



This is taking too long 

And a new title? wut?

I hope they know what they're doing


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 5, 2011)

They can't even finish the games they are making right now and they're already thinking on announcing a new one?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Wada's just blind of how many people want  Versus, instead hes giving us a sequel to XIII-2 

Fucking Troll


----------



## LMJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Watch him blow our minds if he says Kingdom hearts 3



Bout fucking time they show some KHIII. Was about to give up on Nomura. I swear to God, it better be KHIII.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Bout fucking time they show some KHIII. Was about to give up on Nomura. I swear to God, it better be KHIII.



Trollmura will strike again


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 5, 2011)

He is going to announce Final Fantasy VII Remake on PS3 or Final Fantasy VII-2 xD better be FFVII Remake or Kingdom Hearts 3 

-LS-


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> He is going to announce Final Fantasy VII Remake on PS3 or Final Fantasy VII-2 xD better be FFVII Remake or Kingdom Hearts 3
> 
> -LS-



It deffinitely should be something like that. IV got After Years, X got X-2 and XII got Revenant Wings. friend VII should get a remake or something.

Oooor, just announce some "back to the classics" shit and make an oldschool, medieval Final Fantasy.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn I can't get over this scene 


Gonna be so badass if it happens in the game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It was Toriyama (The same person who made X-2) who made XIII
> 
> Kitase is making Type 0



rly??  i could've sworn kitase was making all the plannings and development decisions for xiii.  no wonder type-0 doesn't look nearly as bad......nearly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> rly??  i could've sworn kitase was making all the plannings and development decisions for xiii.  no wonder type-0 doesn't look nearly as bad......nearly.



Toriyama is the director of FFXIII

and

Kitase is the director of Type 0


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

I must admit, Type-0 is promising to the point of being uberly awesome I think they got XIII out just to earn more money for Versus and Type-0


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I must admit, Type-0 is promising to the point of being uberly awesome I think they got XIII out just to earn more money for Versus and Type-0



Versus is gonna be the best action JRPG of the generation


----------



## LMJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus is gonna be the best action JRPG of the generation



Nah, KH series is the best action JRPG.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope it spawns more games though.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus is gonna be the best action JRPG of the generation



What about Tales of Xillia?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What about Tales of Xillia?



We'll see


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Just some advice for those hoping for the KH3 announcement:

Don't hope. It never happens


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Toriyama is the director of FFXIII
> 
> and
> 
> Kitase is the director of Type 0



:amazed























































:ho lets hope toriyama never touches another FF again.....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late hes already making XIII-2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

which we all know will suck donkey balls!  
i feel sorry for the people who have hope for the sequal.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

I lost all my hope for XIII-2 after playing the demo at E3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

why, was the gameplay still as shitty as before?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> why, was the gameplay still as shitty as before?



It was the same gameplay with QTE events


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

..........................................................................


fuck it. if any FF game with the name "toriyama" is developing it then it automatically = shit


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Massive lulz will be had if:

-The announcement is Kingdom Hearts RE: Birth By Sleep Final Mix 3D
-Versus has been renamed to Final Fantasy XV
-We're given an announcement of an announcement and are told to please look forward to it!
-Versus loses exclusivity
-Versus gains Kinect support
-Versus becomes a Wii U exclusive

Come on SE, make this a good troll


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Naw what would be worse if Nomura just said, "This game is progressing fine" and ends it off there


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

thank god nomura's the only person that makes decent SE titles.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah unlike Toriyama. He is obssesed with his uniform teenage girls like serah.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 5, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Massive lulz will be had if:
> 
> -The announcement is Kingdom Hearts RE: Birth By Sleep Final Mix 3D
> -Versus has been renamed to Final Fantasy XV
> ...



I would enjoy this Troll I'm in it with you


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I would enjoy this Troll I'm in it with you



TOP *gasp*

You wouldn't?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> -Versus has been renamed to Final Fantasy XV



They need to do this. Nobody gives a shit about some bullshit weak tie in with the XIII verse, that will never be touched upon. It will also lend more creditability to it being a stand alone good game for those who don't follow the games development regularly.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 5, 2011)

I would :ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I would :ho


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 5, 2011)

How does it feel


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Only Time well Tell


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They need to do this. Nobody gives a shit about some bullshit weak tie in with the XIII verse, that will never be touched upon. It will also lend more creditability to it being a stand alone good game for those who don't follow the games development regularly.



What worries me is that many people will just not give a darn and upon hearing the XIII in versus' title, they'll immediatly think it's the regular XIII. Bad for marketing.

I even think the game could get a completely different name. Whenever my friends [the non-gaming] hear Final Fantasy [random number] they go "isn't that shit boring? Having so many sequels"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> What worries me is that many people will just not give a darn and upon hearing the XIII in versus' title, they'll immediatly think it's the regular XIII. Bad for marketing.
> 
> I even think the game could get a completely different name. Whenever my friends [the non-gaming] hear Final Fantasy [random number] they go "isn't that shit boring? Having so many sequels"



They should just show the 2006 trailer as a tv commercial


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> They should just show the 2006 trailer as a tv commercial



But people would probably still go into the store and buy XIII and then complain about 'the other XIII' I don't see why wouldn't they make Versus into XV, or just VERSUS

Just like they did with Type-0, they could change the name so that it's distinguishable.

I don't want the best RPG of the decade [yes I believe it will be just that] to be known as "the other XIII"...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

But thats only how you think will happen, I don't think this game will be known as the other XIII, more like a "Better XIII".

I really don't see a reason why they should change the name since they stuck with it for a long time regardless of Type 0's name change.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Nomura: We got the airship to land nicely now.


If it doesn't involve making it multi-platform, a release date, FFXV, KH3, or some other mind blowing title that makes me quiver and almost forget about Versus, then fuck this series. 

until Versus is out of course.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But thats only how you think will happen, I don't think this game will be known as the other XIII, more like a "Better XIII".



Only few will see it this way. People are more likely to look at it as the "Other XIII" because it came out after regular XIII.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But thats only how you think will happen, I don't think this game will be known as the other XIII, more like a "Better XIII".
> 
> I really don't see a reason why they should change the name since they stuck with it for a long time regardless of Type 0's name change.


Unfortunately most people will see this as the other FF even if it is better. They really need to come up with a new title and making it part of the main series as Final Fantasy XV would really be for the best.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

They should change the name because it's obvious that their initially planned development time window didn't pan out. And this game won't finish until after we shove FFXIII into a little compartment in the back of our minds, only to be recalled as "Oh, that game."


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2011)

This better be good releasedateufkingassmfonomura


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 5, 2011)

i wish that other game being announced is kh3
oh pleaseee dont let it be another kh spin-off/bbs v.2/idk some crappy remake/spin off T________T


well i doubt we'll hear much news about versus though,

probably only that "please look forward for it at tokyo game show this september we will have an important announcement blah blah"


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually, I didn't realize until you guys talked about it. I think it would sound better as FFXV. As much as I love the sound of Versus XIII, I initially believed the entire Crystallis would be released relatively close to each other to stay relevant and show an entire universe... but that's pretty much gone to shit, so just screw it.

Final Fantasy Ecks Vee!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

"Final Fantasy vsXIII to be the last Final Fantasy." 






























I know, it'll never happen.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 5, 2011)

i think the number 13 would fit versus, [like org 13 and other "dark" stuff]
but after final fantasy 13, the number "final fantasy 13" just sounds like some kiddy failure game

and the number "14" sounds dark or good for FF,
but there's already a FF14, which failed as well >__>


final fantasy 15,
now, i dont think "15" sounds dark at all, [well i associate that number with bleach/ichigo haha] but maybe because of that, it will work.
13 and 14 seem good and dark but those didn't work out
15 doesnt even seem dark or anything but maybe it will work out

FFXV

final fantasy versus XV


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

The only chance for Versus to benefit frm being a XIII after all this flame on XIII would be if XIII-2 was a seriously good and dark game. One problem I see with that though is that SE will prouce a pleathora of XIIIs and if XIII-is realy bad then there is no hope for Versus to shine with that fucking XIII sticked to it. I mean, Type-0 will probably not even be recognised as a XIII, which it is. 

Moreover, the dudebro community will be more than bad on those games.

They better figure some good solution for that

I see it as either of these three:

Final Fantasy Versus XIII - not a good choice atm, but who knows, I'm not a marketing mastermind.
Final fantasy VERSUS - A nice take, departing from the mainstream titles, marking a new start
Final Fantasy XV - the optmal thing, if the game's awesome to high heaven and the thitle's to be a milestone like 7 then they should go with this.

Also, notice how XV is a good thing since it's more or less another breakthrough FF after VII [the math's working here nicely]

Then again, maybe XV is gonna be something even more epic and Versus being a XIII will fit here ust fine


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 5, 2011)

"dudebro community" lol
yeah i hope they add in more characters or females cuz i personally cannot really relate that well to a group of bff guys. iv never really seen a group of just solely guys. lol. like iv seen some but they have their girlfriend or they're not that close lol.

i think what i did like about FF13 was the relationships between people. the characters, even if they weren't fleshed out enough, the relationships felt real and shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 5, 2011)

What's with you people and darkness?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> What's with you people and darkness?



-Main Character has black hair -> Game must be dark.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> "dudebro community" lol
> yeah i hope they add in more characters or females cuz i personally cannot really relate that well to a group of bff guys. iv never really seen a group of just solely guys.



Where do you live? Lol, wtf.

And they're talking about darkness because the game's were announced to be dark (Versus is supposed to be an adult/dark version of Kingdom Hearts and XIII-2 is said to have a more serious/dark theme than its predecessor).


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope by dark they don't mean brooding emo.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Noel doesn't seem emo. And Noctis is just shy which does not equal emo.

Let's _not_ bring that topic back up in this thread, eh?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

After seeing the 2011 trailer, Noctis definitely isn't emo


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 5, 2011)

nah noctis doesnt seem emo at all

he's just quiet or shy or something 

didnt nomura say that noctis and stella would be like completely new types of characters to ff? like "there's never been a character in ff like them" or something? cuz people kept saying noctis would be like cloud but nomura disaaproved that


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> nah noctis doesnt seem emo at all
> 
> he's just quiet or shy or something
> 
> didnt nomura say that noctis and stella would be like completely new types of characters to ff? like "there's never been a character in ff like them" or something? cuz people kept saying noctis would be like cloud but nomura disaaproved that



Yep basically


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 5, 2011)

yay! then im excited to what the characters will be like ^^

i hope the other characters are fleshed out as well..


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Nomura did mention Noctis, Prompto, Ignis and Gladiolus wouldn't be the only party members, he said theres 4 others that he would put in to be playable making it a total of 8 playable characters


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

So, do we know if you can actually play as the other characters, or by playable does he mean just able to put in your party? Also, I want to be able to switch between characters during combat, one of the worst things in XIII.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, do we know if you can actually play as the other characters, or by playable does he mean just able to put in your party? Also, I want to be able to switch between characters during combat, one of the worst things in XIII.



2011 trailer already showed you can switch between the party members


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't watch that shit 

I don't like hyping myself, sets me up for disappointment. I also like everything to be a surprise story and set piece wise.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I didn't watch that shit
> 
> I don't like hyping myself, sets me up for disappointment. I also like everything to be a surprise story and set piece wise.


 

Damn Gnome  
You've been avoiding the 2011 trailer all this time?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish I avoided the trailer. Even without sound it was too much for my heart to handle. It's so damn beautiful.

And changing characters is one of my favorite things since I always wanted to control Disney characters in KH, but had to stick with Sora. I don't even like Sora very much which makes me wonder why KH is my favorite game right now.

Riku deserves his own game of all his trials and tribulations. Maybe that's the next game. I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Still haven't seen it, not going to, can't make me.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Good. Stick to it Gnome.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 5, 2011)

dont watch it. u'll be disappointed.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> dont watch it. u'll be disappointed.



Minority opinion


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Skit the fuck outta here Wu Fei.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

So, Nomura said that Noctis' gonna be a dickwad at first right? As in, you won't really like him. From what we could see in the trailer it seems he's this kinda shy, but full of himself dude, who's going to bloat about how powerful and shit he is. this brings me to one of the aspects I like most about FFs, the bildungsroman theme [stories about "growing up" and maturing]. I really hope this game is something unlike anythng before.

As for hyping myself. I don't give a darn. I hype myself and then, when the thing comes out I'm not really affected by that hype. I take the games as they are and try to enjoy whatever I can about them. There hasn't been a single game I disliked to the point of not finishing it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 5, 2011)

i hope this game has good plot twists made by the characters' actions, and not just noctis or stella's actions, like, accidental actions by other minor characters that help shape the story


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Still haven't seen it, not going to, can't make me.



We'll get you on national rick roll day  


in other news, does this game have a release date yet?


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder what does Versus have to tell us about plot linearity

@TeenRyu,

no...  

GTFO IT'S GONNA COME SOON


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> We'll get you on national rick roll day
> 
> 
> in other news, does this game have a release date yet?



Helll no


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Double posting FTW 

Anyways Ive bumped into one of the interviews Nomura had about the protagonists in Versus

---------------------------------

I see. There are a lot of things that are unclear, aren’t there?

Nomura: The Versus protagonist is not a character with a Squall-like or Cloud-like personality like everyone is thinking now. He is a type that has not been seen in the generations of the series yet. For a long time now, I have wanted to try making a character like him, but I hesitated because he is a type of character that might fall close to “out of bounds.”

Are you really that critical of him!?

Nomura: Yes. (Haha) There are probably people who dislike his type. Usually, protagonists do not have strong personalities to avoid having the personality interfere with the player’s empathy, and so very distinctive characters are relegated to side-roles, but not this time. He has a bit of an overabundance of p idiosyncrasy. I think that when he speaks, the impression of him will change considerably.

Will his voice be so high that we’re surprised? (haha)

Nomura: (Haha) The concept for his voice has not yet been finalized. People who thought “That’s great!” to his current impression will probably think “What did they do!?” upon seeing him. So, as much as possible, please try not to hold any preconceptions about him! He is not the least bit a silent, gloomy little boy.

He can show an apathetic face to the world, but is he the type that can adjust and let his guard down?

Nomura: There is that type in reality, too, and there it depends on whether or not their friends accept them, doesn’t it?

*Will this be a story of male camaraderie, similar to Crisis Core?

Nomura: No, for instance, someone [important] dies, and you must take revenge, well it won’t be a soppy story like that. It will adopt a more general “road movie” sense. As to why I chose a story about men, well, for example, among school friends, when they go traveling, it’s normal to see any combination of fellows in groups of all one gender. That’s all. We can look back on when we were students, and remember enjoying horsing around with our peers with no particular aim in mind.

And a member of a royal family just happens to be one of their number?

Nomura: That’s right. They have not banded together for any purpose or destiny. This lot, who are always horsing around find themselves at the heart of the story by chance. I wonder if one was a student, would one feel the story even more familiar? Of course, if one was an adult, they might feel nostalgic and enjoy remembering how they horsed around like that, I think. Talking about girls, for instance. In thinking about how to make it more familiar, it turned out this way. Next time we give information, we will reveal his name. It doesn’t have much to do with anything else, though. *


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm so looking forward to notics character!  maybe then people wouldn't call him another sasuke anymore


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i'm so looking forward to notics character!  maybe then people wouldn't call him another sasuke anymore



They call him that? Well fuck me, people are weird.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

I only think of Sasuke 'cause the hair and color is uncanny. Almost identical. Personality? Well Noctis isn't looking for revenge so nothing much to compare there.

I can't put into words how much faith I have in this game. I want 300 hours for completion like Skyrim. Give me 100 hr story and 200 hr side quests Nomura!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I only think of Sasuke 'cause the hair and color is uncanny. Almost identical. Personality? Well Noctis isn't looking for revenge so nothing much to compare there.
> 
> I can't put into words how much faith I have in this game. *I want 300 hours for completion like Skyrim. Give me 100 hr story and 200 hr side quests Nomura!*



You be crazy brah


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> They call him that? Well fuck me, people are weird.



this suprises you? heck even i thought he was a bit like sasuke when i saw the first trailer. but now that nomura's confirmed noctis's personality it i feel a bit thrilled.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You be crazy brah



You tellin me after what's looking to be a decade of development you wanna beat the game in a weekend, brah?  I don't think so. I wanna get lost in a dungeon, I wanna struggle against a boss, I wanna get stuck so bad at a part that I can't look at my system for days out of frustration then come back and kick its ass. I want it to be a classic FF.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

One of the things I expect most from FFs is their lenght

Fraust brah, I'm with you on that boat


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the icing to this tease was that Square-Enix was going to reveal a new portable game..which turned out to be a Final Fantasy game for 3DS.

A *rhythm-based* Final Fantasy game.

I bet that'll be out before Versus.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> You tellin me after what's looking to be a decade of development you wanna beat the game in a weekend, brah?  I don't think so. I wanna get lost in a dungeon, I wanna struggle against a boss, I wanna get stuck so bad at a part that I can't look at my system for days out of frustration then come back and kick its ass. I want it to be a classic FF.



oh i miss that!! cant beating a boss and leaving for weeks and coming back and then i almost kill it and then i die once im almost near to killing it and them damn and then trying all over again and yeah!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2011)

This interview made FF-XIII series by toriyama look like a complete garbage can. This interview seemed really promising! Kinda reminded me of south park for a reason hahaha. And with that fallout 3 look and atmosphere in some place, super cool neat.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow Toriyama gets so much hate and its ridiculous. 

He got a lot of gaming cred in his name. Not only was he the event planner for FFVII, but he was one of the directors for FFX, directed FFX-2, and had some involvement in TWEWY. Also some other old shit he did in the 90s. 

Show some goddamn respect people.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow Toriyama gets so much hate and its ridiculous.
> 
> He got a lot of gaming cred in his name. Not only was he the event planner for FFVII, but he was one of the directors for FFX, directed FFX-2, and had some involvement in TWEWY. Also some other old shit he did.
> 
> Show some goddamn respect people.



I don't even know who he is .


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't even know who he is .



*
Kitase himself seems to think extremely highly of him as well.


*Not to be confused with Akira Toriyama, the god mangaka.


----------



## DanE (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh thats a relief, I seriously though he was gonna be the gloomy type, now I wanna buy this game


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm gonna laugh when Noctis turns out to be yet another SE archetype.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> *
> Kitase himself seems to think extremely highly of him as well.
> 
> 
> *Not to be confused with Akira Toriyama, the god mangaka.


So he's the guy in charge of cutscenes essentially. He's not too bad I guess, I don't really like Kitase though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So he's the guy in charge of cutscenes essentially. He's not too bad I guess, I don't really like Kitase though.



Kitase had his hands in a large amount of FF games. He also produced the KH series, Advent Children, Crisis Core, and a bunch of other shit. He is also producing Versus XIII.He has his hands in all the big SE projects. 

Who I don't really care for is Matsuno. I cannot comprehend how he got all these dick riders like he do. But he is at Level 5 now, so I don't have to worry about him messing up FF games.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kitase had his hands in a large amount of FF games. He also produced the KH series, Advent Children, Crisis Core, and a bunch of other shit. He is also producing Versus XIII.He has his hands in all the big SE projects.
> 
> Who I don't really care for is Matsuno. I cannot comprehend how he got all these dick riders like he do. But he is at Level 5 now, so I don't have to worry about him messing up FF games.



I didn't like those :X


----------



## Fraust (Jul 6, 2011)

How did you not like Crisis Core? I mean sure the story got a little too fantasy with the wings and the random flying and battle system could've been more in-depth, but Zack is the man. He makes up for everything with his self.

And KH? I won't even start there.

But saying that he directed X-2 isn't gonna make people respect him.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 6, 2011)

i loved crisis core and i love kh! D:


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> How did you not like Crisis Core? I mean sure the story got a little too fantasy with the wings and the random flying and battle system could've been more in-depth, but Zack is the man. He makes up for everything with his self.
> 
> And KH? I won't even start there.
> 
> But saying that he directed X-2 isn't gonna make people respect him.



...


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

Idk about you but when Toriyama says "character like no other before" does he mean "character that has been done to death already" because the way he's described


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow Toriyama gets so much hate and its ridiculous.
> 
> He got a lot of gaming cred in his name. Not only was he the event planner for FFVII, but he was one of the directors for FFX, directed FFX-2, and had some involvement in TWEWY. Also some other old shit he did in the 90s.
> 
> Show some goddamn respect people.



Yep Sakaguchi helped with FFX, he showed Toriyama the right direction of an FF game in his style, but X-2.....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2011)

i played x-2 before. it was rather weird....i heard it generally sucked though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> How did you not like Crisis Core? I mean sure the story got a little too fantasy with the wings and the random flying and battle system could've been more in-depth, but Zack is the man. He makes up for everything with his self.
> 
> And KH? I won't even start there.
> 
> But saying that he directed X-2 isn't gonna make people respect him.


FFX-2 was awesome...no is awesome. Haters gonna hate.

And don't tell me you gonna hate on KH...don't do that man...don't do it. 

Possibly the one thing I didn't like about it was the structure of the game. Getting 100% completion is down right impossible to do without a guide in hand. Hell, I think I only made it to 95%...and I forgets what I supposed to do last...



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yep Sakaguchi helped with FFX, he showed Toriyama the right direction of an FF game in his style, but X-2.....


X-2...is awesome, gtfo.


Asakuna no Senju, FFX-2 is awesome. Its just the haters are vocal, you know.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> X-2...is awesome, gtfo.
> 
> 
> Asakuna no Senju, FFX-2 is awesome. Its just the haters are vocal, you know.



X is way better than its sequel


----------



## Fraust (Jul 6, 2011)

X-2 is shit beyond shit compared to its predecessor and all the girly dresses took away from an otherwise decent game.

And I wasn't gonna say anything about KH considering it's my favorite game of all time (until Versus comes out). When I said "KH? Don't get me started" I was referring to Gnome's previous post and saying that I didn't want to get into it about my fave game with someone who didn't like it. Feel me?


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> X is way better than its sequel


I don't disagree with this. Although X-2 was still a decent game on its own.


Fraust said:


> X-2 is shit beyond shit compared to its predecessor and all the girly dresses took away from an otherwise decent game.
> 
> And I wasn't gonna say anything about KH considering it's my favorite game of all time (until Versus comes out). When I said "KH? Don't get me started" I was referring to Gnome's previous post and saying that I didn't want to get into it about my fave game with someone who didn't like it. Feel me?


Actually...I like the dressphere schtick. I don't even cut the animations off...I leave them on. 

But I'll ignore your X-2 bashing since you a fellow KH fan. 4 Lyfe.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't disagree with this. Although X-2 was still a decent game on its own.
> 
> Actually...I like the dressphere schtick. I don't even cut the animations off...I leave them on.
> 
> But I'll ignore your X-2 bashing since you a fellow KH fan. 4 Lyfe.



X-2 had a decent battle system. Everything else, bad.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow Toriyama gets so much hate and its ridiculous.
> 
> He got a lot of gaming cred in his name. Not only was he the event planner for FFVII, but he was one of the directors for FFX, directed FFX-2, and had some involvement in TWEWY. Also some other old shit he did in the 90s.
> 
> Show some goddamn respect people.



Event planner? so he planned the events of the fucking company? wow, what the fuck does planning an event have to do with story telling?

He sucks at it, and X-2? 
The only respectable thing was the battle system, I did it 99% completition. Fucking sphere grid wtf is this shit? whatever happened to blitz ball.

Toriyama Cant tell a story for shit, and his characters that he creates are lame. He depends on Nomura for his games to sell.

X was mostly Sakaguchi, after all it was his last work.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol I just hope the characters will move the story and not just be side characters but I doubt it..


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Event planner? so he planned the events of the fucking company? wow, what the fuck does planning an event have to do with story telling?


I didn't mention anything about story telling.

Check your tone though. 



> He sucks at it, and X-2?
> The only respectable thing was the battle system, I did it 99% completition. Fucking sphere grid wtf is this shit? whatever happened to blitz ball.


His stories aren't bad...he has the ideas there. Sometimes the execution falls flat.



> Toriyama Cant tell a story for shit, and his *characters that he creates are lame*. He depends on Nomura for his games to sell.







> X was mostly Sakaguchi, after all it was his last work.



What? He was just the executive producer. They typically handles the business and legal issues of the game and just oversee development and making sure it goes according to plan. Toriyama, Nakazato, and Tsuchida were the directors responsible for creative development of the game and overseas more of the technical aspects of the development.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2011)

In other words sakaguchi just kept an eye on it to see that it developed the way he wanted, without having to do the job himself.
Toriyama and his gang where his workers.

Toriyama has good ideas? Terrible execution for planner if you ask me. Heck I came with a better scenario for FF-XIII, and better ideas for the game to actually make it an RPG. And in it there is NO serah and if there is she DIES... most likely or is Lightings daughter


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 7, 2011)

X-2 made me feel like I was playing a sailor Moon game I couldn't even complete the game to 10%


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 7, 2011)

wait, the same guy directed ffx-2 and ffxiii? this guy shouldn't be allowed to direct more games...

i mean, ff13 is pretty decent but it's mostly because of the high production values and cool battle system, the direction choices made with the game are mostly awful.

one thing i really like about ff13 is the setting though, the world is really cool. too bad the game does awful job at realizing the world though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> wait, the same guy directed ffx-2 and ffxiii? this guy shouldn't be allowed to direct more games...
> 
> i mean, ff13 is pretty decent but it's mostly because of the high production values and cool battle system, the direction choices made with the game are mostly awful.



He will as long as Kitase is in Square and has power over the FF franchise. Kitase thinks extremely highly of Toriyama because he think they have the same developement mindset or something. Kitase himself stated multiple times.

Unless Toriyama fucks up hard on FFXIII-2...which I doubt if its like FFXIII but better and meatier, get used to him. Also, after Versus XIII, Nomura said he don't want to direct a large FF game anymore or something, so you'll either have Kitase or Kitase-lite directing or producing future FF games.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly, FFXIII was shit to me cuz it was so linear, but if they made it somewhat more open, then I would be really happy with it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

The linearity didn't bother me the most in that game. It was the pacing, at one point the story would progress nicely, the next it would be constant chopped up bits of cutscene and gameplay switching every 5 mins. And near the end the story started to crawl really slowly.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The linearity didn't bother me the most in that game. It was the pacing, at one point the story would progress nicely, the next it would be constant chopped up bits of cutscene and gameplay switching every 5 mins. And near the end the story started to crawl really slowly.



I agree with this sadly. 

As a plus, Square Enix is truly the Pixar of video games. Their CGs makes my eyes cum.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Had the pacing been good, it would be one of my favorite FF's. But it wasn't so it can go to hell.

I EXPECT NOTHING LESS THAN PERFECTION.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

Motherfucking Versus better be redeeming


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

It probably won't have a similar story like the other FF's but it will have a different approach, as Nomura said, the story will have a sense of a "road movie" or something like that


----------



## DanE (Jul 7, 2011)

well I looked in wikipedia and Road movie means 

The genre has its roots in spoken and written tales of epic journeys, such as the Odyssey and the Aeneid.  A kind of story in which the hero changes, grows or improves over the course of the story.

Very pleased with this.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

We know the graphics are there.
If you like KH gameplay, we know the gameplay is there.

I just want like three more things:
1. A good leveling system. Either traditional lvl up, sphere grid-esque but not crystarium-like, or Kingdom Hearts where it does a random stat (to the player, not randomly generated) and it's fun to see what you get better in with each level.
2. Good voices.
3. Motherfucking character development! And not in the way that Vanille and Fang had together ... or anyway way Vanille had. I liked Lightning's scene talking to Hope, and I liked Hope's scene with Snow, but every other scene in that game was shit to me. I want some believable shit man, or at least meaningful development.


----------



## DanE (Jul 7, 2011)

what about a non linear game, for me that was a real bummer in FF 13, for me final fantasy games are a lot of exploring, customizing, great character development and beautiful graphics.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

It's already evident from the trailers that it's not the same as XIII. There's a world map and Airship afterall, how linear can it be?


----------



## DanE (Jul 7, 2011)

well you never know, I just don't want to be disappointed like last time.


----------



## Sera (Jul 7, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i played x-2 before. it was rather weird....i heard it generally sucked though.



FF X-2 is a very girly game. I think X was better though!


----------



## Velocity (Jul 7, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Heck I came with a better scenario for FF-XIII, and better ideas for the game to actually make it an RPG.



Meh, everyone's always a critic who says they can do better.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> Meh, everyone's always a critic who says they can do better.



Theres an exception when it comes to the case of FFXIII


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Theres an exception when it comes to the case of FFXIII



Oh, so you think you can write a better story than the one FFXIII provides, which has one of the better storylines in a FF game since FFX? Yous be trolling son.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, so you think you can write a better story than the one FFXIII provides, which has one of the better storylines in a FF game since FFX? Yous be trolling son.



Damit Esura, you and your openmindedness >.<!!!

FFXIII, IMO, had a convoluted Storyline which many people can correct and represent it better


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Damit Esura, you and your openmindedness >.<!!!
> 
> FFXIII, IMO, had a convoluted Storyline which many people can correct and *represent it better*



Ok, I can agree that it could be represented better...just not by _many_ people like you are stating. Also, convoluted? FFXIII? Its one of the easier post-FFVII FF stories to follow.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, so you think you can write a better story than the one FFXIII provides, which has one of the better storylines in a FF game since FFX? Yous be trolling son.



there hasn't been many games since FFX....

not counting the MMOs, there's just 13 and 12, and 12's story>>>>>>13s all day, erry day. Just sayin'....

And I have a question for those who complain about the linearity of FF13:
Did you like FFX?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> there hasn't been many games since FFX....
> 
> not counting the MMOs, there's just 13 and 12, and 12's story>>>>>>13s all day, erry day. Just sayin'....
> 
> ...



FFX's story, characters, and gameplay ignored the linearity plus they represented how you explore the world way better than FFXIII (They actually had an airship)


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

What I like about XII over X is that the locations were more complex. I mean, X dungeons were A-to-B kida busiess. Except for the cloisters.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> What I like about XII over X is that the locations were more complex. I mean, X dungeons were A-to-B kida busiess. Except for the cloisters.



Well the simpleness wasn't really minded  
It was a great game with simple ideas that everyone can agree with


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well the simpleness wasn't really minded
> It was a great game with simple ideas that everyone can agree with



Fair enough. Still, I lied the moment in XII, when I questioned myself[the party] being a naive bunch, who really didn't understand the ideas that Cid and Venat followed. Vane was shit.

I expect Versus to be EPIC in the moral ambiguity dept.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> FFX's story, characters, and gameplay ignored the linearity plus they represented how you explore the world way better than FFXIII (They actually had an airship)



First of all, if you want to get real, the airship in FFX was just looking at a list of locations you previously been at, and there was no reason for me to go back to older locations unless I want to get the Ultimate Weapons. I literally started my fight like after I got access to it cause there is not much compelling reason to not do so.

Also, the story, characters, and gameplay did not ignore the linearity. Hell I'm playing the game right now and can attest to this. At Beville right now.

What FFX does is that it doesn't emphasize its linearity as much as FFXIII. Still linear.

FFX is awesome, and FFXIII is awesome...dealswitit


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> And I have a question for those who complain about the linearity of FF13:
> Did you like FFX?



That's why I don't like when people complain about the "linearity". X is linear as FUCK until you get the airship. That's when they stopped using the World Map overview.

And XIII's story was convoluted in the sense that Fal'Cie, L'Cie, a focus, Cocoon being separate from Pulse, etc took a minute to grasp the concept of.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm still waitig for an FF that introduces fights betwee two planets and an extensio o the ever-so-present Gaia hypothesis to some more cosmic stuff


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFX is awesome, and FFXIII is awesome...dealswitit


13 is awesome if you forget it's a final fantasy game. imo it's like X-2, a good stand alone game, but not a good sequel (in this case though 13 isn't exactly a sequel, but you get what I'm saying ).


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> That's why I don't like when people complain about the "linearity". X is linear as FUCK until you get the airship. That's when they stopped using the World Map overview.
> 
> *And XIII's story was convoluted in the sense that Fal'Cie, L'Cie, a focus, Cocoon being separate from Pulse, etc took a minute to grasp the concept of.*


That applies to all RPGs to be honest, and is not really a flaw. Its just the nature of the genre. It just might take someone else longer than another to grasp it.

I sure as hell don't know wtf is up with all this fonon, pronon shit in Tales of Abyss but I figure I'll grasp it eventually.

EDIT: I agree with your sentiments on the linearity complaints though.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

FFX's story is understandable and I can relate with it more. FFXII is wayyyy more convoluted and fucked up for me to understand it. I hate dealing with Politics in games, and game just rapes it in the ass with it. OTher than that, it is a wonderful game. If they focused on the characters more, it would have been amazing. FFXIII's story was hard to understand with all the different terms and such, guess it goes over well more with the Japanese populous.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyways... People are telling me Famitsu with the Versus info will be released on Wednesday next week but leaked on the coming Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> FFX's story is understandable and I can relate with it more.* FFXII is wayyyy more convoluted and fucked up for me to understand it.* I hate dealing with Politics in games, and game just rapes it in the ass with it. OTher than that, it is a wonderful game. If they focused on the characters more, it would have been amazing. FFXIII's story was hard to understand with all the different terms and such, guess it goes over well more with the Japanese populous.



That bolded x 1000. And I thought FFT was convoluted....boy.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> FFX's story is understandable and I can relate with it more. *FFXII is wayyyy more convoluted and fucked up for me to understand it. I hate dealing with Politics in games, and game just rapes it in the ass with it. OTher than that, it is a wonderful game. If they focused on the characters more, it would have been amazing.* FFXIII's story was hard to understand with all the different terms and such, guess it goes over well more with the Japanese populous.



I think making it a political story gave it more mature and sensible themes as well as making it one of, if not the, best stories in the series. I can agree that the characters could've used a bit more focus though.





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Anyways... People are telling me Famitsu with the Versus info will be released on Wednesday next week but leaked on the coming Monday/Tuesday


yay


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> FFX's story is understandable and I can relate with it more. FFXII is wayyyy more convoluted and fucked up for me to understand it. I* hate dealing with Politics in games, and game just rapes it in the ass with it.* OTher than that, it is a wonderful game. If they focused on the characters more, it would have been amazing. FFXIII's story was hard to understand with all the different terms and such, guess it goes over well more with the Japanese populous.



Your signature is asking for that ass raping


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

The thing about XIII that makes it convoluted is that they literally do NOT explain the story. They want you to read up on it on your own or just follow along until you figure it out. Other games may expect you to pick up on it, but they start you at a good spot to absorb quickly.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The thing about XIII that makes it convoluted is that *they literally do NOT explain the story*. They want you to read up on it on your own or just follow along until you figure it out. Other games may expect you to pick up on it, but they start you at a good spot to absorb quickly.



lol, all there in the manual. 12 is a bit like that too, but it seemed to give more background info than essential stuff, unlike 13


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Another thing that got me in FFXII is that at the end of a major act, you would go into this story section for a couple of minutes where this old man would speak about the past in a book or w/e and i guess he was trying to explain about the past or what was happening. The problem was i didnt understand a damn thing he said, esp in the weird ass dialect or w/e tone he was using. I wanted to understand, I really did...but he kinda killed it. He was about as boring as the Clear Eyes commercial guy.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think a lot of the issues have to do with Japanese storytelling (especially on the manga/anime side). You have this story-writing and dialogue that's overstuffed full of exposition, everything is being dished out with too many details/information (and not necessarily the right details). Another thing that makes it worse is trying to create and explain a new world/setting and the terminology that applies to everything in it.

A lot of this type of storytelling works better for anime/manga because of it's episodic format (which makes it a bit more digestible). Trying to apply the same thing in an hours-long game can kill the pacing and ultimately cause a fair amount of the audience lose interest. Sure it can probably work if the audience puts a vast amount of time and effort to take in all of it, but that just means the story isn't all that appealing (except for a devoted few).

What also kills FXIII is that it has nothing to break up the story, constantly going forward with only ridiculous amounts of dialogue and cutscenes doesn't help either. It tried to take what Uncharted and COD did with their single-player, but forgot that people liked what those games did because the dialogue/cutscenes/action was short and sweet. When you take a JRPG (a long-ass game) and boil it down to that kind of formula, you've kind of fucked-up.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

I think that the convoluted thing might actually get explained as XIII-2 and Versus come out, as well as Type-0. Keeping in mind that they're based o the same mythos, perhaps it is that it'll all get clear as the games come out.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Nobody wants XIII-2. If being reminded of XIII for most isn't bad enough, it's also got the stigma of being associated with X-2.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nobody wants XIII-2. If being reminded of XIII for most isn't bad enough, it's also got the stigma of being associated with X-2.



but they said they were gonna gonna improve on what everybody complained about.... THEY PROMISED!! 

I want it. I'll see if that changes when it actually comes out though


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

I want it to be less techical and more medieval


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> but they said they were gonna gonna improve on what everybody complained about.... THEY PROMISED!!



profit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> *Nobody wants XIII-2.* If being reminded of XIII for most isn't bad enough, it's also got the stigma of being associated with X-2.



I did...lots of people did. Speak for yourself.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Like I said. Nobody wants XIII-2.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> profit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you



tell that to my copy of X-2! oh wait....


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Like I said. Nobody wants XIII-2.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

XIII-2 has yet to impress me... That demo I played at E3 kinda lost me a bit the remaining Hope I had for FFXIII-2


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

So I guess if you didn't like FFXIII, you wont like FFXIII-2 by what I have seen about the game and your statement since you was at E3.

Considering the only true problem I personally had with FFXIII was the pacing (throw some minigames or something up in that bitch), I think I would like this as well. While the encyclopedia is a problem in hindsight, it didn't ruin the game for me at all when I was playing it to be honest.

I should do a review on FFXIII...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> So I guess if you didn't like FFXIII, you wont like FFXIII-2 by what I have seen about the game and your statement.



No I still think FFXIII-2 can surpass FFXIII but that demo....


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No I still think FFXIII-2 can surpass FFXIII but that demo....



Dammit I'm jealous as hell. I want to play it!!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think that the convoluted thing might actually get explained as XIII-2 and Versus come out, as well as Type-0. Keeping in mind that they're based o the same mythos, perhaps it is that it'll all get clear as the games come out.



The same mythos, but not the same idea of l'Cie and Fal'Cie. It won't be connected like that.

If Versus even MENTIONS either of the words, I'm trashing it. And this is my prodigal game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2011)

i bet this game gets like an 8 on everywhere when it wil probably deserver a 9.5


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No I still think FFXIII-2 can surpass FFXIII but that demo....



what was up with the demo?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't see why people complained about the database in FF13. If you had a brain you could follow the story fairly easily. The database just added more depth.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2011)

did somebody said Demo?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dammit I'm jealous as hell. I want to play it!!



You are not missing much. Just a few things here and there with two silly looking characters that look embarrassing.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> You are not missing much. Just a few things here and there with two silly looking characters that look embarrassing.



^Basically this


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2011)

The official page for 13-2 is already up. BTW did you got to see Bioshock Infinite?
Also could you ask the guys at SE why Versus didn't made it... again?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2011)

SE is so out of touch they think everyone wants ff13 again when they really want versus


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> SE is so out of touch they think everyone wants ff13 again when they really want versus



Wada is distracted by invisible money floating around his head. Nomura is like a pet Hamster Wada lets out every once in a while where Toriyama is Wada's Dog


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2011)

Prices already out $60 ,how much will versus gunna be .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> SE is so out of touch they think everyone wants ff13 again when they really want versus



versus xiii > ff xiii


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Prices already out $60 ,how much will versus gunna be .



Id buy that shit for like $100 
But that would be risky since the game will have to be a masterpiece to be set that high  If it fails, then Nomura's screwed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2011)

since when has nomura ever screwed us over?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> versus xiii > ff xiii



How can a game that isn't out yet be better than one that is? 

All you've got for Versus is this unrelenting Nomura hype and a few gameplay videos that highlight the fact that the game is a slower Kingdom Hearts. Surely you need more'n that before you can say it's guaranteed to be better than FFXIII?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2011)

The video highlights was better than Xiii


----------



## Agitation (Jul 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> How can a game that isn't out yet be better than one that is?
> 
> All you've got for Versus is this unrelenting Nomura hype and a few gameplay videos that highlight the fact that the game is a slower Kingdom Hearts. Surely you need more'n that before you can say it's guaranteed to be better than FFXIII?


Thought the gameplay videos were slowed down a little? Eh I dunno, I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Prices already out $60 ,how much will versus gunna be .



Big name games/titles don't get different prices. They're all $60 before tax.



Winny said:


> How can a game that isn't out yet be better than one that is?
> 
> All you've got for Versus is this unrelenting Nomura hype and a few gameplay videos that highlight the fact that the game is a slower Kingdom Hearts. Surely you need more'n that before you can say it's guaranteed to be better than FFXIII?



The footage was slowed down. Nomura said so because Noctis would actually be too fast to watch clearly or something, so suck it. And no, us Versus enthusiasts can pretty much say for a *fact* that Versus will be better than XIII. Personally, I'd rather watch the same Versus trailer for 40 hours than play XIII again.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay, whatever. All this obtuse hyping will bite you back in the end.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> Okay, whatever. All this obtuse hyping *may* bite you back in the end.



fixed that for ya

versus 13 may in fact not be a let down. I'm actually one of the people that think it's already better than 13 though lol


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 9, 2011)

Only thing that bothers me about this game is that its NOT Final Fantasy anymore, it looks too much like our real which takes a lot of fantasy and unique inviroments away from it. and Ill be honest I really dont like Noctics's design, it reminds me of a certain butt hair character. 

Im still looking foward to the game non the less, I like the music and the battle system looks good and im glad they have the world map back.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> How can a game that isn't out yet be better than one that is?
> 
> All you've got for Versus is this unrelenting Nomura hype and a few gameplay videos that highlight the fact that the game is a slower Kingdom Hearts. Surely you need more'n that before you can say it's guaranteed to be better than FFXIII?



Why do you always say smart stuff? 

I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2011)

FFV13 is guaranteed to be better then FF13.

FF13 was very bad, games are not movies, it was a hybrid between a game and a movie, as a game it was terrible, as both it was fine, and as a movie it was also terrible(lol pacing).

The only way FFV13 is worse then FF13 as a game is if it is instead a movie


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why do you always say smart stuff?
> 
> I'd rep you if I could.



Wasn't it said that the gameplay vids were SERIOUSLY slowed down, so that people could see better what's going on?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> FFV13 is guaranteed to be better then FF13.
> 
> FF13 was very bad, games are not movies, it was a hybrid between a game and a movie, as a game it was terrible, as both it was fine, and as a movie it was also terrible(lol pacing).
> 
> The only way FFV13 is worse then FF13 as a game is if it is instead a movie



I'd watch Versus as a movie.  I mean, the idea of Versus, not actually now after almost a decade.



Nois said:


> Wasn't it said that the gameplay vids were SERIOUSLY slowed down, so that people could see better what's going on?



Yeah, people just like trying to crush other people's hopes even when they're factually wrong in their own analysis.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> *FFV13 is guaranteed to be better then FF13.*
> 
> FF13 was very bad, games are not movies, it was a hybrid between a game and a movie, as a game it was terrible, as both it was fine, and as a movie it was also terrible(lol pacing).
> 
> The only way FFV13 is worse then FF13 as a game is if it is instead a movie





I can see it now.

Versus XIII releases, I'd end up liking it (being the open minded individual I am), but everyone in this thread would end up whining about it and how, "OH IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN LYKE DIS OR DAT!!" or "DIS WORSE DAN FFXIII!"


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'd watch Versus as a movie.  I mean, the idea of Versus, not actually now after almost a decade.
> 
> 
> Yeah, people just like trying to crush other people's hopes even when they're factually wrong in their own analysis.



I don't really have high expectations you know, I never have expectations when it comes to games. They never troll me as such, and I am able to enjoy them.

My usual tactic is to just play them and see how shit works out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> Versus XIII releases, I'd end up liking it (being the open minded individual I am), but everyone in this thread would end up whining about it and how, "OH IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN LYKE DIS OR DAT!!" or "DIS WORSE DAN FFXIII!"



Its funny how everyone can tell the future, isn't it? Can the goddamn game come out first before we call it good or bad!?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never been disappointed in the games I get overly hyped for. Metal Gear Solid 4, all of the Assassin's Creeds, Modern Warfare 2, Okami, Kingdom Hearts 2 (as far as my experience with it, not the story's technicalities), Gears of War 2 (again, with my initial experiences), Halo 3, etc. I can keep going.

Whenever I get massively hyped for a game (which I am now for not only this, but a large amount of games coming out this fall and next year) my mind makes it impossible for me to be disappointed. I can look at games unbiased even when I loved them so much.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Its funny how everyone can tell the future, isn't it? Can the goddamn game come out first before we call it good or bad!?


I didn't call it bad. I think it would be great considering Square Enix track record on awesome games, which is why I'm a bit pissed its taking this long for release.

I'm just saying everyone else (vocal bitchy fans primarily) is going to nitpick about every single damn thing about the game. I'd bet my paycheck on it.



Fraust said:


> I've never been disappointed in the games I get overly hyped for. Metal Gear Solid 4, all of the Assassin's Creeds, Modern Warfare 2, Okami, Kingdom Hearts 2 (as far as my experience with it, not the story's technicalities), Gears of War 2 (again, with my initial experiences), Halo 3, etc. I can keep going.
> 
> *Whenever I get massively hyped for a game (which I am now for not only this, but a large amount of games coming out this fall and next year) my mind makes it impossible for me to be disappointed. I can look at games unbiased even when I loved them so much.*


I like this mindset. I wish more gamers had it. 

The sheer amounts of bitching and moaning games nowadays get when released just because it doesn't live up to some obtuse expectation is sickening.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't call it bad. I think it would be great considering Square Enix track record on awesome games, which is why I'm a bit pissed its taking this long for release.
> 
> I'm just saying everyone else (vocal bitchy fans primarily) is going to nitpick about every single damn thing about the game. I'd bet my paycheck on it.



I agree with you there. I just get sick and tired of people saying how its gonna be better when it hasn't even come out yet. I think there is a point where you can hype a game so much it gets annoying.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

You realize this thread is basically made in order to hype it up and discuss how good we think it's gonna be right? It was made by a member who named himself after the main character? You shouldn't expect anything less in here.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm afraid that this prolonged adrenaline rush SE is giving us will result in people being tired of Versus by the time it comes out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> You realize this thread is basically made in order to hype it up and discuss how good we think it's gonna be right? It was made by a member who named himself after the main character? You shouldn't expect anything less in here.



I understand that, I just think there is a limit to which you can hype up a game. This is really SE's fault since they haven't given us a release date and all we can do is talk about it.



Nois said:


> I'm afraid that this prolonged adrenaline rush SE is giving us will result in people being tired of Versus by the time it comes out.



I'm afraid that may be the case. Don't wanna see that happen to a FF game too.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

All I got to say is....

....keep expectations in check and you'll never be disappointed in life games.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

"dont put expectations upon the plot and maybe you won't feel trolled"


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> "dont put expectations upon the plot and maybe you won't feel trolled"



That too....although I generally feel that many, many JRPGs have good plots. Maybe executed poorly sometimes but I can count on one hand (maybe two prolly) the amount of uber disappointments I had in a JRPG storyline.

But maybe that speaks volumes about me as a gamer. I like much of the tropes in JRPGs that gamers love to deride this gen.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> That too....although I generally feel that many, many JRPGs have good plots. Maybe executed poorly sometimes but I can count on one hand (maybe two prolly) the amount of uber disappointments I had in a JRPG storyline.
> 
> But maybe that speaks volumes about me as a gamer. I like much of the tropes in JRPGs that gamers love to deride this gen.



Dude, when it comes to tropes I'm corny as a million teenagers


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

I just hope Versus doesn't have bullshit Minigames, I hope the minigames from KH somehow transfer over to Versus


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just hope Versus doesn't have bullshit Minigames, I hope the minigames from KH somehow transfer over to Versus



like blitzball? blitzball was awesome bro dont be hatin


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> like blitzball? blitzball was awesome bro dont be hatin



No not Blitzball, the minigames from fucking 7... They pissed me off for some reason 

Edit: I believe this is a possibility of happening because Nomura is a huge FF7 Fanboy


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> FFV13 is guaranteed to be better then FF13.
> 
> FF13 was very bad, *games are not movies*, it was a hybrid between a game and a movie, as a game it was terrible, as both it was fine, and as a movie it was also terrible(lol pacing).
> 
> The only way FFV13 is worse then FF13 as a game is if it is instead a movie


Uncharted 2 and MGS4 would like to argue against that statement...

I think RPGs shouldn't be movies though. That kind of mindset makes things too linear and an RPG should give options rather than restrict them.

as for mini games,
I want something like Triple Triad


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> Uncharted 2 and MGS4 would like to argue against that statement...
> 
> I think RPGs shouldn't be movies though. That kind of mindset makes things too linear and an RPG should give options rather than restrict them.
> 
> ...



The idea of a game being too fool of cutscenes kinda breaks up the gameplay, and lessens the player's sense of impact on what's actually going on in the game. 

I thnk this won't be the case with Versus, as we've seen that most cutscenes are supposed to be more or less interactive to some degree.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 9, 2011)

i like uncharted though! D:


----------



## Fraust (Jul 10, 2011)

Either a GOOD card game, or VII's little tower defense type game. All of KHs minigames weren't relevant. Although a tournament-type area is a must if this game is trying to be huge.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol, weren't relevant to what? To even get off the first zone, you needed to early enough munni. Which meant doing a couple of minigames.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm talking about KH, not KHII. The Tarzan minigame (as a mini game) is stupid except for the mandatory run; the gummi-ship was a fail; and all the other ones were pretty much stuffed into winnie-the-pooh which is optional.

KHII sure they force you to do some, or one over and over, to progress. Then they have some scattered throughout the worlds, but overall they overshadowed by the awesome gummi-ship improvement imo. I spent HOURS perfecting like all but three of the gummi ship missions. Probably my favorite or second favorite thing about the entire game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 10, 2011)

lol well to me I never bothered to do gummi ships in both games except for when needed.


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Awesome game deserves own thread. Good call.
> 
> I don't think I will need to reiterate how much love I have for this game before it's even been released, it should be widely known.
> 
> ...



I agree Fraust.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't even remember KH had minigames, that's how relevant they are.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

But seriously I hated most of the Minigames in FFVII with a passion


----------



## Esura (Jul 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But seriously I hated most of the Minigames in FFVII with a passion



How? The snowboarding and motorcycle games were fucking fun as fucking hell dude! Out of all FF games, FFVII has the best ones! 

FFVIII has that lame ass Triple Triad shit, FFIX has that shitty Chocobo Hot and Cold shit, FFX...fuck trying to get 0.00 secs in that Chocobo game or dodge lightning 100 times, and FFXII...did that even HAVE minigames? Seriously. And I don't know if FFXIII has minigames. And if pre-FFVII games had minigames...I haven't seen them or I must of skipped over them cause they suck.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 10, 2011)

FF8's triple triad is definitely the best FF minigame imo. FF9's card game sucked and FF10's blitzball was fun at first but it got tedious.

FF7's minigames were fun and a nice change of pace as well. Chocobo racing was pretty fun, I remember when me and my friends used to place bets with real money. Good times.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> How? The snowboarding and motorcycle games were fucking fun as fucking hell dude! Out of all FF games, FFVII has the best ones!
> 
> FFVIII has that lame ass Triple Triad shit, FFIX has that shitty Chocobo Hot and Cold shit, FFX...fuck trying to get 0.00 secs in that Chocobo game or dodge lightning 100 times, and FFXII...did that even HAVE minigames? Seriously. And I don't know if FFXIII has minigames. And if pre-FFVII games had minigames...I haven't seen them or I must of skipped over them cause they suck.



I'll agree on you on VII and VIII minigames but IX and X? That chocobo hot and cold was the shit and very addicting. I just wanted to level up my chocobo as best I could and I can get treaures to boot. That 0.00 shit in X I'll agree but blitzball made up for that. A very addicting game that was.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol, Esura. Yes, VII's were fun. I never even tried VIIIs. But dude, IX and X's minigames were easily the best, and, the most relevant. After VII's mandatory runs, they just have the whole Gold Saucer (which is like KH and Hundred Acre Wood). IX's dealt with the Chocobo, and the card system was just like a side thing though fun when you knew how to play. X, well blitzball is he sport of their world so being able to play was amazing, and all the things in the plains were to help get ultimate weapons which is probably the most useful set of minigames ever.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> But dude, IX and X's minigames were easily the best, and, the most relevant.



Screw that dodging Lightning shit.


----------



## Esura (Jul 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lol, Esura. Yes, VII's were fun. I never even tried VIIIs. But dude, IX and X's minigames were easily the best, and, the most relevant. After VII's mandatory runs, they just have the whole Gold Saucer (which is like KH and Hundred Acre Wood). IX's dealt with the Chocobo, and the card system was just like a side thing though fun when you knew how to play. X, well blitzball is he sport of their world so being able to play was amazing, and *all the things in the plains were to help get ultimate weapons which is probably the most useful set of minigames ever*.



Blitzball became irrelevant later in FFX as well, and you actually _like_ doing shit in the plains? Whut?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't say the plains were fun, I said they were useful. (including the lightning, butterflies, etc.) All of their minigames actually meant something. Minigames in other games had no point, which may sometimes be fun, but haven't been executed very well.

And no, blitzball is technically relevant until you get Wakka's weapon. And even then, in a world full of crisis sports and entertainment are always big morale boosts. I'm speaking in terms of how the minigames are a part of the world their in.


----------



## Esura (Jul 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I didn't say the plains were fun, I said they were useful. (including the lightning, butterflies, etc.) All of their minigames actually meant something. Minigames in other games had no point, which may sometimes be fun, but haven't been executed very well.
> 
> And no, blitzball is technically relevant until you get Wakka's weapon. And even then, in a world full of crisis sports and entertainment are always big morale boosts. I'm speaking in terms of how the minigames are a part of the world their in.


So your point is that because its minigames are relevant to the in game world, its great, even though the minigames in FFX aren't fun at all? What?

Minigames doesn't have to have any relevance to the world, its just something to break up the gameplay, not required tedious shit to get your ultimate weapons.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> How? The snowboarding and motorcycle games were fucking fun as fucking hell dude! Out of all FF games, FFVII has the best ones!
> 
> *FFVIII has that lame ass Triple Triad shit*, FFIX has that shitty Chocobo Hot and Cold shit, FFX...fuck trying to get 0.00 secs in that Chocobo game or dodge lightning 100 times, and FFXII...did that even HAVE minigames? Seriously. And I don't know if FFXIII has minigames. And if pre-FFVII games had minigames...I haven't seen them or I must of skipped over them cause they suck.


 triple triad is the best mini game in the series



Fraust said:


> Lol, Esura. Yes, VII's were fun. I never even tried VIIIs. But dude, *IX and X's minigames were easily the best, and, the most relevant.* After VII's mandatory runs, they just have the whole Gold Saucer (which is like KH and Hundred Acre Wood). IX's dealt with the Chocobo, and the card system was just like a side thing though fun when you knew how to play. X, well blitzball is he sport of their world so being able to play was amazing, and all the things in the plains were to help get ultimate weapons which is probably the most useful set of minigames ever.



the card game in 9 sucked imo. Far too complicated....

I do, however, like 10s mini games. I can't argue against them 

I don't think a mini games relevance to the story should matter


----------



## Fraust (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't say they made the games great, just stating they *do* technically matter, which is quality.

And X's minigames _were_ fun. Just another preposterous idea by Esura. Dodging lightning isn't technically a mini-game, it's just something they allow you to do to get some goodies which makes that area more realistic and interactive. The butterflies, blitzball, the chocobo, and you can even say the temples were mini-games, albeit mandatory. Just because you weren't good at the chocobo doesn't mean it wasn't fun.


----------



## Nois (Jul 10, 2011)

Good minigames are good. I mean FF's all about the side stuff, hence the mini games being quality products on their own matters.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

So tomrrow or Tuesday we get leaked info from Famitsu 

My body is ready


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 10, 2011)

fuck to the yes :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So tomrrow or Tuesday we get leaked info from Famitsu
> 
> My body is ready



aight here, i got your link.



> [image]
> 
> Aight, so this right here is a fuckin car.  Now in this car is this fuckin dark haired motha fucka, main character and shit, ya know, so...
> 
> ...



the presenter was this black dude. quotes legit, all of it, pretty fucked up


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I didn't say they made the games great, just stating they *do* technically matter, which is quality.
> 
> And X's minigames _were_ fun. Just another preposterous idea by Esura. Dodging lightning isn't technically a mini-game, it's just something they allow you to do to get some goodies which makes that area more realistic and interactive. The butterflies, blitzball, the chocobo, and you can even say the temples were mini-games, albeit mandatory. *Just because you weren't good at the chocobo doesn't mean it wasn't fun.*



Took a minute but I got the hang of it and got the 0.0 record, and it still wasn't fun, it was a chore to play. Its the FF equivalent of Superman 64. Instead of going through rings I go through fucking balloons and instead of flying I'm riding a chocobo that's been smoking crack and has the equilibrium of a wino AND I have to dodge birds. I've never been so pissed off at a minigame in all my days...since FFVIII's bullshit Triple Triad. I STILL don't understand that shit to this day.

Oh...and what makes it even worse is after I do that shit, all I get is a fucking Sun Sigil...a fucking PIECE of Tidus' ultimate weapon. You are the only person I know who likes any of the FFX minigames. Its essentially the worse part of an otherwise awesome FF entry.

Now, that motorcycle minigame on FFVII...it made me feel like I was playing Road Rash with swords. That shit was off the chain.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol, I broke a very nice PS2 controller the first time I went for the Sigil in a playthrough. Years later in another playthrough I was very calm and got it no problem.

And if you know people who don't like blitzball than they need to stop playing video games, 'cause us gamers don't want them associated with us.


----------



## Esura (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lol, I broke a very nice PS2 controller the first time I went for the Sigil in a playthrough. Years later in another playthrough I was very calm and got it no problem.
> 
> And if you know people who don't like blitzball than they need to stop playing video games, 'cause us gamers don't want them associated with us.



I just have bad memories of FFX minigames (mostly the Chocobo Racing)...so sorry if the tone of my post was a bit...rough. Its the only thing ever in gaming I damn near cried on cause it pissed me off (I was 11). Nowadays when I do FFX runs, I just skip over the ultimate weapons. Don't even need them to beat the game.

And Blitzball was only fun until later in the game. I got tired of it after awhile due to typical rubberband AI in sports games. The AI was literally fucking cheating me after awhile.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Took a minute but I got the hang of it and got the 0.0 record, and it still wasn't fun, it was a chore to play. Its the FF equivalent of Superman 64. Instead of going through rings I go through fucking balloons and instead of flying I'm riding a chocobo that's been smoking crack and has the equilibrium of a wino AND I have to dodge birds. I've never been so pissed off at a minigame in all my days...since FFVIII's bullshit Triple Triad. *I STILL don't understand that shit to this day.*



it's so simple though


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I didn't say they made the games great, just stating they *do* technically matter, which is quality.
> 
> And X's minigames _were_ fun. Just another preposterous idea by Esura. Dodging lightning isn't technically a mini-game, it's just something they allow you to do to get some goodies which makes that area more realistic and interactive. The butterflies, blitzball, the chocobo, and you can even say the temples were mini-games, albeit mandatory. Just because you weren't good at the chocobo doesn't mean it wasn't fun.


Actually, there was a minigame involved with the lightning dodging. You had to dodge lightning like 200 times in a row to get one of the items needed for one of the ultimate weapons. So yeah, that's a minigame. And yeah, it sucked.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

I know about that since I tried doing it on both of my playthroughs, it's not like I'm a FFX novice.

Did you have to initiate it by talking to someone? Because I know the lightning is just there regardless, which technically wouldn't make it a mini-game, just a prerequisite for the item. I like to be very technical and literal when I talk about things, so pardon me for taking it beyond.

To 99% of people, sure, it's a mini-game.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I know about that since I tried doing it on both of my playthroughs, it's not like I'm a FFX novice.
> 
> Did you have to initiate it by talking to someone? Because I know the lightning is just there regardless, which technically wouldn't make it a mini-game, just a prerequisite for the item. I like to be very technical and literal when I talk about things, so pardon me for taking it beyond.
> 
> To 99% of people, sure, it's a mini-game.



What? the lightning? I believe you just go out and start dodging, then check the chest to see what you got.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

Then I don't personally consider it a mini-game. Sue me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

Theres an easy way of dodging the lightning 200 times. Theres apparently a spot on the field where lightning always strikes the area when you approach it, so you already know its gonna hit. Basically go in, dodge lightning, go out, Rinse and Repeat


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 11, 2011)

chocobo dodger in 10 was bullshit from what I remember....

If they do have mini games in verses make sure they arn't, 
"go kill more monsters for missions" like in most newer ff's


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

I think they should have a mission type thing with a bulletin board like Tactics, a tournament like KH, mini-games like Sandbox games or Mario games (just fun, random, lighten up the mood in a casino or something) as well as mini-games where it's Noctis doing something, maybe teleporting around or his homies shooting stuff, whatever...

And speaking as an achievement whore who wants the multiplatform announcement:

I want a dungeon where you can fight all the bosses over, much stronger, and crazy achievements like kill any of them without getting hit, or under a time limit, or without using an item, etc.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I think they should have a mission type thing with a bulletin board like Tactics, a tournament like KH, mini-games like Sandbox games or Mario games (just fun, random, lighten up the mood in a casino or something) as well as mini-games where it's Noctis doing something, maybe teleporting around or his homies shooting stuff, whatever...
> 
> And speaking as an achievement whore who wants the multiplatform announcement:
> 
> I want a dungeon where you can fight all the bosses over, much stronger, and crazy achievements like kill any of them without getting hit, or under a time limit, or without using an item, etc.



Multiplat on Wii U and PS3 Only


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

Even with the Wii U's Hd capabilities now, it won't be able to handle Versus. 360 can handle it on a few discs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Even with the Wii U's Hd capabilities now, it won't be able to handle Versus. 360 can handle it on a few discs.



so a system with better tech then xbox 360 cant play versus but the 360 can?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Even with the Wii U's Hd capabilities now, it won't be able to handle Versus. 360 can handle it on a few discs.



That makes perfect sense considering the Wii U's superior hardware and being able to hold more space on a single disc. Flawless logic right there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2011)

yeh that was  a big derp on his part


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Theres an easy way of dodging the lightning 200 times. Theres apparently a spot on the field where lightning always strikes the area when you approach it, so you already know its gonna hit. Basically go in, dodge lightning, go out, Rinse and Repeat



There was also this spot where you could just stad and dodge every 3 seconds... I got hit when I sneezed at 189 once...

Made me not play it again for a week


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

Suck my dick guys, don't know the Wii U's specs, big deal.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 11, 2011)

that birth by sleep card/leveling up thing was pretty fun. that boardgame for leveling up.

and kh2's underground tournaments where pretty fun as well. but then again its battle system was fun and easy as well, and with someting as final fantasy, im not sure it'd be as fun since the fighting style is completely different. oh god if its anything like final fantasy 13 or 12..


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

It has a battle system similar to KH, not FF


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

I would be pissed if Toriyama came in and mixed the Paradigm Shift system with the KH gameplay....


*Edit:* Also looking forward to the unique OST Yoko will compose when the game comes out. Im tired of hearing Somnus Nemoris and that other unnamed OST from the 2008 extended trailer


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I can't wait either. Isn't he the one who made some of the music for Kingdom Hearts game, like Roxas' and the Organization theme? If so, his music is really good.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

I... don't know if I want to play KH


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I can't wait either. Isn't he the one who made some of the music for Kingdom Hearts game, like Roxas' and the Organization theme? If so, his music is really good.



i'm pretty sure he composes KH in general


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I... don't know if I want to play KH



You have to at least try it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

Yoko Shimimoura is a girl, I am disappoint in you guys


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yoko Shimimoura is a girl, I am disappoint in you guys



I was about to say. :/ I am very disappoint.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm really excited to hear yoko shimomura's OST for this! I'm already in love with what she's written so far from the trailers and stuff lol.


And she's a girl. Lol. She scored all the kh games' soundtracks


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2011)

oh! that reminds me, you guys remember utada hikaru? i heard she'll no longer sing anymore KH openings......


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> oh! that reminds me, you guys remember utada hikaru? i heard she'll no longer sing anymore KH openings......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2011)

fuck you disney...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh yeah she said no cuz Disney wouldn't pay her what she deserved or whatever and its hard to create a song in both English and Japanese 

Haha..could that be what is taking kh3 so much? Haha jk jk..

Waaahh well she DID say that like 3 or 4 years ago right? Maybe she'll change her mind now? Her dad also helped her on that decision to say no to Disney..


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> oh! that reminds me, you guys remember utada hikaru? i heard *she'll no longer sing anymore KH openings*......





The fuck? 

Esura has to go choke a bitch.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Simple and Clean! I like how she singed both the english and japanese versions of the openings. But i can go with her or Koda Kumi like she did with tthat FFX song...or was it FFX-2?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't really see KH without an opening by her... I just expect it now. Kinda like how all Toy Story songs were by that one dude or Tarzan by Phil Collins or Over the Hedge by Ben Folds... its just signature now.

And even though I love Disney as much as I do, I'm very disappointed that one of the top 100 richest companies can't spend a little more money on something that's giving them a pretty good amount of it (I'd like to believe). Not like they're developing the game.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Simple and Clean! I like how she singed both the english and japanese versions of the openings. But i can go with her or *Koda Kumi* like she did with tthat FFX song...or was it FFX-2?



Oh hell naw. I'd rather have Aya Hirano than her....or Utada Hikaru. 

And I think she sung that shitty song that played when Tidus was trying to get all up in dat Yuna's ass at the moonflow scene thing.



Fraust said:


> I can't really see KH without an opening by her... I just expect it now. Kinda like how all Toy Story songs were by that one dude or Tarzan by Phil Collins or Over the Hedge by Ben Folds... its just signature now.
> 
> And even though I love Disney as much as I do, I'm very disappointed that one of the top 100 richest companies can't spend a little more money on something that's giving them a pretty good amount of it (I'd like to believe). Not like they're developing the game.


 I agree. I'm pissed the fuck off. Utada Hikaru is the reason I started listening to J Pop and J Rock stuff like Gackt.

I know the entire Simple and Clean song word by word and about half of Sanctuary word by word....yes I'm a fucking nerd.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Relevant to that Sora comments a while back


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 12, 2011)

this game will be the new DNF


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> this game will be the new DNF



It already is.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> this game will be the new DNF



I hope your dog gives birth to three-legged muts


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> It already is.



Not until it comes out and turns out like complete shit.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not until it comes out and turns out like complete shit.



Touche.

Its a shame that after all these years DNF is shovelware not even worth giving away for free.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

That won't happen with this game though. It didn't take them 12 years for a trailer, and we're actually getting updates.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That won't happen with this game though. It didn't take them 12 years for a trailer, and we're actually getting updates.



To be fair, the updates aren't substantial at all imo. However, Versus XIII hasn't been in development hell (yet) and passed off to multiple developers like a cheap underage hooker in Russia like DNF either. Also, Square hardly make flops. I may not care for the direction  FF games like VIII, IX, and XII but even I'd have to admit these are some top games and Square normally never lets me down.

But has it been since 2006 or 8 since they announced this?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> this game will be the new DNF



Thank you for your wonderful contribution to the thread. Come again.


This game may take as long to develop, but it's CLEARLY not going to be complete shit. If you like KH, you'll at least enjoy the combat. The graphics will obviously be there. There will be exploration. There will be a plethora of villains (assuming you fight every one of the mafia, Stella, and that one male villain as well as any random monsters). The music, if anything like the trailers, will be gorgeous.

The ONLY thing left is a well made story, well written, well paced, and for me good voice acting.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

How the hell is this game allowed to stay in development for so long though without the fear of shareholders backing out? I have a feeling they are using the profits from other games they make to fund FFVersus XIII XV.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

I know that DN is a cult and all that, but Square can't afford to mess up two mainstream titles in a row. Especially since they're planning on extending the Fabula Nova Crystallis over more than one generation of consoles. It's too big a project to meddle with it to the point of no return. 

I really hope that FF XIII was a kind of Windows Vista, and Versus will be the 7 of the XIIIs.

On a sde note, am I the only one that'd like another Ivalice Alliance installment?



Esura said:


> How the hell is this game allowed to stay in development for so long though without the fear of shareholders backing out? I have a feeling they are using the profits from other games they make to fund FFVersus XIII XV.


I've thought of this as well. As I said, FNC is supposed to be a long-term project. Might be they're just making XIIIs and Versus a transition into XV, which will be awesome, because if the universe is to be explored on in the future, gamers will have to play all the installments to figure out the entire thing... OR at least that is what I'd like out of the game.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> I know that DN is a cult and all that, but Square can't afford to mess up two mainstream titles in a row. Especially since they're planning on extending the Fabula Nova Crystallis over more than one generation of consoles. It's too big a project to meddle with it to the point of no return.
> 
> I really hope that FF XIII was a kind of Windows Vista, and Versus will be the 7 of the XIIIs.
> 
> On a sde note, am I the only one that'd like another Ivalice Alliance installment?


To be fair, despite the mixed fan reception (rightfully so), FFXIII sold well (aka it was a profit) and has a good Metacritic score (the stuff that matters to dem bosses). The main culprit for their financial woes as of now is FFXIV, an epic bomba and some unnamed projects they was working on but canceled.

And no more Ivalice shit man. Make a new world of shit to stick FF games into.



> I've thought of this as well. As I said, FNC is supposed to be a long-term project. Might be they're just making XIIIs and Versus a transition into XV, which will be awesome, because if the universe is to be explored on in the future, gamers will have to play all the installments to figure out the entire thing... OR at least that is what I'd like out of the game.


They are putting about as much effort into Versus XIII...a supposed spin off...as they do in their main FF games. Its ludicrous. Square needs to just quit the bullshit and call it FFXV. I bet you more people would be more willing to buy it faster than yet another game with FFXIII in it (FFXIII, FFXIII-2, and FFVersusXIII...talk about overkill). They changed Agito XIII to Type-0 so...


Hey, I just thought of something. Scrap this game and make KH3 or put it on hold and make KH3 goddamit!!


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

I think that's the point, they're gonna make this into a franchise of its own. I wonder if this FNC is not in fact a new approach to the idea in Ivalice Alliance, but with some cosmologic shit. Like a Marvel/DC multiverse.

Hell, they could even make the mythos of FNC canon for all other FFs


Now I wonder if that'd be recieved well


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

Considering FFX and FFVII are already in the same universe, it wouldn't surprise me if all FF13 games are in the same universe, what with the same name and all. I'm not sure if they can make the FNC canon among all games, considering it's more based on the mythos of Etros (I think that's the name)


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Considering FFX and FFVII are already in the same universe, it wouldn't surprise me if all FF13 games are in the same universe, what with the same name and all. I'm not sure if they can make the FNC canon among all games, considering it's more based on the mythos of Etros (I think that's the name)



That VII/X thing is canon?

Well, we never get any cosmologic stuff, but we did get the void and all. The goddeses from VI could have been fal'Cie, or something.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

VII and X? You mean life stream and the little spirits?

For my tattoo sleeves the filler of my left arm is going to be lifestream and I'm thinking of making the right those spirits. 

And please don't call VXIII a spin-off. A spin-off is Chain of Memories, Revenant Wings, Dirge of Cerberus... things in the same place that isn't a direct sequel or prequel. Versus is a stand alone game that has the same number in it. Everything in the FNC is a stand-alone game except for XIII-2 which is a direct sequel. Same "universe" doesn't actually mean anything if they're not on the same planet. Same "mythos" doesn't actually mean anything if they're executed as differently as they seem to be. And just because XIII came out first doesn't mean everything else with a XIII is a spin-off, especially since they were worked on at the same time for so long.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

this game was revealed 2006 i believe...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2011)

been worked on since like 03/04


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the point you see. I'd like the two games be connected somehow. Be it parallel dimensions or distant planets. would actuall be cool. On the other hand, exploring the different scenarios based on the same mythos is cool, because you get to make all the ideas the pre-dev team had and use them for games:ho




Nova said:


> been worked on since like 03/04


Nope, actually it was late 2006.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, so Versus was actually started before XIII. Fuck the word spin-off. This deserves its own series if it realizes the hype.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> been worked on since like 03/04



Dev started on 2001/2002 =/

@Fraust: That reminds me, I hate it when people call it Final Fantasy XIII: Versus

Its not a fucking spinoff its a better game >.>


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy fuck

Sooo... I bet they took some surplus script they got from Versus dev and made it into XIII:ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Holy fuck
> 
> Sooo... I bet they took some surplus script they got from Versus dev and made it into XIII:ho



Sadly Wada wants XIII in the spotlight, Versus is basically the game cleaning up the mess XIII caused....


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Sadly Wada wants XIII in the spotlight, Versus is basically the game cleaning up the mess XIII caused....



Well fuck him then

As soon as Versus turns out to be the epic one, he'll hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

There have probably been 100 scripts as prototypes for Versus and they'll just use them for actual spin-offs or DS games.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> There have probably been 100 scripts as prototypes for Versus and they'll just use them for actual spin-offs or DS games.



Are you suggesting that the DS games are shit?


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> VII and X? You mean life stream and the little spirits?
> 
> For my tattoo sleeves the filler of my left arm is going to be lifestream and I'm thinking of making the right those spirits.
> 
> And please don't call VXIII a spin-off. A spin-off is Chain of Memories, Revenant Wings, Dirge of Cerberus... things in the same place that isn't a direct sequel or prequel. Versus is a stand alone game that has the same number in it. Everything in the FNC is a stand-alone game except for XIII-2 which is a direct sequel. Same "universe" doesn't actually mean anything if they're not on the same planet. Same "mythos" doesn't actually mean anything if they're executed as differently as they seem to be. And just because XIII came out first doesn't mean everything else with a XIII is a spin-off, especially since they were worked on at the same time for so long.


You just killed your point dude. Chain of Memories isn't a spin off, Revenant Wings isn't a spin off, and Dirge of Cerberus isn't a spin off. They are direct sequels to the previous entries. Don't know why you picked those out of all the games you could of used to make your point but whatever.

If those were the examples of spin offs to you, you may need to look the word up. )


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Are you suggesting that the DS games are shit?



lol ds games ARE shit
so are wii games


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol ds games ARE shit
> so are wii games



B-but what about Xenoblade, Last Story, and Pandora's Tower?


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol ds games ARE shit
> so are wii games



You didn't just say that

Btw, was The Last Story ANY good? There was some hype for it and then I didn't hear like ANYTHING about it


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol ds games ARE shit


No.


> so are wii games


Yes.


Both do suffer heavily from shovelware.





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> B-but what about Xenoblade, Last Story, and Pandora's Tower?


NoA.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol ds games ARE shit
> so are wii games


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> NoA.



What does that stand far?





Nois said:


> You didn't just say that
> 
> Btw, was The Last Story ANY good? There was some hype for it and then I didn't hear like ANYTHING about it




Gameplay was well done, Story and environment had that feeling of FF9 being Sakaguchi made and all


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> What does that stand far?



Nintendo of America. The trolls who won't give us those games, Europe gets them though. Leaving those of us on the west side of the Atlantic with only 2 options. Import or Mod.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nintendo of America. The trolls who won't give us those games, Europe gets them though. Leaving those of us on the west side of the Atlantic with only 2 options. Import or Mod.






Heard about that as well 

But never knew NoA was Nintendo of America though


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nintendo of America. The trolls who won't give us those games, Europe gets them though. Leaving those of us on the west side of the Atlantic with only 1 option. Import and Mod.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder. Europe and America use different wall plug-in powers. So would a Europe Wii even work here?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I wonder. Europe and America use different wall plug-in powers. So would a Europe Wii even work here?



Not unless you use an American Wii Power adapter, the plugin port from the Wii should be the same.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Not unless you use an American Wii Power adapter, the plugin port from the Wii should be the same.



That sounds right, unless there was a difference with something in the Wii; doubtful though.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> You just killed your point dude. Chain of Memories isn't a spin off, Revenant Wings isn't a spin off, and Dirge of Cerberus isn't a spin off. They are direct sequels to the previous entries. Don't know why you picked those out of all the games you could of used to make your point but whatever.
> 
> If those were the examples of spin offs to you, you may need to look the word up. )



Well CoM is less of a spin-off, sure, because it's technically a 1.5. But Dirge of Cerberus is exactly what a spin-off is, just like Angel is to Buffy, it's exactly the same idea. Different character, in their story. Just because it's generally related doesn't make it a direct sequel. Advent Children is VII's direct sequel.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

That reminds me, my friends denying the fact that Advent children happens right after FF7. He keeps believing that Dirge happens right after FF7 and Advent children happens after Dirge. XD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2011)

never played dirge all i know is advent takes place 2 years later.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Advent Children -> Dirge of Cerberus. Vincent is actually stronger than Cloud by the end of Dirge.

I liked Dirge, apparently that makes me weird.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Advent Children -> Dirge of Cerberus. Vincent is actually stronger than Cloud by the end of Dirge.
> 
> I liked Dirge, apparently that makes me weird.



I keep telling him that but he denies that truth >.>


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2011)

see i hear dirge is "shit" online but i go talk to my friend who played it and he thinks its badass


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Vincent>Cloud. Simple as that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> see i hear dirge is "shit" online but i go talk to my friend who played it and he thinks its badass



The games alright.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> That reminds me, my friends denying the fact that Advent children happens right after FF7. He keeps believing that Dirge happens right after FF7 and Advent children happens after Dirge. XD



Official timeline is that Dirge is a prequel to VII, and Advent takes place 2 years after VII.

Edit: ok Dirge takes place 3 years after VII and a year after Advent.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Vincent was among my favorites. I thought Nanaki was the best playable character and that Reno was the best overall character. Just me, though.

Got Reno in mah avveh.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

That's why Midgar is destroyed and Sephiroth is gone, right?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Official timeline is that Dirge is a prequel to VII, and Advent takes place 2 years after VII.



No, Dirge takes place 3 years after VII, which is one year after Advent.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyways what do you guys think of this theme being Noctis's?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn9UhtzofJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Was Hojo in Dirge? If so I guess that makes it a prequel. But how is the cast of FF7 together in Dirge if they first meet in FF7?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Advent Children -> Dirge of Cerberus. *Vincent is actually stronger than Cloud by the end of Dirge.*
> 
> I liked Dirge, apparently that makes me weird.



That's not true.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Was Hojo in Dirge? If so I guess that makes it a prequel. But how is the cast of FF7 together in Dirge if they first meet in FF7?



It's not a prequel.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> That's not true.



Okay. Not that it matters.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Anyways what do you guys think of this theme being Noctis's?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn9UhtzofJA[/YOUTUBE]



Absolutely not. Couldn't even listen to half of it. Took too long to pick up, started as just like one note at a time, didn't flow very nicely, then kinda got a little too mixed for me.

Noctis deserves something close to Somnus if that's not his theme. Something a little more refined and cultured. I'd prefer more classical.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Absolutely not. Couldn't even listen to half of it. Took too long to pick up, started as just like one note at a time, didn't flow very nicely, then kinda got a little too mixed for me.
> 
> Noctis deserves something close to Somnus if that's not his theme. Something a little more refined and cultured. *I'd prefer more classical.*



I don't think Nomura will head more of a classical direction with music if Yoko is composing the game


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Classical music like in a gangster film would fit with the motif.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well CoM is less of a spin-off, sure, because it's technically a 1.5. But Dirge of Cerberus is exactly what a spin-off is, just like Angel is to Buffy, it's exactly the same idea. Different character, in their story. Just because it's generally related doesn't make it a direct sequel. Advent Children is VII's direct sequel.


Square themselves call Dirge of Cerberus a direct sequel. Also, just like Advent Children, the events of Dirge of Cerberus are products of the events and stories that happened in FFVII. Unlike Angel (which I used to be a huge fan of btw), Dirge of Cerberus is dealing with an antagonist from FFVII...who is actually responsible for the shit in FFVII as well. While Angel in Angel is a product of the events that happened in Buffy, much of the main storyline in Angel does not involve the events of Buffy. It is a spin off in every sense of the word.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I don't think Nomura will head more of a classical direction with music if Yoko is composing the game



If they don't get Uematsu to actually DO music for some of the future FFs, I don't expect the franchise to go any higher than XIII

I mean to me, when I hear Final Fantasy, what my mind projects is 30% of Sakaguchi, 30% Amano/Nomura and actually 40% Uematsu.

It's like alchemy. You want gold? Get the ingredients right for fuck's sake.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

So, I'm not the only one who thinks of Uematsu first, when they hear Final Fantasy.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

When I went to see Distant Worlds and he came out, you should have seen the ovation he got. I mean, every fan, regardless of what their favorite FF is, respects the man like a god almost. There's no way you can say something bad about him. Multiple standing ovations for him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Too bad the Black Mages disbanded


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

I went to Distant Worlds in Frisco. The man is a god.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't care for The Black Mages much. True Uematsu music, as in what he writes at its core. When I play an FF game what I expect from it first is the cue, FF medley.

If the plot was outer space, and the characters were celestial objects, Uematsu's music is the gravity that makes all this shit roll.

That's how I see it


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't even know who Uematsu was until much later. I really don't care if he ever composes for another FF game. He isn't intrinsic to the series.

They need to get Shoji Meguro on FF.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't even know who Uematsu was until much later. I really don't care if he ever composes for another FF game. He isn't intrinsic to the series.
> 
> They need to get Shoji Meguro on FF.



Dude... that's the stupid shit we talked about in the other thread

Uematsu's music is as fundamental for FF as it gets. Its his music that made me love all those moments. Life really needs a soundtrack


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't even know who Uematsu was until much later. I really don't care if he ever composes for another FF game. He isn't intrinsic to the series.
> 
> They need to get Shoji Meguro on FF.



Uematsu makes angels cry. Don't you make me leave another with your heathen talk again.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't even know who Uematsu was until much later. I really don't care if he ever composes for another FF game. *He isn't intrinsic to the series.*



If I didn't like you, you'd get negs for days. He composed the most beloved pieces in FF.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

at the Esura assault.

We still love you, tho


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Too bad the Black Mages disbanded



Yea... I would've loved to see an Black Mage version of Dark Messenger. But hopefully they'll regroup so that can be made into an reality.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn Andriasang hasn't said anything about Famitsu yet 

Also a new Type 0 trailer is supposed to release this week as well.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Damn Andriasang hasn't said anything about Famitsu yet
> 
> Also a new Type 0 trailer is supposed to release this week as well.



I somehow get the idea that Type-0 is the return to cool FFs


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

oh i love andriasang!

hmm if you go to finalfantasy.net they might have some news too, they get their news from ffreunion or whatever it is and from famitsu too sometimes.

edit: oh lol nvm they dont have ff13versus info yet ):
ew a dissidia game for 3ds? D:


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Like I said...when I played FFVII, FFVIII, and X, I did not know who the fuck was Uematsu, or Nomura, or Kitase, or Sakaguchi. I only knew of Amano prior to FF due to my father being in the art world and showing me copies of his work.

I like FF games for their stories and characters and when I think FF, I don't think of those guys, I think of crazy fantasy stuff, girls with big tits, giant swords, big fucking yellow birds, awesome graphics, awesome summonings, and deep melodramatic stories that keeps me hooked. If I could have it my way...I would have the broad who makes the KH soundtracks and Shoji Meguro make the soundtracks for future FF games.

I don't think Uematsu is bad or anything (I'm quite fond of his work)...but I don't think of him as much as I do other composers like Shoji Meguro and JDK Band.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> I somehow get the idea that Type-0 is the return to cool FFs




But why on the PSP, I hate handhelds, Square hates me.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like I said...when I played FFVII, FFVIII, and X, I did not know who the fuck was Uematsu, or Nomura, or Kitase, or Sakaguchi. I only knew of Amano prior to FF due to my father being in the art world and showing me copies of his work.
> 
> I like FF games for their stories and characters and when I think FF, I don't think of those guys, I think of crazy fantasy stuff, girls with big tits, giant swords, big fucking yellow birds, awesome graphics, awesome summonings, and deep melodramatic stories that keeps me hooked. If I could have it my way...I would have the broad who makes the KH soundtracks and Shoji Meguro make the soundtracks for future FF games.
> 
> I don't think Uematsu is bad or anything (I'm quite fond of his work)...but I don't think of him as much as I do other composers like Shoji Meguro and JDK Band.



When you hear his music, all the cool things about FF comes flooding back. Your mind makes an association with the music and characters, and the epic moments in the games. Uematsu's music is most effective at it, every score of his has it's own personality.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't start knowing of developers and composers in video games until after I have played and beaten FFX and started playing KH and joined a FF fan forum (I was 12 at the time), cause I normally glanced over credits. You could say KH and talking to other FF fans online is the reason I've been more observant of people who make these fine games. Its also around the same time I started hentai hunting FF shit hardcore.




Gnome said:


> When you hear his music, all the cool things about FF comes flooding back. Your mind makes an association with the music and characters, and the epic moments in the games. Uematsu's music is most effective at it, every score of his has it's own personality.


Well said. However, that applies to any video game that I have a strong connection too. Yeah, I can whistle the Cosmo Canyon theme but I can also hum Grandia II's battle theme just as well...if you get what I was trying to say.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> When you hear his music, all the cool things about FF comes flooding back. Your mind makes an association with the music and characters, and the epic moments in the games. Uematsu's music is most effective at it, every score of his has it's own personality.



as does every soundtrack that includes letamotifs lol.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh i love andriasang!
> 
> hmm if you go to finalfantasy.net they might have some news too, they get their news from ffreunion or whatever it is and from famitsu too sometimes.
> 
> ...



Ew??? 

Have you been living under a rock? A Dissidia game for the 3DS would rock hard.

The 3DS is a pretty powerful handheld. It's basically slightly more powerful than the Wii. Honestly, I said the same thing in Super Street Fighter 4's case and I thought it'd be as shitty as the Iphone version of Street Fighter 4, but it's actually MUCH like the console version. There's barely any downgrades at all to SSF4: 3D


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

lol but this one is a rhythm game and everyone is chibi and its dissidia at the same time and on 3DS



im jealous, only cuz its a rhythm game using over 50 ff songs and i love final fantasy music ):


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully Square gets down to business and works on a remake of FFV and FFVI on the 3DS... I don't want some music-orientated game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

so in famitsu it says 4 pages of versus and 1 page of a nomura interview! something bout screen shots, and he cant release much info and only a few screenshots cuz confidentiality or something and yeah 



> 今週発売の「ファミ通」に「ファイナルファンタジー ヴェルサス XIII」についての野村哲也氏インタビューが掲載！　野村氏インタビューは4ページのうち1ページくらいが「野村氏のヴェルサスを語る！！」「そして初公開スクリーンショット３枚！」「しかし見れるのはファミ通だけ！」　（フラゲGK氏）
> 
> インタビュー抜粋：「会社から極秘といわれてるので画面写真の公開はしばらく控える」「プレイヤーが操作できないカットシーンを全て無くした」「イベントシーンはプリレンダムービーとプレイヤーが操作可能なリアルタイムの２種類だけになる」「（操作できるイベントシーン？）新たなシステムで自分の知る限りまだどこもやってないので詳細は秘密。かなり面倒なことをしている」「（操作できるイベントシーンは）これまでのゲーム的表現でなく自然な変化が楽しめる」「一概に説明できないがＲRPGというよりFPS」「カットシーンをなくしたのは極力プレイが止まらないようにしたかった」「ヴェルサスではハイモデルとローモデルのさが髪の毛だけになった」「今回はハイとローを区別せず統一したモデルでリアルタイムイベントに特化させることにした」「（その影響でイベントが減ることは？）ない」「操作できないイベントはハイクオリティープリレンダ、会話のテンポもいいのでこれまでのＦＦより展開が速く感じるかも（アクションパートはKHに近い？）」「誤解されているが本作（ヴェルサス）と零式とKHはゲームデザインの方向性が違う」「ヴェルサスはドラマ性とバラエティー感があり様々な要素が状況に応じて変化するバトルが楽しめる」「その３本（ヴェルサス・零式・KH）はゲーム性が根本から違い目指す方向性も３本とも別の道」


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so in famitsu it says 4 pages of versus and 1 page of a nomura interview! something bout screen shots, and he cant release much info and only a few screenshots cuz confidentiality or something and yeah



HOLY SHIIT FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

lol whoops that japanese text i posted is the wrong stuff, here's the stuff i was talkin bout:



> 今週発売の「ファミ通」に「ファイナルファンタジー ヴェルサス XIII」についての野村哲也氏インタビューが掲載！　野村氏インタビューは4ページのうち1ページくらいが「野村氏のヴェルサスを語る！！」「そして初公開スクリーンショット３枚！」「しかし見れるのはファミ通だけ！」　（フラゲGK氏）
> 
> インタビュー抜粋：「会社から極秘といわれてるので画面写真の公開はしばらく控える」「プレイヤーが操作できないカットシーンを全て無くした」「イベントシーンはプリレンダムービーとプレイヤーが操作可能なリアルタイムの２種類だけになる」「（操作できるイベントシーン？）新たなシステムで自分の知る限りまだどこもやってないので詳細は秘密。かなり面倒なことをしている」「（操作できるイベントシーンは）これまでのゲーム的表現でなく自然な変化が楽しめる」「一概に説明できないがＲRPGというよりFPS」「カットシーンをなくしたのは極力プレイが止まらないようにしたかった」「ヴェルサスではハイモデルとローモデルのさが髪の毛だけになった」「今回はハイとローを区別せず統一したモデルでリアルタイムイベントに特化させることにした」


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Wtf dude, I can't read this shit.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

scenes in only 2 events that can be manipulated, like quick time events. with pre-rendered movie. but only 2 times will this happen. i think...i hope..

and that the action is like kh, not slow like final fantasy. its fast.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you link us where you found it?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

here's the link



it keeps being updated so right now they added more stuff... ah its being updated so quickly


edit: in that interview speak in the link, it talks bout nomura wanting to take a picture of development, to show the chaos theyre going through right now... or the game, i dont know. the famitsu guy is like "what? i dont believe you!" and nomura is like yeah its so hard, getting the sky and the colors right ect.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome 

Now im fucking pumped 

A new secret system that involves manipulating real time event cutsecne???!?! Three new pictures 

I can see this ending in a troll face by nomura


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

well here's a post about it: 



			
				finalfantasy.net said:
			
		

> This week’s issue of Famitsu will contain an interview with Final Fantasy Versus XIII director Tetsuya Nomura in what will appear to be our first substantive information since the Square-Enix 1st Production Department Premiere in January. Preliminary information about the game is making it’s way onto the web tonight. Here’s what we’ve been gathering (this post will be updated as information becomes available):
> 
> Cutscenes in Final Fantasy Versus XIII are said to be “manipulatable”, and this may imply that the camera may be movable during them. When approaching cutscene direction, Mr. Nomura seems to take a page from the FPS genre in which event scenes do not necessarily disturb the flow of gameplay.
> 
> ...





			
				ff-reunion.net said:
			
		

> 今週発売の「ファミ通」に「ファイナルファンタジー ヴェルサス XIII」についての野村哲也氏インタビューが掲載！　野村氏インタビューは4ページのうち1ページくらいが「野村氏のヴェルサスを語る！！」「そして初公開スクリーンショット３枚！」「しかし見れるのはファミ通だけ！」　（フラゲGK氏）
> 
> インタビュー抜粋：「会社から極秘といわれてるので画面写真の公開はしばらく控える」「プレイヤーが操作できないカットシーンを全て無くした」「イベントシーンはプリレンダムービーとプレイヤーが操作可能なリアルタイムの２種類だけになる」「（操作できるイベントシーン？）新たなシステムで自分の知る限りまだどこもやってないので詳細は秘密。かなり面倒なことをしている」「（操作できるイベントシーンは）これまでのゲーム的表現でなく自然な変化が楽しめる」「一概に説明できないがＲRPGというよりFPS」「カットシーンをなくしたのは極力プレイが止まらないようにしたかった」「ヴェルサスではハイモデルとローモデルのさが髪の毛だけになった」「今回はハイとローを区別せず統一したモデルでリアルタイムイベントに特化させることにした」「（その影響でイベントが減ることは？）ない」「操作できないイベントはハイクオリティープリレンダ、会話のテンポもいいのでこれまでのＦＦより展開が速く感じるかも（アクションパートはKHに近い？）」「誤解されているが本作（ヴェルサス）と零式とKHはゲームデザインの方向性が違う」「ヴェルサスはドラマ性とバラエティー感があり様々な要素が状況に応じて変化するバトルが楽しめる」「その３本（ヴェルサス・零式・KH）はゲーム性が根本から違い目指す方向性も３本とも別の道」
> 
> ...




lol shit it keeps being updated..

edit: uh that english stuff isnt exactly everything, since it keeps being updated so there's more.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you please stop posting in Japanese? I took the language for two semesters and it's even annoying me. People can't read it.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG NEW INFO....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Im going to orgasm when I see that picture


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

This actually sounds like more of the same, except that now they are doing voice overs....

...wait wut? They are just NOW doing voice overs!? 2013-14 for US confirmed....


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

k read back my post i updated it a lot,


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

ITS HERE


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shiit you can take pics in the game with Noctis's phone... OMG!!!!!

*"So when will we get our next bit of Versus XIII info? Nomura said that the timing for the next reveal has been set, but he would not say when. For the next update, though, he said that they'd like to deliver it along with some good information."*

And theres the trollface from Nomura


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

edit:lol u already posted it, cool. brb reading the article xD


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

The graphics are that good they can't tell it's in real time? Pretty damn impressive. I also like how you can take pics with Nocits' phone. This is quite the interesting update, actually. I would love to see the pics.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> k read back my post i updated it a lot,



I did. Its almost damn near the same exact stuff they have been saying for awhile now except they mention how they are doing voice acting and they have some shitty Noctis phone.

Yep, some bullshit. I hate you now Nomura.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I did. Its almost damn near the same exact stuff they have been saying for awhile now except they mention how they are doing voice acting and they have some shitty Noctis phone.
> 
> Yep, some bullshit. I hate you now Nomura.



This interview itself beats the bs Im getting from FFXIII-2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

thats cool how u can take pics and how the only noticeable changes between real time and pre-rendered scenes are the hair.. and new lighting technology, coool! ill have so much fun taking pics xD

and i love how they put the 4 guys in the same recording booth thingy for the VA, finally! it wont sound unnatural or anything...yay!! 

aw man, nomura, telling us he knows when he'll next show info but saying he wont tell us, smh nomura, smh. but at least he says they'll be more information..yay!!


i wonder what that new game he was talkin bout was..


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, some bullshit. I hate you now Nomura.






Did you expect anymore? I'm glad from the paragraph I read it wasn't a major spoiler. I don't want to spoil anything, but fuck it's tempting.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Did you expect anymore?* I'm glad from the paragraph I read it wasn't a major spoiler. I don't want to spoil anything, but fuck it's tempting.



Yes, yes I did actually, considering how long its been in development.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *i wonder what that new game he was talkin bout was..*



Probably that Final Fantasy Theatre rhythm game =/


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Probably that Final Fantasy Theatre rhythm game =/



that appeared in the jump magazine though..?

gaah..so versus isnt yet in the full development stage, eh?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> that appeared in the jump magazine though..?
> 
> gaah..so versus isnt yet in the full development stage, eh?



They did say they were about to enter production stage


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the best tidbit about the game is that this recent interview confirms that *the game has yet to enter full production, regardless of being announced 5 years ago*.

What in the mother of holy divination is wrong with Square-Enix? Seriously, why even announce it in _2006_ and haven't entered the main development phase until sometime this year?

And really..what's the big deal of taking pictures with phones? Is this more of Nomura's growing phone fetishism or a poor excuse to create pictures from the game to show friends? If the game requires it, I bet its for petty sidequests like taking pictures of baddies or monsters.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2011)

damn son, and people thought 2010 or 11 release date back then.

shit like 2013-14


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> And really..what's the big deal of taking pictures with phones? Is this more of Nomura's growing phone fetishism or a poor excuse to create pictures from the game to show friends? If the game requires it, I bet its for petty sidequests like taking pictures of baddies or monsters.



A sidequest is a sidequest... as long as its only one type our of at least 50+ different types, fine. Anything that adds more stuff to do.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 13, 2011)

lol or maybe its like investigation and its a part of the game thatd be fun


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

I was just thinking of taking pictures of the beautiful landscapes I hope to see in the game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> This interview itself beats the bs Im getting from FFXIII-2



They can take the time that they wish, as long as its good. Nomura its like some sort of Japanese Blizzard. Keep it with a team that is not giant, but make it talented, capable and passionate about the project.

Full production? what does that mean?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 13, 2011)

in case anybody's interested, 



			
				andriasang said:
			
		

> *Kingdom Hearts 3D*
> In case you've forgotten in the six months of silence, the three Ds in the 3DS Kingdom Hearts name stand for Dream Drop Distance. Development is currently 40 to 50% complete, Nomura told Famitsu this week. He also confirmed the inclusion of a secret movie.
> 
> Nomura dropped a bunch of vague hints about the game. Here's the vaguest: "XXX and XXX in Traverse Town!" This is apparently supposed to be surprising, so see if you can fill in the XXXs with surprising elements.
> ...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 13, 2011)

> *Who's Your Favorite Square Enix Creator?*
> Famitsu.com hosted a survey asking readers to name the Square Enix creator they're most looking forward to. The results were posted in this week's issue.
> 
> And the top three winners are:
> ...



lol, so many nomura fans.. is this what you guys where arguing about earlier?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

HD technology for past games... KH HD collection?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 13, 2011)

50% huh?

Well that's good I thought they canceled it.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

KH in HD! That's better than anything I heard at E3. Fucking hope they do it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

I love NeoGaf sometimes...



I wonder if I can find threads of other people annoyed by this interview.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love NeoGaf sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can find threads of other people annoyed by this interview.


Damn, I lol'd a lot on the first page.

"The closed mega theater isn't enough they have to do it for screenshots now?"
"CLOSED MEGA-ZINE!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder when the images off of Famitsu are gonna leak


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol, so many nomura fans..




nomura is the light that always outshines SE's bullshit


----------



## BVB (Jul 13, 2011)

i once had KH 1.. played it and couldn't really get into it.. 

well.. if there'll be a HD pack for ps3 I'll get it and try again.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm afraid the Disney stuff in KH will get me go bleh. On the other hand, I like Disney, so who knows


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

The reason I bought KH was because it combined my two most passionate loves, Final Fantasy and Disney. Then they added the greatest character ever, Riku, and an awesome theme song to go with their TV ads. It was a done deal.

Instantly became my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

I found this on NeoGaf



*"I've looked at the actual wording for what Nomura says and the sentence in question literally means "preparing to enter mass/full production." What this means is that the game is getting ready to go into beta, or the final phase of development. Speaking with some people who actually know about game development, they also agree that this is the case AND the developers for Final Fantasy XIII said the exact same thing before they also went into beta. "*


So its safe to say now its gonna be a 2012 release


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

Which means we should see some actual gameplay soon, right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Which means we should see some actual gameplay soon, right?



Yeah and now a likely open view of it at E3 2012


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

We have seen gameplay.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

The gameplay was slowed down and not complete.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Did they just spend 7 years on developing a game?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

It wasn't really worked on as much as other games until FFXIII finished, I'm guessing.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

We can see the progress in graphics, though. For one, I'm happy this wasn't released when the first trailer was out because compared to the footage now those graphics are PS2-esque.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I found this on NeoGaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I belive that the most exciting part is the Alpha, because its just when you have a game that you can play, even if it is unfinished and its just  white polygons and stuff.
But beta, alright! now we are talking! Man I cant wait to get my hands on this game.

And considering that this will be a smash hit, it will most likely get a downgraded port to 360 in a couple of years. Because SE likes the money over quality.



Awesome said:


> The gameplay was slowed down and not complete.



Actually 3, the showed the trailer 7 years ago, but they just started its production on the eve of 2010.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 13, 2011)

this is from the kh translated bits of the famitsu interview, here's the link for the rest of the kh stuff [they're a kh site so they only translated that i guess]


this question is about kh3D but talks bout versus


			
				khinsider said:
			
		

> So will you be reducing the number of game events?
> 
> *Nomura: *It's not like that. Just that when something happens, if you explain everything from square one you weaken the pacing. So we're introducing a new system to avoid that. *In FF Versus XIII we've removed the cutscenes, letting players continue playing through game events, and here we're going in a different direction again.* Also, in 3D Sora fights alongside some strange companions. We're planning to put together a secret movie, so look forward to that.




im kind of confused on what that means.."removing cutscenes"? does anybody understand? D:


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure in the last trailer there was an explosion and boulders were flying at Noctis, it seemed like it should be a cut scene, but you can run through the boulders and stuff. Maybe something like that. You are in the cut scenes. I just hope it's executed well.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope they make cutscenes into some sort of achievement minigames. Like, dodging all the flying shit earns you points, then later in a convo, approaching the right people earns more. And eventually there is a bous item to buy at a hidden merchant or something.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 13, 2011)

maybe its a bit like uncharted2?

or maybe they mean like, how there is no difference between in-game and pre-rendered stuff so you cant call it a cutscene..?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I like pre-rendered stuff. :/ But if it's like MGS4 where the graphics were so unbelievable that it didn't matter, then ok.

MGS4 still looks better than 90% of games out now and it's 3 years old.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> maybe its a bit like uncharted2?
> 
> or maybe they mean like, how there is no difference between in-game and pre-rendered stuff so you cant call it a cutscene..?



It's silly how I'm a regular in the gaming dept and whenever something like this pops up, I have no idea what that means


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> It's silly how I'm a regular in the gaming dept and whenever something like this pops up, I have no idea what that means



in game graphics are like, gameplay, the character moves and looks different cuz your moving him, and pre-rendered are cutscenes, like, you cant control em, cuz they've already been "rendered" or made on a computer or w/e.

well nomura did say that the only noticeable difference between cutscenes and in-game/gameplay would be the hair, and everything else will look almost identical because the graphics would be so high quality... so maybe its a good thing?


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> in game graphics are like, gameplay, the character moves and looks different cuz your moving him, and pre-rendered are cutscenes, like, you cant control em, cuz they've already been "rendered" or made on a computer or w/e.
> 
> well nomura did say that the only noticeable difference between cutscenes and in-game/gameplay would be the hair, and everything else will look almost identical because the graphics would be so high quality... so maybe its a good thing?



I'm familiar with the technicalities more or less, but when any kind of comparison pops up I'm most likely to be confused t do me being almost an inactive gamer. I love me some 8-16 bit and don't really play any of the new, cool stuff.
And I surely do hope what Nomura says is not hype, and that he actually deliver diamonds burned on a disc...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2011)

i believe i heard somewhere that nomura saying it was "just entering full developement" he actually said that it is "still" in full development.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2011)

nvm i got production and development mixed up

so basically since ff type 0 and ff13 and ff13-2 are done or finished up almost, versus enters full production, meaning it will come out faster i guess


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd wish. It's gonna be early 2012 with this pace.


Now we know why the Mayan calendar ends then


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

The Mayans were only counting up until the greatest masterpiece in art history, not the end of the world.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The Mayans were only counting up until the greatest masterpiece in art history, not the end of the world.



They figured that the civilization will end anyway, since everyone's going to play it and forget their lives:ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 14, 2011)

I lold



In other news

First Production Premiere gets a twitter account 



I think Versus XIII is part of the dev there


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I lold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh Like a Total Boss! I kinda feel bad for lighting, its not her fault its just that... Toriyama destroyed her


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 14, 2011)

serah looks so girly and odd now.. i miss her old outfit..


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> serah looks so girly and odd now.. i miss her old outfit..



Wait...wut?

She was always girly looking...she is just showing a bit more skin now.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

I still don't know how I feel about Serah being in my party. The only redeeming thing is that she'll have a bow. She better know some good fucking spells or something.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 14, 2011)

but her old outfit was like.. mature normal cute serah..

now its like..whiny obnoxiously pink pink pink serah... D:

like..i like her new outfit, but its just so pink..like..do they purposely make her that pink? her socks/shoes/boots/everything is so pink

T_____T

i mean pink x pink just dont match, espcially cuz her hair is already pink.. well maybe if it where not as noticeable like her old outfit and stuff...
sigh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I still don't know how I feel about Serah being in my party. The only redeeming thing is that she'll have a bow. She better know some good fucking spells or something.



She can switch between bow and sword.:33


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> but her old outfit was like.. mature normal cute serah..
> 
> now its like..whiny obnoxiously pink pink pink serah... D:
> 
> ...



You seriously like the painfully generic jailbait Serah...




...over this one?



She has a gangsta looking bow. You just have pink issues.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 14, 2011)

yes! she was so cute and pretty before x) 

well i do like her new outfit, like the top part looks really nice and that gold thing on her arm looks great!

but those pants/stockings/what is she wearing.. they're like.. leg sleeves..like those arm sleeves sasuke wears but on her legs instead o___0

like, if you look at the bottom of serah's new outfit, it looks like she's going to go out jogging or something or yoga or exercise.. and the top part looks epic..

its just the shoes, with that clothes, and that stuff she has on her legs that look like the stuff sasuke has on his arms in part 1 naruto.. it ruins it! T___T if she took it off im sure it would look so much better! and other kind of shoes..

like the top part looks like this greek goddess thing going on, it looks so cool! 

and then the bottom looks like she's wearing normal clothes/sweats or something o___0 

D: her shoes look like kairi's big pink shoes from kh.. 


serah should have like.. elegant looking sandals idk something that matches the top part T___T like, those greek sandals but very fancy / battle looking ones..

not just some random pink plastic with like weird sweat looking things..


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the reason I never liked Serah is because she looks like a Gelfling.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 14, 2011)

I rep you for that Fraust


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

'The fuck you come up with that comparison?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 14, 2011)

they look like 2 different characters now..ff13 serah and ff13-2 serah..


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I think the reason I never liked Serah is because she looks like a Gelfling.



Dude, what garbage roams your brain?



AznKuchikiChick said:


> they look like 2 different characters now..ff13 serah and ff13-2 serah..


Puberty's like magic


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

Serah was a bad character, you were suppose to care about her, and knew nothing about her except that she loved Snow and was Lightning's sister.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't find good pics, but I know what I'm talking about. Let me see if I can get the right angles and you'll see exactly what I mean.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

Come on, there's no denying that massive extension of the jaw. Serah is a hidden Gelfling.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe some people here like monkey faces.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Come on, there's no denying that massive extension of the jaw. Serah is a hidden Gelfling.



You're trying too hard.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

No, I didn't just try all day trying to think of something stupid she looks like. The first time I saw the trailer and she turns her face to that exact angle, I immediately thought of a gelfling. Suck it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Maybe some people here like monkey faces.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh myyy gaaawd, had the same idea


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

I stand by what I said.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

So be it


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Serah was a bad character, you were suppose to care about her, and knew nothing about her except that she loved Snow and was Lightning's sister.


omg i know! like, serah was someone we supposed to love and shit and she's like idk we dont know shit bout her besides generic idk


Fraust said:


> Come on, there's no denying that massive extension of the jaw. Serah is a hidden Gelfling.



that aint even the same angles for them wtf


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

I am just now wondering. Would you guys rather have Versus be developed in secret than it being hyped for so many years?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I am just now wondering. Would you guys rather have Versus be developed in secret than it being hyped for so many years?



It probably would have been better in secret 

Hype train would have been filled like it was when the 2006 trailer first showed if the game was announced before release


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

I never cease to wonder why would a company risk gaining profit by revealing shit when they START working on a title. I understand marketing, but it's motherfucking counterproductive.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I never cease to wonder why would a company risk gaining profit by revealing shit when they START working on a title. I understand marketing, but it's motherfucking counterproductive.



Eh maybe its one of the aspects of Nomura and his reasoning is to troll his fans just for the lulz


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

That is funny!

And eeep.


----------



## Savior (Jul 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> I never cease to wonder why would a company risk gaining profit by revealing shit when they START working on a title. I understand marketing, but it's motherfucking counterproductive.



Yeah Square and Polyphony are pretty guilty of this imo and both have really fallen as of late.

Hopefully they fix their shit in FF XIII-2 ...

As for versus....I don't really know anyone looking forward to it much anymore. It was revealed so long ago and yet not even a release date..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Serah was a bad character, you were suppose to care about her, and knew nothing about her except that she loved Snow and was Lightning's sister.



I found her to be super fking annoying and I hated her to the freaking guts. What a trashy pice of crap character.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

Btw I found this video it was total lulz


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2011)

Rule #2 should be in full effect. I would be willing to be the one wearing the boot.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Rule #2 should be in full effect. I would be willing to be the one wearing the boot.



Lol Broadcast it on Payperview XD

Wada's ass getting kicked is a must see


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2011)

They release empty trailers so often though, that he would probably be dead


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

Its funny because hes getting the blame for releasing trailers made by the developers


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Savior said:


> As for versus....I don't really know anyone looking forward to it much anymore. It was revealed so long ago and yet not even a release date..



Noctis and I have enough anticipation to fill all of your little hearts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

noctis =


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> You seriously like the painfully generic jailbait Serah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lightning =/= Peacock.
I get it now 


I prefer the Jailbait one 
I like the hair style more


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 20, 2011)

me too! jailbait one is cuter and mature-er looking


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2011)

JailBait Serah is less harmless and have better hair and probaly alot cuter.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I don't like the clothes that the new Serah is wearing.

Jailbait all the way.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

People agree with me


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't care about Serah enough to judge.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't care about Serah enough to judge.



I started to dislike Serah ever since you said she looked like a gelfling.... Damn you!!!

Not that I liked her much in the first place


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

gelfing... I will never see serah with the same in deference ever again
who gave this guy the job for game directing anyways?

Any pics on how the chocobos will look?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2011)

^ lol chocobos will probably look the same way they looked in final fantasy 13...?


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> ^ lol chocobos will probably look the same way they looked in final fantasy 13...?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh, wait.. i thought you where talking about how "how will chocobos look in final fantasy 13-2" lolol 

for versus i hope they look different.. probably smaller or darker yellow.. ?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish Noctis had a pet wolf for some reason.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh, wait.. i thought you where talking about how "how will chocobos look in final fantasy 13-2" lolol
> 
> for versus i hope they look different.. probably smaller or darker yellow.. ?



I'd be good with something similar to the ones in X or 12


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Chocobos are going to look all feral-like in Versus XIII.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Chocobos are going to look all feral-like in Versus XIII.



I'd be okay with this


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

NOOO fuck that! Chocobos are supposed to be cute as well as cool...not feral and wild looking! 

That would be like making Moogles giant fucking golems with poms poms on their head.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> NOOO fuck that! Chocobos are supposed to be cute as well as cool...not feral and wild looking!
> 
> That would be like making Moogles giant fucking golems with poms poms on their head.



They could probably do something with an idea seen in 13:
show a difference between domesticated Chocobos (who couldbe cute cause they're pampered) and wild chocobos (who could be more feral looking and rough). I think that'd fit the realistic approach they seem to be taking with versus.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2011)

the domestic chocobo can look like that mini giraffe from that russian guy's commercial


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> the domestic chocobo can look like that mini giraffe from that russian guy's commercial


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Quite the image Fraust.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> the domestic chocobo can look like that mini giraffe from that russian guy's commercial



what if they just made chocobos small in general for versus? o_O

or, what if they were like moogles in X:* not real creatures*


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Quite the image Fraust.



My bad, I had some technical difficulties there.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

I seriously hope theres moogles with Voice Actors


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I seriously hope theres moogles with Voice Actors



I seriously hope this game comes out before Ps4 is announced..!

Been so much hyped for this game that waiting for it has killed my hype..!!

-LS-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I seriously hope this game comes out before Ps4 is announced..!
> 
> Been so much hyped for this game that waiting for it has killed my hype..!!
> 
> -LS-



Game already entered Full Production, we should see legit info coming in after FFXIII-2 is released, but before that just small tidbits from Trollmura


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I wish Noctis had a pet wolf for some reason.



Too much of _The Song of Ice and Fire_


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Game already entered Full Production, we should see legit info coming in after FFXIII-2 is released, but before that just small tidbits from Trollmura



imo FFXIII never needed a sequal. i wish they would just hurry up and get Versus out 

the sooner versus gets made, maybe the sooner KH3... but also im actually looking forward to Versus


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Too much of _The Song of Ice and Fire_


I did just finish watching Game of Thrones the other day and absolutely loved it. 

But I've always loved wolves and plan to raise a husky from birth when I'm older for a similar partnership.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I did just finish watching Game of Thrones the other day and absolutely loved it.
> 
> *But I've always loved wolves and plan to raise a husky from birth when I'm older for a similar partnership. *



The fuck? 


Gabumon digivolves to....GARURUMON!!!!!


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck?
> 
> 
> Gabumon digivolves to....GARURUMON!!!!!



Hey, the kid wants his dog

Back off


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Hey, the kid wants his dog
> 
> Back off



Hey, I want Poison to be a woman and Megaman to be in UMvC3 but we all can't get what we want!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck?
> 
> 
> Gabumon digivolves to....GARURUMON!!!!!



Funny enough...I'm playing digimon world 4.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Funny enough...I'm playing digimon world 4.



Seriously?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I want Poison to be a woman and Megaman to be in UMvC3 but we all can't get what we want!



But if you try sometimes you might find, You get what you need


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Seriously?



It mildly keeps me entertained.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

The two world games I've played have always been entertaining.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

What's wrong with me wanting a dog closely related to wolves, my favorite animals?



That's what an FF should start as, a boy and his wolf pup as they grow up to become an impossible to defeat duo of pure awesomeness.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I want Poison to be a woman and Megaman to be in UMvC3 but we all can't get what we want!



Poison it's actually a girl you know? At least she has always been a girl in japan, they made her a male cause they tough it would be rude to have you beating a girl on a video game. Capcom said they would fix this.

AND Wtf does all this crap have to do with versus?! I want more fallout references!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2011)

Now something related to Versus 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCs2Rh_5auI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm its one of the fan made tracks right? those are surprisingly good. Very refreshing and inspiring at the same time. Btw it's Noctis keeping his blue eyes that turn red? or not anymoar?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Hmm its one of the fan made tracks right? those are surprisingly good. Very refreshing and inspiring at the same time. Btw it's Noctis keeping his blue eyes that turn red? or not anymoar?



I hope so, his eye colour changes depending on which weapon he holds. Well at least thats what Nomura says


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I hope so, his eye colour changes depending on which weapon he holds. Well at least thats what Nomura says



That is a really kickass idea, Plasma weapons would be shinning plasma, blazing guns, blazin red. Swords, sliver as the stars. AYYAAARGH! Like the definitive boss.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Now something related to Versus
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCs2Rh_5auI[/YOUTUBE]



wow that's great!


----------



## Deimos (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone here own Advent Children Complete? It's supposed to include a trailer of Versus and I wanna know what the quality is. The trailer is available online but the quality seems meh for something available on Bluray.


----------



## lathia (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like the idea behind XIII Versus. It speaks great for the Kingdom Hearts franchise. He can take a bunch of game mechanics if he wishes so and implement them in KH3. 

Going to freeze myself till 2014. Hopefully by then versus will be released then re-freeze myself for 2020 for KH3:FM


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

My god.... This fandub was done well apart from the shitty ones I have seen before


----------



## Fraust (Jul 25, 2011)

Not bad, I do want Noctis to have a similar voice as far as deepness, but obviously those actors aren't professional and didn't sound natural enough. (I only watched a minute since I still haven't read/heard that whole conversation)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2011)

any new info i missed?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope >.>

I doubt TGS is gonna reveal much with FFXIII-2 shitting all over it


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

oh i saw 13-2 at comic con, well a demo, and there was trailer playing but i didnt watch it or played it..lol i couldnt find the end of the line and wasnt that interested...and i didnt watch the trailer but i only heard it.. i think i heard snow in it.. or maybe it was the new guy... idk.lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh i saw 13-2 at comic con, well a demo, and there was trailer playing but i didnt watch it or played it..lol i couldnt find the end of the line and wasnt that interested...and i didnt watch the trailer but i only heard it.. i think i heard snow in it.. or maybe it was the new guy... idk.lol



A Trailer? Was it the same trailer from the past conventions?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nope >.>
> 
> I doubt TGS is gonna reveal much with FFXIII-2 shitting all over it



are you serious?  fuck XIII-2. VersusXIII is the real shit


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> are you serious?  fuck XIII-2. VersusXIII is the real shit



Lol, they would not want to show Versus before XIII-2's release. It would take the hype away from XIII-2  Well at least thats what Square Enix says.

I'm like "What Hype?"


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> My god.... This fandub was done well apart from the shitty ones I have seen before



Is that new or something? I get the dub is fan made and that the voices used are not real for this game, but I mean the video itself.. Is it new becuase I can't remember all that, but just Noct walking up the stairs and his little chat with Stella, not about them talking that much and all that?!

-LS-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Is that new or something? I get the dub is fan made and that the voices used are not real for this game, but I mean the video itself.. Is it new becuase I can't remember all that, but just Noct walking up the stairs and his little chat with Stella, not about them talking that much and all that?!
> 
> -LS-



This scene was from the trailer inside the Advent Children Complete set


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> This scene was from the trailer inside the Advent Children Complete set



I have Advent Children Complete on Blu-Ray and I never seen it before =S

BRB x)

-LS-

Edit: I can't find it?! :'(


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I have Advent Children Complete on Blu-Ray and I never seen it before =S
> 
> BRB x)
> 
> ...



I just remember that scene is part of Advent Children Complete


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just remember that scene is part of Advent Children Complete



Maybe there is a difference between the japanese and english Complete set because I have the english one and I don't know what you have, but in my Complete set there is a sneak peak on Final Fantasy XIII and not versus!

Damn... Thought I had the chance too see it on full hd how it will look on my ps3/tv when it comes out!!

-LS-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

I think its in the Japanese version, it would make more sense too =S


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyway I got my chance to see it even if it is not in full hd on tv!! =D I can't wait for it anymore x)

-LS-


----------



## Deimos (Jul 26, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I have Advent Children Complete on Blu-Ray and I never seen it before =S
> 
> BRB x)
> 
> ...



Aha! That's why I can't find it online. The trailer wasn't mentioned in the list of extras on the official NA website. I tried checking the Japanese one but couldn't see it there either.

I think it's just not there. I too remember it was from there... Maybe someone was confused about some news and it spread.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol, they would not want to show Versus before XIII-2's release. It would take the hype away from XIII-2  Well at least thats what Square Enix says.
> 
> I'm like "What Hype?"





And seriously all that big line, I sure it is just not worth it.

I liked more the original AC, the new one just seems like it has waay too much cream on the cake :/
Is it possible to get the original on blu ray?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

who would win, noctis or lightning?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 26, 2011)

noctis for sure!!  noctis > lightning


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis teleports behind Lightning and snaps her neck with his own legs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

i remember you made a thread about notcis vs ff xiii characters and got bashed for it because notcis had "no feats". who gives a fuck if this game is still in development, notcis solo's anyone in ffxiii for being straight up G. 

god i loved his moves in the E3 trailer


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 26, 2011)

noctis' shit > anyone else's shit

 dat noctis!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I made a thread about Versus XIII vs XIII-2 before in the gaming department


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

Top 3 epic FF characters:

1. noctis 

2. zack fair 

3. tifa


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I made a thread about Versus XIII vs XIII-2 before in the gaming department



Nomura takes a 6 kilimeter dump on toryama for releas an abomination that is XIII


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis teleports behind Lightning and snaps her neck with his own legs


awww but it's not her fault. Its Serah's and Toriyamas tough. 





Asakuna no Senju said:


> Top 3 epic FF characters:
> 
> 1. noctis
> 
> ...



Noctis yes but Zack?
Tifa it's hot but she doesn't have what it takes to be among the most epic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

whats wrong with zack?  i liked his personality and hiow badass he was when he stood against millions of shinra troops who kept gunning and bombing him down...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 26, 2011)

Zack is cool xD 

I like Sephiroth


----------



## Fraust (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis
Zack
Reno

That's my list.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Tidus
2. Zidane
3. Noctis


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 26, 2011)

fran
cecil
balthier
zero
kuja
is my list


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> 1. Noctis
> 2. Noctis
> 3. Noctis



Fixed.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2011)

1. Auron
2. Vincent
3. Reno


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2011)

Yo bitches, this aint about verses but about 13. I am trying to beat this game, on chapter 12, how long do I got till I finish? Just beat that big ass dinosaur!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 27, 2011)

Whity beat FF13 and reviewed it already
-> Not whity.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 27, 2011)

Basch or whatever, ashe was pretty cool

meh sephiroth and shit was great too

Cecil and squall 


Zidane and that chick


----------



## Deimos (Jul 27, 2011)

Reno was awesome but they slaughtered him in AC.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

Aren't I allowed to like Noctis AND Lightning?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

1. Lightning
2. Lightning
3. Lightning

Come get some.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

I like you :33


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yo bitches, this aint about verses but about 13. I am trying to beat this game, on chapter 12, how long do I got till I finish? Just beat that big ass dinosaur!



You aren't far now actually. Chapter 12 and 13 are the last two chapters.

Why did FFXIII use fucking Leona Lewis anyways goddammit. Ruined the decent ending imo, which you'll see soon.

I hope FFXIII-2 doesn't use Leona Lewis...use Shoji Meguro.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 27, 2011)

I was on the bandwagon about Leona Lewis but you know....

I think it's good now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

Versus where are you? I'm bored of XIII.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Agitation said:


> I was on the bandwagon about Leona Lewis but you know....
> 
> I think it's good now.



Its the opposite with me lol. At first, I didn't find her to be that bad at first.

Now its starting to bug me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its the opposite with me lol. At first, I didn't find her to be that bad at first.
> 
> Now its starting to bug me.



It bugged me from the get go. The original song was golden and I listen to it almost all the time. Then they had to pull that leona lewis bullshit...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's hope that doesn't happen with Versus.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2011)

I listen to Kimi ga Iru kara all the time on my Japanese playlist, but the real theme should've been Eternal Love by the same singer (Sayuri Sugawara). I can listen to that song forever.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Let's hope that doesn't happen with Versus.



I heard Square is going to get Rebbeca Black to do the US opening for Versus.

**


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I heard Square is going to get Rebbeca Black to do the US opening for Versus.
> 
> **



Then it would be the end of the world


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I listen to Kimi ga Iru kara all the time on my Japanese playlist, but the real theme should've been Eternal Love by the same singer (Sayuri Sugawara). I can listen to that song forever.



I can only find the short version of eternal love. You know where I can get the long version?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2011)

Sent via message. 

Don't nobody steal my glory.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Then it would be the end of the world


Would you still buy it?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Would you still buy it?



I would get the japanese version instead and get some English translation walkthrough


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd watch the intro without sound. Or a fan made intro on YouTube.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

I never heard a Rebecca Black song before, hell I never even heard of her before until some dude on SanCom was bitching about her. I mentioned her just to see what reaction I would get.

Is she that bad?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never heard a Rebecca Black song before, hell I never even heard of her before until some dude on SanCom was bitching about her. I mentioned her just to see what reaction I would get.
> 
> Is she that bad?



If you love hearing people mindlessly scream the word Friday, sure you would like her


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If you love hearing people mindlessly scream the word Friday, sure you would like her



Wait....wut?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never heard a Rebecca Black song before, hell I never even heard of her before until some dude on SanCom was bitching about her.
> 
> Is she that bad?



Single handedly can bring down the record industry. She got tons of death threats for her song Friday. Her song Friday had 100 million + views and 2 million dislikes.

I can't even find it anymore for specific numbers so apparently they removed it cause it was getting so much heat?


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

I looked her up.

Dat hate. Friday being called one of the "worst songs in history" is quite an understatement.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Whity beat FF13 and reviewed it already
> -> Not whity.



Didn't beat it when I reviewed it. Got to Chapter 12 and stopped. 34+ hours + watching the ending = enough to review  Usually most RPGS I do this way, cause they are to fucking LONG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

So what's the inside track on this game? Or is this turning into another chat thread?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

We don't have much till TGS


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

Should've been at E3. Pretty much tells you this game isn't coming out until our kids are grown.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Should've been at E3. Pretty much tells you this game isn't coming out until our kids are grown.



Naw, its coming out around 2012-13, they just don't want to show much of it because it would take away the attention from XIII-2. Its funny because it always goes back to blaming Toriyama


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw, its coming out around 2012-13, they just don't want to show much of it because it would take away the attention from XIII-2. Its funny because it always goes back to blaming Toriyama



This game better be the best RPG i've ever played. They started working on it in what.....2005 and its  not coming out until 2013?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> This game better be the best RPG i've ever played. They started working on it in what.....2005 and its  not coming out until 2013?



Its already preparing to go into Production meaning they will start on working on the Beta. So finishing Versus is near, its just that they have to advertise XIII-2 as much as possible before release. After that, they are safe to spread legit info on Versus as much as they want unless Toriyama pulls another dick move and works on XIII-3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

It could still suck. Don't lose faith.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Well it has to be better than FFXIII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Doesn't have to be, but it would be very difficult to be worse.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If you love hearing people mindlessly scream the word Friday, sure you would like her



ITS FRIDAY FRID--


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow someone finally made a clean version of this unnamed song from the 2008 trailer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut_2iPt27nI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2011)

figures this game would be out right after the end of the world


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 3, 2011)

It will come out before KHIII


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2011)

KHIII is a thing?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

When Versus is done it will be.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2011)

So it'll never be a thing then.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

The whole "Versus doesn't exist" is getting a little overdone now. It was funny for about five minutes a couple months ago.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2011)

No it's still funny, you just need a sense of humour. We're waiting for details, how else do you propose we pass the time if not making jokes at our own expense?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol, I had a sense of humor for the last couple months.. but it's just repetitive. You need more creative jokes not "Oh... then it won't happen."

And in order to pass time you could... idk... play a different game?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2011)

Gonna aim for finishing Demon's Souls this weekend cause I finally got Catherine on order. Gotta have em both done before Dark Souls is ready


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

Unfortunately Skyrim isn't out yet to spend the next decade on before KHIII gets a teaser.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gonna aim for finishing Demon's Souls this weekend cause I finally got Catherine on order. Gotta have em both done before Dark Souls is ready



You're running out of time! 

Should be enough time if you're good at Demon's Souls and don't rage quit for 8 months like I did though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Got 1-3, 1-4, 3-2, 3-3, 5-2 and 5-3 left.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

The fuck is that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Got 1-3, 1-4, 3-2, 3-3, 5-2 and 5-3 left.



1-3 & 1-4 can be kinda tricky, but if you're good against those red-eyed knights it is fairly easy. The only thing I didn't like was the blue dragon.  But even that part is easy after you get your timing down. Way easy.

World three in general is a cake-walk. 5-2 and 5-3 bosses are super easy, but getting there...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the plan is to do 2 per day, including the black/white tendency events. So World 5 today, World 3 tomorrow and World 1 on Sunday.

I mean I'd love to have the Platinum trophy eventually but there's no way I'll get it before Catherine arrives.


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2011)

Man every time I see this on the front page I think oh hey maybe there's been some new info


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

There will never be new info, best accept it now.

Also congrats on 16k posts on your next post.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 4, 2011)

Geg said:


> Man every time I see this on the front page I think oh hey maybe there's been some new info



Did you check out the info from 2 weeks ago?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah the plan is to do 2 per day, including the black/white tendency events. So World 5 today, World 3 tomorrow and World 1 on Sunday.
> 
> I mean I'd love to have the Platinum trophy eventually but there's no way I'll get it before Catherine arrives.


I never bothered with some of those events. I never figured out how to change my tendency.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

this just in, Black Phantom Satsuki is an asshole


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never bothered with some of those events. I never figured out how to change my tendency.





Here, you may learn something.



Taurus Versant said:


> this just in, Black Phantom Satsuki is an asshole



Was he? Last time I remembered he was't that hard. Then again I had a mage who can two shot him.


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Did you check out the info from 2 weeks ago?



Most of that just seemed like reaffirming stuff we already knew. Some screenshots we can't see, Nomura talking about how awesome the graphics are, and production is still going at a steady pace.

In other words, wow it's fucking nothing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 9, 2011)

Well apparently Versus won't be shown at TGS as some people predicted 

Source: 

Neogaf is talking about it as well



Well again, Fuck you FFXIII-2 for taking Versus's spotlight >.>


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What the fuck



We still may get something, possibly when this set date that Nomura mentioned about revealing more about Versus 

Maybe an interview about more useless information we already know about Versus


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2011)

I can predict it to be something like this:

We have an airship that you can travel the world map with and you can battle on the world map.

And then we'll be like

Just as planned


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2011)

"I know when new info will be released but I'm not telling! Teeheehee"

OH THAT NOMURA


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> "I know when new info will be released but I'm not telling! Teeheehee"
> 
> OH THAT NOMURA



My reaction:


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Why are any of you shocked? I would not even be shocked if they oddly decide to drop this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2011)

its been seven years.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2011)

sadface 

How long must we wait?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wouldn't mind they bring this out for Wii-U as well.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 9, 2011)

Well good news is that we are getting new artwork of Noctis... Well thats what they said was good news


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Wouldn't mind they bring this out for Wii-U as well.



Fun fact: Nintendo will have released a 7th and 8th generation gaming console before Final Fantasy Forever is released.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

A Final Fantasy on a Nintendo console that isn't a spin-off?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A Final Fantasy on a Nintendo console that isn't a spin-off?



That counts out Versus, then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Indeed. And it'll never happen.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny how news about versus have been announcements about dates about announcements -_-


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Versus is just a joke. KH3 will never be made on console because of Versus got dammit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 10, 2011)

Well heres the new artwork of Noctis and other characters from the FNC


----------



## Deimos (Aug 10, 2011)

So there's gonna be nothing for Versus at TGS?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunately no 

Nomura might mention a few things about it but thats it


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

HA! No TGS exposure.

FFXIII-2 hype on that overdrive!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura, you'll see, Versus will stomp on XIII-2 whenever Nomura's next reveal is


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, whenever Versus XIII releases I'm sure it would knock my socks off. Too bad I'll be dead when it get released. Maybe my grandkids can play it for me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, whenever Versus XIII releases I'm sure it would knock my socks off. Too bad I'll be dead when it get released. Maybe my grandkids can play it for me.



Will be better than XIII-2 for sure


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Will be better than XIII-2 for sure



Can't be better if it never comes out. At least I know that XIII-2 will come out.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

January no doubt. And the way Square has been pushing FFXIII-2 and hyping it as well as it just being another FF game, it will sell. Maybe not FFXIII well but it will sell.

Maybe after Versus they will learn their lesson on announcing and teasing games that didn't even fucking start conceptualization yet.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 10, 2011)

It's been what? 5 years since we got that awesome trailer? I still think they should have just made a movie. I wanted Noctis to be godlike anyway. Instead Nomura turned him into an impatient kid, kinda, that we're gonna have to grow ourselves. Whatever we do get now, 5+ years is gonna be hard to justify, and that's assuming they're not planning on dragging it another 5 years.

And Nomura better fix Noctis' personality if he wants to avoid mah tomatoes.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Versus is just a joke. KH3 will never be made on console because of Versus got dammit.



Yeah, if I recall correctly they said they are making KH3 after they are done with Versus XIII but they are taking forever. :face


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

IIRC it was entering full production, which is more of a beta / alpha stage. I can see the game getting released in 2012 quite easily.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> IIRC it was entering full production, which is more of a beta / alpha stage. I can see the game getting released in 2012 quite easily.



^This, its just that XIII-2 is holding Versus's release back =/

I blame Toriyama for all Versus's misfortunates


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree. FF13-2 doesn't even need to exist, especially considering the harsh criticisms FF13 got. It would have been better to leave it at that and maybe they could have released Versus by the time FF13-2 came out


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2011)

Well since technically XIII sold well and XIV bombed, they think they can sell XIII-2 as well as the original and help make up for what they lost I'm sure.

I mean working on a game for, what, 2 years compared to Versus' 7 or whatever. We can tell which one was taken more seriously as an art form than a money bucket.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^This, its just that XIII-2 is holding Versus's release back =/
> 
> I blame Toriyama for all Versus's misfortunates



toryama just wants more money.  i saw they should cancel all production on XIII-2 and focus more on versus XIII. i mean XIII-2 is just the same shit and will wound up getting the same criticism like XIII!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

well screw you all I plan to enjoy both games 

I like the XIII lore.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

So do I, but when they money whore for a sequel to a harshly received game to be released and putting their most anticipated game on the sidelines, it's annoying.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

I always saw their comments about XIII-2 apologising for FFXIII being so linear and dull gameplaywise, so they're releasing a TRUE FFXIII this time.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

A sequel for the game wasn't even needed. Like some others have said before, they are releasing a quickly made game to make up for the disaster that was FFXIV. Even if they do fix the linearity problems they still have my biggest issue with the game; the story. It seems to be even made even worse than FF13's was, but I'll have to wait until the game is released for more judgment on that. 

FF13-2 was made as an afterthought and is slowing down the release of other, most likely better games.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> toryama just wants more money.  i saw they should cancel all production on XIII-2 and focus more on versus XIII. i mean XIII-2 is just the same shit and will wound up getting the same criticism like XIII!



Can't really blame Toriyama. He is only the damn director and he doesn't have enough sway to just take Versus XIII devs to work on XIII-2. Don't know why people blame Toriyama for everything that goes wrong with Square. This is the big dogs in Square doing that. Obviously they see more value in getting FFXIII-2 getting out right now than Versus XIII at this point. I bet you once FFXIII-2 and Type-0 comes out they'll hype up Versus XIII more for sure. Its their third biggest game in production.

And Awesome, what is your definition for harshly received games? FFXIII has a  dude. While its not as high as previous FF games, its sure isn't _that_ bad from the industry's standpoint. Reviews were just mixed.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *FF13-2 was made as an afterthought and is slowing down the release of other, most likely better games.*



So were going to judge the game based on the fact that it's delaying what you want? Mature as that is  I disagreeing with you. Square is obviously correcting the mistakes they made with ff 13 and if what we've seen so far is any indication they are doing a damn good job.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Hell, even if they DIDN'T make FFXIII-2 I guarantee you Versus wouldn't of came out until late 2012/2013 at the LEAST.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hell, even if they DIDN'T make FFXIII-2 I guarantee you Versus wouldn't of came out until late 2012/2013 at the LEAST.



The fact that numora is directing versus is enough for me to be skeptical about it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I do like Nomura alot actually (admitted Nomura fan here). I just don't like how long they have taken on this game. In a way, I started not to give a shit about it anymore. I'm a bit more hyped for Type 0 than Versus.

I only really post here to mess with people or maybe one day actually see a release date.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^This, its just that XIII-2 is holding Versus's release back =/
> 
> I blame Toriyama for all Versus's misfortunates



Dat man... has brought nothing but misery to both fans and the series. Also... so when will we be seeing the new Noctis Lucius BOSS artwork?

And wtf with Noel's pants?

Versus has been in development since XIII came out. Before that, they just had a couple of trailers but that was it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

I like Toriyama.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Toriyama.



I find it disgraceful that people are giving toriyama shit for trying to make up for something he admitted was wrong, just because you dont appreciate it doesn't put him in the wrong. Just means you need to be less butt hurt


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> So were going to judge the game based on the fact that it's delaying what you want? Mature as that is  I disagreeing with you. Square is obviously correcting the mistakes they made with ff 13 and if what we've seen so far is any indication they are doing a damn good job.



By adding QTE's and making you play as the least develop and most boring character from XIII?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> By adding QTE's and making you play as the least develop and most boring character from XIII?



If that's all you choose to see then it's your own fault and should be kept to yourself


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't wanna


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Don't wanna





At least we can agree that we disagree


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

This game is fixing the one thing I did not mind about FF13: Linearity. The biggest problem FF13 had was how it presented the story. It had a good setting, a good basic plot, and then it was all ruined in execution. I doubt that this game will improve upon the first's story, especially considering the short development time.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Linearity didn't bother too much either, it was the pacing. It went smooth for the first 15 hours and then went to a crawl.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

I just want to see whats up with Valkyria Lightning and is she working for Etro now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2011)

anymore news on versus xiii?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> anymore news on versus xiii?



Always safe to assume there isn't. Although if news to you is a random cg trailer that doesn't really make sense, then there might be.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually Versus seems to be the only FF that really appeals to me story wise: the sadness of the rich and prosperous which reflects romanticism first-hand. 

Unfortunately, no release date whatsoever.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Actually Versus seems to be the only FF that really appeals to me story wise: the sadness of the rich and prosperous which reflects romanticism first-hand.
> 
> Unfortunately, no release date whatsoever.



Only because I convinced you


----------



## Alicia (Aug 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Only because I convinced you



Noo, you didn't. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nomura did


----------



## ShinAgeha (Aug 27, 2011)

And they said It'll be out...

Like waiting forever 

I doubt they're still continue on that FF XIII-2 crap. What' the meaning of making a new game since your old game is still "release soon?"

And the FF type-0's releasing date delay, again...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2011)

You do know there are different production teams that work on these games right?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

You do know that production teams help other production teams help others work on another game, right? 

They want to get out FF13-2 faster so they are extending the length of other games coming out. If they much less projects, Versus would obviously come out quicker.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 27, 2011)

I honestly don't know why they had to delay Type 0? Quality upgrade? Don't we get enough of those from Versus XIII?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont care about type-0. It's going to be another spawn of toriyama.
Man I feel like trash talking 13-2 some more, after seeing that trailer with commentaries by kitase and toriyama.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 28, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont care about type-0. It's going to be another spawn of toriyama.
> Man I feel like trash talking 13-2 some more, after seeing that trailer with commentaries by kitase and toriyama.



Type 0 is being made by Tabata though, one of the other developers thats actually worth praising for their games


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2011)

I have no fucking clue who Tabata is though.

EDIT: Oh, he did Crisis Core, 3rd Birthday, and Before Crisis. Thats is? Come on now Noctis.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no fucking clue who Tabata is though.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, he did Crisis Core, 3rd Birthday, and Before Crisis. Thats is? Come on now Noctis.



Better than whatever Toriyama makes


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2011)

Didn't Toriyama make FFX? 

That's a personal favorite


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2011)

He was a director of FFX, yes.

People just bash Toriyama for the lulz at this point. I don't even like the guy like that but, come on now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no fucking clue who Tabata is though.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, he did Crisis Core, 3rd Birthday, and Before Crisis. Thats is? Come on now Noctis.



pfff ahahaha! All of those games sucked, Crisis core did good because it was FF7 anniversary but that's just it.

Square it's slowly drowning without sakaguchi. Only Nomura remains but not even he can keep the company afloat, he is not Atlas.

BTW Did you checked out that audio commentary they did on the trailer? It was so pathetic like.
Omg we gave a new costume, new sword and  a new enemy to lighting. An enemy stronger than all she has ever faced.... considering all she ever faced was utter shit then I am not scared nor excited.

I think this will turn out into a side quest fest like x-2 did but in XIII. Also Nomura designed the costumes? Or did they choose someone else cause they tough he was no good?

Toriyama Directed x-2 not x. X was directed not just by him, he directed the event scenes and all that UNDER the guidance of Sakaguchi. Once he left the company, toriyama let himself consume under his fetish desires.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WuOhn8mGgM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

But Square was drowning with Sakaguchi dude. Spirits Within is what made the merger between Squaresoft and Enix more of a necessity for Squaresoft if they wanted to survive than anything. Also, Sakaguchi was executive producer of FFX. The only FF games he was ever deeply involved in was FF1-FF6. Sure, he overseen FFX, but it was still up to the directors and other developers to do the meat of the game. Typically executive producers handles more of the business aspects of development, correct me if I'm wrong Noctis, since you are more familiar with the industry.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

X was produced and directed by many but sakaguchi ultimately produced it.
Also if it were not for sakaguchi then there wouldnt even be a square today, nor Serah 

Spirits within was a terrible decision, the movie came out when the market was plagued by those kind of movies. If they had waited more and released advent children instead on the world wide market then things would had gone rocket thunder.

BTW Esura, I am going to personally send a letter to your dear SQUENIX Friends.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> X was produced and directed by many but sakaguchi ultimately produced it.
> Also if it were not for sakaguchi then there wouldnt even be a square today, nor Serah
> 
> Spirits within was a terrible decision, the movie came out when the market was plagued by those kind of movies. If they had waited more and released advent children instead on the world wide market then things would had gone rocket thunder.
> ...


You do know directors often have more creative input in the game than producers/executive producers right? Producers often deal with negotiating contracts, including licensing deals, acting as a liaison between the development staff and the upper stakeholders, developing and maintaining schedules and budgets, overseeing creative and technical development of the game, ensuring timely delivery of deliverables, scheduling timely quality assurance, arranging for beta testing and focus groups, and if applicable, arranging for localization. 

Generally the producer doesn't have a large role in the actual video game development although this varies from developer to developer. 
Takayoshi Nakazato, Toshiro Tsuchida, and Toriyama (event planner is a much bigger deal than you think), the directors, actually have much more hands on time in the development than the producers.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok Toriyama made FFX but with Sakaguchi's help, now FFXIII is under Toriyama's full direction with the elements of FFX. IMO, Toriyama was trying to recreate FFX by making FFXIII, he innovated the gameplay from it, he made it even more linear as hell, but he failed at the Story. Toriyama had Sakaguchi's help with FFX in making a beautiful story. Now since Sakaguchi was absent during FFXIII, Toriyama showed his true colours of being a game developer, thus making a bad game 

FFX was linear, but you ignored that because it had story.
FFXIII had a story that didn't work so well, leaving you to focus on the linearity


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

The guy who did the scenario from X it's the same that did it for versus 7 and I think 9 too.
Toriyama did the scenario's for X-2 and XIII. 

Now tell me, what does that tell you?

He was sakaguchi's apprentice and to be honest he does come up with some super scenarios.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> FFX was linear, but you ignored that because it had story.
> FFXIII had a story that didn't work so well, leaving you to focus on the linearity



The big problem of 13 wasnt just the pacing but the combat.
As far as gameplay goes FFX had one of the best


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok Toriyama made FFX but with Sakaguchi's help, now FFXIII is under *Toriyama's full direction* with the elements of FFX. IMO, Toriyama was trying to recreate FFX by making FFXIII, he innovated the gameplay from it, he made it even more linear as hell, but he failed at the Story. *Toriyama had Sakaguchi's help with FFX in making a beautiful story*. Now since Sakaguchi was absent during FFXIII, Toriyama showed his true colours of being a game developer, thus making a bad game
> 
> FFX was linear, but you ignored that because it had story.
> FFXIII had a story that didn't work so well, leaving you to focus on the linearity



Siiiiighhhhh.....wow.....sigh...

Sakaguchi was never heavily involved in the development of FFX. The only FF games, I repeat, the ONLY FF games he was heavily involved in was the first six, which he was director and credited for original concept. Nojima was the writer of FFX who received help from Toriyama, who is primarily a writer/scenario director for Square and was hired for his writing abilities. It feels like I'm repeating myself a lot as of late.

And the faults of FFXIII's development hell has nothing to do with Toriyama and has everything to do with how Square as a whole was not fully adjusted to HD development as well as to how their development system is set up. The same issues they had with FFXIII they had with FFXII as well.

Do people like do research before they jump the gun on people? And do you people realize how involved Toriyama has been in a variety of Square games, many games he has not been credited with? He has been in the company since 1995. He isn't some wet behind the ear developer.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

what similar issues do ff13 and 12 share, i'm actually genuinely curious what makes you say that. i always figured they were completely different kind of games with exactly the opposite problems. ff12 was huge and full of great, open areas and lots of customization and stuff you'd expect to find from a good rpg but story wasn't exactly the most well presented (purely talking about some serious lack of cutscenes) while ff13 was the most linear rpg ever created, very little customization and heavier focus on cutscenes. ff12 did really good job at portraying its world while ff13 has one of the cooler settings in an rpg but the game does horrible job at showing that.

also no matter what you might think, it really is largely a director's fault. he's the one in charge. also correct me if i'm wrong but isn't toriyama known for disliking not only "needless exploration" or whatever but also.. towns.

i'm pretty sure the choice to try and make a streamlined rpg was his, not anyone else's.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 29, 2011)

i really dislike that toriyama guys approach, its freakin terrible.

as soon as you make a game about the story then about the gameplay then fuck off and eat a dick. especially when the story is garbage, conveyed terribly, and makes everything suffer because its pretty. fuck, i mean what can you expect most people on here still fuck with naruto and call it fun, along with all the other shit they plug into their brains


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2011)

FF Versus XIII >>>>>>>>>>> XIII & X-III-2


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> what similar issues do ff13 and 12 share, i'm actually genuinely curious what makes you say that. i always figured they were completely different kind of game with exactly the opposite problems. ff12 was huge and full of great, open areas and lots of customization and stuff you'd expect to find from a good rpg but story wasn't exactly the most well presented (purely talking about some serious lack of cutscenes) while ff13 was the most linear rpg ever created, very little customization and heavier focus on cutscenes. ff12 did really good job at portraying its world while ff13 has one of the cooler settings in an rpg but the game does horrible job at showing that.
> 
> also no matter what you might think, it really is largely a director's fault. he's the one in charge. also correct me if i'm wrong but isn't toriyama known for disliking not only "needless exploration" or whatever but also.. towns.
> 
> i'm pretty sure the choice to try and make a streamlined rpg was his, not anyone else's.


Its not what I think, its what it is. FFXII's and FFXIII's development post mortem were very similar. Its what you would call, development hell. Its actually pretty well documented too. There were extreme issues that nearly compromised the entire project in both games multiple times.

And you are missing the point about Toriyama. Had it been directed by someone else it would have suffered the same fate as well. Square Enix entire development structure is awkward to say the least and is in dire need of restructuring. People often ask, "where is all the old Square members at and shit and shit, why they leave!?" but they never left. Other than Sakaguchi and Matsuno, pretty much all of the big name main blood developers is still there. Square just has to change how they develop their games. Its often commented that their development mindset is still stuck in the 90s/early 2000s.

Shit has to change at the top in order for producers and directors to coordinate their teams properly.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

> Its not what I think, its what it is. FFXII's and FFXIII's development post mortem were very similar. Its what you would call, development hell. Its actually pretty well documented too. There were extreme issues that nearly compromised the entire project in both games multiple times.


Oh yeah, I think I know what I mean. Both games seriously had some issues with development and took forever to make. That might have reflected on the final product to some degree but documentation and decisions such as making FF13 into extremely linear and streamlined game were definitely made before actual development started to take place.

If someone else was in charge of deciding whether FF13 would be a linear corridor game or more like the Pulse chapter... well, it would be a completely another kind of game.

Also, whoever wrote the story and especially the scenario should seriously consider getting a new career. It's such a clusterfuck.

One thing I can be fairly certain though. It's quite plausible FF13 was so ambitious that they had to make compromises (this isn't a director's fault entirely except you need to know what's possible and what's not, just take a look at molyneux) and that might be part reason why it didn't work out as well as it should have.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Oh yeah, I think I know what I mean. Both games seriously had some issues with development and took forever to make. That might have reflected on the final product to some degree but documentation and decisions such as making FF13 into extremely linear and streamlined game were definitely made before actual development started to take place.
> 
> If someone else was in charge of deciding whether FF13 would be a linear corridor game or more like the Pulse chapter... well, it would be a completely another kind of game.
> 
> Also, whoever wrote the story and especially the scenario should seriously consider getting a new career. It's such a clusterfuck.


Toriyama is the general scenario director at Square Enix (his primary position when he isn't directing), and Kitase and the rest of Square Enix thinks very highly of him. He isn't going anywhere. 

Also, fun fact, Kitase specifically chose Toriyama to be his successor as director of main series Final Fantasy games developed by Product Development Division 1 after the positive reception to *Final Fantasy X*, which was Toriyama's *directorial debut*. Its also why he got dibs on Final Fantasy X-2 as director. 

Toriyama is essentially the story guy for Square when he isn't directing a project.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't know that Esura, I guess Square is more incompetent than I thought.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Wait, wait... did someone seriously try to say FFX had a "beautiful" story?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Wait, wait... did someone seriously try to say FFX had a "beautiful" story?



Each to their own brah.


Problem?
[SP]
[/SP]


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Noctis, you are supposed to know this stuff mayn! You said you was going to be a developer and work along side Nomura himself.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

No problem. There's no used getting upset at the mentally handicapped. Pity at most.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Noctis, you are supposed to know this stuff mayn! You said you was going to be a developer and work along side Nomura himself.



I mostly work along side with the Programming aspect of developing, but I do work with other aspects of the game my dev team is developing.


@Krory: Again, each to their own.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Work alongside Nomura? An established company like Square (also being japanese) would almost never higher new people, no matter how much they need it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Wait, wait... did someone seriously try to say FFX had a "beautiful" story?


agreed man.



> 1 after the positive reception to Final Fantasy X, which was Toriyama's directorial debut. Its also why he got dibs on Final Fantasy X-2 as director


so wait he directed the worst ff game ever created followed by ff13? 

square... it's looking dim.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Work alongside Nomura? An established company like Square (also being japanese) would almost never higher new people, no matter how much they need it.



Lol its a pity dream, didn't say it would happen


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

It would seem this Toriyama tool is also partially to blame for ruining Aya Brea.

Thanks, queer.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol its a pity dream, didn't say it would happen



Not impossible though, so don't give up.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not impossible though, so don't give up.



But I am going to try for Mistwalker or Atlus, Anyways I still hate Toriyama because he created FFX-2


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I mostly work along side with the Programming aspect of developing, but I do work with other aspects of the game my dev team is developing.
> 
> 
> @Krory: Again, each to their own.


Oh....

I love FFX's story though.




Gnome said:


> Work alongside Nomura? An established company like Square (also being japanese) would almost never higher new people, no matter how much they need it.


Well I got hope for Noctis. I think he said he want to work along side Nomura. Maybe one day he can...one day. Who knows, maybe Square will do heavy collaborations with Western developers (not outsourcing....making new IPs) one day and Noctis gets to work with him. Shit happens.



DragonSlayer said:


> agreed man.
> 
> 
> so wait he directed the worst ff game ever created followed by ff13?
> ...


You are just now knowing that?

I like FFX-2 very much so that's not a strike for me. Actually, every game Toriyama directed or had some part of I really liked, except for Front Mission Evolved. Just pure shit right there.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But I am going to try for Mistwalker or Atlus, Anyways I still hate Toriyama because he created FFX-2



So you do programming then? I'm going to school for 3D art, so I do mainly modeling, but also some texture mapping, lighting, and animation. My school tells the programmers to stay away from the artists, we ask for the impossible and are insane or something, pffft.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Wait, why Mistwalker? Don't they outsource all of their programming and shit?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So you do programming then? I'm going to school for 3D art, so I do mainly modeling, but also some texture mapping, lighting, and animation. My school tells the programmers to stay away from the artist, we ask for the impossible and are insane or something, pffft.



Nice, yeah Im a programmer but I also can do some art such as creating sprites 

I tend to help out with the story as well so yeah Im mixed within the field, but mostly programming.


@Esura: Idk, I just like the kind of games Sakaguchi makes, might as well try for his company. If they do outsource, then I would go for Atlus


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

> You are just now knowing that?


I probably knew it but I just didn't remember/care because I don't really give a shit about FFX-2. I have tried playing it twice but both times I was put off by, well, everything except the gameplay. Unfortunately that wasn't enough to save the game for me.

One thing I have to say which I love about FFX, X-2 and XIII is that I have really enjoyed battle systems in each game, much better than the ATB shit we had in previous games. I also absolutely loved Sphere Grid in the European/International version.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, why Mistwalker? Don't they outsource all of their programming and shit?


They might use freelance, which could be a good thing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> I probably knew it but I just didn't remember/care because I don't really give a shit about FFX-2. I have tried playing it twice but both times I was put off by, well, everything except the gameplay. Unfortunately that wasn't enough to save the game for me.
> 
> One thing I have to say which I love about FFX, X-2 and XIII is that I have enjoyed battle systems in each game, much better than the ATB shit we had in previous games. I also absolutely loved Sphere Grid in the European/International version.


Even though Toriyama directed those games, he generally work on the scenario and the story with the writers on the side for those same games, which is an extremely big deal. Many of the events and scenarios in FFX he was responsible for.

Toriyama almost never touches the battle systems though, he leaves those for the battle directors and whatnot.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They might use freelance, which could be a good thing.



Well....true. However it seems the chances of Mistwalker contacting a Western developer after Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon's massive flop is slim. They seem to generally rely on AQ Interactive (did Last Story), Artoon (closed now), and feelplus for their development.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Hardly a "flop" in Sakaguchi's opinion.



> Microsoft and Mistwalker initially hoped to sell over 200,000 copies,[52] which would break their record for sales of an Xbox 360 game in Japan. The game did manage the goal, with almost exactly 200,000 copies sold as of December 27, 2007.[53] Creator Hironobu Sakaguchi was pleased the game sold as well as it did.



Mistwalker has exceedingly low expectations. And to date, Lost Odyssey has near the same sales as Blue Dragon with a year less sale time.

Which is a moot point since neither of those were outsourced to a Western developer. Artoon and feelplus - who co-developed wthe games with Mistwalker - are Japanese developers.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't even know what Krory posted but I thought that gif would be adequate for whatever he posted. 

I saw that video that gif is from too. Little girl was hanging in there though.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2011)

Pink!? Esura are you a guy or a girl? Or gay. Cause all three are fine with me, just wondering


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Pink!? Esura are you a guy or a girl? Or gay. Cause all three are fine with me, just wondering



Guy. Not gay. I like the color pink.

Its the Persona 3 PSP theme for Chrome.

Also, its quite literally impossible for me to be gay if you knew the shit that goes on in my head.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2011)

Hummmm OK. Well then. Well never seen guy say he likes pink. But more power to ya!


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Because even gay guys know that pink is out of style now.

Trust me. I know.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Girls like guys in pink. Its a known fact. Its why I like pink....I thank my elder brother for this knowledge. When I go out, I get the pink suit on, the shades...and stroll. 

And its a cute color too. When I see pink I get all happy and shit too and think of better times....sigh....


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Btw, this is the Persona 3 Chrome theme.



Well I forgot about the sites I just got finished visiting...

Theme is just a bunch of Persona characters in a line. Looked cool so I got it. Previously had Bayonetta but it didn't show right.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Rule of thumb: Never post screenshots that show you are on or were just on a porn site.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because even gay guys know that pink is out of style now.
> 
> Trust me. I know.



Your gay!? Cool! 

As for Pink. I just thinks it's an annoying color honestly haha. And Ladies like pink...on themselves though  I'd never were pink, but hey that's just me


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm gay.

I'd say I'm "open-minded." 

And I know plenty of gay people... not the "Queer Eye For The Straight Guy" and "I go out to clubs to have casual sex" gays. Real gay people.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2011)

Lols my two best friends are gay, nothing but respect


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

How did we end up talking about gays? 

I was giving you guys insight on the inner workings of Square Enix dammit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

He was incorrectly talking about Mistwalker's thought processes and how cute pink is.

Very different.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

I just know he said some smart ass comment but whatever.

Anyways...what was I talking about again? Oh, Square Enix. Yeah, Toriyama is considered a valuable asset to the company, he isn't going anywhere people.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 30, 2011)

Did I just read someone got caught going on a gay site


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Nah. I posted a screenshot of my Chrome theme and I forgot I had some hentai sites on my browser's most visted list.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> How did we end up talking about gays?
> 
> I was giving you guys insight on the inner workings of Square Enix dammit.



Your pink interface began it all 

As for the fight about Mistwalker, that makes me sad  I wants another game from them.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Well they did do The Last Story. They don't even care as much about the sales, they have pretty low expectations so I doubt they're going anywhere.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Your pink interface began it all
> 
> As for the fight about Mistwalker, that makes me sad  I wants another game from them.



What fight about Mistwalker?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 30, 2011)

so, anything new?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so, anything new?



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so, anything new?



I like this one.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 30, 2011)

ok, i guess not, bye bye bye!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so, anything new?



Anything new? On Versus?

Lol.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Anything new, huh. Thats a good one. I wonder how this thread continues to stay alive.....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

It just does, I just hope they don't announce another big title after FFXIII-2 that releases before Versus


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

Inb4 FFXV gets released before versus 

Or FFXIII-3.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

In 2027, we have Final Fantasy XXVII...

...but Versus still hasn't come out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> In 2027, we have Final Fantasy XXVII...
> 
> ...but Versus still hasn't come out.



That joke has been overused on gamefaqs way too much.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

It's not a joke.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2011)

Crisis core only did good because it was FF7 anniversary?  Who said that


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's not a joke.





Now its a joke


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

It's okay.

I'd be bitter too if my game was never coming out.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Crisis core only did good because it was FF7 anniversary?  Who said that


Honestly, that post bothered me, too.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Crisis Core is pretty good to be honest, but I couldn't get into it story wise. I already knew what was going to happen, this game just filled some details in.


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2011)

Crisis Core was good aside from Genesis.

Worst FF villain ever right there


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2011)

They also changed the ending, right? Zack is supposed get killed by a sniper in a chopper isn't he?


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

I liked Genesis, alot actually....almost more than Sephiroth, my favorite FF villain. Him, Angeal, and Zack's growth were the highlights of the game's story.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 30, 2011)

Traded my 360 for a ps3 now I can stop bitching about this game and look forward to it


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Traded my 360 for a ps3 now I can stop bitching about this game and look forward to it



Second greatest choice of your life man. First one is not getting married


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2011)

360 is better for everything except this game and graphics.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> 360 is better for everything except this game and graphics.



Hey Fraust, you might want to take a look at this if you still believe in a multiplat release for Versus.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

I still don't know why people are making a big deal of Microsoft's four year old policy. 

Nor does it mean that they are rejecting every game that does not fit the criteria of simultaneous release (they've waived it _numerous_ times before - again this is an old policy of theirs).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> They also changed the ending, right? Zack is supposed get killed by a sniper in a chopper isn't he?



wasn't that from the OVA animation of crisis core? cause i'm pretty sure thats what your talking about.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> 360 is better for everything except this game and graphics.



Also better if you want a DVD player and not a Blue-Ray player 
Did I mention xBox Live's membership fee and the controllers using AA batteries? 

Japanese are taking over the world


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

You get what you pay for.

That's why XBL didn't go down for a month and compromise my data.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Japanese are taking over the world



Except when it comes to anything creative.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2011)

You hit me at my weak spot 

But still 360 is inferior


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> That's why XBL didn't go down for a month and compromise my data.



Oh piss off Garrus.  

I'd rather the *possibility* of getting robbed for my net service then a signed guarantee of it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Oh piss off Garrus.
> 
> I'd rather the *possibility* of getting robbed for my net service then a signed guarantee of it.



You mean you'd rather get robbed _of_ your net service?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

Better than being robbed of $300 for an online service since a majority of people didn't have it stolen


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Better than being robbed of $300 for an online service since a majority of people didn't have it stolen



Who would be silly enough to pay 300 dollars for an online service?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

Everyone who has payed for xbox live since they got it


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

That must be rather lucky for the people who got it six years ago.  Rather unfortunate, though, for the people who've had it for only a year.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah, back up


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

I was talking about since release


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Better than being robbed of $300 for an online service since a majority of people didn't have it stolen



Darnit Awesome, leave him alone!  

If Garrus wants to convince himself that he isn't getting robbed, then dogonnit, he can do that!


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was talking about since release



As I said, six years. That'd actually be around six hundred dollars.  I don't mind paying for stability. ph


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever pay $600 for that. There is barely any more stability anyway outside of that one incident.

There is always the chance XBL could get hacked as well 

Where goes your $600 then?


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey look PS3 vs 360 bullshit never seen this before


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

Enough discussing Garrus's denial issues. We are getting off-topic.  What thread is this again?

-----

I like how this umm.... Nosferatu? Nitrous Oxide? Oh yeah, I remember his name now. CLOUD BLACK.

I like how the main character Cloud Black looks dejected and brooding. Its not all different from anything we have seen before and I play these games for their consistency!  

I wonder if he and Rinoa Blondie are going to enjoy some kind of wacky, contrived romance! 


Pretty cutscenes, I guess.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't think I'd ever pay $600 for that. There is barely any more stability anyway outside of that one incident.
> 
> There is always the chance XBL could get hacked as well
> 
> Where goes your $600 then?



Nah. Microsoft sides _with_ the hackers. 





Furious George said:


> I like how the main character Cloud Black looks dejected and brooding. Its not all different from anything we have seen before and I play these games for their consistency!
> 
> I wonder if he and Rinoa Blondie are going to enjoy some kind of wacky, contrived romance!



Oh ho ho. I see what you did there.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

$600? that's not really anything over the course of years. I've spent upwards of $3000 on WoW.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 30, 2011)

yo i herd xbawks sucks and ps3 is amazing, like omg


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> $600? that's not really anything over the course of years. I've spent upwards of $3000 on WoW.



Heh, same here


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

^ It's depressing to think about.


Yo I heard, who cares.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

Well the discussion was dead til' Gnome revived it. Talking about FFvsXIII is in now.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2011)

Well heres a Versus related question, You guys think Nomura can pull off a World wide release like he had mentioned before for Versus?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

Microsoft raped my dog. And Sony killed my family. All thats left is Nintendo, but their games suck.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura is my dupe.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

We are Borg, we must assimilate.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Worldwide? It's not getting any release.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You guys think Nomura can pull off



No.



Gnome said:


> Microsoft raped my dog. And Sony killed my family. All thats left is Nintendo, but their games suck.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2011)

This conversation is so stupid.

/troll


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Microsoft raped my dog. And Sony killed my family. All thats left is Nintendo, but their games suck.



Nintendo can go to the gates of Hades. They killed Killer Instinct by permitting Microsoft to purchase rare.

Fcking nintendo, their greed made them shot themselves in the foot. Anyways check THIS OUT!


Old News/pic? Well WHO ASKED YOU?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> \You guys think Nomura can pull off a World wide release like he had mentioned before for Versus?


He can't even pull off a normal release yet, a simultaneous world wide release would have to be an act of God.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2011)

OMFG this game still isn't out yet. Did you know in 2007 when I made a fucking intro video for my reviews I used FF13 verses footage. Did you know that? FUCK YOU SQUARE YOU PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

Considering the route the Final Fantasy series took, it's probably a good thing.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely a good thing. I'd rather a Square_soft_-esque game if Nomura can pull it off. With his team I think he might.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You guys think Nomura can pull off a World wide release like he had mentioned before for Versus?



Since when were you under the impression that versus was anything more than an illusion


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I was looking over old articles/interviews today because I was bored as hell. And I found this leaked video that expanded on content of other trailers.



I know its really old, but I just found out today. It did however explain some things I couldn't understand from the other trailers


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I was looking over old articles/interviews today because I was bored as hell. And I found this leaked video that expanded on content of other trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> I know its really old, but I just found out today. It did however explain some things I couldn't understand from the other trailers



well better than fucking nothing


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread should be locked until a release date is announced.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread is a tease. You see it having new posts in it, you go to click on it to see new info and what do you finally see?

Fucking nothing. Every time.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> This thread is a tease. You see it having new posts in it, you go to click on it to see new info and what do you finally see?
> 
> Fucking nothing. Every time.



Well there will be something someday


----------



## Awesome (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still waiting for that one day. If I wasn't, I wouldn't check this thread.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

Eh the next time we see news, its probably about Nomura announcing Versus's set reveal date he mentioned the last time he spoke out to the public. =/

Then when Versus finally shows, this thread will be packed with hype and criticism from what they have seen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 7, 2011)

noctis your sig looks badass! 

i hate waiting though....


----------



## Deimos (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome music in that video. I'm still praying that Nomura tweaks Noctis' personality some more to make him look less like an idiot and more like the badass we all thought he was.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my fuck, hurry up & give us a release date. I can't wait any longer to see my Prompto baby </3.





does anyone have a link of the trailer where they were speaking of Noctis' "power" or whatever?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Oh my fuck, hurry up & give us a release date. I can't wait any longer to see my Prompto baby </3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one, the conversation with Stella scene or the 2011 gameplay trailer with translations?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

2011 gameplay trailer with translations please? I want to know which one is Prompto, they're all hot in their own way .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> 2011 gameplay trailer with translations please? I want to know which one is Prompto, they're all hot in their own way .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bS54c-_Reg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you pek.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 9, 2011)

wow noctis sounds so different with his friends xD

i like it! 

it reminds me of how sometimes we all speak differently with different people, lol.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah, that's exactly what I thought. Before subs, I mistook Noctis' voice for like, Prompto. 






but shfiphsdfjaldalrear prompto so unf .


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 9, 2011)

that ignis' voice is so "leader" type..lol xDD


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought Ignis' voice was Noctis' . But he has an awesome voice. I actually like the whole cast. Gladiolus has a suitable voice too.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

Ignis - Wise
Gladiolus - Rough & Aggressive
Prompto - Carefree and fun
Noctis - Childish but serious


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 9, 2011)

i thought ignis's voice was noctis's until translations came around


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 10, 2011)

Square Enix renew's Versus's trademark. Could it possibly be, that they are willing to set a release date soon? Or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

They could, but I don't think renewing the trademark has to do with it. Also, is this going to be at TGS or not? If not, imma rage because TGS will be pretty much pointless.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They could, but I don't think renewing the trademark has to do with it. Also, is this going to be at TGS or not? If not, imma rage because TGS will be pretty much pointless.



Naw, Nomura already said this isn't showing up at TGS 

Without Last Guardian and Versus, I agree that there isn't much point to keeping up with TGS


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2011)

no versus XIII in TGS???? ............well since i saw the map image of it with no versus XIII around i assumed it wouldn't be there after all. welp....there's still kingdom hearts DDD i guess


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep, Last Guardian was the only other game I would have cared to hear about.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 10, 2011)

If you look at the right hand side of the site, theres a list of important messages from employees of the people working on XIII-2, Type-0, and Versus. 

Now you see the latest one saying, *"Versus is in 100% development now... should make some people happy."*

Now Idk if Square Enix actually said this or not, but it seems legit. If this is true, I see a buttload of information of Versus coming out after XIII-2 release and a release date of Versus within that year. God Speed Versus team, God Speed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2011)

oh my god. COMON SE, MAKE IT HAPPEN. QUICK QUICK.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Not until XIII-3 comes out.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 10, 2011)

It was bound to happen after 13-2 finished development. 13-2 was what was holding Versus back.

@Gnome

If 13-2 is successful, have fun waiting an extra 2 years for Versus


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It was bound to happen after 13-2 finished development. 13-2 was what was holding Versus back.
> 
> @Gnome
> 
> *If 13-2 is successful*, have fun waiting an extra 2 years for Versus



It says Final Fantasy, of course it will be. IF, if is for children.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not until XIII-3 comes out.



oh fuck.



Awesome said:


> It was bound to happen after 13-2 finished development. 13-2 was what was holding Versus back.
> 
> @Gnome
> 
> If 13-2 is successful, have fun waiting an extra 2 years for Versus



weren't the trailers released in like, 2008? if I had found out about the game then, I would be raging atm. I learned about it last year & recently got in the hype this summer. & already I'm impatient.

I can't imagine how bad it must be for people who were anticipating the game the moment the trailer was released.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I can't imagine how bad it must be for people who were anticipating the game the moment the trailer was released.



You don't wanna know. It's bad. I put it out of my mind for *years* at a time so I don't kill someone, or myself. Then I see a new picture and see freshened graphics and get crazy again.

Luckily right now I'm at school and have other things occupying my mind or I'd be going ape shit again.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> weren't the trailers released in like, 2008? if I had found out about the game then, I would be raging atm. I learned about it last year & recently got in the hype this summer. & already I'm impatient.
> 
> I can't imagine how bad it must be for people who were anticipating the game the moment the trailer was released.


I was still in high school. 

I just don't give a damn about this game anymore, at all, especially knowing that its the reason why a KH3 hasn't been in the motherfucking works yet. Hype is -%50.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2011)

wait, did someone say FF XIII-3?


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, Square bought the finalfantasyxiii-3.com domain.

No confirmation of it actually being real though. You know how companies are. I remember they did the same for Chrono Break.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2011)

I remember when they were talking about a possible FFX-3, it ended up never happening, probably for the better.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 11, 2011)

Where the fuck is my KHIII? Fucking Nomura.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 11, 2011)

> Two months ago inside a Famitsu interview with Nomura, he confirmed that after 6 years, they were finally preparing to go into full production of Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Yesterday it was confirmed that this has begun.
> During yesterdays Final Fantasy XIII-2 Fan meeting, Kitase was questioned about the development of Type-0 and Versus. His answer, *“for Type-0 and Versus XIII we are giving 100% to development”*. With just over a month to go until Type-0 is out, that’s unsurprising but the fact that Versus is now in full production should give a lot of people hope. Just for reference, it was also confirmed that XIII-2 is 90% complete with a development period of 1 and a half years.



Source: 


Well its confirmed, Versus is now in Full Production. Now I expect to see this game out some near time after XIII-2 is released.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

100% minus the percentage that was taken off the project to work on FFXIII-2. That is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> 100% minus the percentage that was taken off the project to work on FFXIII-2. That is.



In any case at least its getting somewhere now. Now we can see some good shit in the coming months.


----------



## lathia (Sep 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Source:
> 
> 
> Well its confirmed, Versus is now in Full Production. Now I expect to see this game out some near time after XIII-2 is released.



Define "some near time," because my definition is "nowhere near soon!" Okay maybe late 2012, early 2013.

For Japan....


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, even with them officially putting their attention towards this, we're still in for the long haul


----------



## LMJ (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Shit, for some reason your sig makes me think of Zone of the Enders. I want that game too! ZoE3 and KHIII make it happen!


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

Originally I thought her sig was from Virtual On Ontario Tangram.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

versus 13 won'f be out before 2014.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 12, 2011)

> ^ Shit, for some reason your sig makes me think of Zone of the Enders. I want that game too! ZoE3 and KHIII make it happen!





> Originally I thought her sig was from Virtual On Ontario Tangram.



LOL it does have that ZoE feel to it XD 

But once Versus XIII comes out at long last, I think we can finally start seeing stuff for KH III. Both it and Versus XIII are long overdue.


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh cool, 100% development

Now we only have to wait three more years


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

who's gonna be the last man standing?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 12, 2011)

Me           .


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2011)

Also why are some people blaming XIII-2 for Versus being slow? You know they're completely different development teams right?

I know that XIII-2 is gonna suck but that's no reason to use it as a scapegoat for the Versus development team's incompetent slowness.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Also why are some people blaming XIII-2 for Versus being slow? You know they're completely different development teams right?
> 
> I know that XIII-2 is gonna suck but that's no reason to use it as a scapegoat for the Versus development team's incompetent slowness.



Actually, it was specifically stated by Square-Enix that they took people _off_ of working on Versus XIII to work on XIII-2.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Also why are some people blaming XIII-2 for Versus being slow? You know they're completely different development teams right?
> 
> I know that XIII-2 is gonna suck but that's no reason to use it as a scapegoat for the Versus development team's incompetent slowness.



SE thinks if they don't show Versus at Gaming conventions, it wouldn't steal the hype away from XIII-2. Thus because of XIII-2, Versus is still being hidden in the shadows 




Krory said:


> Actually, it was specifically stated by Square-Enix that they took people _off_ of working on Versus XIII to work on XIII-2.



I would like Proof, Krory.

I read that Kitase clearly stated that XIII-2 *isn't* affecting the development for Versus.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Or, they have nothing to show.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2011)

thank god versus XIII isn in full production now, at least with XIII-2 out of the way we can look forward to the REAL next best thing that ever debuted in the final fantasy franchise


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Or, they have nothing to show.



Nah, they have plenty to show. Didn't you hear Nomura already set another reveal date for Versus?

Its clearly obvious SE is using a marketing tactic of not having Hype stolen from XIII-2 by not showing Versus.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

^
They why don't they just show it? They aren't impressing anybody withing hiding anything.


Asakuna no Senju said:


> thank god versus XIII isn in full production now, at least with XIII-2 out of the way we can look forward to the REAL next best thing that ever debuted in the final fantasy franchise



Don't forget XIII-3.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I would like Proof, Krory.
> 
> I read that Kitase clearly stated that XIII-2 *isn't* affecting the development for Versus.



Considering that development and production on Versus XIII is only at 100% when XIII-2 is finished, that's pretty much common sense.

"It is not hindering things at ALL in the last six years... but we'll be waiting until XIII-2 is 90% complete to start."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Considering that development and production on Versus XIII is only at 100% when XIII-2 is finished, that's pretty much common sense.
> 
> "It is not hindering things at ALL in the last six years... but we'll be waiting until XIII-2 is 90% complete to start."





> Talking about development, Kitase stated that they wanted to add much more content to the game that would be worthy of it?s predecessor. He was disappointed by the decision to not release DLC for FFXIII but Toriyama says they can?t confirm how many DLC packs could be made available.* Kitase also made sure to add that development of XIII-2 hadn?t impacted on the development of Final Fantasy Versus XIII in any way.* Finally, when Kitase was asked whether the game could appear on Nintendo?s new Wii U console, he said that they?re looking into the format but currently XIII-2 will be limited to PS3 and Xbox 360.



Source: 


I'm sorry Krory, what were you trolling saying?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

If it did have an impact on development. Do you think they would actually tell you that? honestly now.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

As I said...

"It is not impacting us in _any way_ because we are separate team of workers who are not dependent upon or being depended upon by anyone else...

...but we'll still wait six years and after the announcement that XIII-2 is almost complete to actually... you know... put some effort into it."


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If it did have an impact on development. Do you think they would actually tell you that? honestly now.



Didn't you know? Video game developers _never lie_.

Especially the Japanese ones.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Didn't you know? Video game developers _never lie_.
> 
> Especially the Japanese ones.



Eh, if they were lying. Wouldn't it be the same case of what you were basing your proof off of?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

"Hell, we're not even _working_ on anything right now... but, y'know... I think it's best to just sit here and do nothing for a few years. You know. Let the game's ideas and engine _age_ a few years. Like fine cheese."


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

It's PR peoples job to lie.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 12, 2011)

Also, Krory. I have another curious question. Have you any interest in this game?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

None at all.

I find you creatures fascinating, is all.

"I mean, hey... last game that took almost a decade of development time came out _beautifully_!"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> SE thinks if they don't show Versus at Gaming conventions, it wouldn't steal the hype away from XIII-2. Thus because of XIII-2, Versus is still being hidden in the shadows



but FF XIII-2 fucking suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks...... goddamnit kitase.



Gnome said:


> Don't forget XIII-3.



son of a--!!!  why can't S.E. just admit that XIII was horrible to begin with and should just pull the plug?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm going to play it. I play everything.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm going to play it. I play everything.



Even Kinectimals?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Even Kinectimals?



Don't have a kinect.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but FF XIII-2 fucking suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks...... goddamnit kitase.
> 
> son of a--!!!  why can't S.E. just admit that XIII was horrible to begin with and should just pull the plug?



 stop whining ya baby

 Personally, i thought FFXIII was alright having beaten it. Not great, but okay. Linear plot progression and level up system i can deal with, although i won't be happy about it. Characters were okay, if a bit hammy at times.

For me, FFXIII-2 seems like an improvement from what i did not like about FFXIII, from what i've seen of it. So either people are hating just cause they see other people hating, or they are actually responsibly critisizing weaker elements.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but FF XIII-2 fucking suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks...... goddamnit kitase.



Tell that to the 75 review magazines/sites that give it an above average score (7.5/10 or higher), almost a third of which were 9/10 or above (including the infamous Famitsu).

And tell that to the six and a half million people who actually bought the game.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Don't have a kinect.



Then you don't play everything.

You fucking liar.

I bet you won't play The Cursed Crusade either.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't play things that might have the cops knocking at my doors.

And stuff I've never heard of. Otherwise, yes, I will play anything.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't play things that might have the cops knocking at my doors.
> 
> And stuff I've never heard of. Otherwise, yes, I will play anything.



The cops won't be knocking at your doors if you don't invite the kids to come over to play with your Kinectimals. The courts warned you about this.

And educate yourself on The Cursed Crusade then get back to me.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

The Cursed Crusade looks alright, better than Kingdoms of Amalur.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

At least The Cursed Crusade is a budget game. Retailing for only 40 bucks new. And more expansive weapons and 'dem executions. ph Maybe Atlus picked another winner.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The Cursed Crusade looks alright, better than Kingdoms of Amalur.



Son what the fuck!? Kingdoms of Amalur looks awesome....Cursed Looks decent. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Son what the fuck!? Kingdoms of Amalur looks awesome....Cursed Looks decent. Hoping for the best.



I'll probably check them both out. But idk, I just checked the trailers out mostly. I don't like following games too closely, I like to learn about them as I play them.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 12, 2011)

Comparing Versus to Duke Nukem for anything other than time to develop is stupid. Even if the games now out yet, we already know that it won't be as bad... we actually have some footage to go by, unliike the 13 years of no DNF footage.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Comparing Versus to Duke Nukem for anything other than time to develop is stupid. Even if the games now out yet, we already know that it won't be as bad... we actually have some footage to go by, unliike the 13 years of no DNF footage.



E3 1998 and 2001 both saw the release of footage of the then-in-progress DNF.

More footage appeared throughout 2008, namely on the Jace Hall show (but was withdrawn from E3).

None of which, if I recall, was in the finished product.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 12, 2011)

And if none of it was in the finished product, then I assume it was even more shit than what the finished product contained. If the footage already shown of Versus was less impressive than the game itself, it will be even more of a masterpiece than anyone can handle.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece? Isn't the gameplay basically Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Masterpiece? Isn't the gameplay basically Kingdom Hearts?



It's what Kingdom Hearts _will_ be supposedly.

Which could be just as bad.

Maybe we'll find out in three to four years.

Unless XIII-3 takes the foreground.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

How much you wanna bet a FFXV teaser will show up at TGS?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

It will be an MMO.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm...XIV did fail pretty hard and fast eh? Maybe so.......


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

nobody wants to talk about 14 anymore  not even SE

when your main programmers get sacked after release. there is something wrong


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> nobody wants to talk about 14 anymore  not even SE
> 
> when your main programmers get sacked after release. there is something wrong



Agreed. All they are doing right now is plugging holes in a sunken ship.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

They fucked up on that. Bad. At least they admitted it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2011)

whats so bad about FF 14 again?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

there was nothing good about it .


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

I should write a review on FF14...


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Waste of time to even write it. Save your review powers for something worthwhile.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

I have to review shit games every now and then. I only have 1 or 2 on my review list that are bad. I typically only review games that I enjoyed


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Do a review on Dragon Age 2.

I played like 10 minutes of it so far and its alright.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

I already did. It's in my blogs.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, you remind me of myself with your generous givings of 9s and 10s.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Waste of time to even write it. Save your review powers for something worthwhile.



damn, it sounds like a really horrible game huh?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

Like I said, I typically only review games that are good. It's a bad habit


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't want to write about bad games anyways. I always wanted to do a full review of Catherine right now but alas, I don't feel like it for some reason. :/


----------



## LMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Btw, If you played Deus Ex Human Revolution, there is a promotional poster on the wall for FFXXV.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Nomura likes dragging things through the mud dont he :/ look at what he's doing to KH


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Versus XIII still isn't out in 2027.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

They should have put a poster in Deus Ex 3 that shows the release date of Versus 13 being the year of 2028


----------



## LMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Like I said, KHIII isn't coming out til sega stops making Sonic games and makes Shenmue 3.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Btw, If you played Deus Ex Human Revolution, there is a promotional poster on the wall for FFXXV.



FFXXVII, actually.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

What he said, my mistake.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I wouldn't want to write about bad games anyways. I always wanted to do a full review of Catherine right now but alas, I don't feel like it for some reason. :/



Why? Bashing games is so fucking fun after suffering through them.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Why? Bashing games is so fucking fun after suffering through them.



Because I don't really like bashing games. I only tend to bash games I dislike when I see people gushing over it as though its the second coming of Christ. Have to add balance.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I wouldn't want to write about bad games anyways. I always wanted to do a full review of Catherine right now but alas, I don't feel like it for some reason. :/


Did you not like Catherine, Esura?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Why? Bashing games is so fucking fun after suffering through them.



Yeah, like Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Did you not like Catherine, Esura?



Quite the contrary...I ADORE it.

I'm just trying to think of a way to reasonably review Catherine without overly gushing over it with superfluous praises. Its tied for GOTY 2011 for me along with Deus Ex: HR.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey, can we bring back the whole convo about the FFXI being amazing. I miss that, it was so 3 months ago, but lets bring it back.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't play FFXI, so....


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

Bashing the mako in Mass Effect


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

The what???


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, like Final Fantasy XIII.



Didn't think it was that bad...I liked the battle system and the graphics. The story on the other hand, def was lacking. 



Esura said:


> Because I don't really like bashing games. I only tend to bash games I dislike when I see people gushing over it as though its the second coming of Christ. Have to add balance.



Meh, you suck then lol. It's to fun not to bash games.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Quite the contrary...I ADORE it.
> 
> I'm just trying to think of a way to reasonably review Catherine without overly gushing over it with superfluous praises.* Its tied for GOTY 2011* for me along with Deus Ex: HR.



In the vain hope of not starting shit I'm just going to pretend I didn't see this.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

What, I do not mince words.

I feel Catherine is GOTY worthy. Its possibly the only game this gen I replayed over five times in a row. Its irrelevant if this is not the popular opinion.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

I still need to play Catherine.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> What, I do not mince words.
> 
> *I feel Catherine is GOTY worthy. Its possibly the only game this gen I replayed over five times in a row. Its irrelevant if this is not the popular opinion.*



Why should a lack luster puzzle game be GOTY worthy, when far superior titles of the same genre were released, such as limbo and portal2?


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Why should a lack luster puzzle game be GOTY worthy, when far superior titles of the same genre were released, such as limbo and portal2?



Limbo...haven't played it but I excluded DL-only games.

Portal 2, its ok, its just that Catherine is better. 

Catherine is more funnier than Portal 2
Catherine is more diverse than Portal 2.
Catherine is more well written than Portal 2.
Catherine has more compelling gameplay elements than Portal 2.
Catherine actually has a story unlike Portal 2.
Catherine actually has other characters besides robots unlike Portal 2.
Catherine has a better art direction than Portal 2.
Catherine has more replayability than Portal 2.
Catherine has better graphics than Portal 2.
Catherine has a better soundtrack than Portal 2.
Catherine actually challenges me unlike Portal 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hey, can we bring back the whole convo about the FFXI being amazing. I miss that, it was so 3 months ago, but lets bring it back.





I was going to start talking, but then i realized you said "XI" instead of "IX" and i became sad 

I don't play MMO's, but it would have been better for SE to have called 14 XI-2, and sold it as an enhanced remake instead of 14...it really denigrated the numbering structure


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Portal 2, its ok, its just that Catherine is better.
> 
> Catherine is more funnier than Portal 2
> Catherine is more diverse than Portal 2.
> ...



Critics disagree with every point made.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Why should a lack luster puzzle game be GOTY worthy, when far superior titles of the same genre were released, such as limbo and portal2?



Actually Cathrine was pretty amazing and up there with Portal 2. Limbo I find overrated as hell, but hey that's just me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Critics disagree with every point made.



Critics said GTAIV was fucking Oscar worthy. Who cares what they say?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Actually Cathrine was pretty amazing and up there with Portal 2. Limbo I find overrated as hell, but hey that's just me.



Meh to each his own I suppose. Though I do agree with most critics about chathrine being very so-so

lol esura being butthurt.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Most critics? The game either was nominated as "Good" or amazing...how did you get meh. Meh is 5-6's...


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Most critics? The game either was nominated as "Good" or amazing...how did you get meh. Meh is 5-6's...



Most gave it good, good is meh as far as im concerned, I didn't see anyone call it amazing 

If you cant see what I'm doing then


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

IGN - 9
Eurogamer - 9 
Gamespot - 8.5
Worth Playing - 9 
1up - A
Whitythereviewer - 9 (Oh yea)

Ummmmm looks "Great/amazing" scores to me


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> IGN - 9
> Eurogamer - 9
> Gamespot - 8.5
> Worth Playing - 9
> ...



Esura doesn't like listening to critics when it comes to FF 9 so I wont believe those scores


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Esura doesn't like listening to critics when it comes to FF 9 so I wont believe those scores



Huh?

I never read a FFIX review before. Only old school FF game I read a review of was FFVIII back in an old issue of Game Informer.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Huh?
> 
> I never read a FFIX review before. Only old school FF game I read a review of was FFVIII back in an old issue of Game Informer.



I'm trying to be cranky and butthurt


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

FF9 was meh, just like FF8 was. Both were meh, along with FF10 and 13. Yeah come at me bros. Fuck FF is really average series to be honest now that I think about it. I only really consider 3 of them to be great...3 out of 13...that's bad


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

FF9 was a great game IMO, FF7, FF8 were as well 

FFX as well. FFX-2 should have never fucking existed 

I've played 6 PS1, 4 for DS, 12 for PS2 and XIII for PS3 

i've enjoyed all of them(BESIDES FUCKING X-2 JESUS CHRIST)


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *FF9 was meh*, just like FF8 was. Both were meh, along with FF10 and 13. Yeah come at me bros. Fuck FF is really average series to be honest now that I think about it. I only really consider 3 of them to be great...3 out of 13...that's bad



Your entire post is just terrible, except for the bolded.

Now come into the main Final Fantasy thread and troll these FFIX wankers with me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

FF9 is the most boring piece of shit FF I have played TBH. I hate the art design, I hate the characters, I hate the shit as slow plot, I even dislike the battle system, despite it not being that different. 

However, I can not join your cause. FF10 was even worse then it in every catigory save battle system. FF8 was the worst Final Fantasy I played next to final fantasy 1-3, oh god what terrible fucking games.


 FF 4 and 7 and 12 remain the only ones I like. That is all. So my friend, I can not join your cause. For you like games that are meh-shit.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Your entire post is just terrible, except for the bolded.
> 
> *Now come into the main Final Fantasy thread and troll these FFIX wankers with me*.



Must hold truce


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> FF9 is the most boring piece of shit FF I have played TBH. I hate the art design, I hate the characters, I hate the shit as slow plot, I even dislike the battle system, despite it not being that different.
> 
> However, I can not join your cause. FF10 was even worse then it in every catigory save battle system. FF8 was the worst Final Fantasy I played next to final fantasy 1-3, oh god what terrible fucking games.
> 
> ...



I like FFIV and FFVII. I despise FFXII with a fiery passion though, a game thats worse than meh shit. I like FFIX over that meh shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> FF9 is the most boring piece of shit FF I have played TBH. I hate the art design, I hate the characters, I hate the shit as slow plot, I even dislike the battle system, despite it not being that different.
> 
> However, I can not join your cause. FF10 was even worse then it in every catigory save battle system. FF8 was the worst Final Fantasy I played next to final fantasy 1-3, oh god what terrible fucking games.
> 
> ...




 well, someone enjoys being a troll


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

No troll. I state what I like and dislike. I never played FF 6 so I can't say about that one. Here it goes though. 

Final Fantasy 1-3 = I put them together cause they are all horrid piece of shit that didn't age well. 

Final Fantasy 4 = Awesome title. While it's not the greatest plot, it doesn't try so hard to be something special. Good art design, good battle system, good pacing, overall one of the best FF. 

Final Fantasy 5 = Fuck this joke of a game. 

Final Fantasy 7 = Amazing game for it's time. I still enjoy playing it today. This is before Namoruma or whatever the fuck is dumbass name is began his shitty clone designs. FF7 is amazing to me still, even with it's silly plot. 

Final Fantasy 8 = Oh where do I begin. Squall is almost the worst main character ever. ALMOST. The battle system is slow and boring. Learning new skills is a joke. The story is a joke. The art design is ok...overall a shit game. 

Final Fantasy 9 = Trying to good old school. Except everyone looks like retarded midgets, shit gameplay, shit story, waste of my time. 

Final Fantasy 10 = TIDUS IS BY FAR THE WORST MAIN CHARACTER IN VIDEO GAME HISTORY. He ruined FF10 for me. 

Final Fantasy 11 = Decent MMO at best. 

Final Fantasy 12 = Awesome battle system, ok story, cool art design. Loved this one tbh for it's battle system. 

Final Fantasy 13 = Cool battle system, pretty graphics, shitty story for the most part, and art design is made for 13 year old anime fans to be get wet over. 

There's my thoughts on final fantasy quickly in 2 minutes.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> well, someone enjoys being a troll


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh hey, some FFXII appreciation. Noise.

Crazy, your opinions on FFT?


----------



## Maycara (Sep 13, 2011)

I remember when I first played FFT..............

I came out of my house one month later a better man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

I played it on my GBA, great times


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont think thats the FFT they are referring to.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Minzara said:


> I remember when I first played FFT..............
> 
> I came out of my house one month later a better man.



I beat it when I was ten...I credit that with my higher sense of self


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I quit FFT after getting my ass whooped by Gafgarrion and I had to fight him behind some gate with Ramza. My breaking point right there.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I played it on my GBA, great times



No you didn't.

Don't you dare compare those two.

Delita will have to backhand you.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I hate Delita. Lame ass. (I youtubed the rest of the game years later).

He was such a douche.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I quit FFT after getting my ass whooped by Gafgarrion and I had to fight him behind some gate with Ramza. My breaking point right there.



Ninja + Martial Art= 1 shotted him


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like FFIV and FFVII. *I despise FFXII with a fiery passion though, a game thats worse than meh shit.* I like FFIX over that meh shit.



There we go, lets get it started!


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There we go, lets get it started!


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmm? I love me some FFXII was trying to see how many haters I can lure out in this thread so the real convo can start.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Take it away, I have Pogonophobia.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Balthier > Basch


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Balthier > Basch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm captian basch from dalmasca  don't believe ondore's lies


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vSyfGm6wXgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

ff12 remains the best thing final fantasy of all time.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 13, 2011)

Larsa.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh hey, some FFXII appreciation. Noise.
> 
> Crazy, your opinions on FFT?



Was good. But like I said before, I hate most SRPG lol


----------



## Fraust (Sep 13, 2011)

Play Tactics Ogre.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

I own it. Good again.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I quit FFT after getting my ass whooped by Gafgarrion and I had to fight him behind some gate with Ramza. My breaking point right there.



My Ramza was a beast. Stabbing people with his spear.



Esura said:


> I hate Delita. Lame ass. (I youtubed the rest of the game years later).
> 
> He was such a douche.







Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmm? I love me some FFXII was trying to see how many haters I can lure out in this thread so the real convo can start.





Indeed


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovin the sound of worldmap :33


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

*Update on Final Fantasy Versus XIII Development*

Nomura says that he recently did a walkthrough of the full world map. He also did a check on the game's dungeons and the side paths in the game's towns. He was impressed with how expansive everything is.

When Square Enix announced the development of its "Luminous" next generation engine, some very cruel people joked that maybe Versus would be updated to use it. Actually, the game does use the lightning technology from Luminous, Nomura reveals. However, the game also uses a game specific engine that's specialized for action.

With Versus, Nomura promises a Final Fantasy you'll never see


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

Goddammit, posted it in the wrong thread first and now i got ninjew'd


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

I would of posted sooner if I didn't have to search for this thread.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 20, 2011)

I need to play FFT again


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

I need this game. In my hands. Next year.

I need. A Final Fantasy. I've never seen. Before.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I need this game. In my hands. Next year.
> 
> I need. A Final Fantasy. I've never seen. Before.



Lol, you're hilarious.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy shiit No way!!!

Spring 2012....


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Holy shiit No way!!!
> 
> Spring 2012....



.... is this true or are you just mocking


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> .... is this true or are you just mocking



Someone just posted the link earlier.


Edit: Nvm My hype got crushed when I saw Dream Drop distance being the one released in 2012>.>


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Noctis trolling himself


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> Noctis trolling himself



  

Eh well its good to know its 70% complete 

But the fact that Versus sounds so vast! God damn


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

This better fucking blow my sox off and make me question life as i know it(ala Nier, an infinitely lower budgeted game with an infinitely smaller development timeframe) or i will consider such a game a failure for having waited more than 7 years for it


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> *With Versus, Nomura promises a Final Fantasy you'll never see*



Nomura is fucking trolling.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

10% every year 

so you should get the game somewhere around autumn 2014


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

We'd have FFXIII-3 by then.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

It hasn't been in full production for long though has it? It was in pre-production and concept development most of the time


----------



## Angelus (Sep 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> 10% every year
> 
> so you should get the game somewhere around autumn 2014



That's probably a pretty good estimate 

For now I'm more interested if/when they'll release Type-0 in Europe. Versus can wait.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 21, 2011)

I swear to God this game better be groundbreaking. It better make me forget about KHIII. Better not make a Gran Turismo 5 turn.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Versus wont live up to the hype it has, its impossible, so I have a feeling it'll be like FFXIII as far as mixed receptions within the fanbase go. That said, I'm quite positive that I would enjoy Versus just as much as I do FFXIII too.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it'll be better than XIII at least just because they're giving us shit that XIII should've done (expansive world, world map, airship, controllable characters (hopefully for most of the game), side missions?, and those graphics ). I mean the hype is pretty insane. If it somehow lived up to it, it'd be 10/10s across the board. I'm hoping it gets 9s like the classic FFs did at least. A 9.5 would make me super proud.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh well its good to know its 70% complete



lol I thought it's currently about 50% complete


----------



## Angelus (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Versus wont live up to the hype it has, its impossible, so I have a feeling it'll be like FFXIII as far as mixed receptions within the fanbase go. That said, I'm quite positive that I would enjoy Versus just as much as I do FFXIII too.



Yeah, it's pretty impossible for this game to live up to the hype that has build up over the years.

In terms of gameplay I still have high hopes though: I expect something like an upgraded "Birth by Sleep"-gameplay engine for HD consoles.

Story wise they should just avoid crappy plot twist and they should NOT make some random old dude the villain. I'll never understand why they thought that Barthendulus (sp?) would make a great antagonist for FF XIII, 'cause he wasn't an interesting character AT ALL.



Daftvirgin said:


> lol I thought it's currently about 50% complete



Noctis just misread the article again. Kingdom Hearts DDD is about 60-70% complete, not Versus.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

Angelus said:


> Noctis just misread the article again. Kingdom Hearts DDD is about 60-70% complete, not Versus.


No, you just misread their posts. Noctis thought Versus was being released next Spring, then corrected himself by saying KHDDD was being released. *Then* he said it's good to know KHDDD is at 70% completion. Daft thought KHDDD was only at 50%.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I think it'll be better than XIII at least just because they're giving us shit that *XIII should've done* (expansive world, world map, airship, controllable characters (hopefully for most of the game), side missions?, and those graphics ). I mean the hype is pretty insane. If it somehow lived up to it, it'd be 10/10s across the board. I'm hoping it gets 9s like the classic FFs did at least. A 9.5 would make me super proud.


Square said from day one that they wasn't going to do that with FFXIII. They said it was going to be linear because of FFXII due to some mixed fan reception they gathered from some people some years back. People seems to forget this, hype makes people forget.


Angelus said:


> Yeah, it's pretty impossible for this game to live up to the hype that has build up over the years.
> 
> In terms of gameplay I still have high hopes though: I expect something like an upgraded "Birth by Sleep"-gameplay engine for HD consoles.
> 
> Story wise they should just avoid crappy plot twist and they should NOT make some random old dude the villain. I'll never understand why they thought that Barthendulus (sp?) would make a great antagonist for FF XIII, 'cause he wasn't an interesting character AT ALL.


A FF game without a plot twist is like a woman who doesn't like sex, its unheard of.

However its not exactly out of nowhere though. Everyone was going after Dysley from pretty much day one. He is the leader of Cocoon, the party are fugitives, its inevitable. However Dysley being a Fal'Cie was a bit of a curve ball.

I find Barthandelus interesting because he is one of the few main FF villains thats has God-like powers from day one. He is essentially a pseudo God (all Fal'Cies are), not a human villain who gains God-like powers, he is a natural born God-like being, and he made his extreme powers very clear. Also, he isn't exactly what I would call a bad villain like Vayne/Cid/Seymour. His motives are clear, it makes sense from the context of an otherworldly being.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2011)

i hope a new FF versus XIII gameplay comes soon....


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't forget something I never knew.

And it doesn't change the fact that they *should've* allowed exploration.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I can't forget something I never knew.
> 
> And it doesn't change the fact that they *should've* allowed exploration.



I followed FFXIII since day one in middle school so I knew already where they were taking it, which is why I wasn't shocked at all that it was linear. I knew what to expect and I tried to enjoy it for what they did instead of what they didn't do.

After FFXII, I can do without exploration (its why I refuse to import Xenoblade now). Its something I never really cared for in RPGs anyways. Its just something I suffer through to get to the meat of the gameplay and story in RPGs. I only really like exploring in open world games like AC or GTA. Its just a waste of time in RPGs for me.

I would prefer more linear-esque RPGs like FFX and FFXIII personally.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

Wtf... the whole point of a true RPG is to have tons of other stuff to do either when you're done with the main story or to change the pace of the main story.

Esura, you never cease to prove that you're the oddest person in the world and are bizarre in every sense, and we love you for it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Wtf... the whole point of a true RPG is to have tons of other stuff to do either when you're done with the main story or to change the pace of the main story.
> 
> Esura, you never cease to prove that you're the oddest person in the world and are bizarre in every sense, and we love you for it.



Do not be mistaken, I would like diversity in the gameplay to mix up the monotony (one thing I can agree that FFXIII failed at), I just think it can be done in a way that doesn't require me to wander aimlessly for bull. Every RPG I played, even those from the early 90s, I can estimate about say....half of my game time consisted of getting lost, looking for dumb insignificant shit in stretches of mazes, spending like a half an hour looking for some dumb ass city with no hint to where the fuck I'm supposed to go (fuck you Phantasy Star 1 and 2).

Shit like that and mandatory grinding is possibly my primary frustrations with the entire genre as a whole. I don't even mind random encounters and shit. When a game RPG teases that it has "LOTS OF EXPLORATION" I vomit inside. Only reason why Versus doesn't repel me is because Nomura said we can ride a bunch of cars and chocobos GTA style and I don't mind that. 

I don't play RPGs to explore. I play RPGs for intriguing battle systems and story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

well they tried to experiment by turning FF into one big cut scene with game-play elements ala FFXIII, and it didn't work out, so i'm glad that they've taken their feedback into account


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

As long as I'm not bogged down by worthless tedium like in FFXII and WKCII (I regret buying this game), FFXIII-2 is guaranteed good already for me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

I played XIII just so I could play XIII-2 but I don't like time travelling cliche .


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I played XIII just so I could play XIII-2 but I don't like *time travelling cliche* .


So you don't like Chono Trigger?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

Actually, & I'll probably be brutalized for this, I didn't enjoy Chrono Trigger to the extent that everyone else seems to have. It was fun & enjoyable & all, yeah, but yup, I didn't like the time travelling cliche . Other aspects of the story were good but that part just made me go, "oh god another one"


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Actually, & I'll probably be brutalized for this, I didn't enjoy Chrono Trigger to the extent that everyone else seems to have. It was fun & enjoyable & all, yeah, but yup, I didn't like the time travelling cliche . Other aspects of the story were good but that part just made me go, "oh god another one"



Actually, you aren't alone. I liked the time traveling plot and some of the characters but...I'm not a big fan of CT like that either.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

what's more is that I like CC more......................





I think it's because as a child, I watched my sister play constantly & so it grew onto me more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> So you don't like Chono Trigger?



WUT ABOUT CHRONO CROSS!?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what's more is that I like CC more......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played it though, although friends of mines said it was ass to them.


Inuhanyou said:


> WUT ABOUT CHRONO CROSS!?


What about it? 

I forgot it existed until BG mentioned it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

-sigh- You've got nu taste  (i meant to say nu)


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

I officially hate everyone who doesn't consider Chrono Trigger one of the greatest concoctions in gaming.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

You must really hate me then cause I really, really don't. It's ok though.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2011)

I got bored of Chrono Trigger quickly.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

I only played CT on DS and I found it underwhelming considering all the hype it has. Granted I know times are different but much of my tastes are relatively the same as it used to be, just broadened now. I don't think I would of cared for CT back then either to be honest.

Phantasy Star IV > Chrono Trigger

I only played the OG PS games recently on the SEGA collection PS3 game thing and I find them absolutely enjoyable, except 1 (just too archaic even for me). Phantasy Star IV and III (not a typo) are the best imo.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 22, 2011)

Chrono Trigger was a great game, so was Chrono Cross.

End of story.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 22, 2011)

The pathetic thing is I never played Chrono Cross or Chrono Trigger


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

how pathetic, notctis


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> how pathetic, notctis



Eh, I played Vagrant Story and Xenogears which is more than enough to know good old classics


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh, I played Vagrant Story and Xenogears which is more than enough to know good old classics



2+2 =/= 8  just cause you've experienced certain games doesn't mean you've experienced them all


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> 2+2 =/= 8  just cause you've experienced certain games doesn't mean you've experienced them all



Do I care? 

I played what time allows me to play


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Do I care?
> 
> I played what time allows me to play



You could have just said that the first time 

 but still, i'd recommend them


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Versus XIII To Use Luminous Engine's Lighting System*



> Final Fantasy Versus XIII may not have made an appearance at Tokyo Game Show 2011 this year, but thankfully that doesn't prevent us from receiving any updates. Famitsu recently conducted an interview with director and designer Tetsuya Noruma, who talked a little bit about the game's engine and new lighting system.
> 
> Nomura stated that he recently did a walkthrough of the full world map, checking up on the game's dungeons and town side paths. He mentions being impressed about the expansiveness of the whole game.
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Are they still using Crystal Tools for FFvs13? Actually were they ever using it? 
I haven't followed much of the tech aspects for vs13


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

i thought we already knew about the luminous engine yesterday


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Shit,did you? I was away from my computer all night last night so I had no idea.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 22, 2011)

Versus is apparently using 3 different Engines: Crystal Tools, Luminous Engine (For the Lighting), and the other unknown engine specialized for Action combat. This is a bad way to develop a game because it means multitasking and communicating constantly with each engine while developing (This may be the reason why Versus is taking a while to be completed). But this also gives the benefits of all three engines. 

As being a Junior Game developer, I would say this is a smart move for creating Versus for art but bad move for making fans wait for a long period of time.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 22, 2011)

Does not matter if fans have to wait long as long as the game itself is quality. That's all that matters. In the end fans would still buy it.


I like how dedicated the guy is with the project.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

I have faith he didn't waste our time. I mean, he's either a genius visionary with this game, or a retarded asshole. Let's hope for the former.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus is apparently using 3 different Engines: Crystal Tools, Luminous Engine (For the Lighting), and the other unknown engine specialized for Action combat. This is a bad way to develop a game because it means multitasking and communicating constantly with each engine while developing (This may be the reason why Versus is taking a while to be completed). But this also gives the benefits of all three engines.
> 
> As being a Junior Game developer, I would say this is a smart move for creating Versus for art but bad move for making fans wait for a long period of time.


That gives me hope. He is taking his time to create a beautiful game, one with the 3 engines and making sure its the best of the best and not fucked up. You know if someone like activision was doing this they would fuck 3 engine up the ass by rushing it out in 2 years


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus is apparently using 3 different Engines: Crystal Tools, Luminous Engine (For the Lighting), and *the other unknown engine specialized for Action combat.* This is a bad way to develop a game because it means multitasking and communicating constantly with each engine while developing (This may be the reason why Versus is taking a while to be completed). But this also gives the benefits of all three engines.
> 
> As being a Junior Game developer, I would say this is a smart move for creating Versus for art but bad move for making fans wait for a long period of time.



Actually it was mentioned that the third engine is VersusXIII's own specialized engine, it's not related to any other game so far (maybe KH3 once Versus is done, but that's me speculating).


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Actually it was mentioned that the third engine is VersusXIII's own specialized engine, it's not related to any other game so far (maybe KH3 once Versus is done, but that's me speculating).



Why are you saying "actually"? Noctis said it was specified for Versus. We don't know the name of it, or if it is solely for Versus, therefore it is unknown.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Does not matter if fans have to wait long as long as the game itself is quality. That's all that matters. In the end fans would still buy it.
> 
> 
> I like how dedicated the guy is with the project.



They'd still buy if it was pure shit since it's SE and they can do no wrong apparently


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

Actually, no. SE doesn't matter as much as FF does.

Infinite Undiscovery and Last Remnant had their name on it, but they don't get as big as an FF does, obviously.

However, I hope SE's name becomes even bigger to other gamers with Tomb Raider and Hitman.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Actually, no. SE doesn't matter as much as FF does.*
> 
> Infinite Undiscovery and Last Remnant had their name on it, but they don't get as big as an FF does, obviously.
> 
> However, I hope SE's name becomes even bigger to other gamers with Tomb Raider and Hitman.



This. Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest (in Japan) are entrenched in the average gamers mindset. In the US, when one thinks RPGs they think Final Fantasy, and there are quite a few people that doesn't actually pay attention to developers.

And honestly, I didn't give a shit about Edios prior to SE acquisition and before I played Deus Ex, I still didn't after they bought them. I'm not interested in new Tomb Raider (I was never interested in the series to begin with though), I dislike Hitman, and Thief...eh. Just Cause, eh. But that Deus Ex Human Revolution made me appreciate Edios a bit more though. Such a great game. 

So as long as Edios Montreal focus on more Deus Ex, they are cool in my book.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump

Any news at all?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Bump
> 
> Any news at all?



Nah, just descriptions of Luminous Engine and a few other images of that engine. Not that it has anything to do with Versus at all


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

So basically, no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus is apparently using 3 different Engines: Crystal Tools, Luminous Engine (For the Lighting), and the other unknown engine specialized for Action combat. This is a bad way to develop a game because it means multitasking and communicating constantly with each engine while developing (This may be the reason why Versus is taking a while to be completed). But this also gives the benefits of all three engines.
> 
> As being a Junior Game developer, I would say this is a smart move for creating Versus for art but bad move for making fans wait for a long period of time.



This game won't ever come out, will it?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

I doubt it's even being made now, stupid square, suck a dick.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

I came from the future and I'm still waiting.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 25, 2011)

This is game is like a naughty girl that loves the teasing and foreplay but doesn't let you in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

It's not as tempting as Type-0.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy shiit Nomura just updated On Versus!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

It's finally Versus's turn--unless they decide to make another game.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's finally Versus's turn--unless they decide to make another game.



The sad thing is... this is still a possibility.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

Expect to see Nomura releasing Key info (Not Graphics bullshiit, Actual Story/ Gameplay System/etc) for Versus in the next 2-3 weeks. 

XIII-3 can go shiit on itself


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

They have to make a 3DS FFXIII first.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They have to make a 3DS FFXIII first.



Bitch              .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

FFX3Ds. 

Now with 400% more 3D!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

They have to make the XIII MMO after that too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes.

And a few expansions to the FFXIII MMO. And then FFXIII-2 MMO.


Then it's finally Versus's turn.


Unless they make a PSVita one.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2011)

When's the release date for this? 2019?


----------



## Fraust (Oct 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> When's the release date for this? 2019?



Only if you're being optimistic and hopeful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

I heard this game was being released at standard definition. I can't wait.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 25, 2011)

They really need to rename this Final Fantasy XV, especially because this game seems to be a lot more worth of it than the real XV probably will be.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder how much will Versus overkill both XIII & XIII-2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully a lot. I want a good Final Fantasy console game already, for fuck's sake!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

Ill be surprised if Versus has more game elements than Type 0.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

It only needs one element: action.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It only needs one element: action.



What if Ultros made a comeback in Versus as a optional boss? 


Also I wonder if suicide will add Drama to the story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

If Ultros comes back in Versus, and he's not some fucking shitty slime ( FFXII) then I would buy 3 copies of this game:

one to play, one to cum on, and one to cover my cumbox, making a Versus sammich.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

They should make it so every time you beat a boss, you get a boss weapon, that shares the name of the boss and is super frickin strong. Then, once you collect them all, you combine them, to create Captain Planet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

You mean Ultros.

They combine to make an eight-pronged Tentacle Sword.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure you do get weapons from killing the mafia dudes since we saw at least two of them holding weapons that, supposedly, Noctis also wields.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to have kids by the time this game comes out, when it was announced when I was a kid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2011)

Do we have a release date yet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Nope, not even. How many times have I heard that question in this thread?


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

They should might as well call this FFXV. No reason not too at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Release date: some day, maybe.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

I think we have another Duke Nukem Forever on our hands.

Wasn't this supposed to come out this year?


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Dem legs...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

Im aiming for Late 2012. Count on it. Nomura already confirmed that this game is coming after Type 0 and XIII-2 and before XIII-3


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im aiming for Late 2012. Count on it. Nomura already confirmed that this game is coming after Type 0 and XIII-2 and before XIII-3



What the fuck is Type 0?!? ANOTHER game is coming out before Versus?!?!? WHAT? First it was 13-2 now THIS?

I'm starting to think the game is going to end up being cancelled.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What the fuck is Type 0?!? ANOTHER game is coming out before Versus?!?!? WHAT? First it was 13-2 now THIS?
> 
> I'm starting to think the game is going to end up being cancelled.



Final Fantasy Type 0 is the PSP game thats part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis which was released today in Japan. It kicks FFXIII and XIII-2's ass. 

XIII-2 is coming out in January 2012, so im expecting legit Versus info in the next month.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

I see this getting canned as well, kinda like MGS rising. 

Releasing two big games in the same year? Lol 2013 it is 

Hahaha


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> I see this getting canned as well, kinda like MGS rising.
> 
> Releasing two big games in the same year? Lol 2013 it is
> 
> Hahaha



Count on it 

Idk if you read what Nomura recently said about Versus but he confirmed that hes gonna start to bring out legit info this year.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2011)

wai wha?! xiii-3?

what's the theme about that? Noctis cross over's into ffxiii where he has the obtion to bang Lighting and fang in a threesome in order to please the horny fainboys in a GOW mini game esque?
I mean not for nothing did the FF13 game had some heart icons and the female and male icon on the Ersb or wathever rating.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Nomura and Tabata are also planning for the Type-0 sequel


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait they cancelled Rising? FUUUUUUUUUUUU

WTF KOJIMA?!?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait when did Rising get cancelled 

Kojima still talks about the game, its just development hell has probably struck him as well


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Wait they cancelled Rising? FUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> WTF KOJIMA?!?



No  I mean its a game in a similar boat to versus 13. Little to no information in regards to it etc etc


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2011)

Type-0 sequel? but the game just barely came out? 0_O
You know a Dissidia for ps3 in high definition would be amaizing, just throw lighting and Khaine in there as bonus chars and go gold.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> No  I mean its a game in a similar boat to versus 13. Little to no information in regards to it etc etc



Dont forget about Last Guardian


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> No  I mean its a game in a similar boat to versus 13. Little to no information in regards to it etc etc



Oooooh. I was about to say. Seems like a lot of games are getting cancelled nowadays. Shiiit they need to hurry up with that game. I remember seeing footage for it in like late 2008 i think.

Another game i was looking forward to since last year is getting pushed all the way back until 2013, what the fuck. 

Itagaki better make a hit.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, except it wasn't announced half a decade ago. Big difference there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

It will be released in 2024.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys do know that FFXIII-3 was never announced right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Insider sources confirmed FFXIII-3.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

All there have been so far is a registered domain name, which companies do often. Everything else is pure speculation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

FFXIII-5, the sequel's sequel.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> Insider sources confirmed FFXIII-3.



Excuse me for a moment, I need to go blow my fucking brains out


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Nothing is confirmed yet. Did you not read esura's post?


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Nothing is confirmed yet. Did you not read esura's post?



Oh I know nothing is confirmed but why pass up the perfectly good opportunity to bitch?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Oh I know nothing is confirmed but why pass up the perfectly good opportunity to bitch?



I should've known....


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> I should've known....



I've had nothing better to do during the 5 year wait for this game, frankly the bitching is what keeps me going


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

Im still betting on a 2012 release. May Nomura adwhore Versus as much as possible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm betting on a realistic 2012 release, some time in Q4.


That's assuming this isn't all smoke and mirrors and the actually does exist.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 26, 2011)

the world will end before we get Versus XIII. my poor prompto bby .


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

When this game comes out lol, I won't care anymore because I'll probably be playing much better games. Like D3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Diablo III is going to eclipse so many games next year it's kind of tragic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 26, 2011)

Screw Xiii-2. bring in the real final fantasy quality game


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo III is going to eclipse so many games next year it's kind of tragic.



Tragic? I think you mean Epic. Easy mistake.


----------



## Sera (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm betting on a realistic 2012 release, some time in Q4.
> 
> 
> That's assuming this isn't all smoke and mirrors and the actually does exist.



Hopefully! I believe Versus XIII is real.  Nomura will leak more information now, anyway!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Tragic? I think you mean Epic. Easy mistake.


It's tragic for Torchlight II and anyone trying to compete, I mean. 



Kushinα said:


> Hopefully! I believe Versus XIII is real.  Nomura will leak more information now, anyway!


I'm 50/50 on whether or not Versus is real.


----------



## Sera (Oct 26, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2011)

sex mini games have been confirmed for FFXIII-3. Esura will probably be very happy about using snow as his avatar to destroy serah by her booty. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Satou (Oct 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII: Xtreme Beach Volleyball?


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> sex mini games have been confirmed for FFXIII-3. Esura will probably be very happy about using snow as his avatar to destroy serah by her booty. Enjoy yourself.



Serah is cute, I would tap that.

You know, when I think about it, Square has a knack of making pretty hot women in their games. Hell, even FFXII of all games has some decent females and that blonde haired Stephanie chick in Versus XIII is hot too.

EDIT: Serah's FFXIII-2 outfit is supposed to be based off Evangelion's plugsuits by Yusuke Naora, as requested by Toriyama. Can't blame him. Anyone who watched Evangelion knows how hot those plugsuits are.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Serah is cute, I would tap that.
> 
> You know, when I think about it, Square has a knack of making pretty hot women in their games. Hell, even FFXII of all games has some decent females and that blonde haired *Stella* chick in Versus XIII is hot too.




Fixed                  .


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Eh, she is irrelevant until this game comes out or hentai comes out for her.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

You know noctis can can picky about those things.

Nice my 3,000 post. A pretty good accomplishment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol, 3,000 posts. 


I'd like a sex mini-game myself. Day one purchase.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Serah's FFXIII-2 outfit is supposed to be based off Evangelion's plugsuits by Yusuke Naora, as requested by Toriyama. Can't blame him. Anyone who watched Evangelion knows how hot those plugsuits are.



The that explains his sense of story and character behavior, he is too Otaku to know how real people should behave. Cartoons are cartoons.

I dont like Serah, nor I think she is hot... but I Esura loves her. Also why is Toriyama so obsessed with her anyways?

Oh and Stella is waaaaaay cuter and more elegant than Serah. She is a well made character unlike otaku anime like Serah. Annoying serah...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Lol, 3,000 posts.*
> 
> 
> I'd like a sex mini-game myself. Day one purchase.



....Go to hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Just think, in 10 years you'll have as many posts as I do.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 27, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The that explains his sense of story and character behavior, he is too Otaku to know how real people should behave. Cartoons are cartoons.
> 
> I dont like Serah, nor I think she is hot... but I Esura loves her. Also why is Toriyama so obsessed with her anyways?
> 
> Oh and Stella is waaaaaay cuter and more elegant than Serah. She is a well made character unlike otaku anime like Serah. Annoying serah...



I agree. Serah isn't the type of girl you expect to be the main character in a FF game.

Stella reminds me of Stella from Wings Club 

*Spoiler*: __ 





They're both blondes!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2011)

omg this thread is dying...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> omg this thread is dying...



This thread has random activity, One day someone posts about something then somehow we get into a FFXIII vs. Versus argument. Esura comes in and kills the argument. And then dead thread is dead


----------



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2011)

There isn't even a valid reason to rage about the game's delay anymore *sigh*. Why are the japanese trolling us so much? first Kishi and Kubo and now Nomura...


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> You know noctis can can picky about those things.
> 
> Nice my 3,000 post. A pretty good accomplishment.



Lol 3k posts  

When is this scheduled release Noctis? I grown tired of waiting


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Lol 3k posts
> 
> When is this scheduled release Noctis? I grown tired of waiting



Well this is my ideal schedule how Versus will go:

Jump Festa is going to premiere Versus's legit info
During/After XIII-2's release, There will be trailers for Versus

E3 2012: Versus will have an english version premiered

Decemer 2012: Release of Versus Worldwide (Yes Worldwide )

And this is Nomura's ideal schedule for Versus:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 28, 2011)

I see, very professional schedule.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

Tbh mate i see a 2013 release  No way will they release 2 FFs in one year, i just dont see it happening.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Tbh mate i see a 2013 release  No way will they release 2 FFs in one year, i just dont see it happening.



I bet my collection of fanmade Versus posters on it happening


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Lol 3k posts
> 
> When is this scheduled release Noctis? I grown tired of waiting


Lol 22k posts. 


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well this is my ideal schedule how Versus will go:
> 
> Jump Festa is going to premiere Versus's legit info
> During/After XIII-2's release, There will be trailers for Versus
> ...



I don't know... I'm thinking 2025 still. Maybe 2030 if we're lucky.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I bet my collection of fanmade Versus posters on it happening



Get ready to lose, i will PM you the address to send those posters when the time arrives


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol 22k posts.
> 
> 
> I don't know... I'm thinking 2025 still. Maybe 2030 if we're lucky.



I actually remember when you had only 40k and thought i could catch up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

That's like me thinking I can catch up to Kira. 86,000 posts.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

You can  And i can catch you  As soon as i win the lottery thus know my future is sorted i can focus on the more important things in life i.e beating your post count :ho


----------



## Corruption (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll catch up to all of you, I'm not that far away!

I want more news for this game. Not interested in XIII-2 since I quit like halfway through XIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> You can  And i can catch you  As soon as i win the lottery thus know my future is sorted i can focus on the more important things in life i.e beating your post count :ho


If you win you should split the money with me.

Otherwise it's not fair.


Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I'll catch up to all of you, I'm not that far away!
> 
> I want more news for this game. Not interested in XIII-2 since I quit like halfway through XIII.




FFXIII Versus should be the superior FFXIII title outside of Type-0, but it could be even better than that if it plays its cards right.


----------



## Blade (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey, it's that FFXIII Versus game thread. And it is active.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Blade said:


> Hey, it's that FFXIII Versus game thread. And it is active.


I  have 53,832 more posts than. you. 


This thread is active, but game development is not.


----------



## Blade (Oct 28, 2011)

You used cheats with your post number level? 

About the game development, last thing i remember was a potential good trailer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Anything new with Versus or they're still keeping a tight lid on it?


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

I wont get to enjoy this game anyways so


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Versus looks like to be a god tier Action RPG. If it becomes one of the highest praised RPGs, I want to know if Versus can compete with Skyrim


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

^ No            .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> ^ No            .



You doubting it will happen?


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You doubting it will happen?



Nothing to doubt, the answer is no.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Nothing to doubt, the answer is no.



Cool Story 
.
.
.
.
Bro


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cool Story
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Because square is totally known for making ES quality games...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Personally I'm not into games like the ES. I tried Oblivion for like a few hours and I got terribly bored after it. I like story driven games, plus if I'm gonna have a sense of freedom, I don't wanna spend like 30-60 minutes walking to my next objective with barely anything in between. Same thing with Fallout 3 & New Vegas. My cousin is currently having fun with NV but I was bored with the in-between parts when watching and even on the objectives themselves.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Because square is totally known for making ES quality games...



Lol what you think of Quality for ES  is totally different from what I think of it as well


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Personally I'm not into games like the ES. I tried Oblivion for like a few hours and I got terribly bored after it. I like story driven games, plus if I'm gonna have a sense of freedom, I don't wanna spend like 30-60 minutes walking to my next objective with barely anything in between. Same thing with Fallout 3 & New Vegas. My cousin is currently having fun with NV but I was bored with the in-between parts when watching and even on the objectives themselves.



Nah it's just Oblivion. Oblivion is boring. Unless you're playing on PC, I heard there was some update or mod that makes it better.

Fallout 3 and NV are pretty great, with all the DLC expansions of course.

You should also try Morrowind the third ES game. There's alot to do in that game. The graphics are very dated though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

I was playing PC. But I'm not a mod head and the game in general bored me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2011)

FF Versus was made for Gamers, gamers that Like RPG's and good games.
FFXIII and it's bretheren where made for Otakus, people that like Anime too much. JRPG's pretending to be RPG.
That's the difference for the target audience.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The that explains his sense of story and character behavior, he is too Otaku to know how real people should behave. Cartoons are cartoons.
> 
> I dont like Serah, nor I think she is hot... but I Esura loves her. Also why is Toriyama so obsessed with her anyways?
> 
> *Oh and Stella is waaaaaay cuter and more elegant than Serah.* *She is a well made character unlike otaku anime like Serah.* Annoying serah...






Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol what you think of Quality for ES  is totally different from what I think of it as well


This is one time I have to agree with you.

I like Bethesda games, they are fun, but quality isn't one of them imo. Kind of fucked up when you have to save every 10 or so minutes just so you can avoid the fuckshit game crashing glitches and bugs. Or after 100 or so hours your saves get erased. Or getting stuck as a vampire with no cure due to a glitch in the cure quest. Or after 200 or so hours of playtime the entire game slows down and shit...yeah. And lets not get into Fallout 3...oh god...

This is why my Skyrim hype is slowly fading away the more I think about it. 



Suigetsu said:


> FF Versus was made for Gamers, gamers that Like RPG's and good games.
> FFXIII and it's bretheren where made for Otakus, people that like Anime too much. JRPG's pretending to be RPG.
> That's the difference for the target audience.


Wow.

You do realize you praised and insulted Versus XIII at the same time right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2011)

Versus wank, annoying 

I'm only going to hope its a good game, not expect so i don't get disappointing  waiting for years rarely pays off in this industry


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 29, 2011)

But seriously from what I can see, Versus will have a Besthesda-like HD World Map with Airships, Vehicles and fucking Chocobos. I wonder if Versus will have glitches/crashing like Bethesda and their games


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But seriously from what I can see, Versus will have a Besthesda-like HD World Map with Airships, Vehicles and fucking Chocobos. I wonder if Versus will have glitches/crashing like Bethesda and their games



Like this part in NV when my cousin got up to this Casino and this NPC was stuck through the floor. Me, my cousin, and his people were witnesses.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe you.

Obsidian is even worse than Bethesda in regards to glitches and bugs. I couldn't play NV... literally. Game doesn't want me to play it I guess since it crashes more than Fallout 3 and Oblivion combined. Its almost as bad as Two Worlds 1. Took that shit back for a Musou game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But seriously from what I can see, Versus will have a Besthesda-like HD World Map with Airships, Vehicles and fucking Chocobos. I wonder if Versus will have glitches/crashing like Bethesda and their games



Gas stations, Nuka Colas and a bunch of other contemporary stuff. Also Noctis has a fcking Jaguar!!! How's that muthafkaaaas?!


Esura: whEN I mean it's bretheren I meant xiii-2 :los

I wonder if the chocobos of versus will be like feathered velociraptors. The chocobos of Serah are pretty stupid looking with long ears wtf...


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2011)

I actually want a FF game with Lightning and Noctis  Lightning looks way hotter than Stella 


pek pek pek


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2011)

Any chance FFXiii2 Have some Versus suprises at the end :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 30, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Any chance FFXiii2 Have some Versus suprises at the end :33



I doubt that very much


@DaftVirgin: I dont know you anymore


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I doubt that very much
> 
> 
> @DaftVirgin: I dont know you anymore



What?! Why is NoctisxLightning pairing wrong?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 30, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What?! Why is NoctisxLightning pairing wrong?



Noctis is around his teen years, Lightning is an adult. I see age differences


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis is around his teen years, Lightning is an adult. I see age differences



True love defies age difference!


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2011)

Why does matter


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Why does matter



yea. This game isn't coming out before I get married


----------



## Sera (Oct 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis is around his teen years, Lightning is an adult. I see age differences



Is Noctis really in his teens?  
[SP] :ho[/SP]

Lightning x Hope.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if this game, is gonna have a sequel. 


Someday.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 30, 2011)

^This game looks too pure to be milked


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

I could honestly care less if it was milked as long as the first game is amazing. You can always forget about the sequels.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 30, 2011)

Sequel? FF games rarely get sequels, especially sequels. Plus it would take 10 years.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I actually want a FF game with Lightning and Noctis  Lightning looks way hotter than Stella
> 
> 
> pek pek pek



I remember the fandom beingvery wishful about a crossover just so Noctis and Lighting could hook up.
I liked that idea back in late 09, before xiii came out and revealed the deception that it was.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2011)

I should hope no one here thinks be a versus 13 basher, I'm just as fucking stoked for this game as anyone, my hype for skyrim is too potent right now to care though


----------



## Esura (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I could honestly care less if it was milked as long as the first game is amazing. *You can always forget about the sequels.*



If it was only that simple.

Generally, sequels tend to be better than the original although there are always exceptions, like Parasite Eve 2 being inferior to PE1. For example, I felt that gameplay-wise, FFX-2 was a great improvement over FFX.

If and/or when Versus XIII finally releases and ends up good, I would not mind a sequel at all.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 31, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Is Noctis really in his teens?
> [SP] :ho[/SP]
> Lightning x Hope.



No way man! 
it should be LightningxMe


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

Lightning always gave off a lesbian vibe to me.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

I think you are mistaking Lightning for Vanille, or Fang.

Well...Vanille is bi. She likes the black meat.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

Why can't all three be les? Threesome ahoy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Type-0 looks like the successor to Crisis Core.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Why can't all three be les? Threesome ahoy.



Its boring unless I'm involved.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its boring unless I'm involved.



But then it ruins it for everyone else, don't be selfish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Blade said:


> I wonder if this game, is gonna have a sequel.
> 
> 
> Someday.


Sure.


In the year 3000.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting release date there. Sounds plausible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

That's if it isn't delayed by the release of FFXIII-12,000 Type-ZX12.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2011)

What the fuck pal? We count these games too?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

A game can't have a sequel if the original is never coming out.



WELL. Maybe. This _*is*_ Sqeenix.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

In before kh 3 comes out before versus 13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Versus XIII-2 is going to get into development and take precedence over Versus XIII.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

FFXXI will be announced before versus gets a release date


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think you are mistaking Lightning for Vanille, or Fang.
> 
> Well...Vanille is bi. She likes the black meat.



vanille is definatly a les.  but why fang??? 

lightning stays with me bitchez.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lightning stays with me bitchez.



Face facts guys, lightning wouldn't choose any of us over Hope


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 2, 2011)

For the purpose of rehyping /trollface

*Spoiler*: __ 





The actual battle screen in the final game will show character names.
Some areas regarding how the battle screen shows commands will probably change for the final.
Magic has different effects depending on the character who uses it.
A young blonde male character shown in the magazine?s screenshots is good with guns. He alone has aiming controls and can aim for enemy weak spots.
When other characters use guns, they have just a normal lock-on.
The game has a large number of weapons. Main character Noctis can use them all.
Your battle party can have up to three members. However, the members who aren?t taking part in the battle will join in on conversations.
There are more party members than the four shown in the magazine. However, the game doesn?t have a massive number of party members.
Main character Noctis is not ?cool.? He?s just a normal youth. He feels ?I am strong,? but he?s not as strong as he thinks.
Some segments of the trailer show natural landscapes. These are like the fields you encounter in other games. The game will have time progression: morning, afternoon, evening and night.
Contrary to some theories, the dragon rider character who appears in the trailer is not heroine Stella. Nomura says he wouldn?t show Stella in such a state. The character you see in that sequence is an enemy.
You can steal army vehicles for your use. You can ride air ships, cars and Chocobos.
The blonde character shown in the trailer is Noctis?s friend. The other two characters are friends from Noctis?s childhood. The person with glasses is like Noctis?s tactician.
You?ll recall that someone in the trailer says ?You?re not fit to be king,? or something to that effect. This statement is not directed at Noctis. (I think everyone assumed it was!)


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> vanille is definatly a les.  but why fang???
> 
> lightning stays with me bitchez.



Because Fang is gay for Vanille and vice versa.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because Fang is gay for Vanille and vice versa.



The way is should be 

Even if I want vanille for myself


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> For the purpose of rehyping /trollface
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Fake informations.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 2, 2011)

Blade said:


> Fake informations.



Nah, they be true


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Grand Theft Chocobo.


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nah, they be true




Don't troll pal.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 2, 2011)

Blade said:


> Don't troll pal.



Im not trolling though 

This is my source:


----------



## Sera (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

Will they let us choose who we are going to smex with? that valkyrie chick that Noctis is going to fight seems like a real babe.

And the blonde white robbed sephiroth has become... old :/

Also why the fck are people talking about their FFXIII waifu's here? You see? that's all about what XIII is, the desire for characters with awesome aesthetic design but with a terrible character design.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 2, 2011)

fuck, noctis really seems like an intresting character compared to all the other FF failures *looks at snow*. 



Esura said:


> Because Fang is gay for Vanille and vice versa.



whatever floats your boner.  lightning's her own bitch which i like, though noctis already takes 9000 points away from her in sheer badassery.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> fuck, noctis really seems like an intresting character compared to all the other FF failures *looks at snow*. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yuuup, New fan favorite he shall be.
> All the beyatches like dear Fang and dear lighting should shag him in uncoming dissidia games.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> fuck, noctis really seems like an intresting character compared to all the other FF failures *looks at snow*.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever floats your boner.  lightning's her own bitch which i like, though noctis already takes 9000 points away from her in sheer badassery.



I'm so bookmarking all these fucking posts about Noctis being a badass for when this game actually releases. 

Before release = HE SO BADASS!!!

After release = Eww EMO!!!

I bet money on this. 



Oh, and there is a reason why Vanille x Fang exist. Play the game to find out.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Grand Theft Chocobo.



It'l be more of a GTA - Yakuza crossover with a FF battle system when in town


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

This game, im gonna give up on it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> It'l be more of a GTA - Yakuza crossover with a FF battle system when in town



Hope it has a lot of QTEs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so bookmarking all these fucking posts about Noctis being a badass for when this game actually releases.
> 
> Before release = HE SO BADASS!!!
> 
> ...



what is there to find out? Fang was designed as a male by an otaku that is into young teenage girls.
Noctis is so manly that all the chicks in FFXIII Have become lesbian for him, if there is no guy like him in their game then they will jump to another game to smex him all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so bookmarking all these fucking posts about Noctis being a badass for when this game actually releases.
> 
> Before release = HE SO BADASS!!!
> 
> ...



Mark my words, noctis will and SHALL be a big badass. the way i read about what nomura said about nocti's character seems to degrade the "emo" speculation placed on him. 

I....don't understand how that pairings really popular....is it because of their first interactions?


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

*Magitek Armor Mounts… For Final Fantasy XIV*


----------



## Corran (Nov 3, 2011)

The World said:


> *Magitek Armor Mounts? For Final Fantasy XIV*



Wrong thread?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

wasn't XIV terrible?


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> Wrong thread?



Like people only talk about Versus in here. 




Asakuna no Senju said:


> wasn't XIV terrible?



lol I thought it said XV. 

Fail for me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 3, 2011)

Apparently Square Enix is remaking XIV calling it "Final Fantasy XIV 2.0" Supposedly its better


----------



## Fraust (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol at 2.0.

How about focus all your efforts on the game we really want?

Versus, then KHIII, then FFXV... or HD VII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

It will have content this time around.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2011)

God I love reading these developer comments again. Damit Nomura Type-0 is out! Show moar VERSUS NAO!



*Spoiler*: _Developer Comments_ 




Developer Comments


_?Don?t be fooled by the dark mood the trailer leads you to, what you?ve seen is merely a representation of what?s to come but I can disclose that the character (Noctis) is not solitary or dark even though the burden he carries is very heavy?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on Versus XIII main character, Noctis Lucis Caelum.

_?I would say misery and worry play a huge part in the story and when the plot was being first considered I spoke with Mr. Kitase and we decided to take an even more ?sad? direction for the story?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on Versus XIII Story

_?People will cry because of the story, they will get involved into it and will be crying for a whole week and on!?_- Yoshinori Kitase giving his view on Versus XIII story

_?It?ll be that awful?? We?ll balance it very well because playing and seeing those unpleasant sad scenes for hours could become a problem for avid players so we?ll work on that?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura responding to Kitase?s comments.

_?KH team is involved with the gameplay system and they already have the knowhow from other titles. Of course it?s not a Kingdom Hearts-like system because it?s a ?FF? title and we have previous ?FF? staff with us, so it?ll be a balanced mix of those two with lots of action. Imagine it for yourselves because I can?t say anything!?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on Versus XIII gameplay and battle system.

_?Latin is a very mysterious language that no one uses on a daily basis anymore. Doesn?t matter what kind of word we use in Latin, people all around the world won?t be able to understand and yet appreciate it. That?s what we wanted, a sense of equality between the everybody?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura explaining why they?re using Latin in the game.

_?It?s title means ?Sleep? and the tune is about it and alot of real situations we see everyday."_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on Somnus

_?Somnus, the song is represented by the ?shut-eye? in the game?s logo, as for more details you?ll have to wait because Producer Hashimoto does not allow me to talk further?_ ? Tesuya Nomura hinting at the game?s plot.

_?Artwork and pre-production are all done by now. And I want to make a ?FF? title that has not been seen before, so we?ll experiment a bit before we show some more things?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on the game?s development (2006)

_?We?ll have a level and upgrade system to be operated, it doesn?t mean that because in the trailers he has all those weapons the player will too when they actually start the game._ ? Tetsuya Nomura on the gameplay system.

_?Well, if the player isn?t able to level up by his own work and fighting it?s not an RPG, right??_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on gameplay features.

_?Swords will gather and appear depending on the player?s will to go after them. That trailer image is nothing but a representation. And we decided as a development option to make him that strong for the trailer. But don?t worry, Noctis can be as strong as you seen in the trailers if you have the will to do it? _? Tetsuya Nomura on the character development

_?The Crystal is enshrined inside the pillar behind Noctis throne we?ve showed a little in previous trailers. But, no one knows the content inside this pillar because they don?t see it?_ ? Tetsuya Nomura on the so talked Crystal

_?Yes, it?s one of the most central points in the game? _? Tetsuya Nomura on the Crystals role for the story.

_?Myth VERSUS Real?_ ? Kazushige Nojima explaining Versus XIII in one phrase.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, even just reading that I'm even more excited than my already unbelievable excitement. I wish this game would come out before I start a family.


----------



## Esura (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll be excited when they announce a release date.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 4, 2011)

Some FFXIV rambling if anyone cares:


*Spoiler*: __ 



As far as FFXIV is concerned, they changed around the developer crew behind it and are in the process of completely revamping the game. It's actually gotten a lot better from the last few updates, and so far Yoshi-P (The new guy in charge) is doing stellar. He actually answers questions honestly and isn't nearly as vague as SE usually is. And openly admits to how much of a failure FFXIV was when it launched. As a fan of FFXI, I'm cautiously optimistic with FFXIV, and the complete revamp that'll be happening in the next year should really determine the direction of the company in the future.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

I want another trailer. Or something at least .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Vasp said:


> Some FFXIV rambling if anyone cares:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I think this is news best suited for the general Final Fantasy thread.


Or a FFXIV thread.


----------



## Sima (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone else hear about the HD version of Final Fantasy X that is in the works?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think this is news best suited for the general Final Fantasy thread.
> 
> 
> Or a FFXIV thread.



Wait a sec.....theres a XIV thread?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Wait a sec.....theres a XIV thread?



Not that I know of. But there's this thing called the "New Thread" button.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not that I know of. But there's this thing called the "New Thread" button.



............I don't have the guts to make one.

You do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't like FFXIV. No thread.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

Whats FFXIV, sounds like some new strain of bird flu


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

FFXIV is what you get when Gilgamesh enters World of Warcraft.



Failure.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there might be a XIV thread in the online gaming sub-section. But I'm sure no one had posted in it for months and months, lol. VersusXIII looks a ton better anyway =X

Edit: Found it at the bottom of page 3, last posted in in March. Yeah... doesn't need to be bumped I figure.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIV is what you get when Gilgamesh enters World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Failure.



Which Gilgamesh?


----------



## Fraust (Nov 4, 2011)

Sima said:


> Anyone else hear about the HD version of Final Fantasy X that is in the works?



Yeah. Sure it'll be sweet, but I wish it could come to the 360. I don't really need to play it a third time if I'm not gonna at least get achievements or have people know I got it. Don't think it can go multi-plat, though.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Which Gilgamesh?



Lets say the first one just to keep all the shit in one bowl


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Which Gilgamesh?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

oh look, I see a Prompto & Nine roleplaying together on tumblr.













hooooot.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh look, I see a Prompto & Nine roleplaying together on tumblr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Prompto eh?

                                       .


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Prompto eh?
> 
> .



Brightly just came


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 6, 2011)

*"Kitase also had to briefly assume PR mode for Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Famitsu.com asked Kitase if a fan had said anything to him that left an impression. He recalled that as the event closed, a girl who speaks Japanese had asked him when Versus XIII would be released. He says that he was unable to give an answer."

Source: *


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh wow...vaporware.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

No way he could tell a fan about when it would be released. Then that fan would've told someone and it would've been leaked.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

I would of told if I was her, so yeah, I can't blame him for that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Brightly just came



. 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *"Kitase also had to briefly assume PR mode for Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Famitsu.com asked Kitase if a fan had said anything to him that left an impression. He recalled that as the event closed, a girl who speaks Japanese had asked him when Versus XIII would be released. He says that he was unable to give an answer."
> 
> Source: *



she shoulda held a gun to his head.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 16, 2011)

Lets update this shit!

Apparently, There might be a Versus update along with the KH3D Update on Famitsu next week



> "Famitsu is promising a feature on Kingdom Hearts 3D for next week's issue. A blurb in the back of the magazine this week says to expect details on the game's new worlds.
> 
> The next issue of Famitsu officially hits on the 24th. Famitsu info usually leaks out one day in advance of street date, although because Wednesday is a holiday, we may get the details as early as Tuesday.
> 
> *Kingdom Hearts updates often include interviews with Tetsuya Nomura, and Tetsuya Nomura interviews often include little bits about Final Fantasy Versus XIII. It's fast approaching the time when Nomura should tell us that Versus XIII won't be at this year's Jump Festa, so even if you're not into Kingdom Hearts, be sure and check back next week!*"



Source: 

Lets guess what useless information he gives us next week will be?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Game will be delayed again. That's probably the best we can hope for if we get any news at all.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 16, 2011)

or maybe he'll pull a, "kukuku, sorry, I can't say anything."


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm glad they really are taking the time to polish the hell out of this game, I wish more Western devs would follow suit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

heck every time I see a post here, I think it is from actual news... not news about future news.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm glad they really are taking the time to polish the hell out of this game, I wish more Western devs would follow suit.



From my understanding they aren't polishing this game.

It's just being put on hold indefinitely in lieu of inferior products.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> From my understanding they aren't polishing this game.
> 
> It's just being put on hold indefinitely in lieu of inferior products.



I'm pretty sure Nomura has been putting in all efforts into this after BBS was released.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

SquareEnix is busy making Bulletin Board Systems now?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SquareEnix is busy making Bulletin Board Systems now?





With all the Final Fantasy games being made at the same time, they needed it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm pretty sure Nomura has been putting in all efforts into this after BBS was released.



yeah, otherwise otherwise they would be shooting themselves on the foot.
Guys let's pretend that nomura leaves squeenix and then squeenix is left to bankrupcy thanks to Toriyama and his producer.

What do you think will happen? A big company will come and try to devour the franchises? or xbox //sony will tear at each other in order to get it?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe if they get rid of Noruma we'll have some decent fucking character designs again, not a 100 fucking spin-offs, and goddamn long as fuck game development time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe if they get rid of Noruma we'll have some decent fucking character designs again, not a 100 fucking spin-offs, and goddamn long as fuck game development time.



I liked Amano's art back in the day, but it really doesn't have a place in games now.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe if they get rid of Noruma we'll have some decent fucking character designs again, not a 100 fucking spin-offs, and goddamn long as fuck game development time.



Dude...dude....duuuude....

What in the fuck does firing Nomura has to do with Square making spin offs and long development time? You would want to fire the higher ups, like Wada or Kitase in that case. Even though Nomura directs the KH games, Versus and a few other games, he is primarily a character designer for Square Enix, an extremely popular character designer at that. No way in hell is Square firing Nomura. No offense...but do you think before you post sometimes? Or maybe you are just trolling, I hope its the latter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2011)

I do know that Nomura ruined KH   and his belt buckle/zipper costume designs are awe-full


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe if they get rid of Noruma we'll have some decent fucking character designs again, not a 100 fucking spin-offs, and goddamn long as fuck game development time.




You see, that's why you are in almost everyones ignore list. They view your posts here and there when the desire for amusement arises in their hearts.

Rather be the master of silence than a fool in everyone's eyes.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Nomura's designs can suck a dick, terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Nomura can suck a dick.


Amano is better.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude...dude....duuuude....
> 
> What in the fuck does firing Nomura has to do with Square making spin offs and long development time? You would want to fire the higher ups, like Wada or Kitase in that case. Even though Nomura directs the KH games, Versus and a few other games, he is primarily a character designer for Square Enix, an extremely popular character designer at that. No way in hell is Square firing Nomura. No offense...but do you think before you post sometimes? Or maybe you are just trolling, I hope its the latter.



Then I want them fired. Honestly I don't follow Square anymore since they became such a shitty company. When they bought out Edios, it was the best thing ever. They give money to them, they make quality games, and represent Square a bit. Deus Ex and Tomb Raider are saving this company. While the people at square keep giving us remakes and rehashes of the same game over and over again. It's sad. 

And I was almost sure Nomura was behind the story of KH and that's why a lot of fans are saying it's horrible now. Cause Nomura is the one directing them. Which is why I see the horrible dip in quality storywise. 

As for character design, the dude fucking sucks. Why are you defending him man? You can't tell me he has good character design. While FF7 era was somewhat unique and different, all his goddamn characters now look the same. A artist is suppose to expand his style, not give the same thing throughout his entire career. 



Suigetsu said:


> You see, that's why you are in almost everyones ignore list. They view your posts here and there when the desire for amusement arises in their hearts.
> 
> Rather be the master of silence than a fool in everyone's eyes.



Ummm actually you are the only person I know who wants to put me on their ignore list. Esura and I fight, but are cool. Hunted sisters has strong opinions, but I don't hate his opinions at all. Actually I like the fact he has something to back them up with. Actually I don't argue with most people on here. Maybe Kira, but his arguments make no sense to me half the time and he begins to bring in personal shit 

So that leaves you. And I don't even know who the hell you are


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 17, 2011)

Oi, I see alot of Nomura hate going on in here 

Remember without Nomura, Versus or KH would not have existed


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2011)

At this point, versus doesn't exist


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> At this point, versus doesn't exist



Hey at least the idea of Versus exists


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Never liked Kingdom Hearts, so I'm all for seeing him gone. Although really anymore, I couldn't care less about the FF franchise.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 17, 2011)

I honestly wont care what happens to FF after Versus. Im moving onto the Persona series after FF gets deprived of its life (assuming that will happen after Versus).


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Then I want them fired. Honestly I don't follow Square anymore since they became such a shitty company. When they bought out Edios, it was the best thing ever. They give money to them, they make quality games, and represent Square a bit. Deus Ex and Tomb Raider are saving this company. While the people at square keep giving us remakes and rehashes of the same game over and over again. It's sad.
> 
> And I was almost sure Nomura was behind the story of KH and that's why a lot of fans are saying it's horrible now. Cause Nomura is the one directing them. Which is why I see the horrible dip in quality storywise.
> 
> As for character design, the dude fucking sucks. Why are you defending him man? You can't tell me he has good character design. While FF7 era was somewhat unique and different, all his goddamn characters now look the same. *A artist is suppose to expand his style, not give the same thing throughout his entire career. *


Nomura was always behind the story of KH since day one. The entire concept of KH came from him. KH is his baby. 

And why I am defending Nomura? I'm a Nomura fan. I respect him for his designs, which were a huge inspiration to how I design and draw shit. There is only three artists in the world I have much respect for and impacted my art work for the better, and thats Nomura, Michael Turner, and my father.

And I don't understand where you are coming from with the bolded though.



Nomura is versatile and his work is only getting better with time.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I honestly wont care what happens to FF after Versus. Im moving onto the Persona series after FF gets deprived of its life (assuming that will happen after Versus).



I think I may be the only person in this thread who still loves the series and is excited for its future. 

Speaking of Persona....I need to finish the second one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nomura was always behind the story of KH since day one. The entire concept of KH came from him. KH is his baby.
> 
> And why I am defending Nomura? I'm a Nomura fan. I respect him for his designs, which were a huge inspiration to how I design and draw shit. There is only three artists in the world I have much respect for and impacted my art work for the better, and thats Nomura, Michael Turner, and my father.
> 
> ...





They don't look similar to you? Like really? 

There was even that one picture where cloud slowly turned into lighting. Made me fucking die...

Yeah his work mostly consist of spiky hair guys with big swords and zippers and belts. Weak man. Hope your style is nothing like that.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 17, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I honestly wont care what happens to FF after Versus. *Im moving onto the Persona series* after FF gets deprived of its life (assuming that will happen after Versus).



If only they would finally release a Persona game for the current gen consoles. All we get is a (decent) anime and a (boring) fighting game


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Nomura's work is a lot like Kubo's in the regard that every design seems to come from a basic template, sans a few things that are too supernatural in bleach to resemble anything but a splotch of ink.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

I want Akira Toriyama to do a Final Fantasy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

Or call me crazy but how about putting an end to the FF series?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

STFU! 


We need one more game: Final Fantasy VIII: The Eight Tentacles of Ultros.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> STFU!
> 
> 
> We need one more game: Final Fantasy VIII: The Eight Tentacles of Ultros.



No, no ones needs that.

Wait. Why should VIII sponsor ultros?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

It's pretty obvious. 

I think FFVI-2 would also work, because VI + 2 = 8. Actually, that makes infinitely more sense.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> They don't look similar to you? Like really?
> 
> There was even that one picture where cloud slowly turned into lighting. Made me fucking die...
> 
> *Yeah his work mostly consist of spiky hair guys with big swords and zippers and belts.* Weak man. Hope your style is nothing like that.



Yep, you are trolling.

Almost took you seriously for a minute.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol you fools


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

You a fool...whoever you are.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> At this point, versus doesn't exist



dont
fck
with my versus


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 17, 2011)

In other news....

Look how detailed that fucking jacket is


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2011)

Without Nomura i would've lossed intrest in S.E. kingdom hearts and versus xiii are the only games i look forward to nowadays.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2011)

You can't deny that Nomura has a fetish for zippers, belts, and zipper-belts. They're literally on every one of his character designs. You would be hard pressed to find one that isn't loitered with them. He tries to make everything look as complicated as possible, and I guess he thinks zippers help that. It definitely makes his character designs stick out - for better or for worse.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 17, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In other news....
> 
> Look how detailed that fucking jacket is



Meh... He can make the game as pretty as he likes, but if it doesn't at least try to be different it's just going to end up like everything else the guy makes - overhyped. But hey, I guess everyone knew that already.

It'll be a good game, maybe, but I'd prefer a sequel to The Bouncer.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You can't deny that Nomura has a fetish for zippers, belts, and zipper-belts. They're literally on every one of his character designs. You would be hard pressed to find one that isn't loitered with them. He tries to make everything look as complicated as possible, and I guess he thinks zippers help that. It definitely makes his character designs stick out - for better or for worse.



Its his style.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a little underwhelmed by that screen shot personally. I know screens aren't anything to go by, but his arms look disgusting and the building looks kinda PS2.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its his style.



Belts and Zippers isn't a style.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2011)

So is this game still being made?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2011)

Naruto said:


> So is this game still being made?



Yep, Nomura recently said that this game is in 100% development and also said that it's Versus's turn to get adwhored in public's view


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

Nomura can be tame when he wants.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Belts and Zippers isn't a style.



The way he use them in his works can be considered his style.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

At the level he draws em, it's like he's drawing his own clothes porn.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, much of his artwork is inspired by Japanese pop culture infused with his own style that was inspired by Amano (he said he was inspired by Amano).


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't like Japanese pop culture style, at least the contemporary kind with dudes with metrosexual hair.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

I like Japanese pop culture style of dress the same way I like Goth style shit...from a distance. I always liked how they looked from an artistic perspective but I would never dare to dress up in that manner.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't like Japanese pop culture style, at least the contemporary kind with dudes with metrosexual hair.



They are just going through their 80s period man.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Needs more parachute pants then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

I wonder when they will turn this game into a PSVita game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder when they will turn this game into a PSVita game?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2011)

So whats the chance of Versus being the big scoop of next week's Famitsu?




My answer: No chance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Just wondering. 


Or maybe they will kick it to the PS4. Or cancel it completely. Or make it an XBOX game.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd play this on the XBOX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

I would if I had an XBOX. But I don't. PS3 is better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm glad i switched to PS3 after my last 360 broke due to the RROD.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey, don't be using my avy when I don't even have a post in this page.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2011)

I tough the style of versus was that of modern Italy.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I tough the style of versus was that of modern Italy.



Thats one of the styles, there also using other styles from different parts of the world.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

This game 

Therefore this thread 

Any updates?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 28, 2011)

There you go


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2011)

Speculation next winter or 13 spring release


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

> Naturally, we’ll know more in the coming months.



Dis we heard every fucking time, over and over AGAIN.   

Oh btw, long time no see, Noc. Sup brah


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dis we heard every fucking time, over and over AGAIN.
> 
> Oh btw, long time no see, Noc. Sup brah



Not much just University raping me as usual


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2011)

So we can expect this to drop at least before 3rd Impact correct?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Thats one of the styles, there also using other styles from different parts of the world.



Like Fallout 60's style gas stations and the wasteland it's like the capital wasteland. Pure nostalgia epicness if you ask me.

Toriyama is very stupid, this is his way of thinking:
Duhh..  Ppl didn't like the game so we need new costume designs. Perfect excuse for more perverted desings. You know he loves under age teenagers with wierd fetiche clothes.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 30, 2011)

Well Nomura Updated on Versus, at least its not about Graphics and actually about the game itself 



Though its a miniscule update, he just says Moogles in Versus will have a similar play like they do in Type 0


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Well who doesn't love Moogles?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

That's his big update? At least he's keepin' everyone in the loop.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> That's his big update? At least he's keepin' everyone in the loop.



At least hes not talking about graphics anymore


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

O Noctis, Noctis, wherefore art thou Noctis?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 1, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> O Noctis, Noctis, wherefore art thou Noctis?



What?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> What?



You're not the real Noctis! He's supposed to be here next year, or the year after, or the year after that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well Nomura Updated on Versus, at least its not about Graphics and actually about the game itself
> 
> 
> 
> Though its a miniscule update, he just says Moogles in Versus will have a similar play like they do in Type 0



I guess we have to play fucking Type-0 some time this century first. 


Also, I hate the new moogle designs.

This is a moogle:


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Where did the giant nose squinty design come from? The earliest I remember them is like crystal chronicles.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanna play Type-O. Nine is hot. 







but Prompto is better.







also my sister says Noctis looks androgynous .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I wanna play Type-O. Nine is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, wut?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2011)

since......much.......waiting.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Where did the giant nose squinty design come from? The earliest I remember them is like crystal chronicles.



Not sure where those shitty things came from. The earliest I remember is Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

androgynous? wtf is that?


----------



## snoph (Dec 1, 2011)

It means you can't tell if it's a guy or a girl


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

oh, well he certianly looks like a guy, with fine features but a guy none the less.
And info is info, remember that kitase and Torigeek want to go first because their crapload would be completely outshined by this jewel and classic in the making.

You know where the logo char is the actual main character.

If Tori gets assasin's creed then Noctis should get a brotherhood of steel armor or one of Skyrim or something like that. I mean not that it will need to, considering that Nomura its an actual good designer.

BTW Someone tweet him and ask him if he is playing skyrim.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2011)

Nomura is not objectively a good designer, a lot of his designs are hit and miss


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Nomura is not objectively a good designer*, a lot of his designs are hit and miss



Que?

Troll post?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

I am hoping Yoko will make brilliant piano/violin pieces for the OST of this game 

Something dark and depressing along the lines of this should suffice 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpiZ6jFvk_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I am hoping Yoko will make brilliant piano/violin pieces for the OST of this game
> 
> Something dark and depressing along the lines of this should suffice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpiZ6jFvk_U[/YOUTUBE]



Oh? I see you've finished dantalion no shoka.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

^Long time ago, composer of the anime sorta reminded me of Yoko's style


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Que?
> 
> Troll post?



It's true, same goes for the whole of Anime. Unless you're a pomo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but nobody likes them.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's true, same goes for the whole of Anime. Unless you're a pomo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), *but nobody likes them*.



Speak for yourself. Nomura is an extremely skilled and popular designer in Japan, which is why I laugh when people in this forum say Square should fire him. Like Jin Kazama said, you understand absolutely nothing.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2011)

Popular in Japan. Where the least amount of gamers are now days. They need to change that shit real quick. Or Maybe he just needs to learn that his designs need to switch up, no more belts and zippers please.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Popular in Japan. Where the least amount of gamers are now days. They need to change that shit real quick. Or Maybe he just needs to learn that his designs need to switch up, no more belts and zippers please.


So ignore what appeals to their home turf for overseas market right? That's actually one of the last things they should do, like Kojima said awhile back. Stick to what they do best.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

What a perfect argument, because conservative Japanese ideals of an isolated market make so much sense when you live on a tiny island with no resources.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Just announced, FFvXIII has a release date of April 1, 2012 for the PS3, XBox 360 and a future Wii U release.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 2, 2011)

Kojima can't talk. Metal Gear Solid isn't Japanese-d out. Plus he gets among the best voice acting in gaming for it. Final Fantasy has been struggling in both departments if you ask me.

Objectively, I think if they want to appeal globally then make it less Japanase by a bit or change up the overused designs. Subjectively, I've always loved Japanese culture the most and have absolutely no problem with Final Fantasy or other Japanese games anyway. I bought Agarest War, BlazBlue, and Spectral Force 3 JUST because they had anime style characters.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What a perfect argument, because conservative Japanese ideals of an isolated market make so much sense when you live on a tiny island with no resources.


Much of their westernization efforts turned out swell right now hasn't it? 

All I have to say is, if they want to compete with Western developers, they have to appeal to what Western gamers want. If they don't, at least build up their own ailing market...or something like that, I think Kojima said.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

I always just figured just let their games die, which is what will happen. Their market is getting more niche, and if it keeps heading in that direction it will go the way of the dodo.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

I would hate for Japanese games to die out and I really do love anime aesthetics like Faust.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I always just figured just let their games die, which is what will happen. Their market is getting more niche, and if it keeps heading in that direction it will go the way of the dodo.



It would be best for the economy and gaming in general.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 2, 2011)

Stop calling me Faust, Esure.

And Versus will make everyone shut up. 

Or I'll force myself to get banned.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Stop calling me Faust, Esure.
> 
> And Versus will make everyone shut up.
> 
> Or I'll force myself to get banned.



Its not Faust?

*looks at username*

My bad. I always thought it was Faust for some reason. I've been calling you that for awhile now. 

But yeah, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its not Faust?
> 
> *looks at username*
> 
> ...



Faust was from guilty gear, don't know why but whenever I see your name I wanna say faust too.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

When is this coming out? I want them to start working on KH3 already.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Never, as for KH3, never as well.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Never, *as for KH3*, never as well.



I wont be denied my dream that RikuxKairi may someday happen outside of fanfiction


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I wont be denied my dream that *RikuxKairi* may someday happen outside of fanfiction



You go to hell now. 

Bros before hos. Riku knows that's Sora's woman.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> You go to hell now.
> 
> Bros before hos. Riku knows that's Sora's woman.



Don't give a darn 

Riku's wanted that ass from the beginning and to be quite frank he's done more to deserve it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Isn't the whole cast of KH women?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Isn't the whole cast of KH women?



If that's true everyone is lesbian for Riku


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Don't give a darn
> 
> Riku's wanted that ass from the beginning and to be quite frank he's done more to deserve it



What, by selling out his boi for dark powers? And lets not forget that Sora took on Ansem solo and saved Kairi multiple times while Riku go brooding with the real Ansem. Oh, and lets not forget that Kairi herself has the hots for Sora and both of their Nobodies have the hots for each other too.

Don't try to shit on SoraxKairi. gun


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> What, by selling out his boi for dark powers? And lets not forget that Sora took on Ansem solo and saved Kairi multiple times while Riku go brooding with the real Ansem. Oh, and lets not forget that Kairi herself has the hots for Sora and both of their Nobodies have the hots for each other too.
> 
> Don't try to shit on SoraxKairi. gun



I had a long winded reply but that shit was to long so fuck it.

Dont forget that if it wasn't for Riku and the sacrifices he made Sora and Kairi would both be dead


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I had a long winded reply but that shit was to long so fuck it.
> 
> Dont forget that if it wasn't for Riku and the sacrifices he made Sora and Kairi would both be dead



Yeah and if it wasn't for Sora, Riku would have been lost to the darkness which is a fate worse then Death. 

Also on vs.XIII on 360: Link of it or it never happened


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

He also said the release is April 1st.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> He also said the release is April 1st.



Well yeah that too but I'm not 100% on Japan's release windows and if they even have an April Fools day


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Guess what? 

I found out Lightning has a navel piercing.



This would explain why every doujin of her has one. 

She just went up on hot factor. Maybe Senna from Versus XIII would have one too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Que?
> 
> Troll post?



Fraid not, not all of us are on Nomura's dick 

i won't forgive him for ruining KH, regardless of how memorable i thought the first game was.

That and, i doubt everyone enjoys his belts and zippers atheistic 

(Also, i used to enjoy Sorakairi, but its only going to fly back under my radar when Kairi gets off that damn beach and does something worth a damn)


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Yeah and if it wasn't for Sora, Riku would have been lost to the darkness which is a fate worse then Death.



Lol wut? The only one responsible for Riku coming out of the darkness was Riku, go replay chain of memories and reeducate yourself. It also appears that you've forgotten the most basic principle, darkness isn't evil, those who wield it choose to use it to such ends.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

At least she got a keyblade. 

Even if it's a girly piece of shit, oh well Aqua makes up for that.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> At least she got a keyblade.
> 
> Even if it's a girly piece of shit, oh well Aqua makes up for that.



I find it insulting that Kairi would use a keyblade that Aqua once owned


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Lol wut? The only one responsible for Riku coming out of the darkness was Riku, go replay chain of memories and reeducate yourself. It also appears that you've forgotten the most basic principle, darkness isn't evil, those who wield it choose to use it to such ends.



I was talking about the Xehanort possession. Riku could do shit against that bastard. And also it was Riku's friendship with Sora and Kairi that helped him fight his own darkness. 

Riku has exsepted that Sora and Kairi belong together why can't you?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2011)

Get that pairing crap out of here! This thread isn't even about Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Fraust (Dec 2, 2011)

NoctisxStella is gonna be a love story for the ages. This generation's... Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Isn't the whole cast of KH women?



No, it's zippers, black coats, crazy hair and big shoes.






Also, fuck all of you. Sora x Kairi or Riku x Kairi will never happen. Also, Kairi doesn't need to do shit just for the hell of it. Kairi never should've gotten a goddamn Keyblade ever. She doesn't need one. She's done more than enough for the plot that was actually critical in progressing it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

_*"I ask of thee, Art thou good nor bad?"

"Nay, I am only the thought . . . . . . the thought that makes them both exist."*_

Something I thought of basing off of Dantalian no Shoka 


@Fraust: We don't know if Noctis is going to smex Stella yet.

@Everyone: Why the fuck did this thread turn into a KH Orgy?!


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 2, 2011)

lightning is fucking sexy, she is the only reason why i didnt stop playing the game and destroy it after the first 3 chapters.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> lightning is fucking sexy, she is the only reason why i didnt stop playing the game and destroy it after the first 3 chapters.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey nintendosucks has a point for once. She is sexy as fuck, and her navel piercing is sexy as fuck.

I bet you Snow wrecked her in the game. That's why Lightning is all angry at him, using her sister's relationship with him as false pretense of hating on him. And I bet you Hope wrecked that shit too. 

Sazh got Vanille. Canon.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

Im sorry Esura, I was distracted by her,



What were you saying?


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sorry dude, I was distracted by her.



Now what where you saying boo?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm sorry Nocus Lucas Calcium, I was distracted by her.
> 
> 
> 
> Now what where you saying boo?



I posted the appropriate picture in the correct thread is what Im saying


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Good one. You win this one.

Lightning hotter than that Sello girl you posted.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Good one. You win this one.
> 
> Lightning hotter than that Sello girl you posted.



I say NAY!


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually, when I think about it.

Versus is a sausage fest. Sello is the only female I've seen in Versus thus far.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 3, 2011)

LOl I have a point for once? lol

And Vanielle wants Sazh black cock.

I felt like lightning should have shown sazh more love.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, when I think about it.
> 
> Versus is a sausage fest. Sello is the only female I've seen in Versus thus far.



You forgetting about her?


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> And Vanielle wants Sazh black cock.
> 
> I felt like lightning should have shown sazh more love.



Its hard, considering Lightning goes hard for Snow and Hope.

Vanille ain't so bad though herself. Sazh tatatatatat that ass.


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You forgetting about her?



The fuck is that?

Looks like a dude.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> lightning is fucking sexy, she is the only reason why i didnt stop playing the game and destroy it after the first 3 chapters.



I know, I still hope and wish that she and noctis can smex up in the next dissidia. Or maybe if she appears in versus as an alternate reality lighting, they could smex.

You know like in the old FF where you could choose the girl you wanted to smex, even tough stella is goin to be the canon one.



Esura said:


> Its hard, considering Lightning goes hard for Snow and Hope.
> 
> Vanille ain't so bad though herself. Sazh tatatatatat that ass.
> 
> ...



Fck no byeaatch. Lighting is too much of a kickass woman for those loosers. The only good one would be Noel, and that is if she does not smex noctis which I higly doubt.
Vanille is for Hope and Fang is going with that luke skywalker martin mc fly aero dude from the cavalry.
Either that or it's going to be Lesbians for the lesbian god:


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

They both look thirteen, you both lose.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2011)

I've always supported LightingxNoctis 
And ofc LightingxMe


----------



## Firaea (Dec 3, 2011)

I visited this thread to see if there's any new Versus information.

All I see is wank to Lightning/Stella. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 3, 2011)

@Daft: Fuck no, Noctis far too good from that Cloud Genderbender  Plus Noctis is younger than Lightning


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2011)

Then do you support LightingxDaftVirgin pairing?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 3, 2011)

^No


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> @Daft: Fuck no, *Noctis too good far that Cloud Genderbender*  Plus Noctis is younger than Lightning



Ok, whatever. Stop hating on Light. 

Noctis is like....lame dude.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> @Daft: Fuck no, Noctis too good far that Cloud Genderbender  Plus Noctis is younger than Lightning



In XIII she is of the correct age for him. And besides the guy who writes her personality has like a 10- year penalty.
Noctis requires many beyaatches no? I mean I doubt he would complain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> They both look thirteen, you both lose.



Lightning looks thirteen?


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Only a thirteen year old would be dumb enough to have pink hair. And the age assumption compensates for the misshapen face. Should've kept the manly brunette they planned before Square-Enix bitched out.


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Only a thirteen year old would be dumb enough to have pink hair.* And the age assumption compensates for the misshapen face. Should've kept the manly brunette they planned before Square-Enix bitched out.



Tell that to this 30+ year old customer I had at work who had pink hair and had her son with a blue mohawk. Shit was funny.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 3, 2011)

Idc atm no news, don't bump


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> Only a thirteen year old would be dumb enough to have pink hair. And the age assumption compensates for the misshapen face. Should've kept the manly brunette they planned before Square-Enix bitched out.



Fck you  in the future, Pink hair is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Sure.

If you suck.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

Pink hair is just silly.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, when I think about it.
> 
> Versus is a sausage fest. Sello is the only female I've seen in Versus thus far.



What did you expect? Its a Tetsuya Nomura game.

You get 1 girl for every 10 androgynous guys.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 4, 2011)

Scarred dude isn't androgynous. Or you guys need to hang with different girls.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm just messing.

Even with all the flack I give Nomura, he can design very cool and manly looking characters, prime example is Auron from FFX.

Still his ratio of androgynous dudes is way too high compared to other designs he is very capable of doing, and his own games tend to have very few females compared to males.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, whatever. Stop hating on Light.
> 
> Noctis is like....lame dude.



I don't know where you live man, but they have to stop hitting you on the head there man

Noctis is 
Lightning would be  too if not for that lame ass name


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 8, 2011)

Square seems to focus too much on graphics now, games look good but they are lame to play.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Square seems to focus too much on graphics now, games look good but they are lame to play.



You mean like Type 0?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Type-0 better be good.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2011)

Square is listed in jump festa.2012, better be some news.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

^Actually their lineup for Jump Festa didn't include Versus


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Type-0 better be good.



 At least it has eyecandy. Dat Nine ~ <3.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Actually their lineup for Jump Festa didn't include Versus



 that's a mess, what did they include, X remake?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

CHRONO TRIGGER ON iOS? FINALLY YES.






but fugging SE not including Versus .


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2011)

Do we need more of xiii 2 when its releasing this month 
There still some hope of a footage or something


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Do we need more of xiii 2 when its releasing this month
> *There still some hope of a footage or something*



no there's not .


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe a Christmas suprise , i'll be hopeful


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^



AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 

*stops*

Why SE? Why not just show us something?!

Can someone just hack SE or leak a new trailer? We need some actual updates people.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *stops*
> 
> ...



Take all your hate out on Toriyama and his XIII-2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

We've waited this long. More waiting won't kill anyone.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Take all your hate out on Toriyama and his XIII-2


Can't, took all my hate out on FFXIII for being a 60-hour game formatted to the Uncharted experience (without the set-pieces and shorter pace).

XIII-2 is what XIII-1 (lol) should've been.


Mura said:


> We've waited this long. More waiting won't kill anyone.



Oh you didn't know? Waiting has killed plenty of people, just check the internet statistics...


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2011)

R.I.P to the ppl who died waiting for this game


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> that's a mess, what did they include, X remake?


How the hell could anyone get excited over a remake of 10....

as for 13 -2 I don't see them convincing anyone who wasn't a fan of 13 to get this...


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2011)

I only have a ps3 atm and lost my version of.X, big fan of X so screw others


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I only have a ps3 atm and lost my version of.X, big fan of X so screw others



Oi 9 was also a masterpiece 

I favour 9 & 10 out of the other FF games


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> How the hell could anyone get excited over a remake of 10.....



lol wat? gtfo


----------



## Awesome (Dec 10, 2011)

FFX is in my top three Final Fantasies. Linear? Sure. Annoying characters? Depends on the person you ask. I would say "Only a few." I don't even care about its flaws though, its one of my favorite Final Fantasy games, if not my favorite.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 10, 2011)

This game is never going to be released.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> This game is never going to be released.



Eh it'll come some time, but for now lets just wait till XIII-2 is released and see what kind of bullshiit excuse SE got in store for us about not showing Versus


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

FFX is just a ton of fun to play, fast fun combat, decent summons, and Auron.

I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2011)

Dat Metal Gear Rising trailer.  XIII-2, then that... then all the other countless 2012 games that look amazing (and movies). Waiting ain't so bad anymore with things to preoccupy me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2011)

.......Why do S.E. even bother with XIII-2? I'm getting sick and tired of them delaying versus, its killing its hype bit by bit.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> .......*Why do S.E. even bother with XIII-2?* I'm getting sick and tired of them delaying versus, its killing its hype bit by bit.



This is SE trying to make back all of the shit-loads money they spent to make XIII-1 and the engine behind it.

Of course it's funny as hell considering they already started working on a new engine, AND are partnering up with Epic again to use the Unreal Engine (because the first time was *ahem* great, and the key to making a successful game in the west is... using a western game engine).


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 14, 2011)

Well now that XIII-2's out, it's "Versus's turn". Whatever that means >.>


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2011)

Versus's turn to never get made, followed by KH3's turn to do the same.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

It will be made.

Just in another seven years or so.

Pass through two more development teams.

Get picked up as an unfinished product by someone looking to make a quick buck and slap a price tag on it.

Then discount it to five dollars a few months later just so someone will actually buy it.

c wut I did thar?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2011)

A fate worse than death. I say a prayer this day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

And here I thought there was news.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

This game. It's fate.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2011)

Blade said:


> This game. It's fate.



Fate can kiss my ass then if we gotta wait this long.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember reading rumors for a remaking of FF7. Months ago.

It's more believable to be made (if it is ever made) sooner than this game too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> This is SE trying to make back all of the shit-loads money they spent to make XIII-1 and the engine behind it.


 Instead they lose even the amount they made last time by making terrible decisions.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

The closest we will ever get to a Remake of FF7 is this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWpiedIX7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet they remake FFVII on the Vita and release it before XIII Versus.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet they remake FFVII on the Vita and release it before XIII Versus.



That is even near possible if you ask me 


DAMN YOU SQUARE!!


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

XIII Versus is a game full of drama.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

^Its Versus XIII damit >.<!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The closest we will ever get to a Remake of FF7 is this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWpiedIX7U[/YOUTUBE]


This isn't an unreal engine or anything like a remake, just a simple mod.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Only way to make ff7 look good is to mod the crap out of it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

^Actually it is made on Unreal Engine.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

I always said this game was like Rising i.e a cancelled project, the idea of it just wont work  Look what happened to Rising  Got cancelled and given to another studio.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> I always said this game was like Rising i.e a cancelled project, the idea of it just wont work  Look what happened to Rising  Got cancelled and given to another studio.



Its funny because how much Rising means to Kojima doesn't even compare to how much Versus means to Nomura. Rising was a side project to Kojima (He wouldn't have cared what would have happened to it, if it was MGS5, it would have been a different story). But Versus is treated like Nomura's own child. Nomura would never outsource Versus or cancel it. Versus is a much more significant game than Rising is, thus the result of being canceled or outsourced is least likely.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Then explain the lack of news Noctis-kun  They have hit a brick wall and they can't hurdle it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Actually it is made on Unreal Engine.



Very poorly at that. It could be made in something as simple as Maya with some key animations.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> Then explain the lack of news Noctis-kun  They have hit a brick wall and they can't hurdle it



Lack of news is reasonable. While FFXIII-2 has yet to come out in NA, they can't say shiit about Versus to keep possible hype for XIII-2 otherwise it will move on over to Versus. Its a marketing tactic that Square Enix is using. Whether we like it or not, XIII-2 is one of the prime reasons that Versus is getting shut down on info. If XIII-2 hadn't existed, Versus would be the game coming out in place of XIII-2.

@Gnome: Well its called messing around with the UDK.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2011)

When a girl comes up to you at a convention and asks you, in Japanese, when a game is coming out or when there'll be news on it I think you can tell you have tons of people waiting for it. I doubt Square is worried about this not selling to at least everyone who buys an FF. When they have a release date they'll probably mass market it to shit with commercials and ads on every gaming website and YouTube and blah blah if they can so everyone remembers the name. 

I enjoy less info. Less chance to get spoiled when I visit finalfantasy-xiii.net for other news.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

so... is the serah, serah game out? can we have some Noctis Kun time now? FFS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

I doubt it will come out on the ps3... just saying.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I doubt it will come out on the ps3... just saying.



Lol even when Nomura showed gameplay footage off the PS3 hardware? xD Even the screenshots that we were given was from PS3 hardware.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

XIII Versus may never come out.


It's like a unicorn. It doesn't even exist.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww, that's cute! They're comparing a genius like Kojima to a hack like Nomura.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Aww, that's cute! They're comparing a genius like Kojima to a hack like Nomura.



Remember when Kojima gave Rising to Platinum? That made my day xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> XIII Versus may never come out.
> 
> 
> It's like a unicorn. It doesn't even exist.



A unicorn? Really?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

It's current and relevant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's current and relevant.



Neighhhhhhh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Aww, that's cute! They're comparing a genius like Kojima to a hack like Nomura.



Nomura is one of the few people that keep me intrested in S.E.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

Versus is just a dream you guys, it'll never come true .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

& now I cue some dreamy Prompto


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Versus is just a dream you guys, it'll never come true .



Shut UP! Yes it fking will! This will be THE Final Fantasy FNC. Unlike the abomination created by Toriyama.
Poor Lighting and Fang , the babies of Nomura shouldnt be given such mediocre treatment.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok so if you don't want to get spoiled about the ending of FFXIII-2 and why I hate it even more now don't open the spoiler tags below


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers to XIII-2 Ending_ 



 Etro is evil in XIII-2 and the game ended off at a cliffhanger. XIII-3 is now a real deal................................. or a DLC but w/e.... The point is Toriyama fucking Ruined the FNC Mythology that Nojima created. This means Versus will possibly get affected too since Etro is a big deal in that game. FUCK YOU TORIYAMA TO HELL!!!!

Since XIII-3 might come out, Toriyama will yet take another 3 possible years from Versus.... I wish Toriyama would just stop making bs stories and wasting XIII as a whole even more.....


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok so if you don't want to get spoiled about the ending of FFXIII-2 and why I hate it even more now don't open the spoiler tags below
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers to XIII-2 Ending_
> ...



Hate to burst your bubbles but, there are multiple endings. The dude who got that ending rushed through it. It sends you straight back to the Historia Crux menu after the ending.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hate to burst your bubbles but, there are multiple endings. The dude who got that ending rushed through it. It sends you straight back to the Historia Crux menu after the ending.



That be the True Ending Esura. The Trophy he earned translated from JApanese had the words True ending.


*Spoiler*: _Another spoiler to the ending_ 



 It be the one where Serah KO's (Dies?) and Lightning is the new Etro


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> That be the True Ending Esura. The Trophy he earned translated from JApanese had the words True ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Another spoiler to the ending_
> ...



Poor translation. You get that bronze trophy for beating the game period, with any ending. Epic Finisher actually says "saw the story through to the conclusion".

This shit been debunked already dude. 

Research before you jump to conclusions.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Poor translation. You get that bronze trophy for beating the game period, with any ending. Epic Finisher actually says "saw the story through to the conclusion".
> 
> This shit been debunked already dude.



Im pretty sure its the true ending, here you go bro


The moderator of the Private forums I'm in dug deep through the depths of the internet to find this, and he is pretty sure its the true ending.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im pretty sure its the true ending, here you go bro
> 
> 
> The moderator of the Private forums I'm in dug deep through the depths of the internet to find this, and he is pretty sure its the true ending.



I saw the ending already. Its not the true ending and I can't believe people actually believe it to be the true ending because of a fucking mistranslated bronze trophy. There are multiple endings, and the person who got the damn ending rushed through the game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

I dont want to get spoiled... but at the same moment I am intrigued.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Its pretty much the bad ending of FFXIII-2.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura... lol @ watching endings before a game is released.
Esura... lol @ protecting a game in a different thread so emphatically.

Square... lol @ you.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Esura... lol @ watching endings before a game is released.
> Esura... lol @ protecting a game in a different thread so emphatically.
> 
> Square... lol @ you.


I'm not protecting the game, I just don't like misinformation getting passed around. It could be any game, even a game I don't like. Like I corrected someone on Castlevania LoS and MercurySteam here for instance. If it wasn't the true ending I wouldn't of posted anything (or wouldn't of bought the game for that matter, that ending is bad...in more ways than one).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Stay tuned for 13-3.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

sighh.... Noctis represents versus and Esura represents XIII. It has always been amusing but yeah Esura, dont be surprised if XIII-2 story ends up being crap.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> sighh.... Noctis represents versus and Esura represents XIII. It has always been amusing but yeah Esura, *dont be surprised if XIII-2 story ends up being crap*.



It looks good so far (from what I'm hearing from sources).

Versus is going to be quite interesting if its going to follow the same Etro lore as the FFXIII series.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> It looks good so far (from what I'm hearing from sources).
> 
> Versus is going to be quite interesting if its going to follow the same Etro lore as the FFXIII series.



your attempts at trolling noctis wont work with me, I know that Nomura will protect it's child with all his might and zeal!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

I checked out the opening and prologue up on youtube, good shit from that. Sakamoto maaya does such a good job on lightning.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Whos a Sakamoto Maaya?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whos a Sakamoto Maaya?



The seiyuu that voices lightning.

Really now, I thought you would know this.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Mura said:


> The seiyuu that voices lightning.
> 
> Really now, I thought you would know this.



I'm an English dub fan. I watch most animes in dub unless it doesn't have a dub and generally prefer all my Japanese games to be dubbed if possible, although no English dubs don't bother me though. So yeah, I don't keep track of seiyuus. All sound the same to me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm an English dub fan. I watch most animes in dub unless it doesn't have a dub and generally prefer all my Japanese games to be dubbed if possible, although no English dubs don't bother me though. So yeah, I don't keep track of seiyuus. All sound the same to me.



Oh well, what can ya do.

Some of her most noted roles are:

.hack: Aura
FF VII crisis core and advent children: Aerith
Persona 3: Aigis

I guess I'm one of those that can actually recognize the difference. Then again I follow these seiyuus from the various animes I watch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Mura said:


> Oh well, what can ya do.
> 
> Some of her most noted roles are:
> 
> ...



So most of her roles barely talked?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So most of her roles barely talked?



I didn't wanna have a very long post so I kept it short. Besides, I said some. If you want I can send you a link to what she has done.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Only good dub voice was Sazh, but then again he was the only good character as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Only good dub voice was Sazh, but then again he was the only good character as well.



[YOUTUBE]iEvfMHUZVE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2011)

I liked the majority of the voices for XIII. Vanille's accent though... /stfu. 
also Snow's voice was hot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I liked the majority of the voices for XIII. Vanille's accent though... /stfu.
> also Snow's voice was hot.



I'll agree that Snow was decent, no so much Hope, Lightning, Vanille, and Serah though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I liked the majority of the voices for XIII. Vanille's accent though... /stfu.
> also Snow's voice was hot.



[YOUTUBE]zLq0Bl618r4[/YOUTUBE]

For anyone that cares.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2011)

Serah's voice was the most annoying shit I've ever heard, though I try to make an effort not to be hateful . I liked Hope's voice... it was abnormally tempting for a prepubescent teen. Lightning's voice acting was rather weak, imo, but the general tone suited her character, I believe.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 16, 2011)

Vanille's voice actor has a nice voice. Should have let her speak naturally.
Hope's voice was good.
Fang's voice was good, and even though I like the accent, I'd have preferred without it.
Lightning's voice grew on me.
Sazh needs no introduction.
Who's Snow?


Noctis's voice better be fucking... Morgan Freeman and James Earl Jones legendary or I'm going ape shit. Get some stars like KH 'cause they had a great cast for the major characters (lol @ Aerith and Cloud in KHII).


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree about Vanille but her accent was so fugging inconsistent. Through the first few rounds of gameplay, I thought she had american speech..


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

I will kill kittens if they get Yuri Lowenthal to voice Noctis.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh come on now Sephiroth, this isn't atlus


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'll agree that Snow was decent, no so much Hope, *Lightning*, Vanille, and Serah though.



The fuck is this? Ali Hillis voiced Lightning beautifully. I couldn't think of another voice actor that could do better for that role (IN ENGLISH). FFXIII made Ali Hillis one of my favorite voice actors along with Laura Bailey, Michelle Ruff, and Brittney Harvey (voiced Sakura in SFIV).

Actually, I think the voice acting in FFXIII was alright, except for Hope, fuck Hope. Yes I even liked Vanille's voice. It suited her.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Fang has super awesome Voice actors in both versions, same with Lighting but... why are you speaking of another game in the thread of versus?
Get your Toriyama shit out of Noctis thread, or he will kill you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Since this game has entered full production does this mean its development is half completed or something?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 17, 2011)

^It means there gonna come out with a Alpha version of the game soon
And this... /facepalm



Toriyama you fucking troll >.>

How the hell am I supposed to enjoy XIII-2 when I know Versus is being held back because of it!!


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2011)

Holding Versus hostage until they get a satisfactory rating from major sites, then they'll allow further development. It must be it. They don't want to let Nomura release a masterpiece and lose all of their credibility if they can't get back into the 9s in America.

[/stupidlogic]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm hopeful for this game.

Masterpiece level is pushing it though

This is Nomura after all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm hopeful for this game.
> 
> Masterpiece level is pushing it though
> 
> This is Nomura after all.



The fact that hes been working on this game like no other developer has to mean something right? I mean why do you think it hypes people up?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^It means there gonna come out with a Alpha version of the game soon
> And this... /facepalm
> 
> 
> ...



Watch 13-3 hold it back


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Watch 13-3 hold it back



Nah XIII-3 wouldn't hold it back. After all, Nomura did say it was Versus's turn.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not doubting it'll be a good game, I have hopes for it.

It's just, this is Nomura.

Pretension is an acceptable predisposition


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm not doubting it'll be a good game, I have hopes for it.
> 
> It's just, this is Nomura.
> 
> Pretension is an acceptable predisposition



And this is Nomura working on his First PS3 Project.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

And maybe last... by the time versus comes out the ps3 may be in it's last years.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^It means there gonna come out with a Alpha version of the game soon
> And this... /facepalm
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit! But at least Versus XIII is still pulling through, i just want to play as noctis so badily....

I haven't played a FF game since crisis core, i was gonna go with XIII but after the release i gave up.  With XIII-2 i disliked it since announced but after seeing two trailers i'm almost indifferent. But if the game stil sucks like its predeccesor then fuck it, i'd rather wait for the birth of god's FF gift than to waste $60 on what could be shit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damnit! But at least Versus XIII is still pulling through, i just want to play as noctis so badily....
> 
> I haven't played a FF game since crisis core, i was gonna go with XIII but after the release i gave up.  With XIII-2 i disliked it since announced but after seeing two trailers i'm almost indifferent. But if the game stil sucks like its predeccesor then fuck it, i'd rather wait for the birth of god's FF gift than to waste $60 on what could be shit.



Same, no way I will be spending my money on full retail price for xiii-2. Only if they invite me to the launch party with Ali hillis and stuff then I may just do it... but only cause I can get it signed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

I think i've got Toriyama figured out. He wants us to wait shell out cash for himselfXIII-2 to be able to make a 3rd sequal to his "wonderful" XIII series, in which doing so could delay Versus XIII even longer when it reaches its peak of development.  

Oh Toriyama you troll.....


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Noctis's voice better be fucking... Morgan Freeman and James Earl Jones legendary* or I'm going ape shit. Get some stars like KH 'cause they had a great cast for the major characters (lol @ Aerith and Cloud in KHII).



Great, I'm going to watch the trailer now and imagine Freeman doing Noctis' lines. 

Seriously though, we need some good voice actors for Versus. The ones from XIII were terrible. I think I only liked Fang's and Lightning.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Did Winny cut down the title of this thread?  How dare you!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats what I noticed when I saw it in my email.

Maybe it'll shorten the time its released.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Did Winny cut down the title of this thread?  How dare you!



Well... at least we know it's the versus thread no?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Well... at least we know it's the versus thread no?



I'd like to clarify which console is getting Versus for the time being


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I'd like to clarify which console is getting Versus for the time being



We all know its for the PS3, no?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I'd like to clarify which console is getting Versus for the time being



I think it's pretty obvious, the worst thing that could happen is if they port it to 360 like one year after release.
So... did Mayaa sakamoto voiced that valkyrie girl?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Weren't they thinking about making it for xbox too? Or am I totally confused here?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Weren't they thinking about making it for xbox too? Or am I totally confused here?



Nah, this game be PS3 Exclusive


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2011)

Look at what topic the thread tries to be active.

Having or not having the full name of the title in the thread.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I'd like to clarify which console is getting Versus for the time being



When I saw the new thread title, I fully expected that Versus was announced to go multi-platform. I guess SE will keep up the illusion that it won't for the time being


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Angelus said:


> When I saw the new thread title, I fully expected that Versus was announced to go multi-platform. I guess SE will keep up the illusion that it won't for the time being



Lol I bet youll keep up the illusion of thinking it is a illusion for the time being


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

This game ain't never coming out...unlike FFXIII-2. 

/troll


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> This game ain't never coming out...unlike FFXIII-2.
> 
> /troll



Its funny how this game will always be better in quality than XIII-2 even though its not out.

/countertroll


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Its funny how this game will always be better in quality than XIII-2 even though its not out.
> 
> /countertroll



Or will end up like shit like Duke Nukem Forever when it releases.

/countercountertroll







I can't even joke about that. I still want this game to be as good as FFXIII-2 when it ever releases before I die.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Or will end up like shit like Duke Nukem Forever when it releases.
> 
> /countercountertroll
> 
> ...



It can't end up like shiit now, It has AIRSHIP (Something XIII-2 doesn't have) and a world map


----------



## Angelus (Dec 18, 2011)

I just doubt that Square-Enix, of all the video game companies in the world, won't go multi-platform with Versus and just let all those additional $$$ a 360-version would bring, slip through their fingers.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Angelus said:


> I just doubt that Square-Enix, of all the video game companies in the world, won't go multi-platform with Versus and just let all those additional $$$ a 360-version would bring, slip through their fingers.



I just know that Square Enix, of all the video game companies in the world, would stay away from Multi-plat knowing that they already have money from XIII and XIII-2 and they have already gotten in shiit for going back on their word about XIII. Nomura even said, he believes this game will sell well on its own on the PS3 alone.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just know that Square Enix, of all the video game companies in the world, would stay away from Multi-plat knowing that they already have money from XIII and XIII-2



Sorry, but this is a very naive viewpoint. The fact that they have money doesn't mean they don't want to make MORE money.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> and they have already gotten in shiit for going back on their word about XIII. Nomura even said, he believes this game will sell well on its own on the PS3 alone.



They may have been critizied a lot for it, but FXIII was still a big success in terms of revenue. And I doubt Nomura has the kind of influence that would prevent SE from considering a multi-platform Versus.

I'm not trying to troll you or anything, I just don't have the blind faith in SE and Nomura that you seem to have. I'd appreciate Versus staying exclusive just like you do.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

^The fact that Nomura and the Kingdom hearts team has their own biased points against the rest of Square Enix still stands. They don't want their game to be changed from the way they created it. SE wanting more money is a good thing, but since having FFXIII go multiplat with Toriyama's approval and having Versus go multiplat by forcing it upon Nomura are two different things.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Did Winny cut down the title of this thread?  How dare you!



I can do as I bloody well please. 

Besides, I'll not have excessive fanboying over a piece of black plastic. 

And it's better to change the title now in preparation for the announcement.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I can do as I bloody well please.
> 
> Besides, I'll not have excessive fanboying over a piece of black plastic.
> 
> And it's better to change the title now in preparation for the announcement.



Will you change it back after it reconfirms PS3 Exclusivity?


----------



## Angelus (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry, but I seriously doubt that you know anything at all about what the higher-ups at SE are discussing behind closed doors, or if Nomura and his team stand against the rest of SE, or whatever. Of course, if you have some proof of what you wrote, please post it.

In the end neither of us knows what will happen with Versus. Maybe we should just agree that we disagree on this particular topic.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nah, this game be PS3 Exclusive







Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It can't end up like shiit now, It has AIRSHIP (Something XIII-2 doesn't have) and a world map



XIII didn't have an airship either. OR a world map. Crap game. >(



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^The fact that Nomura and the Kingdom hearts team has their own biased points against the rest of Square Enix still stands. They don't want their game to be changed from the way they created it. SE wanting more money is a good thing, but since having FFXIII go multiplat with Toriyama's approval and having Versus go multiplat by forcing it upon Nomura are two different things.



Word.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 18, 2011)

For all we know they might have to realease the game on the PS4 just if they keep this waiting up, which means they have to scrap most of the develepment and graphical improvements and start all over again for another 6 years of delay......







Of course thats just speculations.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Will you change it back after it reconfirms PS3 Exclusivity?



There's no point in pointing out that it's a PS3 exclusive. Nobody cares.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

aahhhh I stirred convo spirit back into this thread, with only a few words


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> aahhhh I stirred convo spirit back into this thread, with only a few words



It's me-- I activate conversations wherever I go.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2011)

I _can_ read deleted posts, y'know.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I _can_ read deleted posts, y'know.



Yeah but I see no point to starting a flame war _yet _


EDIT: I updated the front


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't see the point of whining about PS3 exclusivity  people were pissed about FF13 being multiplat, but then we find out the only reason it was so big was because they were maximizing cut scene quality.

Being multiplat  has much less of an effect on overall game quality than people might think  Atleast for those developers who are good at cross platform development that is.

That is going by the raw technical specs


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't see the point of whining about PS3 exclusivity  people were pissed about FF13 being multiplat, but then we find out the only reason it was so big was because they were maximizing cut scene quality.
> 
> Being multiplat  has much less of an effect on overall game quality than people might think  Atleast for those developers who are good at cross platform development that is.



Cool Story Bro..... and yet people still want Versus to stay on PS3


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, hey. Nice Noctis picture at the front. Whoever chose that has good taste. :33


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

That animated pic up there is sick. I was excited when I saw Snow swallow saliva during his shirtless speech, but Noctis's mannerisms and facial expressions are gonna make this game so real.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cool Story Bro..... and yet people still want Versus to stay on PS3



Yeah..? Cause its exclusive to PS3? Maybe that's why they want to play it on PS3?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

I want it on the 360. I will get both versions. PS3 for graphics and to focus on the story. Xbox for achievements and to put hundreds of hours on it since I am always on my Xbox and have my friends on Xbox. It's gonna be one of those games that if I'm bored I'll just play and grind or do random shit (after I beat it tens of times).

And the pic isn't working in the first post.


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust said:


> That animated pic up there is sick. I was excited when I saw Snow swallow saliva during his shirtless speech, but Noctis's mannerisms and facial expressions are gonna make this game so real.



Mhmm! I wanna see more of Noctis' personality.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Reading these Twitter comments again from Nomura really brings my overexpectations up 



> Yesterday, we had meetings about three sections -- maps, events and battles. For the map section, I checked the problem areas that had been fixed. The staff had gone beyond the requests and and filled them with playful elements. I put in orders for additional areas as well."
> The look of a forest that you can see once you've cleared a narrow mountain path.
> Things that are required when leaving the city by moving on the roofs of buildings.
> The positioning of the bookshelves in shops
> ...





Theres more interesting ones at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

How can your expectations raise any higher?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cool Story Bro..... and yet people still want Versus to stay on PS3



I misread your comment.

What i should have said was;

"Because console fanboys will be fanboys, even though as a third party company with third party studio's, SE is under no contractual obligation to keep any of its games console exclusive barring any specific exclusivity deal, it was the same with the Tekken franchise, the same with Dark Souls and the same with Metal Gear Solid and DMC"

Nomura's issue is that he started Versus's development long ago based on the PS3 architecture so it would not be an easy job porting it over to Xbox 360 with his versus team alone.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

dat detail.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis, from which twitter account did you got all of this kickass info? Nomura is one of my boyz, yes he is! 

Toriyama must be peeing his trousers with envy and bile.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Noctis, from which twitter account did you got all of this kickass info? Nomura is one of my boyz, yes he is!



He used to use The Third Birthday tweeter account to spread his info during the time that game was in development. But I think he stopped using that account after it got released =S


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey noctis, after visiting that forum that you linked me to. I noticed this sig:

It has a very deep meaning like, Toriyama is stripping from Lighting everything of what she was meant to be, in exchange for that of 'HIS' otaku desire. Like an insult towards nomura, like he blames XIII failure on the design of the characters in a very pathetic way. I feel really bad about lighting man... makes me wish Nomura had designed her for Versus rather than to be Toriyama's plaything.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

^Heh, I also heard theres going to be a bikini version of Serah in an upcoming DLC for XIII-2


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Leave Serah alone.  It's not her fault.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Leave Serah alone.  It's not her fault.



*Looks at Serah Set*

Im sure you love Serah very much


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a Serah and Noel set, thank you! Don't be jealous because Noel x Serah will be more canon then Stella x Noctis.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> It's a Serah and Noel set, thank you! Don't be jealous because Noel x Serah will be more canon then Stella x Noctis.



Ehhh... isnt she married to snow? Is that how it works now? All that bitching about her so that she ends up with a new guy? You know... I think that serah should had stared in XIII and lighting should had been a part of Versus.

Also Serah in bikini, there are pics of that isn't that right Noctis?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Ehhh... isnt she married to snow? Is that how it works now? All that bitching about her so that she ends up with a new guy? You know... I think that serah should had stared in XIII and lighting should had been a part of Versus.
> 
> Also Serah in bikini, there are pics of that isn't that right Noctis?



Not yet but there will be


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Ehhh... isnt she married to snow? Is that how it works now? All that bitching about her so that she ends up with a new guy? You know... I think that serah should had stared in XIII and lighting should had been a part of Versus.
> 
> Also Serah in bikini, there are pics of that isn't that right Noctis?



No, she isn't married to him. Noel is far better than Snow. 

And the bikini is a DLC costume for XIII-2. Another DLC costume for Serah will be this:


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> No, she isn't married to him. Noel is far better than Snow.
> 
> And the bikini is a DLC costume for XIII-2. Another DLC costume for Serah will be this:



Yeah I know about that^^^costume, looks like an otaku cheap design made off with the spare left outs of lighting's old costume.
I mean she was his fiancee right? if they aint getting married then Why the fuck where they paired in the first fcking place?!

Seriously nothing from that series make's fking sense. And the bikini one is for real? wow...


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

It's based off of Lightning's old costume. And I don't know... Things can change, I guess.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> It's based off of Lightning's old costume. And I don't know... Things can change, I guess.



bad story telling and planning, that's what it is. And she becoming Toriyama's waifu, she is Toriyama's favorite character Not lighting.

Besides, isn't Noel for lighting? considering that he arrived hoping to find aid for her. Because if things turn out, with her leaving snow and going for noel then she is a fking bitch that deserves to be punched square in the face! All those hours of serah wanking for what?....

Pathetic attempt to base it with the left overs.

Noctis where are you? could use your Shakespearean criticism right now.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> bad story telling and planning, that's what it is. And she becoming Toriyama's waifu, she is Toriyama's favorite character Not lighting.
> 
> Besides, isn't Noel for lighting? considering that he has hoping to find aid for her? Because if things turn out with her leaving snow and going for noel then she is a fking bitch that deserves to be punched! All those hours of serah wanking for what?....
> 
> ...



Lol Ill stay out of this since Kushina is one of my buds


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Ill stay out of this since Kushina is one of my buds


Okay then.

So, how come we are speaking of Toriyama's waifu in the realm of Noctis Lucius Caelum for the PS3?

And btw, it has been confirmed that noel is just another wanking for serah? or he is for lighting? Ima sorry is just that this is too sad and funny at the same time


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont want to be a jerk towards kushina but it's just that....  all this Toriyama BS!



I understand and thats why I pledge my hatred for Toriyama as a role model for future game developers


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> bad story telling and planning, that's what it is. And she becoming Toriyama's waifu, she is Toriyama's favorite character Not lighting.
> 
> Besides, isn't Noel for lighting? considering that he arrived hoping to find aid for her. Because if things turn out, with her leaving snow and going for noel then she is a fking bitch that deserves to be punched square in the face! All those hours of serah wanking for what?....
> 
> ...



Toriyama just has a certain fetish... 

Noel x Lightning? Never considered it really. I always thought older Hope x Lightning. 

I don't know how things will turn out. I don't want to read any spoilers to find out either. I'm waiting until February. 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Ill stay out of this since Kushina is one of my buds


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Older hope lightning was always what i thought too. But i dunno what SE has in mind


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Why do fans insist Lightning has to end up with some one because she is the main character?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

I mean isnt Vanille for hope? with all that pinky swear and him being probably the only male able to withstand her, and now they will be of the same age. Maybe that's why he was made younger? so that he could match her up in the ''planned'' sequel?
Besides Lighting is still like 9 years older than him, despite all the time travel.

So what do you think of lighting x noel eh? better no?

I would like Fang with Kane highwind in dissidia 



MasterSitsu said:


> Why do fans insist Lightning has to end up with some one because she is the main character?



Because yes, because of the fear that she gets paired with an insufferable ass that doesn't deserve her, if it comes that she gets paired at all.


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope is the same age as Light in XIII-2. 

As for Lightning, I believe that she will be happy in the end - guy or not. I don't know if she will have a boyfriend. I'd like to think that obvious pairings sometimes shouldn't happen... but that's the way it tends to go.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Versus better have a love story.  Even if it's not as major as TidusxYuna or ZidanexDagger. But I want some NoctisxStella


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

^Props to you man, NoctisXStella is hopefully there


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis x Cola. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

I never really saw tidus yuna as a "major love story". It may have just been the way i played it, but it felt more like a part of the overall story of everyone just going through this adventure and two people just happen to go into that type of relationship.

It didn't feel like that story was the crux of the story, i liked it in that way, it was semi low key


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Versus better have a love story.  Even if it's not as major as TidusxYuna or ZidanexDagger. But I want some NoctisxStella



Well, if Nomura was willing to take some risks, he'd make sure their love was tragic. That them being on opposite sides wouldn't merely be a case of "it's okay, I'll defect because I love you" but rather a case of "I love you, but my duty comes first". Y'know, where the two of them want to put their differences aside but don't because they can't. Nomura could even get brownie points by not only having Stella as a boss you fight multiple times, but having her fight Noctis one final time _after_ the final boss of the game.

But Nomura won't do that. He says it's a dark tragedy, but this is still a Final Fantasy game so I'm not expecting a tearjerker.


----------



## Sera (Dec 18, 2011)

Gippal x Rikku should have had more scenes.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, if Nomura was willing to take some risks, he'd make sure their love was tragic. That them being on opposite sides wouldn't merely be a case of "it's okay, I'll defect because I love you" but rather a case of "I love you, but my duty comes first". Y'know, where the two of them want to put their differences aside but don't because they can't. Nomura could even get brownie points by not only having Stella as a boss you fight multiple times, but having her fight Noctis one final time _after_ the final boss of the game.
> 
> But Nomura won't do that. He says it's a dark tragedy, but this is still a Final Fantasy game so I'm not expecting a tearjerker.



I like the way you think a lot since it's the way I want it. He did say the game will make people cry possibly over and over. And from the trailers it seems like your idea might be true to some magnitude. When Noctis runs into Stella in the street and the run towards each other it's like they wanna hug and be friends, but their symbols show up and they have to follow what their powers tell them. I definitely want her to be a boss you fight often, that was always my wish. Maybe even Stella and the dude in the hood/cloak as multiple fights. He'll be the "final" boss and she comes after as a kinda Sephiroth/Omnislash fight where you can't really lose, but it has meaning and adds to the story.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Versus better have a love story.  Even if it's not as major as TidusxYuna or ZidanexDagger. But I want some NoctisxStella



"Me x Your Sig" 

I would like to see some love story in Versus too between Noctis and Stella 

-LS-


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe Nomura can deliver, the romance stories in FF always stink.


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

I preordered XIII-2 and I'm hoping I don't regret it. Lighting is one of my favorite female leads of all time, let alone the FF series. No matter how many critical flaws XIII had, I do feel a certain amount of loyalty to the story.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Wrong thread homeboy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, if Nomura was willing to take some risks, he'd make sure their love was tragic. That them being on opposite sides wouldn't merely be a case of "it's okay, I'll defect because I love you" but rather a case of "I love you, but my duty comes first". Y'know, where the two of them want to put their differences aside but don't because they can't. Nomura could even get brownie points by not only having Stella as a boss you fight multiple times, but having her fight Noctis one final time _after_ the final boss of the game.
> 
> But Nomura won't do that. He says it's a dark tragedy, but this is still a Final Fantasy game so I'm not expecting a tearjerker.



That basically denigrates it in my view   Romeo and Juliet love is shallow as all hell. But it isn't love if it is forgotten about simply because one cares more about their job than the other person.

For me, if it were something like impassable circumstances forced them down the path to fighting each other over and over, it would make a lot more sense than either of them being unwilling/uncompromising enough to look at the big picture of what their fighting for/against. 

Basically, its gotta be more than just their duty, its gonna be the whole way of life


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> For me, if it were something like *impassable circumstances forced them* down the path to fighting each other over and over, it would make a lot more sense than either of them being unwilling/uncompromising enough to look at the big picture of what their fighting for/against.





Looks like they are kinda being forced back against their will, and then give in... Sorta.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Looks like they are kinda being forced back against their will, and then give in... Sorta.



That was pretty good CG for when it came out , i hope they have better CG when the game ships


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

I love how the "-2" games of everything get more naked ladies. FFX-2 and now XIII-2.

VERY OBVIOUS WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII-2: The Peril of Stella's Apparel.


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if this was secretly canceled.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't even joke about that!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

SoraOVO said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if this was secretly canceled.



It can't get canceled. The games in production for god sakes =S


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It can't get canceled. The games in production for god sakes =S



Its what happens where people don't look over the info before they say something.


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It can't get canceled. The games in production for god sakes =S


As far as we know. Look at Metal Gear Rising, that was supposedly in production but was actually canceled, then recently put back in development.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

SoraOVO said:


> As far as we know. Look at Metal Gear Rising, that was supposedly in production but was actually canceled, then recently put back in development.



As far as I know, Nomura or some SE representative talks about bits of info about Versus from time to time when Metal Gear Rising never did until recently.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Was rising officially canceled at one point? I don't remember seeing a report like that before. Just that his team couldn't come through in producing rising so he turned to platinum games.


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

Mura said:


> Was rising officially canceled at one point? I don't remember seeing a report like that before. Just that his team couldn't come through in producing rising so he turned to platinum games.




No formal announcement, no one knew. Hence where my slightly sarcastic statement on Versus 13's development state came from. lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh and Just because Metal Gear Solid Rising was canceled and revamped, doesn't mean a DIFFERENT director developing a DIFFERENT game will do the same. >.>


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

SoraOVO said:


> No formal announcement, no one knew. Hence where my slightly sarcastic statement on Versus 13's development state came from. lol



I see, I gotcha now.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

It won't get cancelled. Nomura and I are besties-- he won't do anything to make me break our friendship


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

You know, the only romance I liked since the 3d FF came out was the Cloud and Aerith one. Because it wasnt your typical romance, I mean just went things start to develop it all crashes down in a sudden instance. The tragedy and the deep meaning of loving someone deep within your heart is something special. Why do you think that Nomura likes it so much? That's why Advent children was made for in the first place.


> Hope is the same age as Light in XIII-2.


What? 28? no way, he is 21, the age that she was in XIII. Time travel or not.
Leave him for Vanille, You creepy people come up with the weirdest pairings. The most normal one so far has been Noctis x Stella and that's not even going to be a romance game, probably going to end up tragically.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2011)

SOMEONE SAID HOPE X VANILLE. 





I'M HERE, GIVE ME THE SMEX.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> SOMEONE SAID HOPE X VANILLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it and yes this pairing would actually make sense in every way. After all they did pinkie promise no? If not then XIII teaches us something.
Fuck honor codes and oath's.


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> What? 28? no way, he is 21, the age that she was in XIII. Time travel or not.
> Leave him for Vanille, You creepy people come up with the weirdest pairings. The most normal one so far has been Noctis x Stella and that's not even going to be a romance game, probably going to end up tragically.



Well, it says they're both 24.  We shall see.

On a side note, what the _*hell*_ were they thinking making Serah wear that bikini? They're taking the piss now. Even I don't think it's cute and I like the clothes in XIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't get me started on FFVII romance 

After crisis core the pairings were pretty much obvious, so there isn't really much to say about that


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't get me started on FFVII romance
> 
> After crisis core the pairings were pretty much obvious, so there isn't really much to say about that


Crisis  core didn't even exist back then and didnt change sh*t, and Sakaguchi wanted to explore tragic love relations that where kept in the heart even after loss. Regardless of your pairing likings.

Kushina: Lighting is 28 on XIII-2, and don't be surprised about Serah having a bikini, didn't I said to you that she is Toriyama's waifu GF, his Otaku desire loves to objectify woman. Specially lolitas.

Just like Aya brea, she was originally made to be a strong serious woman character but in 3rth birthday she ended up being fking objectified in the most stereotypical and pathetic ways.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 19, 2011)

For the people who's been bullshitting that Versus will secretly get canceled....



> *In the early days of FFXIII?s development, the Fabula Nova Crystallis project was a big deal for Square Enix. What has XIII?s reception done to this suite of titles ? are any cancelled or being re-developed?*
> 
> _Firstly, Type 0 for PSP came out in Japan recently ? it?s been received quite well, we think. Then there?s Versus XIII, which is currently in development. We released a trailer in January and since then there has been nothing, but I can assure you the team is working extremely hard on it and I think people will be excited when they next see it._



Source: 

Now we can say that Versus is going to be a title that will not turn out like Metal Gear Rising at all.


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Kushina: Lighting is 28 on XIII-2, and don't be surprised about Serah having a bikini, didn't I said to you that she is Toriyama's waifu GF, his Otaku desire loves to objectify woman. Specially lolitas.
> 
> Just like Aya brea, she was originally made to be a strong serious woman character but in 3rth birthday she ended up being fking objectified in the most stereotypical and pathetic ways.



It's not fair that Serah gets treated that way though. *sigh*


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Crisis  core didn't even exist back then and didnt change sh*t, and Sakaguchi wanted to explore tragic love relations that where kept in the heart even after loss. Regardless of your pairing likings.
> 
> Kushina: Lighting is 28 on XIII-2, and don't be surprised about Serah having a bikini, didn't I said to you that she is Toriyama's waifu GF, his Otaku desire loves to objectify woman. Specially lolitas.
> 
> Just like *Aya brea*, she was originally made to be a strong serious woman character but in *3rth birthday* she ended up being fking objectified in the most stereotypical and pathetic ways.



You never played Parasite Eve 2 have you?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> You never played Parasite Eve 2 have you?



Wasn't just the shower scene she got her bare skin shown? And that was it?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2011)

Lmafo

New ending just saw on stream


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Caius is not dead FFxiii 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> It's not fair that Serah gets treated that way though. *sigh*


Tell the director, it's his waifu and he cand o as he pleases because he is a fking wierdo Jerk.

Versus will NOT get cancelled, it will crush the market with it's massive success and will probably end up being game of the year.
Also costumes in versus will be all boss Like! Heck Nomura could give to noctis his original costume design to his apparel just for the heck of it and for fun.

Poor Lighting.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Tell the director, it's his waifu and he cand o as he pleases because he is a fking wierdo Jerk.
> 
> Versus will NOT get cancelled, it will crush the market with it's massive success and will probably end up being game of the year.
> Also costumes in versus will be all boss Like! Heck Nomura could give to noctis his original costume design to his apparel just for the heck of it and for fun.
> ...



I would love the option of having Noctis's original costume design in the game as a alternate costume. That would be sick


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I would love the option of having Noctis's original costume design in the game as a alternate costume. That would be sick



I think we are bound to wear that costume at some part in the late game. After all the powers that he has in the trailer and that sword are supposed to be acquired in late game no?
Never the less I am sure we will enjoy it in the muthafking game!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't wait any longer for this game.. how many years have we been waiting now?

-LS-


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

How many years have christians awaited for christ to return, or any religion for their messiah to resurrect and return.

I'd say you guys need to learn a lot in patience.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Goova said:


> How many years have christians awaited for christ to return, or any religion for their messiah to resurrect and return.
> 
> I'd say you guys need to learn a lot in patience.



Zombies don't come back twice.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Tell the director, it's his waifu and he cand o as he pleases because he is a fking wierdo Jerk.







> Poor Lighting.



I think Lightning may be a victim of objectification too. I mean, her skirt was super short in the first game. And her current outfit is like a male's fantasy - woman in armour/uniform. Or maybe I'm reading into this too much. 

One thing I can say about Stella is that I like her outfit!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Zombies don't come back twice.



or the first time i would argue


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wasn't just the shower scene she got her bare skin shown? And that was it?



All the stupid fan service was just stupid.

Kushina:
The only big shot at SE that does not objectify woman in the ridicule is Nomura.
Toriyama is just a horny otaku wierdo, look at what she did to Lighting! He ripped her into a servant character and ripped her clothes off.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

That scene with Lightning was fan service.  I bet he doesn't make one shirtless scene with Noel. 

I saw that video comparing XIII-2 on PS3 and Xbox. There was hardly any difference in the quality. PS3 had a slightly higher frame rate, but that was it. I hope the same doesn't happen with Versus. >.<


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> That scene with Lightning was fan service.  I bet he doesn't make one shirtless scene with Noel.
> 
> I saw that video comparing XIII-2 on PS3 and Xbox. There was hardly any difference in the quality. PS3 had a slightly higher frame rate, but that was it. I hope the same doesn't happen with Versus. >.<



Basically Toriyama = Ignorant and Lame Developer


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Ignorant to my needs?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Ignorant to my needs?



That means your ignorant


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

VERSUS XIII could go down as the best FF of all-time or it could be a huge disaster. They have the teams from KH and AC working on it so I have a good feeling about the title. We probably won't see it until Christmas 2012 but I hope we'll all be happy with the results.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you starting something with me, Noctis? Huh, huh?  Nothing wrong a bit of Noel in my life. :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Are you starting something with me, Noctis? Huh, huh?  Nothing wrong a bit of Noel in my life. :33



Even if Noel could be ruined at any point in time by Toriyama's actions? Who knows, Noel could be Toriyama's next bitch


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Noooo! Noel, save yourself.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> All the stupid fan service was just stupid.
> 
> Kushina:
> The only big shot at SE that does not objectify woman in the ridicule is Nomura.
> Toriyama is just a horny otaku wierdo, look at what she did to Lighting! He ripped her into a servant character and ripped her clothes off.



Going to point out that the clothes damage thing in 3rd Birthday was Nomura's idea


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 20, 2011)

Noel is dead , Serah is dead, Lightling is dead,Fang is dead,Vanille is dead 
Whats going on


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

Only the Rapture.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Noel is dead , Serah is dead, Lightling is dead,Fang is dead,Vanille is dead
> Whats going on



 .


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

Why are people talking about 13, that game is bad.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

Why *are* people talking about XIII?

Versus boxart. Ideas. Simple like XIII and XIII-2 or more convoluted like IX? I'd prefer something like XIII-2 or even X as long as it only shows Noctis.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Why are people talking about 13, that game is bad.



That was the topic of discussion like three weeks ago. Where have you been? No doubt complaining about a game to anyone who'll listen.





Fraust said:


> Why *are* people talking about XIII?
> 
> Versus boxart. Ideas. Simple like XIII and XIII-2 or more convoluted like IX? *I'd prefer something like XIII-2 or even X as long as it only shows Noctis*.



I'll agree with that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Why *are* people talking about XIII?
> 
> Versus boxart. Ideas. Simple like XIII and XIII-2 or more convoluted like IX? I'd prefer something like XIII-2 or even X as long as it only shows Noctis.



Cause there was nothing else to talk about. 

But Versus boxart should be all epic and shit, with Noctis and his boys and various characters on the cover with swag, with Stepha's face in the background all omnious and shit.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

Stella. And that sounds like a fucking Lord of the Rings cover. Too much shit going on.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Noctis and the main antagonist, I guess.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Stella. And that sounds like a fucking Lord of the Rings cover. Too much shit going on.



Its cool, and it would appeal to the fickle minded dudebros buying games based on cover too (until they play the game that is). Sales will be good, and hopefully Square will want to push out more RPGs afterwards.

This is all wishful dreaming though.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2011)

Versus boxart should be Noctis and Stella facing different directions


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 20, 2011)

Noctis and Stella only not enough scenes in the previews


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Going to point out that the clothes damage thing in 3rd Birthday was Nomura's idea



Well yeah, but this guys took it to a whole new level. In a pervert stereotypical way rather than a serious battle worn way.

Box should be like a movie.
Or simply Noctis sitting on his throne, like skyrim cover or something.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Noctis and Stella only not enough scenes in the previews



What do you mean?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the idea behind having the monsters you defeat join you, but I am never getting my hopes up for a SE game again.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't like Stella's costume design. I guess I'm highly against modern fashion incorporation in FF games, seeing as I hated Serah's design in XIII as well.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *I don't like Stella's costume design.* I guess I'm highly against modern fashion incorporation in FF games, seeing as *I hated Serah's design in XIII as well*.



Wow, you are like a Mini Me in the making.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> What do you mean?



Usually we get a lot of actions between heroine and main character in promos
So This more like brobro fantasy


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

that's not a good thing brightly, turn away, do it now.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

Modernism for the motherfucking win. 

I like medieval style as much as the next LoTR and Game of Thrones geek, but modernism is where it's at. Technology, metropolis, simplicity, swag*ger*, Noctis.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Modernism for the motherfucking win.
> 
> I like medieval style as much as the next LoTR and Game of Thrones geek, but modernism is where it's at. Technology, metropolis, simplicity, swag*ger*, Noctis.



Ironically, considering FFVII is my most favorite FF game, I actually prefer more pure fantasy themes in comparison to modern fantasy...or if its going to mix the two, would prefer it to be more akin to FFX than what I've seen of Versus. Not to say I dislike modern fantasy, the opposite. I just like the anime-infused high fantasy settings more.

I'm just full of contradictions.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Modernism for the motherfucking win.
> 
> I like medieval style as much as the next LoTR and Game of Thrones geek, but modernism is where it's at. Technology, metropolis, simplicity, swag*ger*, Noctis.


 Never been a big fan of medieval fantasy stuff, but that's because most games with that theme are dreary and gray. It just makes me depressed, and makes me want to play a more colorful game. 

Your sig...



...it has me...



...and it won't let go.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2011)

Watched preview again heard Stella mentioned 'Goddess Etro' guess who that is  and the reference of light and dark thas in xiii 2
Versus is next? :33


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 21, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Never been a big fan of medieval fantasy stuff, but that's because most games with that theme are dreary and gray. It just makes me depressed, and makes to play a more colorful game.
> 
> You're sig...
> 
> ...



Most medieval fantasy games that I've played have been western rpgs, so I do understand, especially since they mostly have a darker style than jrpgs. They both have their charms though.

Fraust's sig...

I know... 

I actually sat staring at the sig for a while


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't like how modern Versus looks. I mean, it has some non-contemporary elements here & there, but overall, am not liking its setting.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

Why people hating on our own time?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Why people hating on our own time?



Because its not as interesting as a whole different fantasy world operating under its own customs and laws and rules instead of just NYC with Magic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

I love rpgs set in modern-future time, not so much medieval which is usually very boring.

Mecha, gun swords, super soldiers, etc is what makes them more interesting.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Fallout is set in the 60's future and is an addicting RPG!!!
Versus will have a lot of fallout 3 traits, specially the wasteland and the 60's look for commercial stuff like gas stations, rubies kind of restaurants, super markets etc...


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Fallout is set in the 60's future and is an addicting RPG!!!
> Versus will have a lot of fallout 3 traits, specially the wasteland and the 60's look for commercial stuff like gas stations, rubies kind of restaurants, super markets etc...





What in the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope they really play on the mafia thing.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually, that's the part I do find interesting. All the important people look straight out of the Godfather.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

Too bad the Godfather was shit.

And what was confusing about Sui's post? The world outside of the city that we've seen is slightly similar to Fallout 3.

And I find modern settings more interesting because when you have a complete fantasy world, you can't do anything wrong. Cat people with pets makes sense. And although that is definitely entertaining, for this game that I'm so passionate about I'd rather it be closer to the realm of realism (obviously putting the given powers and magic aside).


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Too bad the Godfather was shit.*




I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll make you an offer you can't refuse, you can have Versus in 2012 but first you must suffer through XIII-2, capice?


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'll make you an offer you can't refuse, you can have Versus in 2012 but first you must suffer through XIII-2, capice?



That's...not a bad deal.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, its a terrible deal.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

You mean FFXIII-3 and FFXIII-4.

And I'd agree with Esura about the Godfather...

...if it wasn't for the fact he likes Twilight.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

As I said before Krory, I like more things than I dislike. This applies to movies, games, comics, animes, and most TV shows that not of the reality show variety (I hate reality shows).

I guess I'm just easy to please.

Btw, Godfather is a motherfucking classic of epic proportions. I don't think I ever watched a movie with such a great cast of actors and superb script in all my short life. I watched it and the second one like 10 times. Fuck the third one though.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> You mean FFXIII-3 and FFXIII-4.
> 
> And I'd agree with Esura about the Godfather...
> 
> ...if it wasn't for the fact he likes Twilight.



I dont think XIII-3 or XIII-4 will exist because of the failass sales that XIII-2 recieved


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

>Implying that will stop Square


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 25, 2011)

^The director even talked about if XIII-2 flops, they will just reset and continue on with FF15 and so on


----------



## Fraust (Dec 25, 2011)

Yumm, FFXV.

Oh wait, isn't there another game we should get?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 25, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Yumm, FFXV.
> 
> Oh wait, isn't there another game we should get?



Eh I dont think XV will come out with Versus in development considering the fact that XV will most likely be a action RPG and use a similar engine (5 year dev cycle minimum) that Versus is using


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 25, 2011)

Whatever happened to 14?

Oh rite.

MMPORG. x____x


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Implying that will stop Square


Even Square wouldn't go that far. :rofl

would they.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^The director even talked about if XIII-2 flops, they will just reset and continue on with FF15 and so on



so... toriyama really wanted to make a thirth part then?? But now he cant because his pathetic project flopped?

good stuf, so did they found out the good ending for xiii-2? was lighting even happy on the end?
or does she continue to be ''poor lighting''?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 25, 2011)

i fuckin hate sqeenix nowadays every since they became shit. japanese people can be soooooo fuckin retarded in gaming.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 26, 2011)

XIII-2 flopped? lol.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 26, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> XIII-2 flopped? lol.



Tell me what you think



Im guessing it was a disappointment, even X-2 sold more xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 26, 2011)

well, it's probably making profit but yeah, that's a lot less sold copies. it probably sucks anyway.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 26, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> well, it's probably making profit but yeah, that's a lot less sold copies. it probably sucks anyway.



Its funny because Tales of Xillia even sold more


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

XIII-2 flopping is good for us right Noctis?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

Called it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 26, 2011)

@Suigetsu: It just continues to prove that Toriyama sucks at getting people to buy his games yet again  Horrible director...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 26, 2011)

Doubt it would help versus because its a Failed FF and that just helps the feeling of getting tired of FF since its been such a long running franchise. Why buy a new FF if the last one failed?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Doubt it would help versus because its a Failed FF and that just helps the feeling of getting tired of FF since its been such a long running franchise. Why buy a new FF if the last one failed?



The last 3 have failed 
XIII, XIV and XIII-2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The last 3 have failed
> XIII, XIV and XIII-2



Exactly my point.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> @Suigetsu: It just continues to prove that Toriyama sucks at getting people to buy his games yet again  Horrible director...



Word. I don't know how the hell they keep assigning games to him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 26, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Word. I don't know how the hell they keep assigning games to him.



Well since he holds the title of director he will continue to make games for them until he isn't there anymore.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well since he holds the title of director he will continue to make games for them until he isn't there anymore.



Unfortunately so. :/


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Lets not forget that Kitase thinks highly of Toriyama.

He wont be going anywhere anytime soon unless he royally fucks up something (like making a flop on the level of Spirits Within).


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

Well Kitase is an idiot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Kitase should be the director himself for XV, he is the best.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Kitase is primarily a producer now of the mainline FF series development team, Product Development Division 1. His last directed FF game was FFVIII and I don't see him going back to directing.

Mind you, as producer, he chooses directors and shit for mainline FF games. He chosed Toriyama due to the positive reception of FFX, which Toriyama was one of the directors for. Also, he supports most of Toriyama's decisions and strongly defended FFXIII's design choices. Granted, this is only what we see and things behind scenes could be wildly different but I kind of doubt it after FFXIII's development post mortem.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

He should go back to directing is what I'm saying.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> He should go back to directing is what I'm saying.


I know. I was just saying the probability of that is low indeed considering Kitase is at a higher position in Square than back then when he did directed older FF games. 

So yeah, I'm shitting on your hopes and dreams with reality.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Bring in Ito or something as well, they can keep eachother under control and make a balanced game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2011)

XIII-2 flopped in japan?  

Well there goes my last drop of intrests for it, the only thing i was amused with was that chocobo kicking ass in that monster party trailer (LOVE those cute creatures!).  other than that, fuck toriyama.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Nobody really liked XIII all that much, including Japan, so it was expected.

It's gonna do even worse in the USA.

Then they can finally focus on Versus, and can be forgiven for making mediocre messes.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Who directed VII again? I get lost with the changing directors in every game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Who directed VII again? I get lost with the changing directors in every game.



Kitase             .


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Who directed VII again? I get lost with the changing directors in every game.



I think it was Nomura and had the legendary sakaguchi as producer.

XIII was a laughable otaku shit. And IX would had been the best, if it where not for the furry fesign.

Edit: Yeah Kitase seemed to have directed it but Nomura had a very strong hand in there as co-director I think. Let me check because I am not 100% secure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Nomura was writer and artist for FFVII.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Kitase             .





Suigetsu said:


> I think it was Nomura and had the legendary sakaguchi as producer.
> 
> XIII was a laughable otaku shit. And IX would had been the best, if it where not for the furry fesign.
> 
> Edit: Yeah Kitase seemed to have directed it but Nomura had a very strong hand in there as co-director I think. Let me check because I am not 100% secure.





Sephiroth said:


> Nomura was writer and artist for FFVII.



Checked it out, it's Kitase. Nomura was the artist and writer. :33


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

I really miss Uematsu btw. :/ It's just not the same.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I really miss Uematsu btw. :/ It's just not the same.



It's not Final Fantasy is what it is.  

Hopefully he does XV, XII & XIII's music sucks, and how can you not have fanfare?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Nomura was writer and artist for FFVII.



writer, that explains it. Nomura can come up with good stories and can make good stories. Unlike Toriyama which is a fking skunk.
Who made VIII anyways? I tough it was super stupid.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's not Final Fantasy is what it is.
> 
> Hopefully he does XV, XII & XIII's music sucks, and how can you not have fanfare?



I know right. I understand him wanting to do other projects but honestly, I can't remember a single track from the soundtracks from X on that I found memorable. Nothing like 'To Zanarkand' or 'The Oath' or whatever.



Suigetsu said:


> writer, that explains it. Nomura can come up with good stories and can make good stories. Unlike Toriyama which is a fking skunk.
> Who made VIII anyways? I tough it was super stupid.



Heck yeah, Nomura is a genius.

And I loved VIII.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

I think that versus will have the victory fanfare, even if it's on a sad piano theme.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 26, 2011)

I want it to be like MGS4 with funny and cool cameos.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> writer, that explains it. Nomura can come up with good stories and can make good stories. Unlike Toriyama which is a fking skunk.
> Who made VIII anyways? I tough it was super stupid.



FFVIII is a blunder on everyone's part since everyone good was there, Kitase was director though.

But Ito made the fucked up battle system, and Kitase and Nomura wrote a bad story.

Everything was there, the game just fell short, but not quite like FFXIII in my opinion.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFVIII is a blunder on everyone's part since everyone good was there, Kitase was director though.
> 
> But Ito made the fucked up battle system, and Kitase and Nomura wrote a bad story.
> 
> Everything was there, the game just fell short.



The junction battle system was really weird yeah but I liked the story and the 'loop'-ending. I thought it was quite interesting. But I might be severely attached to it since it was the first FF I ever played.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFVIII is a blunder on everyone's part since everyone good was there, Kitase was director though.
> 
> But Ito made the fucked up battle system, and Kitase and Nomura wrote a bad story.
> 
> Everything was there, the game just fell short.



Touchee.
You know, I always tough Quistis was fking hot. More than Rhiona Imo. aND Squall was an emo fagg. I mean I forgive cloud because the guy was too traumatized and filled of emotionally exhausting events in his life but the other was just a cold jerk.
And Ultemecia... what a stupid bad char.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

I liked Squall :< And Quistis was hot with her glasses and all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> The junction battle system was really weird yeah but I liked the story and the 'loop'-ending. I thought it was quite interesting. But I might be severely attached to it since it was the first FF I ever played.



I actually like FFVIII far more than FFXII and FFXIII at least, the atmosphere and characters are more interesting and the game is still pretty good when you play it regular.

FFVIII also has the best soundtrack of the psx games.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually like FFVIII far more than FFXII and FFXIII at least, the atmosphere and characters are more interesting and the game is still pretty good when you play it regular.
> 
> FFVIII also has the best soundtrack of the psx games.
> .



I agree with this. I like the XII/XIII battle systems a lot more than the previous battle systems, but the story was undeniably better than the latest two installments and the soundtrack (Uematsu <3) was fantastic too.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 26, 2011)

Melodies of Life > FFVIII.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muW-yqp_YM4[/YOUTUBE]

Laguna.

Best character in the game.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Laguna <3

I actually liked Rinoa too.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 26, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Best character in the game.



That's not saying much.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Nobody really liked XIII all that much, including Japan, so it was expected.
> 
> It's gonna do even worse in the USA.
> 
> Then they can finally focus on Versus, and can be forgiven for making mediocre messes.


True, I think the game's reception says more about FFXIII than it does for XIII-2. XIII just soured people's taste for FF (well more for XIII's continuity and a little less for the series completely), but it shows that not many want to go back to that storyline when the first game isn't all that great.


Fraust said:


> That's not saying much.


Damn you and that sexy sig!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd tap that sig.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry, she's all mine. I know her in person, too.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Lucky you


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

F*r*aust needs to tap that.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Fraust is a liar, Faust on the other hand...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a liar. I do know a girl that looks like her, though, also with excellent features.

Now if only I could find a girl that looked like Stella for myself. [/futurewifewouldnotlikereadingthis]


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Stella is pretty, but pretty average as far as FF girls are concerned. I'd still tap a girl that looked like her though.

Give me a Yuna, Rikku, or Tifa any day. Or hell, Rinoa. Shes pretty cute, and thats the only thing Rinoa got going for her...shitty character.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

One of the hottest FF women character is this women 

*Spoiler*: __ 















And Tifa is the 2nd one ;D

EDIT: Actually they share the 1st place together


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

A lot of people on this board have a Fang fetish for some reason.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> A lot of people on this board have a Fang fetish for some reason.



They do? I didn't know about that, but she is hot to be honest


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

Because women with exotic appearances and accents are deemed sexy.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> They do? I didn't know about that, *but she is hot to be honest*


Damn straight.



Fraust said:


> Because women with exotic appearances and accents are deemed sexy.



Its why I liked Fran in FFXII.

I like Vanille more than Fang personally.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Because women with exotic appearances and accents are deemed sexy.



And I really like your SIG I think that this is my third time saying it


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to neg Fraust for that sig. Its distracting like a friend. 

Now take off the bra...no don't zip up the suit again!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 27, 2011)

fang is fugly fran is hot


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Now take off the bra...no don't zip up the suit again!



And this time make the animation slower


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Fang is fucking hot. But I have to say, Fran rubbed me in all the right ways too. I'd just play with her to see her run and shake that booty. 

Lulu was hot too, in her own eccentric style.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

>Australians
>Rabbits
>Emogirls

Poorest taste in women EVER.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Australians
> >Rabbits
> >Emogirls
> 
> Poorest taste in women EVER.



 

It's probably because I'm a woman.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> *>Australians*
> >Rabbits
> >Emogirls
> 
> Poorest taste in women EVER.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> It's probably because I'm a woman.



Or retarded.


----------



## Sera (Dec 27, 2011)

Boys.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Lulu is hot and she is all wise and badass and shit. Too bad she had that thick dress belt thingy on.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 27, 2011)

Lightning's the hottest


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

She got that navel ring too. Lightning be bangin'.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 27, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Boys.



Girls


----------



## Sera (Dec 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Girls



Oh ho.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or retarded.



Friendly today, aren't we? 



Esura said:


> Lulu is hot and she is all wise and badass and shit. Too bad she had that thick dress belt thingy on.



Yes, thank you!



Esura said:


> She got that navel ring too. Lightning be bangin'.



Lightning has a navel ring?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Vanille more than Fang personally.


                            .


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Girls



I would + Rep you, but I can't


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

Fang is really hot and one of my favorites, even if she and lighting where victims of a terrible director and game.
I really Like Aerith too and Terra is cool too. I like Roza and Ridya


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Fang is only awesome because she's really a guy.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Fang is only awesome because she's really a guy.


even if fang was a guy she/he would still be better looking then lightning.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Which is funny because they heavily "feminized" Lightning from her original, more bad-ass design.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 27, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuu I'm a leg man 

So light is a no go for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Which is funny because they heavily "feminized" Lightning from her original, more bad-ass design.



You mean Cloud?


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You mean Cloud?



Yeah. When she was more like Cloudfag and less like Squallfag.

Before the faggy pink hair.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

Fang solos.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^The director even talked about if XIII-2 flops, they will just reset and continue on with FF15 and so on



FFXIII-2: to be continued...



& then it doesn't ?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

I like how this thread is never about the actual game it's about.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

I think this game will be the end of FF for me, whether it comes out or not, any game planned after this one I'll ignore.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Wouldn't say that's not a wise decision. My own patience with SE is winding to an end.

Maybe if they got new management I'd give em a serious look again, maybe


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I like how this thread is never about the actual game it's about.



Why would anyone talk about a game that does not, and will never, exist?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

It's fun to imagine.

It makes you feel like a kid again.

Like building a pillow fort.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh man, pillow forts


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

But pillow forts actually existed.

They still do.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Can you build a pillow fort at this exact moment?

If not all you can do is imagine it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Of course I can.

I'm _in_ a fucking pillow fort right now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

While NF is squishy and has rather poorly designed structure and foundation, it doesn't have that magic that says "pillow fort"


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ILike building a pillow fort.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

My pillow fort has wifi, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> While NF is squishy and has rather poorly designed structure and foundation, it doesn't have that magic that says "pillow fort"



Not NF, you n00b.

Like Gnome, I live in a pillow fort with wi-fi.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

living the dream


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Like a boss.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

I live in a pillowfort with backlighting and 4G.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 27, 2011)

gone back 3 pages for info and all i got was:

Lightning has navel ring
there are female members here
pillow forts never die
Esura is in paradox loop due to a Sig.

sigh...this game was a lie.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Of course it was.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 27, 2011)

here's to hoping 2012 might bring versus news!

i think 2012 is a good year for versus

end of the world, a game that never came to this world even now

it seems like it will happen

iv got a good feeling that 2012 will be good for versus!


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 27, 2011)

saying shit like that just make it all seem even more hopeless.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

in japan     .


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

You're all screwed. 

Wait for the FFXIII-3 announcement.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Orange soda and fun dip, ah my teeth!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Lighting has... a navel ring? ? where the fck did Esura got that from?


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Yes, thank you!


I always liked Lulu since day one. It doesn't hurt that as a Black Mage, she is pretty much always used in my party too.




MitsukiShiroi said:


> Lightning has a navel ring?





Suigetsu said:


> Lighting has... a navel ring? ? where the fck did Esura got that from?



Yes. Its hard to spot in game but it is there in certain scenes, like when Fang summoned Bahamut. Its also in official artwork.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

What.....the fuck...am i reading? 

Anyhow noctis solo's every character in XIII.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What.....the fuck...am i reading?
> 
> Anyhow noctis solo's every character in XIII.



Yeah, like _that's_ hard to do.

With a bunch of emo-brats and tramps.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Noctis is the only interesting character in Versus XIII thus far. Lightning, Snow, and Sazh are better than him though...especially Snow.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]

Best...theme...in fucking game...ever. Shit, this is what I'd walk out to if I was a mixed martial artist.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

>Staple stereotypical JRPG female
>Staple stereotypical JRPG male
>Staple stereotypical black video game character

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Lightning's on par. sazh...meh. Oh god snow?  That seifer-wannabe/bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can go drop himself to an endless abysal fury-pit of hell. Though i'll admit his theme is good (i didn't know it was his actually).


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

The fact that Noctis is being compared to any XIII character is beyond me.

Beyond. Me.

What. The. Fuck.

Get out.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Lightning's on par. sazh...meh. Oh god snow?  That seifer-wannabe/bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can go drop himself to an endless abysal fury-pit of hell. Though i'll admit his theme is good (i didn't know it was his actually).



Snow just got that gangsta swag. Noctis reminds me way too much of Uchiha Sasuke for some reason, or Yoshimori from Kekkaishi.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Good thing he doesn't act like him.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

Snow does not have gangsta swag. He has stereotypical surfer dude macho man uncoolness.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Snow does not have gangsta swag. He has stereotypical surfer dude macho man uncoolness.



He is just trying to fight for his ho though. Its admirable.





He is kind of a dumbass though, but a lovable one.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Esua is trying to say Snow is a wigger.

A wapanese wigger.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Snows "character" reminds me of Naruto.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

I always thought of Snow as Tidus without the daddy issue, which was actually the most interesting part about Tidus.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Only Naruto, at least at one point, proves his worth.

Even just once.

And Naruto is not a wapanese wigger.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

Only thing I liked about Tidus (character wise). That and his speed as in fights were the only cool things about him. Brotherhood sword is also attractive.

Noctis will be a deep ass friend with philosophies that will make players question their morals and realities.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

>FF character
>Personality

Lololol


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Only thing I liked about Tidus (character wise). That and his speed as in fights were the only cool things about him. Brotherhood sword is also attractive.
> 
> *Noctis will be a deep ass friend with philosophies that will make players question their morals and realities.*



aah, where was this confirmed!?? that better be so..!! please dont be trolling..!! T__T


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Unless Square decided to hand Versus over to Eidos or CD, there's no hope of a character with a personality, let alone a deep personality.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

All I hope is to see Noctis and crew do some mafia things and have issues with the fuzz while trying to run his crime kingdom.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

Sora and Riku had personalities. Riku had a good one, or at least one that really interested me.

I'm sure Nomura will do some shit like that.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

MEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> >FF character
> >Personality
> 
> Lololol



Jelly levels rising.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

The detail in this game alone should get it a 9+.

I want my game to do well critically. Hopefully even RPG of the year.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Sora and Riku had personalities. Riku had a good one, or at least one that really interested me.



I don't think that's helping our case here. :sweat


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

The World said:


> Jelly levels rising.



I'm cream filled


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Noctis is the only interesting character in Versus XIII thus far. Lightning, Snow, and Sazh are better than him though...especially Snow.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best...theme...in fucking game...ever. Shit, this is what I'd walk out to if I was a mixed martial artist.


So some guy screaming "Sarah" over and over is better then Noctis. o_0


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure something that exists and we know is better than something that doesn't exist and we don't know.

you know that whole bird in the hand two in the bush thing.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The detail in this game alone should get it a 9+.
> 
> I want my game to do well critically. Hopefully even RPG of the year.


I have no doubt Versus XIII will be great. As far as non-MMO FF/KH games are concerned, I'm normally not too worried about the quality of said titles. Although I wouldn't get too excited about what we've seen so far. Shit changes in development and I know from first hand experience on being hyped on a long awaited game and being burned because it didn't meet my expectations (no it wasn't FFXIII derp), which is why I find Versus extremists amusing.

Now if they would only announce a release date for this game.



MasterSitsu said:


> So some guy screaming "Sarah" over and over is better then Noctis. o_0



Yes, because Noctis doesn't exist. Versus doesn't exist. Its vaporware.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Noctis* is the only interesting character in Versus XIII thus far.



Prompto


Prompto


*Prompto*


*Prompto*


*Prompto*


by far .


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes, because Noctis doesn't exist. Versus doesn't exist. Its vaporware.



Even then he is still better then Snow.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2011)

Slowly my hopes for a release are dissapearing... We are hearing about XIII-3 and XV but nothing about it... maybe they will rename the fucking game into XV to not let the people think that this game is as shitty as XIII


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

If nothing else it'll probably be ten times as pretentious though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura is trolling, I remember the lets fck with Esura day  it was a cool one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys must be bored if all you wanna do is fuck with esura.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

It's better than pretending a game that will never come out is actually going to come out.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

If they really are making 13-3 

there is not way in hell I'm supporting 13-2....

I'll just play better rpg's that are worth my time like xenoblade.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 3, 2012)

So has Versus been canceled or something? Are they planning on picking up that game or not? XIII-2 and Type-0 are both out now no? Why aren't we getting any news?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> If they really are making 13-3
> 
> there is not way in hell I'm supporting 13-2....
> 
> I'll just play better rpg's that are worth my time like xenoblade.



*and* Skyrim 

No I don't think it's cancelled. Nomura has finally learned how to keep quiet. 
Or he's taking a break from his trolling spree


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Just wait a few months, guys.










































































Then you'll hear about it being cancelled.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 3, 2012)

How dare you make me chuckle out loud to an insult on my passion game.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 3, 2012)

Versus XIII isn't canceled, just how The Last Remnant for PS3 wasn't canceled......ever...


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I remember when I watched the first trailer of this game like a hundred times years ago, now I simply don't give a darn if it comes out or not


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Final Fantasy Versus: The Japanese Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 3, 2012)

Well if duke nukem came out I'm sure anything can be released.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah.

But now everyone wishes Duke Nukem Forever was never released... at least it kept the illusion it _might_ be better than complete garbage if it never came out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

It's better to face the harsh reality than to live a lie.

Only then can things improve.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

No, living a lie is pretty comfortable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, living a lie is pretty comfortable.



Comfortable, but causes stagnation, this is never good.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2012)

krory support bitches who don't like their hair being white so they remake the world


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol i knew this game would not see the light of day since day 1


----------



## Yush (Jan 4, 2012)

_y me no PS3 T____T

I'm never gonna get to touch this...*sniff*_


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't worry, it's never coming out.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Don't worry, it's never coming out.





I'm sorry I had too.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

I get no respect


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 4, 2012)

I have Cancer can it come out now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I have Cancer can it come out now



To make a wish foundation "Release FF Versus XIII"
...You're kidding about the cancer right?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 4, 2012)

This game is coming out I have faith.






























Is what I said 7 years ago, then I bought an xbox and life has been good ever since.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2012)

I can wait for Versus, its not like I dont have anything to do till it releases (Shut up Krory I don't mean "if it releases")

Currently playing this to make up for some of the waiting time: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-irrC3iuSo&feature=player_embedded [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

I hate Resonance of Fate....well I don't hate it. Hate is a strong word. I dislike it immensely. I still haven't finished it yet and I wont get shit back for selling it so its stuck in my collection indefinitely. I need to fucking rent more.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hate Resonance of Fate....well I don't hate it. Hate is a strong word. I dislike it immensely. I still haven't finished it yet and I wont get shit back for selling it so its stuck in my collection indefinitely. I need to fucking rent more.



OMG This is a rare moment for Esura to hate something 

Despite the frustration during battles, I actually love it >=D
The Story may not be well done, but characters and the comedy makes up for it


----------



## Fraust (Jan 4, 2012)

I quite hated Resonance of Fate and I'm pretty fucking accepting of games and challenges. The problem with Resonance of Fate's difficulty is the length of the battles. If you could just die and restart from a checkpoint, or the bosses weren't so beast, or the battles weren't linked together with no saves, or they gave you a chance to earn enough money to upgrade your shit, or etc. etc., it'd be an acceptable level of challenging.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> OMG This is a rare moment for Esura to hate something
> 
> Despite the frustration during battles, I actually love it >=D
> The Story may not be well done, but characters and the comedy makes up for it


Well, I told you guys before, I dislike few games and for me to dislike a game the game must have something very off-putting to my gaming sensibilities.



Fraust said:


> I quite hated Resonance of Fate and I'm pretty fucking accepting of games and challenges. The problem with Resonance of Fate's difficulty is the length of the battles. If you could just die and restart from a checkpoint, or the bosses weren't so beast, or the battles weren't linked together with no saves, or they gave you a chance to earn enough money to upgrade your shit, or etc. etc., it'd be an acceptable level of challenging.


This x 1000


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 4, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> OMG This is a rare moment for Esura to hate something
> 
> Despite the frustration during battles, I actually love it >=D
> The Story may not be well done, but characters and the comedy makes up for it


I just tried Resonance of Fate and it made my brain hurt.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

If Versus will ever come out please rename it into XV Square... Seriously everything related to XIII will look like shit in my eyes.

PS
The demo is shit as well. Not appealing at all


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

That's nomura's call since he's been the one in charge of the project  He was also the one who appealed to changing the title of 13 Agito to Type Zero, since that was also his project.

I doubt he'd do the same thing again however, because Versus does share themes with 13. Crystals and Etro(who was introduced in XIII-2, to actually give 13 more relevance to Versus instead of the other way around as Versus had already introduced Etro) to name two of them. Its especially unlikely that it would ever be renamed to 15 even if it were renamed.


Its very mind boggling how he has such a up and down track record considering that Type Zero was probably the best final fantasy that's come out for atleast the last 5 years  It gave just what final fantasy needed. Angst, a ton of blood, good characterization, gore, and also a tragic downer ending 

Still don't forgive him for what he did to KH though


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's nomura's call since he's been the one in charge of the project  He was also the one who appealed to changing the title of 13 Agito to Type Zero, since that was also his project.
> 
> I doubt he'd do the same thing again however, because Versus does share themes with 13. Crystals and Etro(who was introduced in XIII-2, to actually give 13 more relevance to Versus instead of the other way around) to name two of them. Its especially unlikely that it would ever be renamed to 15 even if it were renamed.
> 
> ...



Devil May Cry was planned to be Resident Evil before they just changed the name and theme.

And seriously... Just because it is about crystals and Etro doesn't mean they can't change the name...

But whon knows if the game will come out... Probably XIII-3 will come out before it and ruin the name even more


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

My point is, Square isn't going to waste all the time they spent making up pretentious latin words(Fabula Nova crystallis) to define the 13 series only to have it stop at 2 games, the first and the sequel


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My point is, Square isn't going to waste all the time they spent making up pretentious latin words(Fabula Nova crystallis) to define the 13 series only to have it stop at 2 games, the first and the sequel



They wasted their time by making XIII and XIII-2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Well whatever you wanna say, but that's how it is, that's what i'm saying


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well whatever you wanna say, but that's how it is, that's what i'm saying



And I see no problem of changing the name of ONE game ot this shitty series... ell we only saw what... 2 trailers about 2 years ago.

Only god knows when this game will come out and what happened to it during this span.

Hell XIII-2 was confirmed later and still came out earlier... And I ebt XIII-3 will come out sooner as well


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> And I see no problem of changing the name of ONE game ot this shitty series... ell we only saw what... 2 trailers about 2 years ago.



The problem is that it's already an established plan to have these games in this "series". Even though Type-0 had its name changed, its still considered part of the FNC, in which they even changed the official title for because of the name name change. If they change the name of Versus, it will most likely be something without a number (or something like Type-0), but not XV and it will still be considered an FNC game. That's just how it is. Fact.


I want it to be FFXV more than anyone.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Who the fuck cares about plans from 2009? If they would have planned it that much XIII-2 wouldn't come out faster than Versus and son... Only god knows what happened to the game

Like I said... The original Devil May Cry was planned to be Resident Evil before release... And look what happened.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm laughing at you lot still having such hopes for this game.

Not even counting how much less hope that'll be upgraded to a primary number.

I mean this shit is so fucking hard in "is it or is it not development hell?" there is a good chance it actually is cancelled and they're bullshitting fans along. It wouldn't be the first time a company has done this.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Who the fuck cares about plans from 2009? If they would have planned it that much XIII-2 wouldn't come out faster than Versus and son... Only god knows what happened to the game
> 
> Like I said... The original Devil May Cry was planned to be Resident Evil before release... And look what happened.



You seem to be getting really butthurt over the fact that they won't change the name. And bringing a "god" into each of your posts doesn't make it sound anymore enchanting or prove your point, it just makes you sound like you don't know what you're talking about or how to think for yourself.

And news flash, Square isn't Capcom and Versus isn't supposed to be a sequel that is drifting from the prequel's design like DMC originally was. It's supposed to be a completely different game in a series, you know, like the entire FF series in general.




> Not even counting how much less hope that'll be upgraded to a primary number.


After the last couple games, making it a primary number would be a downgrade. Making it different like Type-0 would be better.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> You seem to be getting really butthurt over the fact that they won't change the name. And bringing a "god" into each of your posts doesn't make it sound anymore enchanting or prove your point, it just makes you sound like you don't know what you're talking about or how to think for yourself.
> 
> And news flash, Square isn't Capcom and Versus isn't supposed to be a sequel that is drifting from the prequel's design like DMC originally was. It's supposed to be a completely different game in a series, you know, like the entire FF series in general.
> 
> ...



I give a damn if they change the name or not, but it would be better IN MY EYES (You know opininion) for the rep after XIII being such a shitty game

And you said it yourself... It is an *entire different game* and who knows what the plans are now... We don't even know if the game lives up to date

And I was talking about the original Devil May Cry who was planned to be before release being Resident Evil 4 and still changed before release

You are the one talking in absolutes that there is no way Square *COULD *do such a move and rename it or even scap the story or entire game, cuz they said in *2009 *that it is part of this crystal series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2012)

Versus was planned to come out last year, so at least we know the game is the final stages.

After that, Nomura can get started on KH3, things look good from here.

Dropping XIII from the title would be okay with me, unnecessary though. It's XIII Versus though, you know the opposite of XIII.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

The fuck is this argument even about?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Versus was planned to come out last year, so at least we know the game is the final stages.
> 
> After that, Nomura can get started on KH3, things look good from here.
> 
> Dropping XIII from the title would be okay with me, unnecessary though.



I wouldn't be so sure that it's in its final stages, considering Nomura was pretty adamant everyone forget about the game for a few years. All of those Kingdom Hearts games they've been making in the meantime (no doubt to fund Versus's development since Squeenix wouldn't put enough money into it to realise what Nomura wants to realise) have just been slowing development down.

The optimistic may expect a release date during the Tokyo Game Show, but if there is one it'll only say "Coming Winter 2013". I'm expecting a late 2013 to early 2014 release date, myself, to position the game as the PS3's swansong so they can try to get more sales due to lack of competition.

But isn't there already as Versus thread? I'll move this stuff over.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I give a damn if they change the name or not, but it would be better IN MY EYES (You know opininion) for the rep after XIII being such a shitty game


No, I don't know what an "opininion is. And Type-0 would have been the same game if it was Agito XIII. So it's irrelevant. Versus has enough followers awaiting its release confirmation that for the most part it won't matter if XIII was shit.



> And you said it yourself... It is an *entire different game* and who knows what the plans are now... We don't even know if the game lives up to date


Well we know after half a decade the name is as it is. You keep mentioning 2009, but the game was in development long before that.



> And I was talking about the original Devil May Cry who was planned to be before release being Resident Evil 4 and still changed before release


Yeah... I know. That's what I said. The original DMC was supposed to be a sequel to RE, but it strayed too far from the series' style so they changed the name. What didn't you understand?



> You are the one talking in absolutes that there is no way Square *COULD *do such a move and rename it or even scap the story or entire game, cuz they said in *2009 *that it is part of this crystal series.


I never said they didn't have the authority to change the name. But in all likelihood, most probably, almost definitely the name will stay Versus XIII since it's already been that name for over half a decade (in development, before people say it doesn't have that name since it doesn't exist). If they changed the name, it's LEAST likely it would be XV, which is what your original post asked for. It already has too much invested into the theme to be expelled from the FNC series. Is it possible? Well, no shit. But it won't happen as it makes no logical sense.

And again, I don't know why you keep bringing up 2009. The only thing that happened that year was the release of XIII. FNC was declared when all three games were revealed in 2006, so...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been six years already

oh this is delicious


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's been six years already
> 
> oh this is delicious



All spent on graphics alone.

Nah just joking, well kinda since that was XIII in a nutshell, but I still hold that the game will be fun, how can it not be when it's an enhanced KH engine.

"KH was not fun to play!"

Well okay then, I disagree heavily.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

KH battle system was fine enough

it's everything in between that was the issue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> KH battle system was fine enough
> 
> it's everything in between that was the issue.



I rather like the Disney worlds and shooter minigames, I see alot of people didn't though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

I was fine with the disney worlds.

The shooter

and everything KH original though

well that shit could go die in a fire.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't we all just agree that this will never see the light of day?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2012)

It will, eventually.

Forever is a short time in video games, hopefully there is light at the end of this tunnel and not wall boobs.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

It would probably be better for the sake and quality of the game if it never came out.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

What's the shooter minigame?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

gummiships

Also I am significantly surprised at the lack of zippers and belts in this game that likely never will be.

I mean there's not eve a single long sleeve and a lack of sleeve on the other side.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought it was gummiships. KH's sucked, but I enjoyed KHII's.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 16, 2012)

Its hilarious to just step back and see what Squeenix has become. Just look at the state of this thread and the XIII-2 thread. 

Had this been at the height of Square's reign in the late-90's... like say if this was the Xenogears or FFIX thread, do you really think their would be this much trolling and whining?  

-----

On-topic I was sort of hopeful for this game at first but now I am certain it will be pretty bad even if it does get released. I can youtube cut scenes and my guess is that's all this game will be good for. *shrugs*


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 16, 2012)

For few days ago I played this game and it had alot of bugs and glitches  but it was fun to play as long as I could.. Until... i woke up and realized that it was just a dream 

Seriously, when is this game coming out.. Ps4 is about to be announced and we wont see this game yet.. and if this game won't get to see the light then when will we get Kingdom Hearts 3.. Ps4?

Ps2 : KH1, KH2, KH CoM,
Ps3 : NOTHING
Ps4 : KH3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

PS4 isn't being announced for a while, i really doubt it. Kitase is stuck on his "10 year plan" phrase, and that means apparently literally lasting for 10 years.

That being said Square has really fucked up their brandname in the past few years. Releasing the underwhelming by previous standards 13,completely broken crap called 14, greedy money grubbing shit like 13-2(it reminds me of X-2) and nothing else of note  

Only Type Zero has been excellent. Unfortunately one game isn't going to turn SE's profits from red to green


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Can't we all just agree that this will never see the light of day?



It will

But it's guaranteed to be awful


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 16, 2012)

People really have to make stupid ass comments like "this game is guaranteed to suck". why do people say such stupid shit


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> People really have to make stupid ass comments like "this game is guaranteed to suck". *why do people say such stupid shit*



Because that's people for ya.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

They don't want it to be good.


But it will be.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope it'll be good. Usually when people talks shit about this game noctis jumps in proves them wrong. Where is noctis right now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks good from what i've seen of it. But apparently everything we've seen was only "art testing".

Nomura confirmed early last year that all gameplay and cut-scenes were done in crystal toolsIas that was what the game was originally supposed to have as the engine), and they would have to redo them in their game specific engine, hence the game has only started production in August. Adding in the apparently "next gen luminous engine", it makes you wonder why they just don't wait for the next gen to release it as a launch title. It can't be any worse trolling people who are expecting it


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it's the wait that's killing people's expectations. Versus has the potential, key word, to be one of the better FFs, but when Square has already released 13, 14, and 13-2, and info on versus is like water in a desert it's justifiable to think the game will either be canned or just horrible.

Me, at this point, just say it's canned or for another system release that's better than this or worse the game actually being really bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Well there's never actually been an a game like this in the final fantasy series, able to jack enemy vehicles and weapons and shit. 

I'd say it deserves some hype, but then again we haven't seen anything of the actual gameplay


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 16, 2012)

any new news? and please dont rage at me if there isn't, please -___-


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

The short answer : No 


The long answer : No, were you expecting maybe Hannah Montana?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 16, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> any new news? and please dont rage at me if there isn't, please -___-



NO THERE ISNT OMG ARE U DUMB? SRSLY GET ON THE SAME PAGE FUCK BITCH, jk

does anyone know when this game will come out? been waiting to play it for 2 yrs now


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

You just said there was no new information and now your asking when it comes out? Jesus christ.


We have no release date. We have no actual gameplay footage either. Wait until next year and maybe we'll have a new trailer.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm guessing next year, announcement of cancellation.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 16, 2012)

i was jk clearly, i was responding in a way a srs nerd would lol, i dont know any new updates since i havent been following.  and i remember watching an actual footage of the gameplay, where the sasuke looking guy was walking around and fighting a cerberus


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

As i said, nomura has stated that all gameplay shown before august of last year was a "target render", what they wanted the game to look like essentially. They only actually started on the game in august and the final game will turn out differently


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 16, 2012)

oh well shit.. good to know thx


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm guessing next year, announcement of cancellation.



It will never be cancelled, only forever delayed. 

2020, FFXX is out, FFXIII-5 as well, FFversusXIII still delayed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

So in other words, it's better than "regular XIII CINEMA-EXTRAVAGANZA!" already.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

Versus lives   .


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Now if we can only get a release date............


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice Update, though he still hasn't told us when he will show it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

so this confirms what i had heard about then 

Good, cause those target rendered cut-scenes, while good, are seriously years ago in quality 

I can only hope that the Versus team knows how to properly manage the potential of the cell processor like Naughty Dog or Santa Monica, or perhaps Sucker Punch.

I've never been one to rave about PS3's power or whatever. But if they're going for platform exclusivity here, they better damn well take advantage of all of the boosts over mutiplats the specific tech affords. Us waiting this long doesn't demand any less than quality


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

I wonder if Krory will start to shut his mouth about a cancellation announcement? 

Nah nevermind hes too much of a troll to do that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

No, it won't be cancelled, I'm sure.










































































I agree with The World's assessment of "Forever Delayed."


----------



## Awesome (Jan 17, 2012)

"When doesn't Krory troll?" is probably the better question.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I wonder if Krory will start to shut his mouth about a cancellation announcement?
> 
> Nah nevermind hes too much of a troll to do that.



He? You mean it. Krory is some supercomupter in Area 52 that goes around various forums trolling.

This is what he looks like.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

The World said:


> He? You mean it. Krory is some supercomupter in Area 52 that goes around various forums trolling.
> 
> This is what he looks like.



That has to be the second most flattering thing anyone has ever said about me. 

The first being Sephiroth: "Is it possible to like the embodiment of snark? He isn't really a person, but more a character."


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

You are both a computer and an abstract entity of snark. 

Next stop, destruction of 2/4chan.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

That is my ultimate goal, for sure.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> so this confirms what i had heard about then
> 
> Good, cause those target rendered cut-scenes, while good, are seriously years ago in quality
> 
> ...



This is true  otherwise it will be a ps3 fan exlusive wanking waste.
They gotta exploit those cell processors man.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> so this confirms what i had heard about then
> 
> *Good, cause those target rendered cut-scenes, while good, are seriously years ago in quality*
> 
> ...



Um...what?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um...what?



First you'd have to tell me what you didn't understand


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

My first guess is "logic."


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> First you'd have to tell me what you didn't understand



The bolded.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 18, 2012)

So the beast still breathes, I can't say whether that's good or bad.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 18, 2012)

im sure you guys already saw these but in case you didnt there is versus in famitsu/nomura interview for kh3d


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Thanks for the scan Azn  That scans is basically what the link higher on the page says though  



Esura said:


> The bolded.



What was wrong with the bolded?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Thanks for the scan Azn  That scans is basically what the link higher on the page says though
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with the bolded?



in the link from the post i made there are more scans of the interview in case there are any more versus screenshots. plus its kh3d info in case anybody's interested.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Thanks for the scan Azn  That scans is basically what the link higher on the page says though
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with the bolded?



Rendered cut scenes...from Square no less...are years ago in quality? How?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 18, 2012)

have you seen BBS rendered cut scenes? terrible..!!


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Five year old rendered cut-scenes from Versus aren't "years ago in quality"? Bwuahahaha Oh Esua...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Rendered cut scenes...from Square no less...are years ago in quality? How?



Well for one thing they_ were literally years ago_ in quality. The "gameplay" and rendered cut-scenes we have seen so far have been around since 09 at the very least, working on crystal tools engine no less 

In that interim they have ditched crystal tools, and started working with a game specific engine for maximum optimization, as well as started using an early version of the lighting engine currently being designed for Square's next generation "Luminous Engine".

From these facts alone we can deduce that the graphics and gameplay will be much greater than we've seen so far by the time we get a new trailer.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well for one thing they_ were literally years ago_ in quality. The "gameplay" and rendered cut-scenes we have seen so far have been around since 09 at the very least, working on crystal tools engine no less
> 
> In that interim they have ditched crystal tools, and started working with a game specific engine for maximum optimization, as well as started using an early version of the lighting engine currently being designed for Square's next generation "Luminous Engine".
> 
> From these facts alone we can deduce that the graphics and gameplay will be much greater than we've seen so far by the time we get a new trailer.



Ohhh...that's what you meant.

I totally read that line wrong then.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

"Well, how was _I_ supposed to know you meant what you said oh so obviously? That's just silly."


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Shut up Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sorry. I apologize for mocking your reading handicap.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

When you think about it, it is very sad that they can actually get away with showing nothing but almost the same trailers for 6 years and people will still eat it up waiting eagerly


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

That's what they call "The Final Fantasy/Square-Enix fanbase."


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Funny thing that is, there is only two franchises Square makes I give much care about and its FF and KH. They stop making those then they stop getting my money, plain and simple.

EDIT: Well...I do like Deus Ex now so if they make another one I'd buy it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

What about Tomb Raider?  Theif 4? Scarygirl? Hitman? Dragon Quest? No?


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What about Tomb Raider?  Theif 4? Scarygirl? Hitman? Dragon Quest? No?



Nah, he thinks TR is garbage and sees no difference in the new one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What about Tomb Raider?  Theif 4? Scarygirl? Hitman? Dragon Quest? No?



Dislike the Tomb Raider series, no interest in Thief 4, have no clue what the hell Scarygirl is, don't like Hitman, and my interest in DQ started to wane as of late with some of their platform choices for post-DQVIII non rereleased DQ games. If DQX turns out alright I might consider putting the series on my list again.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Nah, he thinks TR is garbage and sees no difference in the new one.



That's because the Tomb Raider franchise is garbage. 

I'm hoping the new game that is coming out will change it around like you are hoping the new DMC game will change it's own.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Tomb Raider and DMC are two different beasts. Unlike Ninja Theory, i have some confidence in Crystal Dynamics previous work as a standard


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

The gameplay trailer alone has been better than all previous Tomb Raider (and ironically DMC) games combined. 

@Inu - You mean "previous work" like three of the worst Tomb Raider titles?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh come on, Legends and Underworld weren't that bad  When you compare them to Angel of Darkness and the rest of the plodding Tomb Raider title's of years gone by, they were a welcome update.

Anniversary i still say is the best Tomb Raider game released thus far(and i expect it to be surpassed by the new one)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried a TR game once, I was attacked by killer monkeys.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2012)

I'M ONLY HERE TO SAY, IF YOUR HYPED MORE FOR THIS GAME THAN YOU ARE FOR THE NE TR..............................................


THAT'S IT, I CANT TRANSLATE MY DISDAIN INTO WORDS.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't like Laura Craft, so doesn't interest me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

What did you delete!? I wanna see.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't like Laura Craft, so doesn't interest me.



That's pretty much what CD has said.

Lara Croft was never interesting.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

>No  interest in Thief 4
>Should shank esua


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2012)

i want to see the illegal shit damn it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dislike the Tomb Raider series, no interest in Thief 4, have no clue what the hell Scarygirl is, don't like Hitman, and my interest in DQ started to wane as of late with some of their platform choices for post-DQVIII non rereleased DQ games. If DQX turns out alright I might consider putting the series on my list again.



Did you play Thief before? If you like the MGS system even a little bit. You'll love thief as it has much better stealth gameplay. 

I didn't like old Hitman games either, new ones looks sick. 

Same with Tomb Raider. 

DQ10 looks like shit. BUT I guess we'll see when it's out. 9 was awesome though. Go buy it and play it on your 3ds.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> I'M ONLY HERE TO SAY, IF YOUR HYPED MORE FOR THIS GAME THAN YOU ARE FOR THE NE TR..............................................
> 
> 
> THAT'S IT, I CANT TRANSLATE MY DISDAIN INTO WORDS.


I'm hyped for Versus more than TR. That's not a feat. I'm hyped for...pretty much a large percentage of games over the new TR. Shit, I'm more hyped for that otome game for the PSP Aksys is localizing instead of TR.


crazymtf said:


> Did you play Thief before? If you like the MGS system even a little bit. You'll love thief as it has much better stealth gameplay.
> 
> I didn't like old Hitman games either, new ones looks sick.
> 
> ...



I never played Thief before but I remember owning one of those Thief games years ago when I was younger but could never get that and this Carmen Sandiego game to work on this old laptop this teacher gave me when I was like nine or ten I think.

I actually own DQIX already...like since it first came out and I really didn't dig it at all. I don't like how my teammates are just created characters either. Was a huge disappointment to me after VIII, a game I consider the best of the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked 9 a lot but maybe cause I liked the stories in it. 8 was good, 4 was good, 5 rocked, gotta play my copy of 6 soon.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't even opened my copy of DQVI yet. I bought it awhile ago cause it was only 10 bucks (won an Ebay bid) and that's hard to pass up on, brand new too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I liked 9 a lot but maybe cause I liked the stories in it. 8 was good, 4 was good, 5 rocked, gotta play my copy of 6 soon.



You haven't played 7? It's the best one.
[YOUTUBE]tMv2cdOHz3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

This is old graphics and the game will look better?








That's pretty cool.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

*God shits on your face* "Hey whoa, is that even in the game?!"

*God reads your PS1 memory card data* "Whoa this some Pyscho Mantis-type shit hur!"

*God makes your penis tiny.* "COOOOOOOOOOLD-BLOOOOOOOOODED!"


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This is old graphics and the game will look better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'm turning Japanese, I think he's turning Japanese I really think soooooooooooo!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Precisely.  

If the graphics turn out to be even better I might just "turn Japanese" while playing this game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This is old graphics and the game will look better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's CG from a cutscene and not in-game graphics..


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

What's your point? Better graphics are better graphics.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> What's your point? Better graphics are better graphics.



That's the best you will probably get and it won't be in game.
It will likely be spread out on 13 discs if it ever does come out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't worry Noctis will slowly turn into Nomura as he upgrades the graphics more and more.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's the best you will probably get and it won't be in game.
> It will likely be spread out on 13 discs if it ever does come out.



If it were coming out for 360 that would be likely.









And I wouldn't even mind if it meant achievements with Noctis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You haven't played 7? It's the best one.
> [YOUTUBE]tMv2cdOHz3k[/YOUTUBE]



Damn right it is.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

Achievements with Prompto .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn right it is.



I can't help but burst out laughing when I see "God took 516 damage"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn right it is.



Funny thing is I never beat it when I played it I was young and got stuck because I couldn't figure out what to do(I was fairly far in the game though)
It's not an easy game to get a hold of so I'm thinking of just finding a converted ps1 to psp version.
You should review it if you can CMX.


Mura said:


> I can't help but burst out laughing when I see "God took 516 damage"



After you beat him he doesn't make a big deal out of it he's like "meh want a prize or something?"


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry, I'm still laughing at someone saying VII is the best FF.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sorry, I'm still laughing at someone saying VII is the best FF.



I don't think anyone said that, VII was about Dragon Quest.

And what is the best FF to you (let's pretend you don't think they're all shit)?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sorry, I'm still laughing at someone saying VII is the best FF.



Don't you mean DQ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't you mean DQ?



No, he means FF.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

@Fraust

I believe Krory loves FFVI, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

^Tactics          .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^Tactics          .



Right Tactics, I agree that's the best FF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

VI is better than Tactics.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Tactics Ogre is better than Tactics. Shame it's not titled FF.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Tactics Ogre is better than everything.

It was scientifically proven.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> That's CG from a cutscene and not in-game graphics..





Fraust said:


> What's your point? Better graphics are better graphics.



I think his point is that its CG from a cutscene and not in-game graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

We don't know if the pre-rendered CGI will get an overhaul during development.

What we do know is that the real time rendered CGI will


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

That's nothing but a good thing, so what's exactly the argument?

Just give me AC that I can control.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Dude was referring to DQVII, not FFVII.

But I do think FFVII is the best FF though....yeah I said it fools. FFX and FFIV are right behind it on the bestness factor.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

I think IV is second best, regardless of what's first. Boom.

And his point was pointless, that was my point.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

We never even saw in game footage back then, so true enough.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

Something something something

...something

assume all of that was a compelling transition to the new topic

Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Something something something
> 
> ...something
> 
> ...



I remember there were a bunch of people back then saying it was better than Final Fantasy VII. Never played it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Friend forced me to play it. Couldn't play it more than 15 minutes. I'm sure it was amazing, but I don't think it's aged well.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I remember there were a bunch of people back then *saying it was better than Final Fantasy VII*. Never played it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Legend of Dragoon is a bad game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

They really were saying that though.  I was always pissed that I never gave it a chance. 

At the very least it had some great advertising.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

CMX doesn't like it because it requires reflexes

and Esua is terrible.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Legend of Dragoon is a good solid game, not particular amazing, but it meets all standards.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> CMX doesn't like it because it requires reflexes
> 
> and Esua is terrible.



Post is awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

ITT: People who suck at playing LoD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have patience for shit like LoD.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I never said LoD is bad, just...so not as good as FFVII.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> CMX doesn't like it because it requires reflexes
> 
> and Esua is terrible.



I at least know one of the things being said here is true and the other can't be too far off...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have patience for shit like LoD.



grandpa



Esura said:


> I never said LoD is bad, just...so not as good as FFVII.



nope.avi


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

I was in love with Rose when I was a child I remember.

Her design and personality made a perfect character.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

Rose was legit.

Dat Rapier


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

nope.mpg


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Rose was legit.
> 
> Dat Rapier



Lavitz for bro.



> I never said LoD is bad, just...so not as good as FFVII.



Lloyd >>> Sephiroth

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vexm0qKpllI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

LOD is the only PS1 game i still own from my childhood. I have a lot of PS1 games now, but that's because i rebought a lot of em 

I must have beaten it atleast 17 times by now

I'll agree its a good game, and pretty underrated for what people dismissed it as at the time. But at the same time i can also see the limitations in comparison to other turn based RPG's of the time.

I still to this day advocate for "Black Legacies" as a SCE approved sequel though


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 18, 2012)

LOD will forever be one of my fav RPGs. If they made a prequel in the Dragon War times on Xbox/PS3 I'd jizz a million times.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 18, 2012)

NEWS: Final Fantasy Versus XIII to be shown in real-time next time we see it..!

PSU:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Final Fantasy Versus XIII will finally be demoed in real-time at its next public showing, Square Enix’s Tetsuya Nomura has confirmed.
> 
> The elusive PlayStation 3-exclusive RPG was first announced back in 2006, and has cropped up at various trade shows in subsequent years, albeit running on development equipment as opposed to consumer hardware.
> 
> ...





-----

Adriasang:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Famitsu managed to score an interview with Tetsuya Nomura as part of its latest look at Kingdom Hearts 3D and Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. As one would expect, Nomura slipped in a few bits about the other projects that are in the works at Square Enix's 1st Production Department.
> 
> Regarding Final Fantasy X HD, Nomura mentioned that development on the game has started. We previously heard some reports from a German magazine that development was in the early phases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deimos (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Good. I'm still hoping Noctis is better than he looks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Well.that's basically what I said....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Only bad people don't like LOD, like CMX.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Deimos said:


> ^ Good. I'm still hoping Noctis is better than he looks.



He looks awesome. gtfo


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, Noctis is alright. Its Stella that needs some touch ups. She looks too plain.

Honestly, there is too many damn dudes in Versus. Need more besides Stella and that white robed chick.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2012)

So 30% of the game is pre-rendered?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

I like pre-rendered scenes. Nice change of pace where you can just sit back and enjoy some sexy graphics with your story.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Square's pre-rendered scenes is like cocaine for the eyes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

They aren't that good. Now Blizzard cinematics are pure ecstasy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *They aren't that good.* Now Blizzard cinematics are pure ecstasy.





Watch this shit and be mind blown my homeskillet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyxKVlajpX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Color me unimpressed, everything is too smooth and plastic like. And there's no sense of atmosphere.

This = Mindblowing.
[YOUTUBE]BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

^Nah I prefer FF CGI's better. And I played WoW for a while before too


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope. It's like the japanese don't know what complexion is, or even bump mapping.

 They also can't do hair for shit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nope. It's like the japanese don't know what complexion is, or even bump mapping.
> 
> They also can't do hair for shit.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Those Type 0 scenes made me jizz my pants. Say what you will about Square and their issues with some stuff but they are truly one of the top of the food chain when it comes to high quality CGs.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

They're shiny, that's pretty much it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Watch this shit and be mind blown my homeskillet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyxKVlajpX8[/YOUTUBE]



The problem I have always had with this cutscene

TOO MUCH FUCKING SHIT HAPPENING AT THE SAME TIME.

It's like an HD ruffie, sure it's pretty but you don't know what the fuck happened.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

That FF scene was impressive.

For five years ago.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2012)

i love the ff series but lol esura and noctis...you guys are defending 5 year old renderations...thats some dick riding...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> i love the ff series but lol esura and noctis...you guys are defending 5 year old renderations...thats some dick riding...



Do you see me making paragraph posts about how SE's CGI is good?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Do you see me making paragraph posts about how SE's CGI is good?



i dont see anything, because i refuse to look at any page before this one.


----------



## geG (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The problem I have always had with this cutscene
> 
> TOO MUCH FUCKING SHIT HAPPENING AT THE SAME TIME.
> 
> It's like an HD ruffie, sure it's pretty but you don't know what the fuck happened.



Yeah, seriously

I mean I guess it's impressive that they got all that stuff going on at once, but that scene would have been a lot better if they'd just calmed the fuck down


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm guessing that since nomura confirmed that there will be no special conferences this year, the next trailer will be at E3, or perhaps TGS


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

You mean the trailer for FFXIII-3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2012)

that would be stupid to do even for square. given the shitty sales of the second outing, who the fuck would make a sequel?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

You're talking about the company that wants to make another MMO after FFXIV.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

well who the fuck would make a sequel to XIII? 

Better yet, who the fuck would make a sequel to a game that not only had very mixed reviews, but had the most actual closure a game could possibly have and then lop on some halfhearted "time travel" cliche in order to somehow make the story go on longer, go in a completely different and nonsensical direction only to churn out more profits??

Let's think about that.

 Hmm let's think about that


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Square should just be grateful they're actually making money on someone: Eidos.

And Rocksteady.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Color me unimpressed, everything is too smooth and plastic like. And there's no sense of atmosphere.
> 
> This = Mindblowing.
> [YOUTUBE]BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]



Damn Blizzard knows how to make sexy as fuck trailers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Square's Visual Works CG department may not be as refined as other CG artists teams out there, but for what they are designed to do, they work well  

Square can use them however they want, to make movies or to aid in game development, no licensing costs whatsoever for CGI at all.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Color me unimpressed, everything is too smooth and plastic like. And there's no sense of atmosphere.
> 
> This = Mindblowing.
> [YOUTUBE]BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]



This plus Diablo's 3 cinematics.............Fucking sex meng.

Blizzard knows how to make cinematics.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh god, the Black Soulstone cinematic. I wasn't about to post it though, if Esura called a Square cinematic better than it then I would have to hunt him down and murder him in cold blood.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Might as well pick out your murder weapon now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Tempted to use my bare fists, it feels more invigorating in the moment.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> He looks awesome. gtfo



I was talking about his personality. He looks like a moron. OMG U C MAI POWUUZZ???

He used to look godlike in the first trailers, when he wasn't talking. I'm hoping they either fix that by removing his lines and letting me imagine the good stuff or by replacing them with smarter ones.

Oh and


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2012)

Apparently someone translated the Famitsu article that came out this week and saw Nomura talked about a Demo coming out soon?





Seriously will shit my pants if turns out to be true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Its not going to be a "demo" in the conventional sense.

From what i've read of it, its going to be one of those "playable at E3" type deals along with their next official showing of the project. That is of course if the next showing is indeed at E3. They have to get pretty far into the project first before thinking about a demo since they just started working on it like 4 months ago

Just announce your game when you've actually started development on it next time Nomura  that way you can let the game do the talking


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

Saying "they just started it 4 months ago" like they are starting from scratch. They're re-implementing the graphics, but from the trailer we've seen they still have gameplay mechanics down so it actually shouldn't take them that long to make a demo.

If they're just making the actual graphics now and using the luminous engine, given that the claims of 30% faster development times is true, with the gameplay already in check then the game should definitely not take MUCH longer. I say it's announced this year or early next... unless they have to wait for E3, then by next E3 the absolute latest.

If they wait longer, it's not coming out. Or their claims are for shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

^ You misunderstood what SE has said in the past 

They have said the luminous engine that they are working on reduces workload and development costs by 30%, at the same time speeding up development time.

That has nothing to do with Versus thirteen though, which is not using the luminous engine in the first place. It is using a Versus 13 specific game engine with prototype luminous engine lighting assets.  Simplified;  its only using an early version of the lighting technology which will be present in the luminous engine when it is fully developed, its not using the engine itself.

And to be clear; they ARE starting from stratch  This is the normal process for any kind of development including essays. You write a rough draft, and when you get around to writing the real thing you have to hand in, you change things, fix it up substantially and add together everything you've learned. It could be completely different for all we know as of right now. We can only be patient and find out when the next information comes out


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Damn Blizzard knows how to make sexy as fuck trailers.



Yeah, but Blizzard probably spends more on their cinematics than Square Enix does on their entire games. They get so much money from those suckers that play World of Warcraft that they can spend as much as they like on whatever they like.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe if Square stopped making bad financial decisions... you know, like FFXIV.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Yeah, but Blizzard probably spends more on their cinematics than Square Enix does on their entire games. They get so much money from those suckers that play World of Warcraft that they can spend as much as they like on whatever they like.



There was a time I was running 4 accounts at one time, subscription and all.

/full regrets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There was a time I was running 4 accounts at one time, subscription and all.
> 
> /full regrets.





I hope that's not true.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

100% true. On top of each one costing upwards of $100 on expansions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you sell your characters and recoup some cash?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope, still have all the accounts, just no time on them.

One was also hacked and stolen by a chinese robot.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> 100% true. On top of each one costing upwards of $100 on expansions.



You been brainwash badly by WoW then .. I hope you learn your lesson but I don't think you will be able to handle GW2 then if you are getting it 

on-topic: Square should learn from previous sequel attempts made.. *cough*FFX-2*cough*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Loser. 

Sell them for cash. I know a bunch of fat nerds would buy them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You been brainwash badly by WoW then .. I hope you learn your lesson but I don't think you will be able to handle GW2 then if you are getting it
> 
> on-topic: Square should learn from previous sequel attempts made.. *cough*FFX-2*cough*



Or you know the ones they have made right now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Loser.
> 
> Sell them for cash. I know a bunch of fat nerds would buy them.



I have no idea how much they would go for.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There was a time I was running 4 accounts at one time, subscription and all.
> 
> /full regrets.



Wow...that's retarded.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Box + Triple Exp. I would create a bunch of high level characters then buy them $25 server/account transfers.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

But hey

least you didn't like Twilight


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Ty. Everyone should be more like zenieth, such an optimist.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't. That's quite a bit of money blown...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

I counted it once.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2012)

i have that domo plushie


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

I have one sitting on my desk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I have no idea how much they would go for.


500,000 dollars. American.


BrightlyGoob said:


> i have that domo plushie



You would.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i have that domo plushie



Do you sleep with the plushie?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2012)

lol yes it's on my bed right now


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

You should give your plushie a name.










E-Baby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do you sleep with the plushie?





BrightlyGoob said:


> lol yes it's on my bed right now



You would.

You should sleep with me instead. I'm softer and cuddlier than a Domokun.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> on-topic: Square should learn from previous sequel attempts made.. *cough*FFX-2*cough*



That's not on topic at all! What they should do is show more gameplay as the vibe I'm getting from what I've seen so far is Kingdom Hearts Battling with what looks like Valkyria Chronicles like Shooting


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

It is Kingdom Hearts battling. That's the point. It even had KH's little command bars and party's faces on the sides.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You been brainwash badly by WoW then .. I hope you learn your lesson but I don't think you will be able to handle GW2 then if you are getting it
> 
> on-topic: Square should learn from previous sequel attempts made.. *cough*FFX-2*cough*



Acting like GW2 is going to do anything.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2012)

on the other side of my bed is my moogle plushie


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

On the other side of my bed is my big dick.



Oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an alarm clock next to my bed. 



On the other side of my home, however, is my big dick.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2012)

okay first of all who sleeps with a dick
like srsly what kind of messed person sleeps with their dick
like like like srsly


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have an alarm clock next to my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side of my home, however, is my big dick.




HO HO HO !




BrightlyGoob said:


> okay first of all who sleeps with a dick
> like srsly what kind of messed person sleeps with their dick
> like like like srsly



Someone who has a big dick! 

Can't help it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> okay first of all who sleeps with a dick
> like srsly what kind of messed person sleeps with their dick
> like like like srsly



It's hard to sleep if someone cuts your dick off first.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 19, 2012)

News!:
After the announcement earlier this month that Final Fantasy Versus XIII is in fact still alive and diligently being worked on, we now received some more information on the game. It's not much, but any signs of active development are encouraging for a game that has been around for 6 years with not much to show for it.

In the latest issue of Famitsu, director Tetsuya Nomura has stated that the latest images of the game look more expressive than what was shown in the trailer way back. Whatever that means.

He also stated that the ratio of ingame-cutscenes to pre-rendered movies is 7:3. Pre-rendered scenes will only be shown where they don't interfere with the gameplay, so apparently they're applying the lesson they learned from FF13 to this game as well, and not just FFXIII-2.

Mr. Nomura added that he would like to make an announcement this year, even though he's not ready yet to say where, when and in what form. A Versus XIII event is not planned at the moment, but he said that when they next show off the game, he intends to show it off running on real hardware and not just provide another trailer or screenshots.

Sounds promising enough. Let's hope development on the title progresses smoothly, so we can soon get a real good look at it. I'm actually pretty intrigued by this game, and god knows it's been a while since a Final Fantasy title had this effect on me.
Via


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2012)

^Already been said twice bro. Why do you think the thread got so active?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 19, 2012)

^Based on the last few pages? Boredom.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2012)

well i was too lazy to read previous pages, so reading that was good for me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2012)

As once said, this game WILL solo XIII & XIII-2 combined.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 19, 2012)

Not if it keeps 13 in the title it won't.

In sales at least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2012)

But its VERSUS XIII, meaning it opposes the two XIII titles.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

Versus will be better in sales than both combined.



What they need is a commercial that starts with "Are you tired of your Final Fantasys.... sucking ass with bitchy female leads? We got you." They honestly won't need to show footage after that.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

But fraust

for all intents and purposes Noctis is a bitchy female lead.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Bitchy? Has even said a full sentence in any of the cinematics? Maybe I haven't seen all of them, trying not to spoil myself even though none of this might make it into the finished product.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

They're simply going off of his character design, which has Nomura's flair for emo bioshounen 

Apparently though, Notcis is a fairly shy and awkward character who hides behind his imposing looks when dealing with people. Not at all cold or unreachable as his appearance would suggest.

Of course this is all from Nomura's mouth so who knows how we're gonna think about it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

So a Tsundere?

FUCK
THAT
NOISE


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

If you wanna be basic about it  But at the same time, i doubt it'll be in the way we think of Tsunderes


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2012)

Noctis isn't a tsundere.  He'd need no words to express his badass attitude shootin' de'm soldiers, snapping their necks with his legs, and sending a sword to their gut.  *2006 trailer*


----------



## Awesome (Jan 19, 2012)

He doesn't fit the description of "tsundere" at all. If anything, only his looks can imply that.

His personality is said to be nothing like that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2012)

Plus the way he sounded during the TGS trailer talking to someone from above, he seemed a little more casual yet calm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

> "The scene we've revealed shows a great deal about both characters' personalities," director Tetsuya Nomura told Famitsu. "It's in the way Stella talks politely and doesn't shy away from her problems, and the way Noct paces around as if trying to escape from her. Noctis isn't short-spoken; he's just shy."
> 
> The way Nomura puts it, Noctis is both a familiar FF hero and a bit of a departure. "He's hiding his shyness with a veneer of calm," he said. "It's not that he's lacking self-esteem; he may be saying one thing with his mouth, but his body language usually tells you something else. His friends can usually see through his act pretty well. Meanwhile, Stella gives it to you straight. She's had a very proper upbringing, but it's not like she's too frigid a woman. I think you'll gradually get a better picture of both of them as time goes on."



That's the exact quote


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

FUCKING
TSUN
DERE
DERE


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Uguuu desu >.<


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

I-I-IT'S N-NOT LIKE I LIKE YOU OR A-ANYTHING, S-ST-STE-STELLA B-BAKA

GEEZE A-ALWAYS SOOOOO DIRECT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2012)

replace the parts and she's butch


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Hiding his shyness with a veneer of calm? That doesn't sound like a Tsundere, that sounds like 90% of the NF base.

You nerds you.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2012)

Well this might as well be a Versus update 



The group picture in the second link in OP's post has Noctis and Gladiolus's VA in it. The other's are possibly VA's that haven't been introduced yet. This was taken place after a big Famitsu event, and people are speculating that they are playing the Versus Demo. 

But it can be horribly wrong =/

Thoughts?

EDIT: Inb4Kroriecallsmeout


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well this might as well be a Versus update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Murphy's Law.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2012)

Of course its wrong. There won't be any demo for a while considering that it hasn't been that long since production started. Demo's are for games that aren't 15 percent complete :urr


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course its wrong. There won't be any demo for a while considering that it hasn't been that long since production started. Demo's are for games that aren't 15 percent complete :urr



Actually considering last time when Nomura did say that he was planning to show a demo next time he shows Versus, meaning there is a possibility that there is a Demo that might have been near complete.

But I won't take my word for it since you can't take this game's development status seriously


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

This game is being developed?

 I sure hope so.


:alwayslonely


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

This game cancelled yet?


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys need to like let this game go until they announce a release date.

Do what I do, don't get hyped for a game until two weeks before release, like I'm doing now for SFxT and ME3.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Thing is this game was suppose to been out... but Square has FFX-13 up their butts so


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I dont want to start a console war but Nomura did say this in his past interviews:  ?Versus XIII on Xbox 360? There are no plans for that at all. There is no change about this game situation and It?ll release on the market exclusively on the PS3 system.? - Tetsuya Nomura...
> 
> And one of his employees said: ?Mr. Nomura likes to focus on only one platform when developing a game.?
> 
> So from these quotes I believe it is a PS3 Exclusive.



Yochi Wada did say that they might release this game on the Xbox 360 as well. I hope not because then they would cut junks out of the game like how they did with FFXIII. I wouldn' t mind if it goes to the 360 as long as the gameplay doesn't suffer. Not trying to start a console war.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 1, 2012)

BlueSnow94 said:


> Yochi Wada did say that they might release this game on the Xbox 360 as well. I hope not because then they would cut junks out of the game like how they did with FFXIII. I wouldn' t mind if it goes to the 360 as long as the gameplay doesn't suffer. Not trying to start a console war.



Why are you quoting something posted more than a year ago? 

/facepalm


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Thing is this game was suppose to been out... but Square has FFX-13 up their butts so


More like they have money on their mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Still no news? 

Fuckin' FFXIII-2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Jesus christ how long has it been???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

'Bout thirteen years.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still no news?
> 
> Fuckin' FFXIII-2.



Fucking Toriyama ruining the FNC Mythology by that games fucking horrible ending 

Etro could have been used much better in Versus than XIII-2


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Didn't you guys hear?

It was cancelled.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't you guys hear?
> 
> It was cancelled.



Only in your ideal world Krory, only in your ideal world.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

I hated the ending prior to playing the game but the ending of FFXIII-2 isn't so bad after playing the game in it's entirety, the "to be continued" bit notwithstanding.

The ending was foreshadowed quite a bit throughout the game and...Serah and Noel had that shit coming. Also, Noctis, if you followed the FNC mythology the final bit of the ending is oddly similar to events that happened in the mythology, particularly Lightning on the throne.

So yeah, I'm actually a bit hyped for a FFXIII-3 or DLC conclusion that shed more light on the last bit of the ending (like the Lightning DLC).


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Why are you quoting something posted more than a year ago?
> 
> /facepalm



I thought everyone overlooked this news because I couldn't find it in the other posts.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not news, though.


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> It's not news, though.



It is, if you consider that it could affect the gameplay.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't you guys hear?
> 
> It was cancelled.



Hey i read that off of Gamespot too bro, sadily even a 7 year old knew it was full of shit.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not, considering that 1. it can't affect any form of gameplay and 2. it's not new.


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> It's not, considering that 1. it can't affect any form of gameplay and 2. it's not new.



It does affect the gameplay if the developers have to make the game more linear or cut out locations. I know it's not new, just thought it wasn't posted here.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2012)

You fail to realize the ignorance in thinking of the concept of "cutting out" stuff for the game.

Let me spell it out. Nomura loves the game, he'll make it ten discs for the 360 if he has to in order to keep everything. Also, if it comes out for the 360 it will most likely be a port in the future, therefore not a single thing will affect the game. Also, making the game more linear? That has absolutely nothing to do with what system a game is on.


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> You fail to realize the ignorance in thinking of the concept of "cutting out" stuff for the game.
> 
> Let me spell it out. Nomura loves the game, he'll make it ten discs for the 360 if he has to in order to keep everything. Also, if it comes out for the 360 it will most likely be a port in the future, therefore not a single thing will affect the game. Also, making the game more linear? That has absolutely nothing to do with what system a game is on.



I can understand if its a port. If the game is more linear it takes less disk space.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2012)

Which, like I said, he won't care about. You act as if XIII wasn't three discs on the 360 (and if you even try to pull a bullshit "they cut out stuff" I will rape your post).


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

BlueSnow94 said:


> I can understand if its a port. If the game is more linear it takes less disk space.



Disc space in a game is mainly taken up by audio and video. Look at Skyrim, 4gb install.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Portal 2 set... you monster.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2012)

That's right, iMonster.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2012)

Who gives a fuck, XIII-2 should've been scrapped whle giving Versus III more attention.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

you know this game has a lot going against it?

1. Production(lol7years) just started last year.
2. They're working on an entirely new engine (All that old shit we saw means fuck and all)
3. Nomura's a hack storywriter.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Who gives a fuck, XIII-2 should've been scrapped whle giving Versus XIII more attention.


Should of, could of, but didn't. I'm glad XIII-2 wasn't scrapped.

Now I need Versus XIII either scrapped or release so Nomura can get on that KHIII dammit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

This game is gonna die in obscurity.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Should of, could of, but didn't. I'm glad XIII-2 wasn't scrapped.



This almost made sense. Except...

well, I hope you already know. God damn it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> 3. Nomura's a hack storywriter.




"Arakawa: Everyone's working on FINAL FANTASY, so it's nice to work on something else once in a while (laugh)."


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This almost made sense. Except...
> 
> well, I hope you already know. God damn it.



I'm just saying it how my pops and grandparents told me when I ever go like, "Man, I should *have* did this or that".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you know this game has a lot going against it?
> 
> 1. Production(lol7years) just started last year.
> 2. They're working on an entirely new engine (All that old shit we saw means fuck and all)
> 3. Nomura's a hack storywriter.





Atleast that means things'll look prettier than we saw in the trailers and promotional materials


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 2, 2012)

Still trolling in this thread huh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Atleast that means things'll look prettier than we saw in the trailers and promotional materials



Yeah, but by the time the game actually comes out, those "pretty things" will be five to six years out of date.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like I bought a PS3 for nothing. Ain't this a bitch? 

They might as well just stop screwing with us and follow in the footsteps of Capcom. "Yeah we spent millions on this game and a lot of fans were looking forward to it but we've come to a decision. Fuck it".


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Looks like I bought a PS3 for nothing. Ain't this a bitch?
> 
> They might as well just stop screwing with us and follow in the footsteps of Capcom. "Yeah we spent millions on this game and a lot of fans were looking forward to it but we've come to a decision. Fuck it".



What Crapcom game do you have in mind?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2012)

Probably Megaman but i doubt they spent over 3000 bucks on the demo.


----------



## Boob (Mar 2, 2012)

Does anyone know when this game is coming out? I've been waiting for too long already.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2012)

Didn't you hear? It came out in 2010.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2012)

There is no release date


----------



## Boob (Mar 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Didn't you hear? It came out in 2010.



Troll in the dungeon

@Inuhanyou
That sucks. I've been waiting for this game since forever but they decided to release XIII-2 instead.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 2, 2012)

Is it XIII-2 bashing time already?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2012)

they don't know that it's two entirely different teams and that Versus is just dragging out on its lonesome at the speed of not happening.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

KHIII or Versus which one is coming out first


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2012)

Fail considering KHIII won't be started until Versus is released.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> KHIII or Versus which one is coming out first



Half-Life 2: Episode 3.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Probably Megaman but i doubt they spent over 3000 bucks on the demo.




dem titties


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2012)

duke nukem


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2012)

The Last Guardian.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2012)

Diablo      3.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Diablo      3.



You shut your dirty whore mouth. D3 has gameplay footage though.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2012)

YEAH! THIS JUST IN, NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ANYMORE.

-Gnome.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Why can't Console Final Fantasy's be multiplayer


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You shut your dirty whore mouth. D3 has gameplay footage though.



Gameplay footage means nothing in the almighty face of release dates!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2012)

know what has neither?

This game.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2012)

We had mock gameplay footage. :shmoke ancake


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 3, 2012)

Why even show a trailer of a game thats not even finished yet?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why even show a trailer of a game thats not even finished yet?



To make it appear as if they were closer to finishing the game than they actually were, of course. If people actually paid attention to how long the game has been in development, they'd be much less enthusiastic. I'm really not seeing this game coming out before late 2013. Nomura really won't like to miss the holiday season this year but he's going to.

On one hand, he shouldn't have kept diverting effort to create Kingdom Hearts games... Yet on the other, perhaps he wouldn't have the funds to create Versus without the profit from those Kingdom Hearts games providing the capital (which is almost certainly the deal he has with Square Enix, 'cause they would never have directly funded a game like this).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why even show a trailer of a game thats not even finished yet?



You mean like every other trailer in existence?

Can't really imagine why...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 3, 2012)

any new news lately? dont flame me if there isnt, im just asking cuz this thread appeared in my cpu and shit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 3, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> any new news lately? dont flame me if there isnt, im just asking cuz this thread appeared in my cpu and shit.



Nah someone decided to bump this thread


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 3, 2012)

sigh, well the sooner this game comes out the sooner we'll get kh3!

didnt nomura say he was gonna start writing kh3 soon or something? or like planning it?

i guess that means this game is gonna be in a good phase soon and all.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2012)

lol writing. he probably improvises everything once the voice actors are in the studio.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 3, 2012)

Fraust said:


> lol writing. he probably improvises everything once the voice actors are in the studio.



lmao, 

sounds pretty true actually lol. sadly.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

I still don't like how Square release a sequel no one ask for.. even if it is two different teams working on it... they feed us that BS saying they need money to make these games.. We should have been had Versus & KHIII (especially this) but Square BSing around and keep giving us spin-offs that no one care about..


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 4, 2012)

It's been 7 years and all I've done is


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm just waiting on Type 0, which I know is quality.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2012)

It is indeed quality  playing through the japanese version, hoshit, not like any FF game you've ever played  i specifically went for the bad ending just to complete the effect of the game.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

Type 0 has enough similar elements that I'm just going to superimpose it over my memory of FF8


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 4, 2012)

PS4 and Xbox 720 are going to launch before Square even gets to the late development of Versus.

Betting on this now.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank god it won't be named 720. Since it sounds retarded.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I still don't like how Square release a sequel no one ask for.. even if it is two different teams working on it... they feed us that BS saying they need money to make these games.. We should have been had Versus & KHIII (especially this) but Square BSing around and keep giving us spin-offs that no one care about..



Don't forget about a FFX HD remake no one really gives a shit about.





Ms. T said:


> PS4 and Xbox 720 are going to launch before Square even gets to the late development of Versus.
> 
> Betting on this now.



I'm going to say that Versus XIII gets launched on the same day as the PS4.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 11, 2012)

Its that time of the year again, folks!



Another rare Famitsu Interview with Nomura and his _worthwhile_ facts about Versus status/info/release date. Im sure he'll say something about Versus's gameplay, maybe even show some screens because he always does!


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2012)

yaaaaaaay!
i want to see the kh3d interview
and he'll probably just say like a sentence of how versus is going..
"its going well"
"its doing good"
"we're working on it good"
"please look forward to it"


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2012)

Bet my life on it there's no release date


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

WTF is this supposed to mean?
And kingdom hearts 3d... pft. I want versus!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2012)

You want a game that's not even close to being half-way finished over another that's releasing this month?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2012)

well i dont have a 3DS so i would want versus too...

though i do wish i could like rent a 3DS just to play kh3D ;____;


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You want a game that's *not even close to being half-way finished* over another that's releasing this month?



Just what in the hell are the developers for Versus been doing all this time? Sitting on their asses while fapping to some hentai?

I mean seriously, just look at Metal Gear Rising. The original developers of it had been dropped and replaced by Platinum games who then reworked the game and it's still gonna be finished and released before Versus. 

This game should've been done a little after FFXIII was released... It's still stuck in a ditch though... This shit just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You want a game that's not even close to being half-way finished over another that's releasing this month?



fuck the production on making an old game 3d and concentrate on making the game that I WANT.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> fuck the production on making an old game 3d and concentrate on making the game that I WANT.



kh3d aint a remake its a new game part of the storyline, the game that will lead into kh3


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?



Come back after Tuesday


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

Shit, wait. For real?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Shit, wait. For real?



If you want a possible chance of a one liner info/statement/trollmuratrollingagainaboutVersus, then look forward to the KHDD interview he has with Famitsu =/


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, I bet he'll say a lot without really saying anything. Should be interesting.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Nomura, stop letting me down you Jap ^ (use bro).


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You want a game that's not even close to being half-way finished over another that's releasing this month?



Why not, I'll be dying before the games done, might aswell play abit.
With all these dlcs, Versus probaly comes with xD,they are just planning on how to make more profits


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll bet you we won't get any actual information on Tuesday, instead it'll just be a passing comment. This is about KH3D after all.

I would not expect to see anything until TGS, E3 at the earliest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

HUGE announcement.

"Game is delayed indefinitely."


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

So they're scheduling a dual release with D3 then?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

This game will come out when 2012 happens


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> So they're scheduling a dual release with D3 then?


 I want to laugh, but I am too busy crying.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 13, 2012)

Fucking Trollmura does it again


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2012)

What the flying fucking hell?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

I can see it now.

Daily News: "Sun confirmed to release solar flare that will destroy life as we know it on the predicted date."
Nomura: "Oh hey, Versus will be released a week earlier. "


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Article_ 





> Tetsuya Nomura says in this week's Famitsu that he's almost ready with preparations for sharing new Final Fantasy Versus XIII info. So does that mean we can expect an update soon?
> 
> Apparently not. According to Nomura, certain circumstances, which he describes as "totally unrelated," are preventing him from sharing the info. He also said that he's not allowed to talk about the situation, so all he can do is continue engaging in discussions. Discussions with who? He didn't say.
> 
> *Mysterious!*






Somehow the word at the end makes it seem like someone is rubbing it in.

At this rate, it's going to end up getting rebuilt on the PS4, which will add even more to its delay.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 14, 2012)

this guy... freaking nomura >>


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2012)

Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 14, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Heeey guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?



THIS GUY....

!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 14, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Somehow the word at the end makes it seem like someone is rubbing it in.
> 
> At this rate, it's going to end up getting rebuilt on the PS4, which will add even more to its delay.



I just linked that =S


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 14, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just linked that =S



I know.  Credit still belongs to you.  I quoted it and bolded the last word to show a better visualization and understanding of what I was talking about rather than try to explain it and not get the full point across.


----------



## Angelus (Mar 14, 2012)

So the new info is that Nomura can't give us any new infos for an indefinite period of time? :sanji


Someone fire the chief of the public relations department of SE


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2012)

well they aren't in a position to show it off yet, cuz its probably not even 15 percent done  considering SE's track record, they don't get things done on time


----------



## Deimos (Mar 14, 2012)

He needs _preparations_ for sharing new info? Sounds like he's building himself a bunker before announcing it's going multiplat.


----------



## Angelus (Mar 14, 2012)

^ yeah, can't survive the inevitable shitstorm without it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

This is as disappointing as a Dana White "big news" drop.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

why are they doing this






i'll be dead by the time Prompto's sexiness is released


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a troll's world up in SquareEnix HQ.

Anything they can do to prevent good games from being released to the public, they will do.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

you know what would suck




if Versus turned out to be a shitty game .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

I can actually see that happening.


I mean, just because the game is going to take 50 years to come out doesn't mean it will be any good.

Look at Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

or whatever it has to offer will fall lame by the time it comes out.




Diablo III


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

No PVP.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

If the whole game is having Noctis cross the street to pick up groceries, even if it's like Ramen noodles and expired milk, I'll enjoy it. As long as it exists.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> If the whole game is having Noctis cross the street to pick up groceries, even if it's like Ramen noodles and expired milk, I'll enjoy it. As long as it exists.


This statement is all that is wrong with video games.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

It's just this one video game. 'Cause I want Noctis-y goodness in my life, in any way.

Other games must be Red Dead Redemption quality or they fail.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2012)

...You gay?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

For Noctis. And maybe Hank Moody.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd actually enjoy that if it was Prompto doing the groceries





.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

They can hold hands and argue about what cereal to get.


Game of the Year.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

When Versus comes out we will hold a public burning of copies of FFXIII-2.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When Versus comes out we will hold a public burning of copies of FFXIII-2.



Ill get a cross and crucify Toriyama in the middle of the burning.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)

So this'll be never?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 14, 2012)

Nomura is getting Interviewed next with Famitsu as well apparently. Idk if Versus will be mentioned there or not =/


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't know people were still waiting for this game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ill get a cross and crucify Toriyama in the middle of the burning.



Then we'll sing Versus XIII's Sominous together once his body is engulfed in fire.


----------



## Angelus (Mar 14, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nomura is getting Interviewed next with Famitsu as well apparently. Idk if Versus will be mentioned there or not =/



lol, I doubt his "preperations" will be done until then


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 14, 2012)

This game is never gona come out is it? 

Its been like what since 2006 when this game was announced. For Square's sake it better be worth the long ass wait


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Its been like what since 2006 when this game came out.



I wish this wasn't a typo.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I wish this wasn't a typo.



Shit my bad . This shit happens when you do two things at once.....

But seriously When do you think this game will come out? I'm guessing Late 2013-Early 2014 or I'm being too generous?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm hoping for news before the end of the year actually. Just dead confirmation that it's being released... in this decade.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd wager sometime in 2013. I'm sure we'll get an update at TGS this year.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, much rage would be felt if something like FFXIII-3 came out before Versus.  Lol, and here I remember hearing about both FFXIII and Versus at the same time, so I thought close by release dates.  How wrong to think that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 15, 2012)

I am trying to predict how many suicide attempts is going to happen,when Nomura say its  cancled


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2012)

I bet Versus is XIII-3... And Noctis will be renamed into Noel :rofl


----------



## Deimos (Mar 15, 2012)

I just watched the trailers in order, again.

The E3 trailer is my favorite. No bullshit, just straightforward ownage with epic music. They nailed the atmosphere. Gloomy environment, godly hero. It's just perfect.

The DKS trailer showed quite a bit more and while most extensions were welcome, some scratched the perfect image I had put in mind. We see more environment, but it's deserts and stuff so that's fine. I like it. I would have preferred the hero to be alone, like a god, but the new characters all looked interesting so I didn't mind it that much. New girl, new people, hero kills girl. Everything looks fine.

The TGS trailer showed neat gameplay but was too short.

The PPE trailer practically screwed everything. Somehow the world started looking more boring with green areas and whatnot. I wanted the dark environment to be omnipresent. The hero turned out to be a normal dude who somehow acquired new powers and doesn't seem to know how to use them. This not only totally destroyed his character, but it also cast away my interest in his friends. I thought that he was always strong and that they still managed to become his friends.

All in all, I'm finding the ambiance less and less appealing. But.. I'm still looking forward to some pleasant news more trolling. Who knows. We're probably not going to get anything before Nomura finishes his bunker and announces that the game is going multiplat, buying himself just enough time to get sealed underground before announcing it's been canceled.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

"Watched the trailers."

And that's all you'll ever get to do with this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

You might one day get to watch leaked video of a game developer texturing a 3D model in Maya 3D or something.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You might one day get to watch leaked video of a game developer texturing a 3D model in Maya 3D or something.



That would be the most boring shit to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

But still more exciting than playing FFXIII-2.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 15, 2012)

And also more nonexistent


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2012)

People thinking Famitsu will reveal something about XIII-3... ehh I mean this game from the past named Versus XIII


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

FFXIII versus will be coming out after FFXVII comes out... yall didn't hear the news?


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2012)

No Noctis will be renamed into Noel and it will be XIII-3 with some stupid story, stupid ending and boring characters... Not talking about the gameplay...


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> People thinking Famitsu will reveal something about XIII-3... ehh I mean this game from the past named Versus XIII



 

I must admit I laughed hard when I read this post. However...I do hope Versus does not get pushed aside for a XIII-3 or worse, becomes XIII-3.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

What an oddly erotic name you have there.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> What an oddly erotic name you have there.



Are you speaking of me? 

If so...now that you say it, I suppose it is. Though to have an erotic name was not my intention. 

Nevertheless, thank you, haha!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

If they make XIII-3 before something good I will be giving up on SquareEnix.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 22, 2012)

Well this isn't much of a Versus update... Nomura did mention Versus in this week's interview but it was a pretty minor feature he implied when talking about it.





> One new feature of the game Nomura focused on was the ability to skip  cutscenes and to view them later (a feature not seen in very many Square  Enix games). "This was due both to a change we made with the  non-interactive cutscenes in Final Fantasy Versus XIII, and because we  wanted to maintain a tempo of the game where the player could limit the  amount of time where they weren't in direct control."


Mind = Blown >.>


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys guys! I just saw an interview with Nomura talking about a potential release date for VsXIII! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol no


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Guys guys! I just saw an interview with Nomura talking about a potential release date for VsXIII!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Too late bro, I already got that Interview linked


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2012)

well played Death-kun, well played.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Skipping scenes? What a concept.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm glad square enix learned of that super innovative ability after KH1, and FFX jesus christ what a time that was


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It really punches replayability in the cunt.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

And not in the good way, either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

That good way you're speaking of is actually called battery.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2012)

What? Replayability goes up tenfold or more with the ability to skip scenes. I only plan to skip scenes on the playthroughs where I try to get a record time, but still.. this is 2012, every single game made should have a skip feature. I didn't play Vesperia through again because it lacked that shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I meant that not being able to skip scenes ruins replay.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2012)

um didnt nomura say that there WILL be skipping scenes though?

and there'll be a theatre mode too, so thats cool i guess.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh shit! Square is finally adding a concept from the fifth generation to their games?!

Shocking. About time they catch up.

Though strangely ironic they decide it for a game that will never come out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

That hurts our hearts, Krory.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Though strangely ironic they decide it for a game that will never come out.



You mean like literally skip scenes as in not make them at all.


----------



## Angelus (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. Skipping scenes. Incredible news.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

HEY GUYS WHEN'S THIS COMING OUT?!


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

same time Final Fantasy CCX-2 come's out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> HEY GUYS WHEN'S THIS COMING OUT?!


 WHY YOU GOTTA TROLL US?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard a rumor that Nomura is going back in time to release Versus XIII.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I heard a rumor that Nomura is going back in time to release Versus XIII.



I heard a rumour that KHIII is never coming out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard a rumor that SquareEnix was going to make a good video game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Square-Enix doesn't need to make good games.

That's what they have Eidos for.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard a rumor that shut up.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I heard a rumor that shut up.



I heard a rumor that KHIII hasn't even started because of Versus... Oh wait


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard a rumour FF-XIII 3 Comes out soon.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Square-Enix doesn't need to make good games.
> 
> That's what they have Eidos for.



And Eidos has only made one good game. Don't know why people overestimate Eidos' quality.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I heard a rumour FF-XIII 3 Comes out soon.


 Probably better case for this than Versus XIII coming out in the next decade.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

>One good game

Still more than Square's done in the past decade.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> >One good game
> 
> Still more than Square's done in the past decade.



TWEWY


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, so you guys want to talk about _bad_ games then?

Have fun with that.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard a rumor that TWEWY is the go-to game for Sqeenix apologists. 

Just sayin' that's all I'm sayin' I'll be leaving now.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard Eidos was the go to company for the same type of people.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

Vampire Bouncer

Somebody make a video game of that.

It'll be out before this game.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, so you guys want to talk about _bad_ games then?
> 
> Have fun with that.



TWEWY
Bad 

Nope. 

You also have the KH games that are generally considered to be good. 

I'd agree with you if you said they haven't made a good FF in a decade but XII came out in 06 

Also I'm not a Square apologist, I see no need to defend a faceless company, I'm a Nomura apologist which is like 10x worse.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

you're right

that is 10x worse


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I'm a Nomura apologist which is like 10x worse.



Certainly don't have to verify the sources to know this rumor is true. 

If you weren't a fellow security guard I'd slap you.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's discuss that idea.

Vampire bodyguard.

It'd be an oldschool sidescroller beat em up.

Each level is a different club and you regain health by sucking blood of victims on the dance floor.

Don't suck the wrong fool though.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Should be a regular beat em up 

A young vampire bouncer is protecting a club that gets attacked by vampire ninjas that kidnap a vampire girl.

Said vampire bouncer gets his two vampire friends to help him save the girl.

Turns out the vampire girl is a robot vampire girl.

Last fight takes place in a vampire satellite against a vampire in a jumpsuit.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 26, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Should be a regular beat em up
> 
> A young vampire bouncer is protecting a club that gets attacked by vampire ninjas that kidnap a vampire girl.
> 
> ...


The Bouncer was a Good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

The Bouncer? I tried that for a few minutes but never got into it. Hopefully this game isn't anything like that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Lmfao  You guys still waiting for this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not waiting for it persay. I'm just watching the failure develop.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

I already called that this game and MG:Rising would never work. Im half correct seeing as the original MG rising idea got canned and its something completely different now. This shit was never going to work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it too innovative? Not something SquareEnix views as a "guaranteed hit"?


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> This game, its like Versus 13 the developers have no fucking idea how to go about making the game. Lol



This is what i think about both games honestly 

06-10-2010, 09:03 PM 

The prophet has spoken


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the dev team will split from Square and release this game under a different title eventually and then that new company will go bankrupt and the game will suck (Flagship Studios )


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2012)

So is this the Japanese Duke Nukem Forever or what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty much. It will get passed around like a cheerleader during a football summit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So is this the Japanese Duke Nukem Forever or what?



Each poopburgers and die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

In four more years they'll have a trailer.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the dev team will split from Square and release this game under a different title eventually and then that new company will go bankrupt and the game will suck (Flagship Studios )



Please go suck an egg, as some of us still have faith. Also nothing here is really innovative its pretty much Kingdom Hearts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts can go suck an egg. This game is better than that cartoon feces.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

Know what the eggs'll be doing?

Not getting sucked cause neither of those things will ever exist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't exist?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course you don't exist

everybody knows old people don't matter.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Any news on this game yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

News doesn't exist.


Much like me and old people all around the world.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

what are eggs...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kingdom Hearts can go suck an egg. This game is better than that cartoon feces.


I actually agree with this.

Versus > KH


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

A non-existent game > Kingdom Hearts.


Kinda pathetic when you think about it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually it sounds exactly right to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Me too, but I'm a hardcore detractor of that series.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Meaning you, I, and the guy that wrote the IGN article are the only smart ones of the bunch.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 26, 2012)

I really love all of you saying Versus > KH




for real .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh shit, this thread is still alive? It can't be for the game, right? Another OT thread? Sweet.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Once upon a time, this thread used to be for a game. The End.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

how can you be off topic

If there is no topic


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

This thread is still active.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

Blade said:


> This thread is still active.





best follow up


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Good, just wanted to make sure that this thread is like the RPG and FFXIII-2 OT threads. Sweet.

PS. Fuck you SE.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Any news on this game yet?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

Eh, this thread ain't worse than the Versus boards over at Gamefaqs


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 26, 2012)

but i love kingdom hearts....


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

But I love Kingdom Hearts....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

I never said I hated Kingdom Hearts, I just think that Versus is better


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Kingdom hearts Ftw. 

Versus needs to hurry the hell up with more news.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

In all this , i feel sorry for Noctis (member) Dude was so excited by this game


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I never said I hated Kingdom Hearts, I just think that Versus is better



Bless this post.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> In all this , i feel sorry for Noctis (member) Dude was so excited by this game



No one told him to be excited for imaginary games.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

But I love Kingdom Hearts...


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> No one told him to be excited for imaginary games.



Square did.

But then that's karma for believing Square.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

Versus is very much real.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

I hear Jesus is playing this game already, c/d?


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

As real as the rapture last year.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> But I love Kingdom Hearts...





Then love Kingdom Hearts. No one is telling you not too. 
 Just while you're here, love Versus more. |:


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Obligatory Raptor Jesus.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2012)

fck kingdom hearts, I would like a new Dissidia for ps3/360 with multiplayer and the orignial cast. And Noctis in it as well ofcourse.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> Square did.
> 
> But then that's karma for believing Square.



Square didn't make him excited for anything. They took their multi-million double-dollars and crapped out the same GQ cakeboy gunk that they've been crapping out for 6 years now.... in glorious HD. 

No one put a gun to his head and made him find that interesting. No sympathy.



Ero Stella said:


> Versus is very much real.



PROVE IT! PROVE IT WITH GRAPHS!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Ero Stella said:


> Bless this post.



Wait, so you are saying that you like a game that isn't even out, more than one that is?


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> No one put a gun to his head and made him find that interesting. No sympathy.



Actually, that's Square's marketing scheme now.

To make people interested in their games that aren't Eidos.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol don't feel sorry for me at all. Im obsessed with it whether its real or not.
But knowing this, without Versus, KHIII would not exist


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought we decided that Versus isn't coming out for another 3 years so it could compete with Duke Nukem's Dev Cycle.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

Nah, Versus is coming out this december, world wide release, there will be a trailer at E3 which will start the marketing campaign with monthly famitsu updates culminating in a public demo released after TGS, cuz I said so and I'm mental.



Picture unrelated.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Nah, Versus is coming out this december, world wide release, there will be a trailer at E3 which will start the marketing campaign with monthly famitsu updates culminating in a public demo released after TGS, cuz I said so and I'm mental.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture unrelated.



Would you say the same thing about Persona 5


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Would you say the same thing about Persona 5



Dont tease me brah.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't care about Persona 5, all I want is my Persona 4:The Golden.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Dat Yuu


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

Persona 5 is actually going to happen.

Versus is a fantasy that'll never happen

anytime soon.

Also your disappointment fuels me Noctis.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Persona 5 is actually going to happen.
> 
> Versus is a fantasy that'll never happen
> 
> ...



Rofl, sounds like something Z would say.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, Atlus actually announced awhile ago that they've pretty much started development on it and you might not hear about it for quite a bit.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Versus is a fantasy that'll never happen



It's a fantasy based on reality, reality is drab and full of disappointments, Nomura is trying to emulate that with all his teases, _this_ is Versus, we are playing it right now, we've been playing since 2006, making Versus look amazing and XIII shit was all part of the plan, as was XIII-2, so genius, so meta, so Nomura.

By not working on KH3 until Versus is done he also manages to pass the agony to that crowd, whilst making several side-games on different platforms just to twist the knife.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Ill tell you one thing though. Ama laugh so hard if we get some footage from Versus during E3 as opposed to TGS first.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Persona 5 is actually going to happen.
> 
> Versus is a fantasy that'll never happen
> 
> ...



I could care less bro


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

TeenRyu stop lurking and post something brah!


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I *could care less* bro



friend


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

Not like I don't feed on everyone elses agony


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

I heard that you and Esura are , Z.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I *could care less* bro



People like you are why books like Twilight get published.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

I feed on agony

Not little girls


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Right.

"Unrelated."

Just like Final Fantasy Versus XIII was on a slow development cycle for "unrelated" reasons that had nothing to do with Final Fantasy XIII-2...

...yet went back up after Final Fantasy XIII-2 was finished.

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I feed on agony
> 
> Not little girls



What about little girls in agony? That way it'd be a great tag team, while he feeds on little girls you feed on the agony he causes them.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

I  think it relates to that funky music game they're doing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Or it relates to Final Fantasy XIII-3.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

Let it be known that I do not support agony of that implication never will and never have.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Psh, Esu has all you punks fooled, he ain't no little girl IRL.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Psh, Esu has all you punks fooled, he ain't no little girl IRL.





Not sure if serious.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

Of course he isn't

little girls aint got enough cushion for Krory's pushing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

There is little to no pushing involved.

Like trying to find the air nozzle on a safety raft.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel as though I am looking at a rock when I look at that pic Krory.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> People like you are why books like Twilight get published.



*i couldnt care less


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Because you are.

Danny Trejo's face is made of stone.

@Noctis - See?! Even the Bleach fan knows better! You should be ashamed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 27, 2012)

I dun get it


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

You've got to be trolling.

There's no other possible answer.

You're just mad because your game is never coming out.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2012)

i could care less implies you care 

i couldnt care less is you not caring


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 27, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i could care less implies you care
> 
> i couldnt care less is you not caring



I still dun get it


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Esua level trolling up in here.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I still dun get it



you were trying to say that you couldnt care any more, that you dont care and that you couldnt not care any less than you already dont care.

twilight is filled with lots of grammatical errors such as the one you made, and because so many people think its ok, it goes over their heads, turns out getting published, and thus horrible "literature" is brought into the market.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Hunger Games > Twilight

........
.....
....
...

Waiting for a Gnome, Z, or Krory type response.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hunger Games > Twilight
> 
> ........
> .....
> ...



It's true.

But I could also say...

Osama Bin Laden > Adolf Hitler

And that would still be right.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Damnit, ppl need to stop relating it to Battle Royale.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not relating it.


dafuq?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Relating was the wrong word, I meant even bringing up Battle Royal's name in any way or form when talking bout Hunger Games.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 27, 2012)

Well since I don't know anything about Hunger Games but the tiny bit I've seen in the very few trailers I've watched I assume it's a huge battle royale.

Which means it is by genre related to Battle Royale.

But I can't tell, are you sticking up for BR or HG?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

I am sticking up for HG for the most part. It is one of the very few movies that kinda follow the book well and isn't a complete disappoint with the whole book to movie translation. Also if you are bored, with nothing else to do, watch that review, no spoilers.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 27, 2012)

Couldn't watch the whole thing. I consider someone telling me how the movie is gonna make me feel or what it does for its audience a spoiler.

< serious movie watcher


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Just watch Battle Royale.

It's basically the same thing, only better.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

We go see the movie, even if you have to go to the matinee version for like 6 bucks. You might get dizzy from some of the fights though.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

I SAID NO WHISPERING LEE! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-T7yPJVvXw[/YOUTUBE]



Look at that bitch at the end! She would skullfuck Jennifer Lawrence's dead body! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0p1t-dC7Ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

How did we get so off-topic. 

Eh, this game is never coming out, whatever.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

I repeat

you can't be off topic if there is no topic.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll be going to see Hunger Games on Thursday 

Fuck you all who compare it to Twilight, I heard of no such thing


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Fuck you all who compare it to Twilight, I heard of no such thing



Dis, fuck all ya'll. Bout to go see it again.

.........


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

if it's really good I'll buy the books


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I'll watch Battle Royale again.

It has been a while.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I'll read Ender's Game seeing as from what I've heard pretty much the inspiration for the Hunger Games


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 28, 2012)

Battle Royal is a much more viable candidate for that position kael. I haven't seen so much "inspiration" since coraline. Which was in no way a rip of the thief of always...nope not at all


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2012)

People compared Hunger Games to Twilight?


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, Hunger Games...

The latest big fad.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 28, 2012)

When did the books come out? Because they clearly weren't this popular until now.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually Hunger Games has been pretty popular ever since release. I got into them right when two came out. Haven't read 2-3 but it's pretty damn good first book. And yes, I'm a huge fan of Battle Royale. They really are different, but all the cool "I'm Anti" everything will hate it and consider it shit just cause it's popular. Those kiddies think popular = bad. As always. Internet losers 

I just picked up Enders Game and The Long Walk. Hope to enjoy both.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just watch Battle Royale.
> 
> It's basically the same thing, only better.



Battle Royale movie kind of sucked ass....I never understand the love for the movie. Horrible acting, meh action scenes, and silly hand movements on top of bad pacing. The Book on the other hand is great.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Of course - statistically the movie version of books usually do suck in comparison.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Except even not comparing...it still mostly sucked. Entertaining? yes. But mostly a bad movie.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

But that's all a movie needs to be - entertaining.

That's the only reason the Terminator movies were any good.

Or Avatar. Depending on who you ask.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 28, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Actually Hunger Games has been pretty popular ever since release.



Maybe for the fans, but even as a non-Harry Potter reader, or Twilight, you heard about the books all the time before the movies were announced. That's popularity.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Ummm they sold millions before the movie was announced...hell working at Target we must of sold like 10 a day...at Target. Not a book store, at Target. Only other book to do that WAS Twlight and of course Sports Books. 

@Krory - Ummm difference is Avatar and Teminator have great action scenes, amazing cgi, and good acting. Battle Royale lacked all of that. Don't ever compare classics to a decent action movie at best fool...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Dat Hunger Games


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah i only heard people reading the books like a few weeks before the movie came out, simply because they were gonna read it to watch the movie or whatever... they probably only read it because it was gonna have a movie, or heard about it at first.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Well of course it became more popular thanks to the movies. Check out "Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" doesn't mean they are bad books. If anything the books and movies are good for both series. You don't see that very often...actually at all


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 28, 2012)

well i know my friends started reading girl with the dragon tattoo like years before it came out here in america as a movie, but then i know my sister and her friends started reading it when the movie came out here.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

GWDTT has always been pretty popular. Thanks to the Swedish films it got even more so. Then the US version of the books even more so.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 28, 2012)

Just watched the movie. Wow it was shit.

I'm not trolling or joking either. Entertaining, sure. But wow I hated so many things about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Battle Royale? Or Hunger Games? If Hunger Games I'll be watching tomorrow. I liked the book quite a bit so I'm sure I'll enjoy the movie.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 28, 2012)

Hunger Games. Not just mechanical things like acting or cliche "move camera fast to make fights barely interesting" either. A lot of things with that story are just wrong.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Ya, the camera can get shaky at times when they jumped back and forth in the fights, I wanna think they did that on purpose.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)

They did, obviously, but that's just a cheap way of making a fight look intense. There are movies that make action scenes look good by... having good action sequences in them.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Was cause they couldn't get the R rating, so they did those shots like that on purpose from what I hear. I'm expecting some Transformers 1 level shaky cam. 

I'm curious though what was wrong with the story? Was pretty good IMO. better then the idea of battle royale. More meat to the actual idea. Where's BR had some great characters, Hunger Games really has like 2-3 good ones.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

All I care about in movies right now is the Anchorman sequel.

And a Carrie remake with Chloe Moretz - a girl that is _actually_ has talent. Just sayin'.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> All I care about in movies right now is the Anchorman sequel.
> 
> And a Carrie remake with Chloe Moretz - a girl that is _actually_ has talent. Just sayin'.



Anchorman Sequel? Dude I held you at better taste then that. 

And are you saying girl from Hunger Game doesn't have Talent? She kicked ass in X-Men...and everyone says she did fine here. Don't be a hater. And Carrie doesn't need a remake, but none the less they will make it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol @ Anchorman.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)

My problems with HG. I'll try.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Romance*
I don't know how it was written in the book, or if the acting affected it, but damn that shit was random as fuck. It was almost as bad as the romance in Thor where they fell in love like overnight off-camera or something. There should really be signs that people are liking each other, not betrayal and distance.

*Fights*
So.. the "bloodbath" when they're getting weapons? Yeah, they just had huge flashes of people running. That doesn't count as a fight. The whole wasp thing obviously doesn't count as a fight, but it was a hell of a lot more interesting. The only actual fight Katniss had was okay, but they throw in the cliche as fuck monologue to save her life? Story fail. I don't think for a second that if you're in a battle royale you're gonna lay there and talk to your victims with not one, but two blades to her face. Then the last fight, oh balls. I don't even want to bother.

*Acting*
Katniss and Peeta. Just no. I swear I thought Peeta was gonna betray her every time they were near each other. If he's so in love with her he should look at her the way a man looks at a woman he loves. Don't even act the part, just look at her as yourself (though I don't personally find her chubby face and dead eyes attractive).

*Interference*
This is when I _*really*_ started disliking the film. When they people put the fire in there and injured Katniss. Then later they throw in the beasts? That shit is low and pointless on so many levels. It's one thing if you have elemental areas that are frozen or on fire and wild beasts already there like the wasps, but to just throw them in there instantly and randomly (although they were only pointed toward Katniss) is bullshit. Probably what I hated most.

*My confusion?*
There must be a rule I'm not aware of. Were they not able to fight at night or something? Because when Katniss was in the tree while the group was below her wouldn't it have made sense for them to keep watch one at a time like I'm sure even people with below average intelligence would have thought of? I mean she could have climbed down and slaughtered them or Peeta could have betrayed them and helped her. Besides that they could have killer her as soon as she fell asleep. And let's not forget they were already planning to kill Peeta when they found her, so why not actually do that when they find her? Still makes no sense.

Little black girl, just not a very emotional scene in itself. The mob outbreak was good, though. Maybe my favorite scene in the movie.

Ending was way too fast. "Our winners! ... Back home ... Credits." The last fight was anti-climactic, then after I was disappointed that they didn't kill themselves everything was just rushed as fuck. Yes, it looked intentional, but I'm sorry if I missed some kind of symbolism.

I can't really tell, but did Katniss even develop? Because the only characters that were given a chance to develop were her and Peeta, and thanks to his acting he had the same face through the whole movie, and she seemed like the same person. Though I think that was the point? We need to remain the same through the whole thing? Fucking mechanic scapegoat. But fine, I won't blame their monotonous personalities and lack of development on the acting.




I'm sure I could think of even more stuff.

I think Battle Royale was better because, though there was that conspiracy thing or something (it's been a while) they weren't bothered during the entire event from what I can remember. They survived completely on their own.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Anchorman Sequel? Dude I held you at better taste then that.
> 
> And are you saying girl from Hunger Game doesn't have Talent? She kicked ass in X-Men...and everyone says she did fine here. Don't be a hater. And Carrie doesn't need a remake, but none the less they will make it.



No you didn't. Don't lie.

And Carrie needs a remake like the Shining did since they were so vastly different from the source work that even King was disappointed in them.

"LULZ u dun liek sumthin u liek u r AHTERADE!" I held you to a higher standard than that. And Lawrence was the only part of First Class I _didn't_ like. Thankfully she was outshined by the real people in the film like Fassbender and McAvoy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

So most of your problems are with the second half of the movie. Understandable. I actually enjoyed the book's first half more the second too. The whole survival portion was decent but it was learning about the world they live in and Katniss life. The way she saw things, since the book was first person view, not sure how it reflects in the movie. 

The love thing isn't really a strong element in the book, so don't expect it in the movie. From what I remember the guy is very very offbeat, kind of doesn't know how to show he loves someone. From what I remember anyway. Anyway the whole love thing didn't really play a big element in Hunger games. About as much as Nirko's love interest with Shuyu in BR. You know it's there, they sometimes look at each other, but never play a big part except the part he almost dies for her three times. 

The whole game is rigged for them to die. They want District 1-2 survivors, no one else. Of course they sent in beast. A district 11 girl was winning. Didn't you see the reaction of the people? They never want someone weak to win. Only the strong. It's a way of controlling people. The whole ending is to show how they fucked them in the ass with both surviving. From what I hear it starts off two's whole war. 

As for character development. What needed to really change? She was a hunter who was surviving. There was no reason to change her personality ten fold. One of the most important things is to stay to who you are. Hell even BR follows that quite well. 

As for Battle Royale. The movie version, they sent a kid who wanted to kill people into the game. The teacher also killed a student right away, actually two. That's against the rules aswell. In the book it made more sense that the kid who kills a lot is just fucking deranged. 

But the biggest thing is this. The Hunger Games is meant for sport, to let the districts find out who the strongest is. Almost Gladiator type of areans and kill or be killed situations. Battle Royale is made for one reason. To get rid of kids. THe fame is to go back home...that's the fucking prize. Is to go back home. And then some of them even get picked again. THere is no prize. No fame. You fucking go back home. BR is a way to kill people and lower the population. Where's Hunger Game is a sport, something to watch. Two very different ideas.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> No you didn't. Don't lie.
> 
> And Carrie needs a remake like the Shining did since they were so vastly different from the source work that even King was disappointed in them.
> 
> "LULZ u dun liek sumthin u liek u r AHTERADE!" I held you to a higher standard than that. And Lawrence was the only part of First Class I _didn't_ like. Thankfully she was outshined by the real people in the film like Fassbender and McAvoy.



Yes I did. Usually have good reason to back what you're saying, usually play/read/watch something before you rate it. 

Shining didn't need one, cause it was never good and never will be on film. Decent at best, a famous scene people love, but overall the book is the only material from the shining worth reading. Same for Carrie. 

I was taking a page out of your book with the whole "You don't like what I do? Your opinion is shit" so don't be getting mad hoe  And  she was fine in X-Men. Though Fassbender and McAvoy were great. Still doesn't take away from the fact she's a good actor.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)

And I'm sure the book did a much better job at clarifying specific things. The review I was told to watch yesterday told me it was intelligent for intelligent people, but it was just people who couldn't figure out even the simplest way to kill someone right in front of themselves covered in zombie acting and no actual fight scenes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Judging from your ending statement... no, you didn't.

And last I checked, my book wasn't printed on colloquial like "hater."

Mystique's character in the film was about as lackluster as Emma Frost... the difference being Emma Frost is supposed to be since she has no attractive personality qualifiers. The only good thing Mystique did in the movie was turn briefly into Rebecca Romijn for a brief cameo that drudges up memories that some people would probably want to forget though was still mildly humorous... though still also outshined by better cameos. Though it's degression and not Lawrence's fault.

Which, on a side tangent, makes me seriously question what Cyclops sees in her (Frost) aside from tits she acknowledges are fake. Not that Cyclops was ever a good judge of character. Or a good anything.

Which is why all the smart people followed Wolverine back east.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> And I'm sure the book did a much better job at clarifying specific things. The review I was told to watch yesterday told me it was intelligent for intelligent people, but it was just people who couldn't figure out even the simplest way to kill someone right in front of themselves covered in zombie acting and no actual fight scenes.



Guess I will see this "Zombie" acting tomorrow. Unless the trailers are very misleading, the acting comes off just fine but I'll see. And killing someone isn't that easy. One of the major factors in movies like this and BR. It's to show killing and how hard it actually can be and finding reasonable ways of saving yourself. My favorite scene from BR was the scene where the girl was about to kill the crazy rapist hoe but her stupid ego got in her way. That one dumb slip made her get killed. Simple solution. Shoot then scream. Now scream then get killed. But hey not everyone be as smart as the viewer. Nor are we in that situation anyway.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmmm... I'm pretty sure the District 1-2 people who were in a group killing everyone didn't have trouble killing anyone. They shouldn't have fucked up at the tree scene. 

And Emma Frost is such a shit character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> And Emma Frost is such a shit character.



One reason it pains me to read any of the Cyclops side X-Men titles anymore... because she's usually shoe-horned in just as she was shoe-horned in to begin with. All that side really has going for it is Psylocke - even Colossus has taken a steep turn for the worse since Fear Itself when he absorbed the CGoC. When he's not Colossnaut Smashing, he's busy being more angsty about his rage issues than Bruce Banner ever was as Hulk. Which gave perfect opportunity for Bobby Drake to finally move in on his Kool-Aid. Though Drake deserves it for finally realizing his potential as an Omega now.

And any potential with vamp-Jubilee basically went out the window mostly thanks to poorly written Storm in the "X-Men" titular series. And Magneto was seriously downplayed since then, as well.

But at least now we know Wolverine was always meant to be Jean Grey's one true love.  And Wolverine's side keeps Gambit, Rogue, Beast, AoA Nightcrawler, and they finally brought back Husk and Chamber from GX. And a new X-Title that finally utilizes Karma and Northstar again. As long as Greg Land doesn't get his hand on any of the titles, I'll be happy. Not to mention Wolvie gets to keep his X-Force team (which uses Psylocke behind Cyke's back - HA! - and also beautifully utilizes AoA Nightcrawler, Deadpool and Fantomex... if Remender stays on this title, it will always be epic) and X-Factor Investigations (meaning now Wolvie pried away all three returnees from the Shi'ar - Rachel, Polaris, and Havok).

Now if only they kept X-23 over there instead of writing her off completely to the purgatory equivalent of Marvel comics that is called Avengers Academy.

/rant


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Hmmm... I'm pretty sure the District 1-2 people who were in a group killing everyone didn't have trouble killing anyone. They shouldn't have fucked up at the tree scene.
> 
> And Emma Frost is such a shit character.



Yes, they were trained to kill. As was the crazy rapist bitch and the psycho in BR. Hence why they killed people so quick and without talking. They already were use to killing. But even so they do use stupid judgement. Like the rapist girl letting the girl escape twice. And the crazy psycho missing his chance to kill Shu three times...three fucking times. Twice point blank. Cause he was over confident. 

I mean honestly, it's about being entertain. Of course can point out all the "wtf" moments but that's part of enjoying the movie. 

And Emma Frost is a shit character. Wasn't aware she had fans till I went on comic forums.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)

The reason I'm pointing out all the shit I hated about the movie is because this is the first time I went into a movie almost 100% thinking I'd like it, that it was my kind of movie and then being completely disappointed. Usually when I think I'm gonna like a movie, that's enough to make me like it even if objectively I find stuff wrong with it, like Limitless.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> The reason I'm pointing out all the shit I hated about the movie is because this is the first time I went into a movie almost 100% thinking I'd like it, that it was my kind of movie and then being completely disappointed. Usually when I think I'm gonna like a movie, that's enough to make me like it even if objectively I find stuff wrong with it, like Limitless.



I fucking hated Limitless. I expected to like it though. Cause the dude is one of my favorite actors. Dunno what happened with that though. 

Well I can understand 100% where your coming from. Actually I just watched "Girl With A Dragon Tattoo" and I was expecting to love it. I enjoyed it enough but man...it didn't live up to what I was hoping with. Same thing, funny enough, with X-Men First Class. Enjoyable, but I was expecting to love it like X2 and came back like "Yeah was good....that's all. 

So yeah I understand being disappointment, you see more faults then you usually would.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Whats wrong with the Hunger Games? I thought it was a well-directed film imo. Loved Katinas, Peeta, and Rue. Still i don't get why the Film receives flack from here and there.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

I can see where this is going.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Lawls, who started this?


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

It was probably me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh well, this thread is never on topic anyways. Actually, now that I think bout it, this is always how it is in the Game section. Lol.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

You can't say much about a game that never comes out.

And the only threads that I've seen get off-topic this much are this one, the General FF thread and the General RPG thread.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Touche Fraust, you play a good game sir.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

I just had the most stupidest awesomest idea, you know how you supposedly can take pictures with Noctis' cell right? What if there was a sidequestline where you had to take pictures of monsters and environments for some Final Fantasy BBC like publication? I would like that, I would like that a lot. 

Also when you aim the phone at a mirror Noctis lifts up his shirt and makes the duckface.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

That makes no sense.

Because the game is never coming out.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> That makes no sense.
> 
> Because the game is never coming out.



It will come out as FFXIII-3 with Noctus being renamed into Noel


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

I already said this game is coming out at the end of this year, but hey if you don't believe I'm a wizard more power to ya.




KiShiDo said:


> Noctus





Noctus
Versis XIII
XIII Versus

These things annoy me greatly.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Who cares? It's a fictional character that will cease to be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

I expect that 95% of this game will be DLC.
Only way it will come out.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Watch they announce FFXV this year. I am calling it.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

Who cares if it's a fictional character, most are.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Watch they announce FFXV this year. I am calling it.



I doubt it, SE might be fuckwads when it comes to marketing but I don't think they'd undercut the XIV 2.0 relaunch, they've sunk a lot of money in that.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Watch they announce FFXV this year. I am calling it.



It would honestly make me very happy. 

I hate this "fabuloso nova christianally" garbage that they did and I can't wait until the series gets out of it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

>Only reads and responds to half the post

Oh, interwebs...


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

What was the other half, the cease to be part? Didn't get if that was meant to be about the game never coming out or about him dying in the game 

**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

This game doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

